# (OOC) Fitz's Folly (Full)



## FitzTheRuke

Story Thread
Rogues' Gallery

*NEW POST (JUNE 22, 2022)*
Looking for a couple of players to help keep this game moving forward. See post#1904 for details. UPDATE: Found a few brave souls!

*ORIGINAL POST (from 2017!)*
This is my fourth game DMing. It _might_ be too many, but as a person who is motivated by a sense of responsibility to his players, students, staff, etc - If my players keep going, _I_ will keep going.

For anyone peeking in, I'm sorry, but it's already full. I discussed this game with a few people, and they all want to play it. In an attempt to not overreach myself, I'm limiting it to five players. And I have them.

So we need to make some characters!

Here are the Factions:

        *GM:*  
*The Lords' Alliance*
The Lords’ Alliance is a coalition of rulers from cities and towns across Faerûn (primarily in the North), who collectively agree that some solidarity is needed to keep evil at bay. The rulers of Waterdeep, Silverymoon, Neverwinter, and other free cities in the region dominate the Alliance, and every lord in the Alliance works for the fate and fortune of his or her own settlement above all others. The agents of the Alliance include sophisticated bards, zealous paladins, talented mages, and grizzled warriors. They are chosen primarily for their loyalty, and are trained in observation, stealth, innuendo, and combat. Backed by the wealthy and the privileged, they carry quality equipment (often disguised to appear common), and spellcasters tend to have a large number of scrolls with communication spells.

To seek out and destroy threats to their homelands, agents of the Lords’ Alliance must be highly trained at what they do. Few can compare to their skills in the field. They fight for the glory and the security of their people and for the lords who rule over them, and they do so with pride. However, the Lords’ Alliance can only survive if its members “play nice” with one another, which requires a certain measure of diplomacy. Rogue agents within the Lords’ Alliance are rare, but defections have been known to occur.

BELIEFS - If civilization is to survive, all must unite against the dark forces that threaten it. Glory comes from protecting one’s home and honoring its leaders. The best defense is a strong offense.
GOALS - To ensure the safety and prosperity of the cities and other settlements of Faerûn by forming a strong coalition against the forces that threaten all, eliminate such threats by any means necessary whenever and wherever they arise, and be champions of the people.

*The Emerald Enclave*
The Emerald Enclave is a far-ranging group that opposes threats to the natural world and helps others survive the many perils of the wild. A ranger might be hired to lead a caravan through a treacherous mountain pass or the frozen tundra of Icewind Dale. A druid might volunteer to help a small village prepare for a long, brutal winter. Barbarians and witches who live like hermits most of the year might defend a town against marauding orcs or barbarians. Members of the Emerald Enclave know how to survive, and more importantly, they want to help others do the same. They are not opposed to civilization or progress, but they strive to prevent civilization and the wilderness from destroying one another.

Members of the Emerald Enclave are spread far and wide, and usually operate in isolation. They learn to depend on themselves more than others. Survival in a harsh world also demands great fortitude and mastery of certain fighting and survival skills. Members of the Enclave who dedicate themselves to helping others survive the perils of the wilderness are more social than others who are charged with defending sacred glades and preserving the natural balance.

BELIEFS - The natural order must be respected and preserved. Forces that seek to upset the natural balance must be destroyed. The wilderness can be harsh. Not everyone can survive in it without assistance.
GOALS - To restore and preserve the natural order, keep the elemental forces of the world in check, keep civilization and the wilderness from destroying one another, and help others survive the perils of the wilderness.

*The Harpers*
The Harpers is an old organization that has risen, been shattered, and risen again several times. Its longevity and resilience are largely due to its decentralized, grassroots, secretive nature, and the near-autonomy of many of its members. The Harpers have “cells” and lone operatives throughout Faerûn, although they interact and share information with one another from time to time as needs warrant. The Harpers' ideology is noble, and its members pride themselves on their integrity and incorruptibility. Harpers do not seek power or glory, only fair and equal treatment for all.

Harper agents are trained to act alone and depend on their own resources. When they get into scrapes, they don’t count on their fellow Harpers to rescue them. Nevertheless, Harpers are dedicated to helping one another in times of need, and friendships between Harpers are nigh unbreakable. Masterful spies and infiltrators, they use various guises and secret identities to form relationships, cultivate their information networks, and manipulate others into doing what needs to be done. Although most Harpers prefer to operate in the shadows, there are exceptions.

BELIEFS - One can never have too much information. Too much power leads to corruption. No one should be powerless.
GOALS - To gather information throughout Faerûn, discern the political dynamics within each region or realm, and promote fairness and equality by covert means. Act openly as a last resort. Thwart tyrants and any leader, government, or group that grows too powerful, and aid the weak, the poor, and the oppressed.

*The Order of the Gauntlet*
Many paladins and clerics of Tyr, Helm, Torm, and Hoar have joined the organization, seeing it as—finally!—a way of making common cause against the evils abroad in the world. The Order of the Gauntlet is ready to lash out the moment evil acts, and not a moment before. When evil breaks laws, agreements, or commonly accepted codes of conduct, the Gauntlet strikes hard and fast, without waiting for the blessings of distant temples or the permission of rulers. Evil must be met in the field and smashed, or it will swiftly overcome all.

The Order of the Gauntlet is a dedicated, tightly knit group of like-minded individuals driven by religious zeal or a finely honed sense of justice. Friendship and camaraderie are important to members of the Order of the Gauntlet, and they share a trust and a bond normally reserved for siblings. Like highly motivated soldiers, members of the Order of the Gauntlet seek to become the best at what they do and look forward to testing their mettle. There are few, if any, “lone wolves” in this organization.

BELIEFS - Faith is the greatest weapon against evil—faith in one’s god, one’s friends, and one’s self. Battling evil is an extraordinary task that requires extraordinary strength and bravery. Punishing an evil act is just. Punishing an evil thought is not.
GOALS - To be armed, vigilant, and ready to smite evil, enforce justice, and enact retribution. This means identifying evil threats such as secretive power groups and inherently evil creatures, watching over them, and being ready to attack the moment they misbehave. (These are always retributive strikes, never preemptive.)

*The Zhentarim*
The Zhentarim seeks to become omnipresent and inescapable, more wealthy and powerful, and most importantly, untouchable. The public face of the organization appears much more benign, offering the best mercenaries money can buy. When a merchant needs an escort for his caravan, when a noble needs bodyguards to protect her holdings, or when a city needs trained soldiers to defend its honor, the Zhentarim provides the best-trained fighting men and women money can buy. However, the cost of doing business with the Black Network can be high.

The Black Network wants to make it necessary—and preferable, even—to deal with its members. It wants to secure, over time, an iron-fisted monopoly. Members must be the best—the cheapest, the fastest, and the most secure—at providing services and goods both legal and illicit, willing to lose coin if it means destroying a competitor, and securing profits from everyone they deal with, except when to do so would work against the Black Network's ultimate goal: to make everyone dependent on it.

A member of the Zhentarim thinks of himself or herself as a member of a very large family and relies on the Black Network for resources and security. However, members are granted enough autonomy to pursue their own interests and gain some measure of personal power or influence.

BELIEFS - The Zhentarim is your family. You watch out for it, and it watches out for you. You are the master of your own destiny. Never be less than what you deserve to be. Everything—and everyone—has a price.
GOALS - To amass wealth, power, and influence.
     

It was suggested that I try assigning a faction to each of the players. To that end, and chosen at a whim, I'd like:
@_*Ancalagon*_ to play Lord's Alliance
@_*EarlyBird*_ to play Emerald Enclave
@_*Fradak*_ to play Order of the Gauntlet
@_*Kobold Stew*_ to play Zentarim
@_*gargoyleking*_ to play Harper (I volunteered you, if you don't want to play, let me know)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh, I should say a _Little_ more about the game. 

Try to make a character that the Faction would send to investigate a problem dealing with the nature of life-and-death. Now, that doesn't mean a cleric or arcanist, (well, probably ONE of you should be) but there's a reason the Factions are working together. Some of them might just send an agent that is looking after the Faction's interests while the others are "on the case". Also, play with the idea of being a local, or a foreigner.

The game takes place in Chult (more on that later). The Faction could have sent back to Waterdeep, or wherever, for a specialist, or send a "guide" for said foreigner-from-another-faction. 

Are you with me so far?


----------



## EarlyBird

I think we also are not to discuss character roles or what we are going to play. The group will all meet when they meet.

I am good with any faction so I'll take mine (or trade if someone doesn't get a good vibe from their faction).

What are the character building rules?


----------



## Ancalagon

Hello.  It looks like the first post is incomplete, it only lists 3 players... Display error on my part? Copy paste error? Character limit?

Edit: seems to be a phone app specific display problem, looks ok in web view...

Are we first level? It doesn't look like a novice mission.

Lastly, I do have a character concept for an agent  (and it could work as a Harper or Zentarim too), although he may not be the "best fit" for the specific mission. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's going to start level one and go up quickly from there. Each level corresponds to a 1-hour (IRL) session. (So you know, like a month PBP)

Level One is going to be potentially hard to survive. There's 'something wrong with death':

*The Death Curse* A mysterious curse has afflicted all creature, spreading fear and panic amongst the populace: Death saving throws are at disadvantage. HP Maximum reduction cannot be healed. The Dead cannot be brought back to life by any means. Those that have been previously resurrected are withering away.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Mine lists more than three. Silly App?

Character Rules:

Level One.
I don't really trust UA, generally, so "only if you really really want".
No 3PP, please.
Otherwise, whatever you like source-wise.
Array or fudge the array a bit with Point-Buy for stats.

Don't go crazy OP, please.

Generally I trust you guys.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

...Actually I want most (if not all) of you to be arriving by ship at the beginning of the adventure. So either you've never been to Chult before, or you're coming back after an absence.


----------



## Ancalagon

Should we send  you character concept by private messages?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Nah, I just wanted to ask for interest in the game privately. We can talk about it here now.


----------



## Ancalagon

I was mentioning the private messages in relation to the idea of making the characters independently... We can't do that if we all post them here  (unless we are droping that plan)  

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh, you mean you want to show me what you've got but stop it from influencing other players' ideas?  Sure, if you like.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Exciting!  I've got a couple of ideas; will narrow down. 

Zhentarim is great, but if someone else want 'em, speak up.

Fun.


----------



## Ancalagon

I can't wait for the "put your cards on the table!" moment and we see what we have.

My character is "concept designed" - I know what race, background, class etc, but I haven't stated it out.


----------



## Ancalagon

... so... are we ready to reveal?


----------



## Fradak

I'm good


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Heh. This part is fun.

BTW. I jinxed myself naming it "Fitz's Folly". I just found out with the security on the PDF... I can't cut and paste ANYTHING from the Adventure. I'm going to have to type-out flavour text. Now, normally IRL I paraphrase flavour-text at best, and here in PBP I cut and past and THEN I modify it.

But STILL, it saves me tons of time to cut and paste it first. So this is probably going to take more time out of my day than other adventures I run. FOLLY INDEED.

(I'll do it anyway, in case you're worried.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Here's another idea... you could sneak them all into the Rogue's Gallery. Then *I* will look at 'em, and everyone else can run into them when we start the game!


----------



## Fradak

The only thing that I'm afraid of is to find out that everyone has made a halfing bard.


----------



## EarlyBird

Wait I did make a halfling bard...j/k

Ready with my character also.


----------



## EarlyBird

All that trying to cover my eyes and I find out I was the first to post. lol


----------



## gargoyleking

Alright, this sounds fun.  Need to build my character and I will get him posted asap.  Sorry cor the delay, apparently I don't get private messages.  Fitz had to invite me by email.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> All that trying to cover my eyes and I find out I was the first to post. lol



Lol!
 I like it!  I took a peek because I already sent the general concept to the GM and he can keep me honest. 

I am having visitors from out of province come over tonight though and a RL game tomorrow.  Should I just post the outline or wait for full sheet?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You missed most of the discussion of what the adventure is about, but for now... just think Harper Agent sent to check on a Death Curse running rampant down in the Jungles of Chult. You might not even know what tthat means, but you have a contact, and you were put on a ship.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Lol!
> I like it!  I took a peek because I already sent the general concept to the GM and he can keep me honest.
> 
> I am having visitors from out of province come over tonight though and a RL game tomorrow.  Should I just post the outline or wait for full sheet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app




Go ahead an post whatever, you can always edit it in.


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> You missed most of the discussion of what the adventure is about, but for now... just think Harper Agent sent to check on a Death Curse running rampant down in the Jungles of Chult. You might not even know what tthat means, but you have a contact, and you were put on a ship.



Nah, only 2 pages read up and character built.  Just trying to decide on his last major detail which, at this point, is just mostly cosmetic.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I meant we spent some time in the private messages talking about it. Anyway, you have what you need.


----------



## Kobold Stew

My character is up. This is going to be awesome.


----------



## gargoyleking

Fitz, check email when you have time please.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Fitz, check email when you have time please.
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




Okay.


----------



## EarlyBird

Ancalagon said:


> Lol!
> I like it!  I took a peek because I already sent the general concept to the GM and he can keep me honest.
> ]




Thanks, I had a tough time deciding on a character, I hope everyone has fun interacting with him.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Nice backstory, @_*Fradak*_!

For any of you wondering why Fradak descibes the character as a human and it's listed as an Aasimar, we're dong a fluff-thing where his angel-bits will come a little later into his story (but we don't want to retrain his race). You'll see.

We're nearly ready!


----------



## Fradak

Did my best for the grammar. I'm sorry in advance guys.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Here's something I've been meaning to mention:

The reason I invited _you all_, specifically, to this game, is (not to slight anyone else) it's because you all have what I would call a "reasonable" post-rate. (As in, like me, you tend to post either a lot, or at least, reasonably promptly.) 

My point is: I'd like this game to roll along relatively quickly.

It's also why I limited it to five. 

I'm not asking for a crazy number of posts, either. 

It's just that I seem to always be waiting for one or two people in my other games. In some cases, for a week or more. I'd like it to take less than a week for a single round, if that's okay with all of you.

Anyone disagree? Any reservations?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sounds good! (and thanks!).


----------



## gargoyleking

I like it!  Would be nice to see at least one of my PBP rocking out pretty quickly.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak

Crap! I thought it was because you liked my silly plans... 

Thanks again.


----------



## Ancalagon

And not my stunning portrayal of a pessimistic rogue?

About posting rate... I'm leaving on a trip tomorrow, coming back tuesday next week so... it will suffer for a bit :/


----------



## Fradak

Ancalagon said:


> And not my stunning portrayal of a pessimistic rogue?
> 
> About posting rate... I'm leaving on a trip tomorrow, coming back tuesday next week so... it will suffer for a bit :/




Let's say you missed the boat


----------



## FitzTheRuke

See? That's what I mean. _Four_ of you responded while I got coffee...



Kobold Stew said:


> Sounds good! (and thanks!).




You're welcome!



gargoyleking said:


> I like it!  Would be nice to see at least one of my PBP rocking out pretty quickly.




Agreed!



Fradak said:


> Crap! I thought it was because you liked my silly plans...




That too.



Ancalagon said:


> And not my stunning portrayal of a pessimistic rogue?
> 
> About posting rate... I'm leaving on a trip tomorrow, coming back tuesday next week so... it will suffer for a bit :/




We'll probably start during that time. I can introduce you later... though it's funny, I was (and still Am, I think) going to start with the Lord's Alliance mission, so _your_ spotlight mission.

I've got it: You were already SENT on the mission. The other faction leaders agree to send their agents to aid you. We'll figure out exactly where you are at when you get back (it all depends on how far we get in that time. For all I know we could just be getting to know the city still. - Though I don't plan on doing that as much as I did for Daggerford in another game that some here are a part of.)


----------



## Fradak

About posting time, I have 8 hour time lag with the DM (i.e. 8:30 pm here). So, when there is a hot conversation or some decisions to take between ( let's speak in Fitz time) 4 pm and 12 am, It's without me. Just to let you know.


----------



## gargoyleking

Hey, I think we all have a bit of that going on.  I just have a lot of little bits of free time on my hands sonit only seems like I'm close to him.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

I'm sorry about the timing of the trip, hopefully it won't have too much of an impact.  I will have *some* time for posts, it just won't be as snappy (and I won't have my books)


----------



## gargoyleking

I've been looking my spells and some abilities up online as I need them.  Use Google search and say...  D&d 5th (spell/abil name)  usually brings up a wiki with the info.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

FitzTheRuke said:


> Here's something I've been meaning to mention:
> 
> The reason I invited _you all_, specifically, to this game, is (not to slight anyone else) it's because you all have what I would call a "reasonable" post-rate. (As in, like me, you tend to post either a lot, or at least, reasonably promptly.)
> 
> My point is: I'd like this game to roll along relatively quickly.
> 
> It's also why I limited it to five.
> 
> I'm not asking for a crazy number of posts, either.
> 
> It's just that I seem to always be waiting for one or two people in my other games. In some cases, for a week or more. I'd like it to take less than a week for a single round, if that's okay with all of you.
> 
> Anyone disagree? Any reservations?




Then are you sure you wish me around? I can hardly keep up with everything going on in the DracoLich game. I go to sleep and wake up to two pages of posts lol. 

Oh I am EST and post usually around 7:00am right before work, and between 3-8pm right before bed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> About posting time, I have 8 hour time lag with the DM (i.e. 8:30 pm here). So, when there is a hot conversation or some decisions to take between ( let's speak in Fitz time) 4 pm and 12 am, It's without me. Just to let you know.




Dude, you post like crazy. Only me and 'Goyle come close. You'll be fine. I'm not talking about playing "real-time" I'm talking about not waiting 3 or 4 days between posts.



EarlyBird said:


> Then are you sure you wish me around? I can hardly keep up with everything going on in the DracoLich game. I go to sleep and wake up to two pages of posts lol.
> 
> Oh I am EST and post usually around 7:00am right before work, and between 3-8pm right before bed.




You're the one I don't really have a feel for your post rate. You're new to my game. I invited you because I haven't had to wait for you... yet! 

We can always call you "Late-Bird" if you can't keep up!  

(Also, you mention twice a day there, like I said above, that's plenty. I just don't want to wait days and days.)


----------



## EarlyBird

Thanks - The Always Late-EarlyBird it is then.

I think it is because I have few games. I have looked into other games and seen the same players playing four maybe five. Not me Two maybe three tops for me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The community here is not very large, it's true.


----------



## gargoyleking

Alrighty, sorry for the delay but my character's up!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Cool. That's the last of them. I will write an intro soon and post an IC thread!


----------



## Fradak

Hey, a colleague! One thing about my character is that he writes down the names of the dead in a book. I suppose we can do that, both of us...


----------



## gargoyleking

Oh lawdy!  Well, it was supposed to be death-themed.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak

Jergal is more into writing down things. Keep that part. I can go on something else so we can work this together.


----------



## gargoyleking

That was the basic idea. He's more likely to take notes than try to save a life.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak

I'll figure something out. It was the "Archivist of the Pallid Mask" part of the character.


----------



## Ancalagon

Jebus

"ok folks, we are going to the jungle!  Make a party without consulting each other"
"right!"

A few days later we have TWO fighters (at leas one is ranged and one is melee), a paladin, a ranger and a monk. LOL

And for such a "focused" party we have a lot of capacities: we have stealth covered, rogue-ish capacities, good melee *and* ranged firepower, good "nature skill" via the ranger, good people skills, etc... where we really suffer is magic.  And I would say "screw it, we can do it without magic!" and this is true, but for one thing: healing.  We'll have to rely on the paladin and the ranger as the sole healers... if we can make that work, we'll be good.


----------



## Fradak

Heal his overrated anyway.


----------



## Ancalagon

The party is strongly death-aspected.  A paladin of Kelemvor, a Monk of Jergal, a murderess, a duelist ...  I guess it matches the theme


----------



## Ancalagon

They are going to be fun at parties.
"A paladin and a monk of death gods, a Zentarim "agent"... and what do you do?"
"I teach conflict resolution..."
"Oh thank God!"
"...resolution by arranged combat"
"...right. I should have known. Sigh... where is the Harper agent? I hear they are good at parties "
"You already met him, it's the death monk"
"Oh god"

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## gargoyleking

Well, the good news is the death monk will be good at stabilizing people. `;~P

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Please, "assassin" is such a nasty word. So narrow, too. Miss Imogen also a fantastic chef. 

In my notes, I did have some questions, and I'm open to thoughts (from the DM or other players). 

1. I'm tempted to give up sharpshooter for Mage armour and utility cantrips -- there's one other character who's gunning for studded leather. It will decrease combat effectiveness, however.  AC then is one or two higher for much of the day, but we lose the extra arrow damage.

2. Stealth proficiency could be lost for deception, if we are thinking there will be social encounters. Since she seems to be the face, that might make sense. 

3. DM: custom background feature okay? also, is Uncle pock-marked Poe?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hmm. I actually prefer lowish-magic games myself, so I really like this party.

To Kobold's questions: 1: I'm wary of feats that have a rep for being OP like Sharpshooter does, but I don't usually play with optimized characters so I've never seen it be a problem. (In other words, I wouldn't stop you from taking Sharpshooter, but I might feel relieved if you take something else.) That said, it shouldn't be hard to get studded leather by mission two.

2: I have no opinion either way. I haven't read very far and don't know if stealth would come up more than deception. Depends on if you want to talk to people or surprise and murder, I guess.

3: I LOVE it. Great stuff.


----------



## Fradak

Some quick thoughts (driving):

D&D 5e is more about killing thing as fast as you can than tank and pray. 
Burst DPS solve more problems than high AC. 
Sharpshooter is one of the best feat for high DPS. 
Short rest and Hit Dices are there for the healing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

As far as healing goes, a Paladin AND a Ranger together beat one cleric alone in a 5-PC party (after level one).


----------



## Fradak

Let's do this. 

(Except that the ranger will cast only hunter's mark and the paly divine favor)

I suppose our factions can share some healing potions. They send elite troops to a deadly mission. This is the least they could do .


----------



## gargoyleking

As for the deception thing.  Nameless is actually designed to be pretty persuasive when he needs to be.  I had plans on it being more of a silent deception.  But he'll talk.  Just likely to act the beggar quite a bit.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

I should have went with the gnome druid castaway, oh well. And I so wanted to use blowpipes and wear a tiki mask. 




I also thought of a rouge to expertise in Survival.

But then he said oh you start on the boat, so the jungle man was out. But as for my build I want to take 1 lvl of cleric (nature) probably real late though. Not till after he gets natural explorer - jungle. Want to play the build up to where the jungle grows on him. He will hate it to start make no mistake this may get on peoples nerves, a mountain dwarf in the jungle. 

Maybe with all the melee types the DM will allow the flanking optional rule to help us gang up on a dinosaur or two. 

And yes Hunter's Mark will be my main spell, but I may also take Goodberry that could be like having a daily healing potion in a small pouch ready to eat for someone.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ganging up works well enough without an optional flanking rule.


----------



## EarlyBird

LOL - Yes that it does, I was just thinking of the _advantage_ it would give our poor non-fireball casting group. And if I do get a lvl of  cleric I won't be taking cure wounds sorry, healing word - Gruff words to be sure, but healing you all the same.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I usually find that fireball ends fights in a spectacular, but ultimately unfulfilling way.  I personally prefer slugging it out toe-to-toe with my enemies until they eventually die.

(Maybe there's a reason I mostly play fighters and rogues.)

I can tell you that this is the kind of party I enjoy playing, myself. I'll probably enjoy DMing for it, too.


----------



## EarlyBird

I think this will be fun as well, Always wanted to run a Conan style game where none of the PCs is a caster and the bad guys are all wizards.


----------



## Ancalagon

I picked my character because I have had this design on the backburner for like a year now and it seemed like a good time for it. 

I also considered an alchemist, very versatile, and also a character not unlike that tiki gnome lol. (Anyone heard of Binabik?)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Ancalagon

And with that, I am on the road. I will have internet, but no books and less time to game, but I will do my utmost not to slow things down! I will return in 6 days.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Have fun! See you when you get back!


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> Have fun! See you when you get back!



Unless the star of the game is some kind of intense, several posts a day thing, I think that I can keep up... very intrigued by this!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## EarlyBird

Safe trip, and have fun.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Story Thread is LIVE


----------



## EarlyBird

Wish to wait to talk about the Thundering Lizard, so as not to hog up the first page of the IC.

Got my inspiration from the starting equipment for ranger. It seems they don't cater to urban or mountain dwarven types, it is longbow and quiver and done. No choice if you wanted a crossbow or not. And the martial weapons are two short swords or none. So I was inspired to "put on" the gear the elves provided. 

Speaking of short swords, I would like to get a machete - can we re-skin a short sword for one?


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> Story Thread is LIVE




Setting:  Via Rail train, business class.  

Situation:  Gin and Tonic acquired.  Laptop installed on tiny table.  Screen is rattling, connection is slow but usable.  

What is this?  The new game is finally live?  Yessssssss.   I can finally see this!

*click on the link*

"Excuse me sir, the food is here.  What would you like?"

I see the food trays are as big as the little table

Mentally "NOOOOOOOOOOooooo....."

Audibly:  "Uh... the beef?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke

EarlyBird said:


> Wish to wait to talk about the Thundering Lizard, so as not to hog up the first page of the IC.
> 
> Got my inspiration from the starting equipment for ranger. It seems they don't cater to urban or mountain dwarven types, it is longbow and quiver and done. No choice if you wanted a crossbow or not. And the martial weapons are two short swords or none. So I was inspired to "put on" the gear the elves provided.
> 
> Speaking of short swords, I would like to get a machete - can we re-skin a short sword for one?




Absolutely. You'll find I'm pretty easy-going about that sort of thing. Stick with legal mechanics and call anything whatever you like. 

I'm also pretty easy-going about swapping gear, but your way is funnier!


----------



## EarlyBird

Thanks, I didn't even think about asking for swapping out things, as I needed some motivation to make Dellrak grumpy.


----------



## gargoyleking

EarlyBird said:


> Thanks, I didn't even think about asking for swapping out things, as I needed some motivation to make Dellrak grumpy.



Because a dwarf isn't a dwarf unlessnhe's grumpy, right?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

gargoyleking said:


> Because a dwarf isn't a dwarf unlessnhe's grumpy, right?
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




A dwarf can be un-grumpy. When his muscles ache after a good fight, while his head is buzzing after a long night of drinking, Or he's sitting atop a pile of gold six feet high.

Then he's not grumpy, but otherwise yep he is a grump-asaurREX


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've been thinking about the characters and their Faction contacts and the relationships thereof. The factions are kind of an interesting beast of an idea in the first place. NONE of them are truly 'good' as organisations go, which I like. A lot of people think of the Zhents as the 'bad ones' but that's not true at all - they all have the potential for badness.

As far as the contacts and the characters go, I'm going to establish some mixed relationships. You won't necessarily like or agree with your contact, nor are they necessarily your 'boss'.  These are simply high-ranking (for Chult) members of these organisations, ALL of which are more powerful in the north than they are here.

They requested aid, sent a bunch of mixed information as to why, and the organisation sent YOU. Also for various mixed reasons. Some of you may have been requested, others gotten 'rid' of, or sent as a punishment, or whatever. It'll come out in time.

I don't have a complete map of the Port yet, BTW so don't go asking where stuff is too much, okay?


----------



## EarlyBird

Here you r...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Thanks, but I've got that one. It's a preview of the one in the book, but it's missing more than half the city. I don't know what they do with their dead yet - we'll have to leave that kind of stuff for later.

I know I'm not giving the PCs much to respond to yet, I'm just having fun establishing the scene.

I'll start some plot soon.


----------



## gargoyleking

Hope it isn't derailing the plot, but The Nameless does want to do his own quick bit of research first.  Namely, studying a death.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

Hopefully not one of the PCs?! 

And what does he do if no one has died around him in a few days? Go Execution Style (monk reference lol) on a beggar?


----------



## gargoyleking

No, and he doesn't study the recently dead so much as the actual dying.

http://forgottenrealms.wikia.com/wiki/Monk_of_the_long_death

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

After reading...

I like the flavor along with the mysterious rping a monk of the long death will can provide. Not something I could probably play well at the moment, just got back into D&D so I'm here to smash things. lol


----------



## gargoyleking

So, are we supposed to know each other already and know we're supposed to be working together?  My understanding was not so much.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Kobold Stew

That's my understanding too, as seen in the post that crossed yours in the 
ic thread.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Hope it isn't derailing the plot, but The Nameless does want to do his own quick bit of research first.  Namely, studying a death. He doesn't study the recently dead so much as the actual dying!




I think he will get to do that soon enough!



gargoyleking said:


> So, are we supposed to know each other already and know we're supposed to be working together?  My understanding was not so much.




Know each other, yes (you've just spent some weeks on a ship together). Know you'll work together? Maybe. It's up to you if you've made any personal pacts. It's possible that some of you have agreed to work together.

Speaking of which, we can do a ton of role-playing with the contacts and the town and THEN do some missions, or we can do a little, a mission, a little, and so-on. I think the latter might be better. Any opinions?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You know how when you get off an airplane, and you spend a huge amount of time going through customs? You see the same people that were on the plane, and then they're at the baggage carousel as well? Then imagine they take the same shuttle to the same hotel as you? Now imagine that there was a LOT more flight crew on the "plane" than there was passengers, and the passengers could all mingle, and indeed, generally ate meals at either the same table or at least a nearby one, and the trip took weeks instead of hours.

I assume you kind of know each other by now, even if you never fully introduced yourselves before.


----------



## EarlyBird

So we know each others bad habits, likes/dislikes in food choices, etc.. but not the deep dark secrets in our souls.

But sometime during the weeks of travel someone had to ask, "So why is everyone headed to Chult?" 

I would say most of us are on the same page about looking into trouble in the area, just don't know now we are going to be a team.

Also I like a little RP - mission - little RP - mission. When it comes to it.


----------



## Fradak

About Death, I suppose Dellrak knows about gods of the Realms. The symbol on the shield let no doubt about Chrysagon obedience. It's the symbol of Kelemvor, god of death and it's a major god. Dellrak should know it for sure. Of course you can play him knowing nothing about religions but in Forgotten Realms Gods are usually part of the daily life. What do you think?


----------



## gargoyleking

Some gods are more known than other.  Major vs. Minor gods.  And mainstream vs. Obscure gods.  Kelemvor should be commonly known'ish'.  Jergal by comparison, is obscured by time and having given up most of his divinity.  Not even all priests of his replacement deities are likely to know of his existence necessarily.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think Chrysagon's obedience to Kelemvor is public knowledge.  Nameless's devotion is secret though. Harpers can be cagey.


----------



## EarlyBird

Dellrak may not beable to place the name or symbol right, because he grew up in the wilds, small stone cabin type thing. Dwarves need wood just like any other race and there are those dwarves that live on the fringes of the great kingdoms supplying what they canwhile also serving as guides through the passes and sentries in time of war.

So yeah he could eventually put two and two together no prob, he is just distracted alittle is all.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@_*Ancalagon*_  Klevin Van'Sharen IS your contact (I would have put that in the post, but I wasn't sure if Rodrigo was there listening to Soggy.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... You know how y'all made characters who are motivated to solve the Curse? The more I read the AL adventure I have, the more I realise it has little to do with it. BUT... I get the actual book tomorrow. So... we can switch to Tomb of Annihilation if you like. It's not like we've gotten very far.


----------



## gargoyleking

Eh?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Kobold Stew

You're the DM -- switching to the new book is fine with me.


----------



## gargoyleking

I mean, I'll play whatever.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

I vote for whatever will be the most fun/easiest for you to run. It just isn't about the players here, as the DM needs to enjoy the game too.

I'll have fun if I get a dino-mount before this is all over. "Yeee-Haw! Ride 'em dino-dwarf!"


----------



## Fradak

As long as I play with you guys... I just read about the difference between AL and the actual book (of any adventure) and the Book is much superior to the the AL.


----------



## gargoyleking

AL?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak

Adventure League


----------



## EarlyBird

Fradak said:


> As long as I play with you guys... I just read about the difference between AL and the actual book (of any adventure) and the Book is much superior to the the AL.




Awww....I feel so warm a fuzzy all the sudden. 

I got the Hoard of the Dragon Queen book off Amazon and it doesn't have any references to the side quest Expeditions in it. Is this how that works? You have only the little side quests and the book is the adventure??

Still new to 5e, not RP.


----------



## Fradak

https://www.google.be/amp/s/amp.red...ts3/curse_of_strahd_book_vs_adventure_league/

Some return about the difference for curse of strahd


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> So... You know how y'all made characters who are motivated to solve the Curse? The more I read the AL adventure I have, the more I realise it has little to do with it. BUT... I get the actual book tomorrow. So... we can switch to Tomb of Annihilation if you like. It's not like we've gotten very far.



Well... We still don't know what the curse is! We know that people who were brought back from the dead are rotting, and that is pretty bad I guess, but the effect on the general populace has not been properly described, unless I really misread something...

As far as the real book vs the AL... entirely up to you. We have a solid group and a starting point, where we go from here ... we'll follow 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## gargoyleking

Watch out for that first night(Hoard of the Dragon Queen).  I ended up TPKing less than halfway in(Had to knock them out and give them a chance to escape outside of the normal script).  Of course, that was before I started figuring out challenge ratings.  For a 4 member party that intro is too much unless they're optimized and experienced.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

thanks for the input, I read the whole dragon/kobold attack and wondered if it might get dangerous. Even the rat swarm seems harder than needed at first level. And they don't allow for leveling up during the might - that night help a bit.


----------



## gargoyleking

Yeah, I gave my players a pass on that.  Basically suggested they drop a barrel full of oil down and set it off.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've run at least part of ALL of the 5e adventures. I've run Out of the Abyss TWICE. (Actually, come to think of it, I haven't run Rise of Tiamat.  So if any of you are running them and nee some advice, I'm here for you.

As far as the beginning of Horde goes, just remember the bad guys aren't there to kill PCs (in fact, there's so many of them, they're more likely to assume that the PCs are on their side). The best way to avoid a TPK is to (after you've made sure that the Players recognise that they are totally outnumbered) is to have the chaos of what's going on work in the PC's favour.

As far as the Adventure vs the Adventurer's League goes, I'm happy to run anything. It's just that I told you to make characters recruited to work on the curse, because I read about that in the AL adventure background. You made those characters, and have been asking questions, but the AL material I have has NO ANSWERS. Because THAT story is in the 'real' adventure. The AL stuff that I have is all mini-missions that don't go anywhere, really.

But I'll get the real adventure tomorrow. So we could switch. Or do BOTH, or whatever. I'm easy, so I thought I'd see what you guys think.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ahh, that makes more sense.  Sounds like a good excuse to do some of both.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> You made those characters, and have been asking questions, but the AL material I have has NO ANSWERS. Because THAT story is in the 'real' adventure.




That, as a GM, makes me go completely bonkers.  When an adventure has important details missing like that ... grrrrr!



> But I'll get the real adventure tomorrow. So we could switch. Or do BOTH, or whatever. I'm easy, so I thought I'd see what you guys think.




I have faith in you picking what's best


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> I have faith in you picking what's best




Thanks. Okay, I've decided. I get the information I need when I read the adventure, and I'll pick what I think is fun from either material (or give you hooks and let you follow whatever you choose!)


----------



## Kobold Stew

Woo hoo.


----------



## Ancalagon

Btw, Rodrigo asked re the curse because that is what he would do, he won't raise a fuss if there isn't...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've got the book in my hands now. I should check the full map a bit...


----------



## Ancalagon

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]  :  I'm sorry, I somehow didn't see your post when I wrote mine, that's why it's "ignoring" yours and even repeating some of the questions :/


----------



## Kobold Stew

ha ha - no worries. Imogen has a thick skin.


----------



## Ancalagon

I'm wondering if I should edit?

edit:  nah let's move on


----------



## EarlyBird

Ancalagon said:


> [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]  :  I'm sorry, I somehow didn't see your post when I wrote mine, that's why it's "ignoring" yours and even repeating some of the questions :/




Male chauvinist


----------



## Fradak

aka macho.


----------



## Fradak

Thank you (for the temples)


----------



## Ancalagon

Now Now, Rodrigo is a nice guy!  He's just... focused.

I supposed that he does have decent leadership skills but I  don't want to boss people around... 

Actually, that is a good question, how do we take decisions in a pbp anyway?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## EarlyBird

I'm only going to play bad cop in most RP situations. As Dellrak has a CHA of 8.

As for leadership, that should switch as the situation arises, and as we learn more about each other.

 In the wilds you listen to the dwarf, or your Dino-Dinner.


----------



## gargoyleking

The Nameless isn't really much of a team player.  He's more likely to wander off on his own or act on his own volition than really even discuss a plan of action.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

oK think I am done editing my post, sorry it was long, got away from me. I just want to buy an axe for ten gold, now I have a bunny too.

At first I wasn't thinking of Beastmaster but after this cool pic...
'



...I'm not so sure. And there is the poor Al-mi'raj to think of.


----------



## Ancalagon

The UA beastmaster is worth a look...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app

Edit: omg that thing is ridiculously cute. Where did you find it?


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'm playing a UA beast master in another game, and it's a hoot. 

Also, given some of the posts above, I hope it's okay if I share this blog post I read a few days ago about playing loners. I think this is good advice generally (something I wish I'd seen years ago), but it's particularly important in a pbp -- even if the characters are loners, we as players need to work together towards a goal and communicate clearly if we are to have momentum. So far I think we're doing great, but I'd hate to lose it.


----------



## EarlyBird

Ancalagon said:


> The UA beastmaster is worth a look...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app
> 
> Edit: omg that thing is ridiculously cute. Where did you find it?




Oh so glad you asked...

[video=youtube_share;OOSxFRtGJY0]https://youtu.be/OOSxFRtGJY0[/video]


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> I'm playing a UA beast master in another game, and it's a hoot.




If the GM is a bit hesitant in adopting the UA ranger in full (it's a bit potent), it might be possible to keep the PHB base class but use the UA beastmaster subclass?  I haven't studied it in depth but it might be a viable option.  



> Also, given some of the posts above, I hope it's okay if I share this blog post I read a few days ago about playing loners. I think this is good advice generally (something I wish I'd seen years ago), but it's particularly important in a pbp -- even if the characters are loners, we as players need to work together towards a goal and communicate clearly if we are to have momentum. So far I think we're doing great, but I'd hate to lose it.




Very good post indeed!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I play a UA ranger in an IRL game. I like it. The only problem I have with it is the advantage on Init combined with advantage on attacks vs enemies who haven't acted. Too much synergy for level one. But we don't even use Init here...


----------



## EarlyBird

Kobold Stew said:


> I'm playing a UA beast master in another game, and it's a hoot.
> 
> Also, given some of the posts above, I hope it's okay if I share this blog post I read a few days ago about playing loners. I think this is good advice generally (something I wish I'd seen years ago), but it's particularly important in a pbp -- even if the characters are loners, we as players need to work together towards a goal and communicate clearly if we are to have momentum. So far I think we're doing great, but I'd hate to lose it.




The article was good (no boob or butts though, he said.. oh nevermind), I like that the loner is a starting point for character development and you could grow out of it, perhaps. I only think your character's need to study may be the Achilles heel here. I don't worry about you not participating IC or OOC, but your character wanting to take a few days to watch someone die, that may get in the way of adventuring - could this become a downtime activity??

Are we going to get downtime activities??

I'm here to help your character grow, so if you wish to whisper secrets with Dellrak, plan on them not being secret long. (haha)


----------



## EarlyBird

The UA Ranger does improve the PHB remarkably.

1) +2 to dmg vs your favored enemy, +4 at lvl six - that right there is enough for me
2) Primal Awareness - adds in wild empathy from 3e
3)  Coordinated Attack - much better that both the Ranger and the companion can attack in the same turn and the Ranger gets two attacks

Just to name a few.

My original build was to be a two-weapon fighting, colossal slaying, whirlwind of attacks. And so as not to make anything difficult I may just continue on with that and RP my poor Animal Handling later as I try to tame some pack-dinos, before our trips into the jungles.


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> T And so as not to make anything difficult I may just continue on with that and RP my poor Animal Handling later as I try to tame some pack-dinos, before our trips into the jungles.




...but how can you say no to this awesomeness?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miomuSGoPzI


----------



## EarlyBird

Are Liderhosen the next blue jeans?


----------



## Ancalagon

Since we are talking about rules... a humble proposal, and some grumbling

1:  The machette:  I think the game should have this as a weapon - a 1d6 slashing simple weapon (strenght-based).  Comparable to the mace or the hand axe (can't be thrown though).  It's simple because it's not something  you do fancy swordplay with - you just hack away. 

Grumbling:  I don't like the 2-weapon style in 5e, as it doesn't really convey the sword and dagger style properly at all.  The main-gauche was a parrying tool.  You sometimes used it to stab if the foe was inside your guard (ie too close to stab with the rapier).  It wasn't you attack with both weapons affair, it was about defense.  I took a rapier and buckler because it reflects the *spirit* of that fighting style, even though that was done far lest often.   Ah well.


----------



## EarlyBird

They want you to invest more to get that two weapon fighting skill, i.e. invest a feat

Dual Wielder - to be precise aren't you human you could have that at level one


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> Since we are talking about rules... a humble proposal, and some grumbling
> 
> 1:  The machette:  I think the game should have this as a weapon - a 1d6 slashing simple weapon (strenght-based).  Comparable to the mace or the hand axe (can't be thrown though).  It's simple because it's not something  you do fancy swordplay with - you just hack away.



You're right, it should be there. 
You could re-skin a handle to have exactly this (this would be weaker, since it can't be thrown). Mechanically, there is no effect at all. 

Part of the space the machete would occupy is taken up by the scimitar, which is additionally a finesse weapon. 



> Grumbling:  I don't like the 2-weapon style in 5e, as it doesn't really convey the sword and dagger style properly at all.  The main-gauche was a parrying tool.  You sometimes used it to stab if the foe was inside your guard (ie too close to stab with the rapier).  It wasn't you attack with both weapons affair, it was about defense.  I took a rapier and buckler because it reflects the *spirit* of that fighting style, even though that was done far lest often.   Ah well.



I agree.

My house rule, is this:

Bucklers exist, and give +1 AC, but uses a hand; no proficiency required (those w/ proficiency can use a dagger, handaxe, lantern, cloak, etc. for this benefit as long as they are not being used for an attack in that round).

In my view, this does not meaningfully undermine the dual wielder feat.


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> They want you to invest more to get that two weapon fighting skill, i.e. invest a feat
> 
> Dual Wielder - to be precise aren't you human you could have that at level one




Well the thing with the two weapon fighting skills is that it's a way to get more attacks, while in real life that wasn't the point.  And with the feat you get what, two rapiers?  That was almost never done and it's not an effective style - the two swords just get in the way of each other.  



Kobold Stew said:


> You're right, it should be there.
> You could re-skin a handle to have exactly this (this would be weaker, since it can't be thrown). Mechanically, there is no effect at all.
> 
> Part of the space the machete would occupy is taken up by the scimitar, which is additionally a finesse weapon.



The scimitar is the slashing equivalent of a short sword (also a martial weapon).  They are there (martial) because they are harder to use effectively than a machette but offer more options.


> I agree.
> 
> My house rule, is this:
> 
> Bucklers exist, and give +1 AC, but uses a hand; no proficiency required (those w/ proficiency can use a dagger, handaxe, lantern, cloak, etc. for this benefit as long as they are not being used for an attack in that round).
> 
> In my view, this does not meaningfully undermine the dual wielder feat.




Well, that's *worse* than the current situation no?  (a shield is a shield is a shield so buckler gives 2 AC).

What I would want is a main gauche, or other type of parrying dagger, that I could legally use with the duelist fighting style, that wouldn't give me an extra attack but a +2 bonus to AC - ie a redskinned shield in other words.   

But I'm willing to keep going on with a buckler/small shield etc.


----------



## Fradak

Ancalagon said:


> What I would want is a main gauche, or other type of parrying dagger, that I could legally use with the duelist fighting style, that wouldn't give me an extra attack but a +2 bonus to AC - ie a redskinned shield in other words.



For doing that a lot recently, Fitz is quite open to this kind of refluffing.


----------



## EarlyBird

Sounds like a good parrying dagger, +2 AC and is not used for attacking as that would put it out of position and what not


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> Well, that's *worse* than the current situation no?  (a shield is a shield is a shield so buckler gives 2 AC).
> 
> What I would want is a main gauche, or other type of parrying dagger, that I could legally use with the duelist fighting style, that wouldn't give me an extra attack but a +2 bonus to AC - ie a redskinned shield in other words.
> 
> But I'm willing to keep going on with a buckler/small shield etc.




It's reaching in a different direction.
1. It adds a defense option for rogues, etc. willing not to have a free hand (and so a real choice for casters).
2. It recognizes that trained duelists can and did (in some cultures) use poignards and other objects defensively, without 
3. having the offhand serve both offensively and defensively in the same round (which I believe more accurately reflects historical fighting styles, while still keeping hit points abstract).

I'm not pushing this on others; but that's the path I carved for games I run. I'm open to refinements.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I am absolutely on board with calling your shield a main-gauche if you never attack with it. Heck, in a pinch, I would probably be okay with you attacking with it (as a dagger) if you didn't get the AC that round. The only "cheat" there is in the action economy of removing your shield and pulling a dagger.

I also have no idea why the designers made it so you can dual-wield two 1d6 short swords but somehow a 1d4 dagger and a 1d8 rapier is not allowed. But with a feat you can just use two 1d8 rapiers, which is pretty silly, really. (Well, at least really not easy to do.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]. I usually describe treasure as "126gp in various coins and gems" and don't tend to bother with it beyond that. My immersion priorities tend to lie elsewhere.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> I am absolutely on board with calling your shield a main-gauche if you never attack with it. Heck, in a pinch, I would probably be okay with you attacking with it (as a dagger) if you didn't get the AC that round. The only "cheat" there is in the action economy of removing your shield and pulling a dagger.
> 
> I also have no idea why the designers made it so you can dual-wield two 1d6 short swords but somehow a 1d4 dagger and a 1d8 rapier is not allowed. But with a feat you can just use two 1d8 rapiers, which is pretty silly, really. (Well, at least really not easy to do.)




Thank you.  I may "describe" a few hits as being a stab from the dagger, but mechanistically, that's because I rolled low on my rapier damage (ie I didn't give myself an extra attack!).   A "shield bash" (if I ever go that route, feat wise) would become a punch with the hand-guard etc.  (Although I'm not planning on taking any feats until my dex hits 20 so...) 

I'll also never throw it - not only because you don't throw 2C at your enemies, but also because realistically a main gauche would be a horrid throwing weapon... 

Now I can also use the character portrait I found 

edit:  And *yes*, the system as it is designed doesn't support the "main weapon to attack, off hand to parry/close in work" paradime at all. It's very "attack with both hand in a whirlwind of offence", and to be honest it's always been this way... but with 5e's simplifications it's worse.   In the rapier era, the off-hand always had something to parry with - if no main gauche was available, a knife, a stick, a scabbard, your hat, a bunched up cloak - heck they would even parry bare-handed if they had to.


----------



## Ancalagon

I'm kind of impressed how quickly and coherently that plan came together... all I did was "line up the pieces" a little bit.  The "warrior ethos" of the party is showing 

Of course plans don't always survive contact with the enemy but, it's a good plan!


----------



## Fradak

You'r right, let's talk about it in a few minutes 



Ancalagon said:


> ... you are the anchor, I'll ward the flanks...



It seems that I'm pursued by anchors by the way. (cf Fitz's Daggerford game).


----------



## Ancalagon

Fradak said:


> It seems that I'm pursued by anchors by the way. (cf Fitz's Daggerford game).




hmm?


----------



## Fradak

In an other game involving Fitz, Goyl and Kobold, I'm struggling with an anchor.


----------



## Ancalagon

An actual anchor? A metaphorical one? A newscaster?  The dreaded anchor golem?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Fradak

An actual one. I used it to control a boat. And got the silly idea to drag the boat by walking on the bottom of a river while pursued by an other hostile boat. DM brought me back to reality 
I play a construct (to answer your next question).


----------



## Ancalagon

Actually, that is a real thing

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warping_(sailing)

It may not be wise during a chase though 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Dragging a boat by an anchor is totally cool by me. Just that it's generally hard to do by hand, from the bottom of the water, in a river, while being chased. (I'm still going to allow it, it just isn't going to 'insta-win' the scene.)

Now, about _this_ game. I'm going to post a map for you to add some detail to your plan. The blurry stuff is because I zoomed in the actual map of the port to near the Dyeworks. The dyeworks is on the right, the bottom right-hand corner is part of the cliffs to the sea. The large building on the left is the administrative offices of the dyeworks, with the alley between. I high-res'd up the alley. The party is off-screen at the beginning near A10. Feel free to decide where on the map you will be when you start. If you want to get to 30 feet away from someone, you've got to beat their passive perception of 12 with a stealth check. Otherwise the first round will start.

Any questions?


----------



## Fradak

So red cap is on higher ground?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> So red cap is on higher ground?




Right. The green thing he's standing on is a 2nd-floor balcony. The roof next to the sewer grate is around the same height, but sloped so it wouldn't be great to stand on.


----------



## Fradak

Hum. Maybe we don't have this information (or I missed it) but where is the entry we are looking for? Under the yellow striped roof?


----------



## EarlyBird

Moving to P4- casually cross the alley entry way and then try and duck and cover lol

[roll0]
[roll1]
disadvantage on Stealth


----------



## Fradak

I have to confess that I'm a little bit excited by this first encounter. But it's time to go back into my stoic character.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Hum. Maybe we don't have this information (or I missed it) but where is the entry we are looking for? Under the yellow striped roof?




It's the storm-drain. Or at least it's described as one.


----------



## Ancalagon

Well the ground thugs appear to be well on their way to be thoroughly murdered, it's up to miss immogen to nail the one above (unless I misunderstood Delrack's action ) 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Ancalagon

... maybe posting about the advantage was a faux pas.  If so I apologize.  

... I just wanted that arrow to hit


----------



## Fradak

Ok guys, I need your opinion here.

The only heal we have (for now and as far as I know) are my Lay of Hands. It's a 6 HP pool. As you know, I can dispatch them as I want, one by one.
Now, what is our Healing policy? I mean by that, do you prefer me to heal every scratch or do I save them for dying people? For exemple, Dellrak has lost 5 hp (7 left, a scratch ). Next hit may put him down, or not. 

As this pool is very limited for now, I prefer to ask your opinion (and not only for this case). To be efficient, it should be kept for dying people only.
Or myself of course  otherwise, no more heal (<- not entirely a joke). 

If everyone is ok with that, I'll only heal when it is a life or death situation and we'll use Short Rest for actual healing.


----------



## gargoyleking

I would say we should probably use our healing resources sparingly in general.  It is up to you how you dole out heals, of course.  But he may not take another hit before we can take a short rest.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Agreed. If someone wants their character healed, they can ask you IC.  Until then, it's just a scratch.

We can also play like we want not to get hurt!


----------



## Ancalagon

This, more than the lack of "magic" in general, may be this party's achille heal.  I mentioned it in the game mostly for RP reasons - we did it, we won it was perf... oh you're hurt! - kinda deal.   Combat is not a fun game it has a cost etc etc.   Buuut our party will realize, and will have to adapt in consequence.  Maybe healing potions?  (that could get expensive)  The healer feat?


----------



## EarlyBird

Fradak said:


> For exemple, Dellrak has lost 5 hp (7 left, a scratch ). Next hit may put him down, or not.




*SAY WHA-?!?!?* I look at OOC first, and I think I need to hurry and save my poor dying dwarf. 

OK a little dramatic (haha), but at 1st lvl every hit hurts. I say save the healing for the dying, and once we get through these first couple levels we should be alright. I do think we need to designate who will do most of the healing during combat tho. As this will decide spell choices next lvl.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Good discussion. I would leave him for now, but remember that Death Saves are made on 15s. (I think I said disadvantage before, but that makes a double-fail one happen too much and a wake-up 20 near impossible. So 15. Which is what it says in the book.)


----------



## gargoyleking

Then it's a good thing we have 2 people that can stabilize people.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

.... is the increased DC because of the curse?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Ancalagon

In other news, geography. 

It was my understanding that the contraband was being smuggled from outside the city into it, the tunnels of the coils being a way to avoid the city gates and inspection/taxes/bribes etc. The goods are coming by boat.

Therefore it's my understanding that the smugglers will arrive in the Ancorage (Tikiri?) and (assuming that the first team fails) enter the city via the coils and exit at our current location. 

However, Miss Imogen is stating the reverse: the smugglers will not exit the coils at our location, but enter them, which means they are traveling in the opposite direction.

So... which one is it?

How

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Kobold Stew

I could be confused (Miss Imogen of course knows exactly what's up) -- is this the egress of the coils? I presumed there were many egresses, and this was the bottleneck. 

Sorry.


----------



## gargoyleking

I honestly think we are assuming much here.  This is one known entrance to the coils.  There could be many.  I believe we were intended to delve into the coils ourselves and find the shipment.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> .... is the increased DC because of the curse?




Yes. That's why people who are sick or injured are more likely to die from their illness. Death is taking people a little too easily.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I honestly think we are assuming much here.  This is one known entrance to the coils.  There could be many.  I believe we were intended to delve into the coils ourselves and find the shipment.




'Goyle's got it. The other group is supposedly trying to hit the shipment by the docks (in the Tiryki Anchorage, yes) where it is being unloaded. This is how it's supposed to be brought into the city, but that's speculation at best. You could do it the "lazy" way and wait here, but there's no guarantee it will ever arrive here.

Van'Sharen's idea was that you would go through the Coils to make sure that it doesn't escape into the city if the group on the docks botch the job. There's even the possibility that they won't even take it into the coils if the dock-side seems compromised, so it makes sense for you to go all the way to the dock from here, unless you run into it on the way.


----------



## EarlyBird

1st lvl dungeon here we come - HUZZAH!!


----------



## Fradak

Is "Sanuya" a female name?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Is "Sanuya" a female name?




Seems likely. It's a Chultan human name. I don't know how familiar you'd be with those, but it sounds female to you.


----------



## EarlyBird

So right now the only way is down the through the pit.

Maybe a marching order is um... in order.


----------



## Fradak

Dellrak first, Imogen second, shooting over his head.


----------



## gargoyleking

Nameless is stealthy and observant.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

Sounds good, only prob is sight, but the glowing penny should help with that.


----------



## gargoyleking

Glowing pennies are always fun!

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Glowing pennies are always fun!




Palm 'em and they give you a red glowing hand that dim-lights only 1 five-foot-space! (Or so I rule!)


----------



## EarlyBird

Nice, I'll use the "red hand of doom" to intimidate anyone we encounter.


----------



## gargoyleking

http://sm.ign.com/ign_in/news/m/marvels-ir/marvels-iron-fist-gets-a-premiere-date_rdjj.jpg


Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

You know... the whole party could be stealthy, *if* group checks are allowed.  It makes stealth by a group actually feasible (as opposed to where it's garanteed that at least one person will flub the roll).  Page 175 phb 

In that case, we can put the high AC folks in front


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> You know... the whole party could be stealthy, *if* group checks are allowed.  It makes stealth by a group actually feasible (as opposed to where it's garanteed that at least one person will flub the roll).  Page 175 phb




I use group checks.


----------



## Kobold Stew

All this sounds good!


----------



## EarlyBird

I've been known to flub a roll or two in my day.


----------



## Ancalagon

speaking of flubbing stealth checks, that wasn't a great roll... :/


----------



## Fradak

I win.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I will need to see Dellrack and Nameless' rolls if we're going to do the group check thing.


----------



## gargoyleking

Perception:[roll0]
Stealth:[roll1]

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

Well, that's the thing with group checks... it gives you a reasonable chance to succeed buuut it's not guaranteed.  Ah well, onward!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Why do you think you failed? 14s beat most passive perceptions.


----------



## EarlyBird

Fradak said:


> I win.




Nope, i got the nat 1 (haha)


----------



## Fradak

Wow


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So.. We have 17, 14, 11, 4, 4. Stealth. Meh. 

I usually like to work under the assumption that the PCs are competent, so it's gotta be mitigating circumstances that cause you to fail.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> So.. We have 17, 14, 11, 4, 4. Stealth. Meh.
> 
> I usually like to work under the assumption that the PCs are competent, so it's gotta be mitigating circumstances that cause you to fail.



In a group check like this, the "middle value " is the one that counts. Rodrigo is competent at stealth, but he rolled poorly, so here we are.

11 is not horrid. It's enough to sneak by a bored goblin. But it's definitely mediocre. 

With a bit more luck, and once Dellrack gets better armor, this should be a fairly stealthy group 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah, it took a lot of bad rolls. Even so, like you say, that result would make it under quite a few scenarios. Even here, it's not a big deal - it means you're not going to get a surprise round. That's the total negative result. Not a big deal.


----------



## gargoyleking

That's alright.  I had a brilliant idea pop up into my head. ´;~}

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Kobold Stew

nice.


----------



## Ancalagon

I roughly had the same idea, but you executed better - and probably got a better roll than I would have.  Nicely done!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

There's your surprise round back, if you want it...


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> There's your surprise round back, if you want it...




There is no way we can maintain this ruse for more than a few moments... but a few moments may be all we need to get into position and strike.  

ooh - just read that post.  It's about to get busy


----------



## EarlyBird

Sorry gang it is a flaw Dellrak needs to work on.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Nameless can go.

 [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION] What's your reasoning on giving Chrysagon advantage? I can't think of any reason he'd have it. Surprise doesn't give you auto-advantage, he can see you fine, etc.

 [MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION] It's generally a good idea to just roll damage with your attacks, so I'd never have to hunt you down to roll damage if, in fact, you hit when you don't think you did.


----------



## Fradak

Woops, yep,  sorry my bad.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> It's generally a good idea to just roll damage with your attacks, so I'd never have to hunt you down to roll damage if, in fact, you hit when you don't think you did.




Force of habit... and I don't know, it feel presumptuous to roll for damage when you hit AC 14, it's not a great roll or anything... but then again, it does save a lot of time if it's done at the same time.

Odd - I just realized that I don't like to "waste" rolls.  I guess I *do* have dice superstitions after all :O


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I just roll 'em together and don't worry about it, myself. But we all have our hang-ups!


----------



## EarlyBird

I have rolled a 1 for a stealth check and a 1 for damage - I shouldn't be rolling a 1 in a longgggg while. (Hopefully)


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> I have rolled a 1 for a stealth check and a 1 for damage - I shouldn't be rolling a 1 in a longgggg while. (Hopefully)



1,1,1 = 3 , you jinxed me 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## EarlyBird

No way I'm gonna let you beat me in the Great Fumble Race. lol


----------



## EarlyBird

Gonna let everyone get a chance to scold the dwarf before I post IC.


----------



## Fradak

Next.


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol, pass.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## gargoyleking

In was letting everyone a chance to do something before instigating myself.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

Way out of character I think this is where the tide has just filled up the tunnels.  Since it is stale water and not moving it may lead nowhere. We traveled pretty far and saw no other junctions but what about checking for secret doors along the way? Is that something we need to state?

This is all OOC as I have had a lot of adventure time, but poor Dellrak has not.


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> Way out of character I think this is where the tide has just filled up the tunnels.  Since it is stale water and not moving it may lead nowhere. We traveled pretty far and saw no other junctions but what about checking for secret doors along the way? Is that something we need to state?
> 
> This is all OOC as I have had a lot of adventure time, but poor Dellrak has not.




My gut feeling is that the plank (or plank like object) is normally on the "in" side of the tunnel, as a defensive measure (can't get in from the outside). However they just went outside, and took the plank and pulled it on the "out" side of the tunnel once they had crossed this water obstacle.  When they return they will use the plank again and once more leave it on the "in" side.  

I hope that this is just a dip and that the tunnel will be a few feet back up in altitude, so we can be on our way.   We just have to have someone cross the water and grab the plank.... of course if it's a dead end, then yes, secret door time.


----------



## gargoyleking

This just seems like a likely defensive obstacle to delay infiltrators.  The guards were likely expected to make a ruckus that could echo down the tunnel to alert others.  We just beat them to the punch.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak

Dellrack just missed an "Hold my beer" occasion


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL!  Sorry for stealing the spotlight.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak

Go to sleep, we'll need a full rested crane very soon I think.


----------



## gargoyleking

I tried, had to take some Ibuprofen for my shoulder and ironically doing more of the activity that made it hurt in the first place...

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak

Bed activity?


----------



## gargoyleking

Nope, painting miniatures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

Nice!

Back about the adventure... so we are assuming that the "dock team" will mess things up and we will intercept the smugglers in this tunnel. The smugglers may be injured and certainly "riled up"

We're going to have to make sure that they simply don't run back out the way they came...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Fradak

I like the idea, but it's risky to assume anything. To much things could go wrong. Like if they are attacked by the dock team, they could understand that their operation is compromised and may change their plan. It's maybe safer if we do as if we were the only team and go directly get this artefact trough the complex. What do you think?


----------



## EarlyBird

gargoyleking said:


> Nope, painting miniatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




OOOHHHH! Something for my Bugs to eat! Nids 4ever!!


----------



## gargoyleking

Bring it!  The cleansing flames of the Emperor's Truth await.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

Fradak said:


> I like the idea, but it's risky to assume anything. To much things could go wrong. Like if they are attacked by the dock team, they could understand that their operation is compromised and may change their plan. It's maybe safer if we do as if we were the only team and go directly get this artefact trough the complex. What do you think?




Somebody is in the Coils waiting, I' guessing that was where the thug was trying to take us. Let's get to them and either, take the artifact from them, or wait and get the artifact from those that bring it there.


----------



## Ancalagon

Fradak said:


> I like the idea, but it's risky to assume anything. To much things could go wrong. Like if they are attacked by the dock team, they could understand that their operation is compromised and may change their plan. It's maybe safer if we do as if we were the only team and go directly get this artefact trough the complex. What do you think?



... but I didn't actually propose anything! Lol

Yes we should press on, but we should:

A: look for a good ambush spot

B: make note of any forks

C: think about "What if we meet them in a narrow tunnel and most of them run away while their front line blocks our party?"

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Kobold Stew

This all sounds good! Forks also make good ambush spots...

Dellrak looking at the glowing coin with avaricious greed (I presume) is hilarious.


----------



## EarlyBird

Kobold Stew said:


> Dellrak looking at the glowing coin with avaricious greed (I presume) is hilarious.




He lived in the boonies for years, coins are hard to come by, so you don't want to waste a one. lol

I only fear getting lost in the Coils, although I guess if it is snake like than their should only be the one main tunnel. I'll have Dellrak put down his hunting trap next good spot. Or we can douse a couple torches, make a dark area, and put it up there.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You pulled the lever?


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL I was wondering if the Lever was the mechanism to the door or not.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

I blame Imogen.  Of course, I said that Rodrigo was pulling the lever *after* people got in position so...


----------



## Fradak

Is there any hinges we can break or an opening where to use a crowbar?
If it's made of wood we can break it with axes and flail (or fists)? Can we try that kind of things during the investigation on the lever so we can work on different solutions?


----------



## gargoyleking

Is there a doorknob?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak

Don't think so. No latch, no lock, no handle.


----------



## Ancalagon

A map is always great....


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Is there any hinges we can break or an opening where to use a crowbar?
> If it's made of wood we can break it with axes and flail (or fists)? Can we try that kind of things during the investigation on the lever so we can work on different solutions?




You can absolutely try all sorts of things. If something can be made, it can be broken. There is no obvious hinges (they are hidden behind the wood).

In a pinch it might be possible to get past the rock and back into the coils, too. Not the easiest or best way to go, but better than drowning.

Rodrigo should make an investigation check.


----------



## gargoyleking

If only we had thieve's tools...

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You guys are not having the best of luck...


----------



## gargoyleking

Rodrigo needs a lightbulb.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

Nope it looks like we are not the best scooby-doo team out there.


----------



## Kobold Stew

nonsense. The smugglers might have gotten away with it, if it hadn't been for us meddling kids.


----------



## Ancalagon

Just to be clear, the thing Rodrigo is pulling/moving is the torch's fixture.  And he does both of them.



gargoyleking said:


> If only we had thieve's tools...
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




I'm proficient in them, but they don't come free with the background and are quite expensive I believe so...


----------



## gargoyleking

Yep!  I should be able to afford them after this, if we survive.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## gargoyleking

As far as I can tell, we're blocked in.  There is no way to get back to the guys we tied up.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

The only person that did an investigate check was Rodrigo, and he doesn't have the skill... but I don't think there any more time to examine the place.


----------



## Fradak

gargoyleking said:


> As far as I can tell, we're blocked in.  There is no way to get back to the guys we tied up.



If I remember well, the DM whispered to us that it's possible. 

Found it:


FitzTheRuke said:


> In a pinch it might be possible to get past the rock and back into the coils, too. Not the easiest or best way to go, but better than drowning.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

To be clearish: The rock blocks the way BACK, the steel door blocks the way FORWARD. The door is still *just* possible to open, given trying the right thing or working hard to break it. The rock is moved enough that it can be squeezed past, but the main force of the water is pouring over it, too.

Nothing can be accomplished without checks at this point.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'd guess there's something that's fallen into place to block the lever from going back.  Thing is we seem to have no thieves tools.  Maybe somebody could make due with a dagger?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sure, a dagger would do.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> The only person that did an investigate check was Rodrigo, and he doesn't have the skill... but I don't think there any more time to examine the place.



Fitz gave xp for the idea I posted in IC 224, that you roll investigation again with advantage. Roll roll roll.


----------



## gargoyleking

Does anyone have higher int btw?  Harb is at a -1.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> Fitz gave xp for the idea I posted in IC 224, that you roll investigation again with advantage. Roll roll roll.



I did roll again, see post 227. Got the same exact result too...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> I did roll again, see post 227. Got the same exact result too...



oops -- sorry; my bad.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Fitz gave xp for the idea I posted in IC 224, that you roll investigation again with advantage. Roll roll roll.




AFAIK he _did_ roll again and got the same result.

Oops! Ninja'd


----------



## gargoyleking

He did.  The dice gods really don't like him investigating.  But they seem to love The Nameless's feats of strength.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> oops -- sorry; my bad.



The repetition of the same result probably threw you off, no worries... for a moment though I thought that you had a new suggestion.

And btw, I just checked the rogue gallery.  With an int of 12 and no proficiency, Rodrigo has the best investigate skill.  Yeouch.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## gargoyleking

Maybe someone will have better luck finding it by feel than by looking.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

Jebus, those rolls! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Fradak

The crowbar gives you advantage.


----------



## Ancalagon

Fradak said:


> The crowbar gives you advantage.



*if* the gm says so sure... I just saw it as a way to justify using the proficiency bonus...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It does. It's kind of a dumb way to make tools work, but that's how it is. Doesn't give you proficiency but gives you advantage. Not how everything else works, but how crowbars (and a few other things) work.


----------



## Ancalagon

Ok!  Well then the first roll was wrong but it was a bad failure anyway, so it doesn't matter.  Let's try again with the proper value (ie not the proficiency bonus) to represent advantage but hey, maybe Rodrigo will finally get a break?


----------



## EarlyBird

I wish to have Dellrak down to his slacks and two hand axes in his belt by the time the water reaches the top of the stairs. Might involve taking the armor off underwater then going up for a breath at the last instant.

If the door opens before the water reaches the top he will be wet, have one boot on, and his armor may or may not still be worn, that I leave to the DM. Still will have two hand axes and a mean disposition.


----------



## Ancalagon

If someone could lend Rodrigo a hand... I could try the hinges but then we lose the opportunity to double team the crowbar 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## EarlyBird

Already happened.


----------



## Ancalagon

That was fast! Great roll Fradak!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Fradak

We've killed something together, you can call me Frad now.


----------



## gargoyleking

Btw, figured this was just a short tunnel to get past the rockslide.  If there is no end in sight after maybe 10', Harb would have turned back.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

Party is at risk of separating... if 2 are in the bay, not ideal  (although far preferable to being drowned!)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Btw, figured this was just a short tunnel to get past the rockslide.




I thought it was strange that you went that way. This is the way that the water gets in to the trap. Not a way I expected anyone to go. Too late to turn around!

PCs may not know it, but I don't mind letting the players know that this won't split the party. You're just going to the same place from two very different ways to get there.

I will post a map soon.


----------



## gargoyleking

Well okay then!  Harb can pull off a sneak attack possibly.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> I thought it was strange that you went that way. This is the way that the water gets in to the trap. Not a way I expected anyone to go. Too late to turn around!
> 
> PCs may not know it, but I don't mind letting the players know that this won't split the party. You're just going to the same place from two very different ways to get there.
> 
> I will post a map soon.



This is why I'm such a big fan of maps. I've realized that unless the situation is extremely simple, people are really bad at textually communicating spacial information  (both explaining and understanding). I have the same challenges in the game I'm running, ie it's not a problem with this game, it's a human problem. Even a crude scribbled outline is very useful in clearing things up. 

Anyway, Rodrigo is now wet with salt water and believes that some of his companions are perhaps dead due to a poorly designed trap (sure it's dangerous, but they may have just wrecked the tunnel... there may be a very good reason for it but Rodrigo doesn't know that). So in a stabby mood.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Kobold Stew

Apologies, all. -- I somehow missed the flurry of action that's happened. 
If you ever find you are waiting on me, please send me a PM -- it's very rare that I'm not about.  

/sheepish apology.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Apologies, all. -- I somehow missed the flurry of action that's happened.
> If you ever find you are waiting on me, please send me a PM -- it's very rare that I'm not about.
> 
> /sheepish apology.




That's fine. I kind of had the impression that Miss Imogen was paralysed with indecision, which is what you went for when you described it. I suppose they could have used your help, but it worked out anyway.

Everyone check out my map!  *I* didn't make the main thrust of it, but I'm still proud of my google-fu and my ability to composite bits and bobs from here-and-there. I mean, I only use MS Paint and Excel to make these things, it's not like I'm going crazy on photoshop or anything. I'm becoming an excellent google-thief.


----------



## Ancalagon

That's quite impressive for only MS paint and Excel for mapmaking! :O

Question:  There is a pile of crate/wood/pallets? in the F-G, 14-20 (ish) area.  how tall are these?  Would they provide cover?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> That's quite impressive for only MS paint and Excel for mapmaking! :O
> 
> Question:  There is a pile of crate/wood/pallets? in the F-G, 14-20 (ish) area.  how tall are these?  Would they provide cover?




Absolutely, yes. Three-quarters cover (+5 AC) if you're all the way behind them, relative to someone, or half-cover (+2 AC)if you're shooting around a corner.


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol, that's where Harb is heading.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## gargoyleking

Are we onto round 2?  Or still waiting for something to happen?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Are we onto round 2?  Or still waiting for something to happen?




Only Nameless and Dellrak have gone. I think Rodrigo and Chrysagon are waiting for Miss Imogen to shoot before rushing out at the two smugglers.

 [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]? Wanna make Imogen shoot?


----------



## Fradak

The idea is to progress as a swat team. Shield first, only one target, Chrysagon let the others do the killing from behind. We don't stop and go through everything until we reach the leader. Ok?
I hope they don't shoot better than goblins...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Present. Agreed.


----------



## Ancalagon

I think that the first round went quite well 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry if you're not exactly where you expected to be, I had to deal with a few contradictory intentions - like Nameless wanting to go behind the crates, but also moving away from Dellrak AND wanting to see what's happening on the dock, so I moved him a bit forward. Also Chrysagon needing to stay ahead of everyone, but the position suggested would have put him more behind.

One of the joys (in my mind) of the way I've been doing Init, is that "readying" actions doesn't really need to be a thing, exactly. You just take your turn when things occur that makes it make sense. So it's FINE that the group in the shed wanted to wait for the thugs to move forward, and then wanted to pop out in a specific order. (But also that my thugs had loaded crossbows, so they should be able to shoot anyone before they're engaged in melee). All this is easy to do with how we've been working it, but it might sometimes be a little bit of a logistics trick, as Ancalagon noted.

Good round, though!


----------



## EarlyBird

Was hoping for a bit of "bravado" to tell Dellrak the others were up top. Oh well, in my current unarmored/low hp state it is probably for the best.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

EarlyBird said:


> Was hoping for a bit of "bravado" to tell Dellrak the others were up top. Oh well, in my current unarmored/low hp state it is probably for the best.




Dellrak should be able to tell there's some sort of confrontation going on above him. It's not very high to get up onto the pier. Five feet or so. (So ten feet worth of climbing).


----------



## Fradak

FitzTheRuke said:


> He steadies himself and finds that it should be a reasonably basic task to climb up onto the pier.




Just in case you missed it.


----------



## Ancalagon

I'm trying to get more easy going about it, and today I realize that while some of us play the combat part like tactical chess, in real life combat is a *lot * messier than that.  So you plan/try to do something or get somewhere and... sometimes it works out, but not always

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That's how I see it. I like that you're aboard! (It actually moves a lot quicker and more cinematic that way too!)


----------



## EarlyBird

Like always never the way I plan it, lol.


----------



## Fradak

Not so much to do at work today


----------



## Ancalagon

Bravo!

... although Dellrack is too dry


----------



## Fradak

Yeah, I got something but could not use it.


----------



## Fradak

I added a bow, though.


----------



## EarlyBird

Fradak said:


> Yeah, I got something but could not use it.




Not funny...


----------



## Ancalagon

3 comments

1:  I'm really enjoying this game so far 

2:  As a high dex character, even though Rodrigo is melee-focused, he's pretty decent at ranged attacks (although not as Miss Imogen of course).  What I've been noticing though is that while in some cases this will be great (why fight melee-only foes from up close if you can whittle them down at range?), in many cases the fact that his ranged weapon is a crossbow is... inconvenient, because of the time needed for switching weapons.  And since he doesn't have any special mobility power... I think Rodrigo will need a brace of throwing knives.

3:  I think it's [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION] 's turn


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> 3 comments
> 
> 1:  I'm really enjoying this game so far
> 
> 2:  As a high dex character, even though Rodrigo is melee-focused, he's pretty decent at ranged attacks (although not as Miss Imogen of course).  What I've been noticing though is that while in some cases this will be great (why fight melee-only foes from up close if you can whittle them down at range?), in many cases the fact that his ranged weapon is a crossbow is... inconvenient, because of the time needed for switching weapons.  And since he doesn't have any special mobility power... I think Rodrigo will need a brace of throwing knives.
> 
> 3:  I think it's [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION] 's turn




I find that a crossbow is great to have for those situations when you are sure you are going to want to try to stay at range for most of the fight, but a few throwing knives can be perfect for a character lije Rodrigo who is most happy in the thick of things but might want something he can flip at an enemy who is inconveniently just out of reach.


----------



## EarlyBird

Dellrak is not geared for range, but with a monk, paladin, and duelist fighter in the group I may not need make him the heavy melee fighter I was thinking of. I could do a little of both and then be ready for when the situation calls for it.

Initial idea was two weapon fighting with a high STR, Colossal Slayer, and_Hunter's Mark_ so at lvl 4 he would be:

Attack 1: 1d6+4, 1d6
Attack 2: 1d6+4, 1d6, 1d8 

DMG range: 13-40

Not taking the two weapon fighting only negates 4 points (9-36 DMG), and I could take Archery instead to make him a bit better with that darn longbow lol.


----------



## gargoyleking

Are we still in combat?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Don't have to be.


----------



## Ancalagon

It's that sort of weird post-fight state where it may start again, or it may not.  We'll see

 [MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION]:  that's a good question, but with the not great dex perhaps melee would suit you better?  Definitely up to you. It's definitely great though if the entire party is able to do both.  I'm not sure how often it will happen, but it can be devastating when it works right. 

I think that despite that rather dangerous trap, overall we have been pretty lucky so far with minimal injuries - which is what you want at level 1 :O


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm still stunned that Harb made all those athletics checks.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

Well Rodrigo is certainly impressed by the group overall - Dellrack is definitely a tough survivor, Fredak is an awesome distraction, Miss Imogen is lethal with a bow and Harb is a freaking acrobat of doom.

I was thinking - I am worried about HP and healing, but healing from conditions (poison, curses etc) may be our biggest weakness.  That and wisdom saves


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> Dellrak is not geared for range, but with a monk, paladin, and duelist fighter in the group I may not need make him the heavy melee fighter I was thinking of. I could do a little of both and then be ready for when the situation calls for it.
> 
> Initial idea was two weapon fighting with a high STR, Colossal Slayer, and_Hunter's Mark_ so at lvl 4 he would be:
> 
> Attack 1: 1d6+4, 1d6
> Attack 2: 1d6+4, 1d6, 1d8
> 
> DMG range: 13-40
> 
> Not taking the two weapon fighting only negates 4 points (9-36 DMG), and I could take Archery instead to make him a bit better with that darn longbow lol.




Btw, I did create a "melee ranger" a while back and I discovered that Hunter's Mark wasn't as good as I thought.  First I realized that because it would take a bonus action to transfer it from one target to the other (or cast it in the first place), the off-hand weapon was not as useful as it could be (as it too requires a bonus action).  Furthermore, I was worried about concentration checks so a shield was in order to keep my AC high (and the hits low).  Despite this, it proved challenging to keep the spell up because I was in the thick of things.  

(Alas, that campaign had a great start then sputtered to an end.  Now Darwinimar is an unimportant NPC in my home game and nothing more...)


----------



## Ancalagon

Speaking of unused character concepts, while I do want to stick with Rodrigo, I just realized that this party would have been perfect for this guy:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...EK-or-an-option-for-low-magic-game&highlight=


----------



## Kobold Stew

I expect Miss Imogen's first feat will be Magic Initiate, as long as she sees some spelcaster at work before that happens! (It almost was her human bonus feat).


----------



## Ancalagon

You can get a *lot* of mileage out of Magic Initiate.  You just have to be sure that the spells "scale" well.  In another pbp game Udit has sleep as his level 1 spell, and it's become less useful.

Ritual caster though... no limit on the number of ritual spells you can cast.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sleep works fine, you just have to remember to change party tactics from "dogpile on one enemy at a time" to "whittle them all down a bit" and then hit 'em with sleep.


----------



## EarlyBird

So we weren't allowed to discuss the builds before the game, but I'm guessing it is ok to discuss options builds now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You mean, like direct the characters as they level up?  Sure.

Speaking of which! LEVEL TWO!!!


----------



## EarlyBird

Excatly! Like I was thinking of taking Jump and Goodberry as my known spells, and get Hunter's Mark next spell known. Also still looking at Archery for my style just to make everything average and not one thing overly powerful.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> You can get a *lot* of mileage out of Magic Initiate.  You just have to be sure that the spells "scale" well.  In another pbp game Udit has sleep as his level 1 spell, and it's become less useful.
> 
> Ritual caster though... no limit on the number of ritual spells you can cast.




True! though the choices I want are pretty un-optimized: mage amor, prestidigitation and maybe mending. But that's just an idea, and not actually a plan. 



EarlyBird said:


> So we weren't allowed to discuss the builds before the game, but I'm guessing it is ok to discuss options builds now.




Apologies if this is in bad form. I really enjoyed not optimizing the party, and am enjoying seeing the pressures it is now applying. Thank you all for indulging in that.


----------



## EarlyBird

Oh I liked the part where there was no talk about the party just making of characters. I almost had a gnome druid castaway from the jungle, but then Fitz said we were all on the boat, so I changed up and have the dwarf come from the mainland. 

We could still not discuss are builds and have them revealed at the same time or sent to the DM via pm. Half the fun would be to see the charatcers improving (or using an ability) the other players didn't know about ahead of time.


----------



## Ancalagon

Those aren't bad spell choices at all, both of you. 

I would give jump a good look just to make sure that it works in 5e, I haven't, but I do know that the jump rules (the movement, not the spell) are meh.

For me, plain leveling up for now, and probably an ASI at level 4.

The big decision will be what maneuvers to take at level 3...

That being said, we shall see. The game may push our characters in directions we haven't foreseen...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## EarlyBird

Let's see my running long jump would become 51' and my running high jump would become 24' so I'm hoping to find some uses for it as well as giving the Nameless one better jumping to go with his Acrobaticness.

Goodberry is fine to start and can be swapped out for cure after I get a few higher lvl spell slots.


----------



## Ancalagon

Aaalmost done leveling up.  It took... 2 minutes top?  Leveling up a fighter is easy!  (level 3 will be more difficult ha).

edit: ooh - I think I have my 3 maneuvres down.  I wanted something that made sense gaming *and* roleplaying wise.  So I have feinting attack, riposte and trip attack - the later is influenced by my reading of several renaissance fighting manuals, where wrestling was definitely a part of the picture.   I think all these make sense for a swordsmaster. 

So, question to the GM... are we taking average HP like in the dracolich game?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Average HP is how I like to do it, but I'm easy if anyone wants to make a case for rolling.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm okay with average.  (Which is actually a bit above average.)  LOL

Also, we're out on an emergency road trip.  Sorry I went quiet. I've barely had time to think in the last 2 days let alone keep up with things.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> True! though the choices I want are pretty un-optimized: mage amor, prestidigitation and maybe mending. But that's just an idea, and not actually a plan.




This is just a suggestion, nothing more, but have you given thought to arcane archer? I could see the Zents sharing a few magical secrets with underlings... 



> Apologies if this is in bad form. I really enjoyed not optimizing the party, and am enjoying seeing the pressures it is now applying. Thank you all for indulging in that.




I don't think this is... as long as we stay true to the original concepts we set out - which turns out to be a party of warriors - a bit of optimizing is not a bad thing to help the party perform better and, more importantly, survive.  Our characters will be talking to each other - skilled warriors do that  . 



gargoyleking said:


> Also, we're out on an emergency road trip.  Sorry I went quiet. I've barely had time to think in the last 2 days let alone keep up with things.




I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> This is just a suggestion, nothing more, but have you given thought to arcane archer? I could see the Zents sharing a few magical secrets with underlings...



 I have, and I guess it depends when we get level 3 -- if the new book is out, I'll certainly look at the options there, and Arcane Archer seems a natural. That might be fun.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'll definitely have Xanathar's by the time you reach level 3. (I mean as a retailer).


----------



## Ancalagon

I'm looking forward to that book as well, although I don't think there will be something for Rodrigo... but hey we'll see.

I have edited my character to add some background details about some of this skills and their origin (at level 3 you gain a tool proficiency, that doesn't happen overnight and thinking about that lead to some ideas).  Basically Rodrigo has some second-hand knowledge of Chult from his father, so it makes a bit more sense that he was sent here


----------



## gargoyleking

New book?

Harb is pretty easy.  Rocking some FR death monk at lv. 3.    For now, I'll just be able to use Ki points.  Also here's hoping he can finally afford sone thieve's tools.  It's silly they should be so expensive.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

gargoyleking said:


> New book?




http://dnd.wizards.com/products/tabletop-games/rpg-products/xanathars-guide-everything    It has a bunch of new(ish) subclasses.  One of them is the arcane archer, we don't know yet the exact details...



> Harb is pretty easy.  Rocking some FR death monk at lv. 3.    For now, I'll just be able to use Ki points.  Also here's hoping he can finally afford sone thieve's tools.  It's silly they should be so expensive.
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




Maybe we'll have to share them initially... two sets of thieve's tool is a pretty stout investment for a starting adventuring party.

Anyway, it's interesting some of the similarities in the party.  Although willpower check is often a weakness for warriors, 4/5 party members have 14 wisdom, and 3/5 characters have cha 14 or higher, which is remarkable for an all-warrior party.  However, 4/5 characters have int of 10 or less.   So we have a group that has high social skills and leadership and very sound judgement but... not the cleverest bunch.  

We also have 2 thieves's tools users, 2 musicians, 4 sneaks (gotta get Delrak a breastplate!), 3 with perception,  3 with insight... it's quite remarkable.

*BUT*, despite all this, the characters are very unique.


----------



## gargoyleking

Well, we did go on the premise of basically being spies.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

If you share a set of Thieves' Tools, you can pretty much always assume that one character "helps" by holding the tools and passing out the correct ones while the other works. (Giving Advantage). If you roll badly enough to fail, you can say you argue over the best tool for the job!


----------



## gargoyleking

That would work.  Harb is up to 15 GP so another ten and we'll have a set.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

Ancalagon said:


> Maybe we'll have to share them initially... two sets of thieve's tool is a pretty stout investment for a starting adventuring party.
> 
> Anyway, it's interesting some of the similarities in the party.  Although willpower check is often a weakness for warriors, 4/5 party members have 14 wisdom, and 3/5 characters have cha 14 or higher, which is remarkable for an all-warrior party.  However, 4/5 characters have int of 10 or less.   So we have a group that has high social skills and leadership and very sound judgement but... not the cleverest bunch.
> 
> We also have 2 thieves's tools users, 2 musicians, 4 sneaks (gotta get Delrak a breastplate!), 3 with perception,  3 with insight... it's quite remarkable.
> 
> *BUT*, despite all this, the characters are very unique.




Not sure if the Factions had anything to due with the way things turned out, probably more to do with not knowing what everyone else was up to and wanting to make sure the right bases were covered (diplomacy/sneak). Does anyone think they reason nobody went full caster was the thinking that somebody WOULD go full caster and thus we would end up with to many. Serious trouble if we were a Druid, Warlock, Sorcerer, Wizard, Wizard party, lol.

Dellrak is leveled up and i am heading to the IC.

[sblock=Level Up]
- +8 hp
- Fighting Style: Archery
- Spells Known: Jump and Goodberry
[/sblock]


----------



## Ancalagon

So... some of the party wants to split up, some want to stay together... what to do?


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb wants to do some research as it were and feels he can't do it with a rag-tag band of adventurers following him everywhere.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It would be a fast-working thieves' guild to send assassins after you so soon, assuming they were even motivated to do so. Otherwise, the city is safe enough. You could split up if you like.


----------



## gargoyleking

About the only limiting factor would be Harb's needing the other 10 gold's worth of reward to buy his thieves tools.  

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

The reason why Rodrigo doesn't want to split up the party

- concern about retaliation or simply random street thugs
- If we get a job, everyone should be there to ask questions
- concerns about splitting up and having hard time finding each other if something goes haywire.

The player's reasons

- Generic "spliting the party is bad" 
- Not to make it too difficult on the GM


Possible suggestion:  Go at the weave of life together, get our money, split up (I know Dellrack and Rodrigo have some shopping to do and he wants to do armor maintenance), get together again for supper then go see the priest of Helm.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Let's go!  

Weave of life for now, see what happens.  If someone chooses something different, we can't help it, but some at least are going to the Weave

gargoyle king - Miss Imogen can lend you the money, if needed.  Just ask.

Play!


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL as long as we receive the other half of the reward, Harb will have enough.

In the meantime, he's tried several times to 'get away'.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

I say get the Nameless stuff out of the way while the rest go to the Weave then priest's place. He can catch up to the group at dinner.

Before I sat down I thought of maybe just everyone getting all their extra RP out of the way so when could then adventure as a group.

It may take a while but RPing about not going off an RPing isn't helping to move things along.


----------



## Ancalagon

Hmmm... How about this?  Dellrak and Rodrigo go at the Wave of Life and go shopping.  Chrysagon goes do initial contact at the Temple of Helm, Miss Imogen reaches her contact, and Harb erm... lurks?    If the GM is ok with the group splitting up for a bit, then let's do it.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss Imogen is coming to the Weave of Life. 

Look, she's heading there now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have no problem with splitting people up. I also have no problem with not splitting up. I'm easy that way.


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay then, quest turn in and then split up for a bit.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

OK - first part done!  

We could go see the helm guy, then shop/spy/lurk/fix armor and reconvene for super?  Or some variant thereof?


----------



## Ancalagon

Raincoats, darts, we're turning into locals already.


----------



## EarlyBird

Ancalagon said:


> OK - first part done!
> 
> We could go see the helm guy, then shop/spy/lurk/fix armor and reconvene for super?  Or some variant thereof?




Motion seconded.


----------



## gargoyleking

Too late.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Too late.
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




What's too late?


----------



## gargoyleking

We already done split up.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> We already done split up.
> 
> Squirrels are evil!




Oh that. The rest of you can still go talk to Alistair Bol.


----------



## EarlyBird

Still present, just post in when we go see (as Dellrak puts it), the Bowl guy. Don't wish to post anything in the middle of what is happening at the moment.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb is on the search for people who are dying.  He wants to investigate the curse for himself.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, I got it. I'll get some stuff up in the next couple of days. Am I right that Dellrak, Rodrigo, and Chrysagon are all going together to see Bol?

Speaking of which, I'm very easy about where this game goes next. Sandboxes are hard to do PBP because it takes a bit of work to get players to agree on what to do, but I'm not passionate about any particular direction, and I have tons of material.

SO... I'm going to throw a bunch of hooks at you next and you can pick. Each 'group' is going to get at least two hooks. You can follow up on any of them or leave any of them to other agents as you choose.


----------



## Ancalagon

We are supposed to meet up at the inn to discuss our findings around supper time, I think that we are sometimes in the afternoon.  I believe that Dellrack and Rodrigo are together but I don't know about Chrysagon....

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> We are supposed to meet up at the inn to discuss our findings around supper time, I think that we are sometimes in the afternoon.  I believe that Dellrack and Rodrigo are together but I don't know about Chrysagon....




Well, IIRC Chrysagon is the Order of the Gauntlet member, so I think he was always going to go to see Bol, so I assume he waited for you to finish shopping. [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION]? Sound right?


----------



## Fradak

Yup


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION]

Does Nameless mention Artus Cimber by name in his report to the Wren? (Cimber was a Harper, or so you were told).


----------



## gargoyleking

Yes

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay... Sorry for giving too many hooks. I think the general consensus is to look for Derio in the Old City and then decide if you want to go to Fort Belurian or Camp Righteous. Am I correct?


----------



## gargoyleking

I think so.  Although, Harb may try to find out more about the Harper agent as an aside.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Kobold Stew

No worries!  I think it's only a problem because were doing pbp, and we don't want to tread on each others' toes. (Also a long weekend at least for me.) Onward!


----------



## Ancalagon

Rodrigo is under the impression that the Harper may have an urgent mission so he is waiting for Harb's return...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb beat everyone to the inn.  We've been talking.  

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

So there are currently three hooks?

- Find the lost Derio (Order of Gauntlet)
- Expedition into the jungle, picking either the Fort or Camp as the end destination - quest from??
- Not sure how to title the odd orders we got, but it is a Harper mission I believe

Of course as a player I am up for anything. So how about we agree OOC and then RP it, instead of trying it the other way around lol


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm up for any of them.  We could even potentially complete more than one before returning.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

I think Harb would be very interested in more info on the odd job. Do you think we could scout out that job and the one about Deiro at the same time. Then go after the one that looks like it would be easiest (for 2nd lvl characters). 

I think we should stay in town and complete at least one or both of them before heading out into the jungle anyway.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks for this, Earlybird. I agree, and as a player I just want us to do something.

We've lost a rhythm that we had, and I'm struggling to sometimes understand some things. E.g. in post 395 your character makes reference to "Miss M". Did you mean Miss Imogen? If so, I am finding the accent an obstacle. It might be a choice you are making, but it leaves me feeling foolish. 

In any case, staying in town is fine -- presumably the mission we failed at the pier could also be followed up on, even if we don't have an obligation to investigate further. 

Miss Imogen has no reason to go upriver (does she?), but of course I can make her do anything happily.
If we went to the Fort (in pursuit of the ship?) I expect the "guide" would be ready to go in 2 hours (in that it's a priority for Poe, whenever it happens), if that's what was being asked. 

Whatever is decided, Imogen will be fine with it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Do we need to eenie meenie miney mo this?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> So there are currently three hooks?
> 
> - Find the lost Derio (Order of Gauntlet)
> - Expedition into the jungle, picking either the Fort or Camp as the end destination - quest from??
> - Not sure how to title the odd orders we got, but it is a Harper mission I believe
> 
> Of course as a player I am up for anything. So how about we agree OOC and then RP it, instead of trying it the other way around lol




My understanding is that there are 4 hooks

2 are urgent, and both are from the order of the Gauntlet:

1:  Find the lost Derio (presumably in town)
2:  Go to a jungle outpost (Camp Righteous) that hasn't communicated and find out what's going on (if we find what happened to the missing squire Perne that would be good too I suppose)

3:  There is a somewhat vague mission from the harpers, to find Artus Cimber, for reasons unknown.  I must admit that I (and therefore Rodrigo) *completely* missread that and though that Harb was meant to make an excuse and go see Wren (the scene was just a ploy to get Harb's attention)

4:  From the Zentharim.  Escort Rokah  to fort Bellurian.   This mission is not urgent.


Given that 4 is not urgent and 3 is... quite vague, it seems that 1 or 2 is best.  *BUT*, whatever we decide, we have to let the Priest of Helm know so he can assign other people to the unfilled task(s).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Four hooks, I guess:

Find Derio (last seen in the Old City (Gauntlet)
Go to Camp Righteous, check on expedition sent there (Guantlet)
Go to Fort Belurian, get adventuring pass, place spy (Zhents)
Find Artus Cimber, no leads (Harpers)

Edit: Beat to it.


----------



## Ancalagon

... maybe the best option is combining 1 *and* 3?  Looking for someone while prepping to leave is hard (short timeline) but surely we can try looking for 2 people at once?


----------



## EarlyBird

Kobold Stew said:


> Thanks for this, Earlybird. I agree, and as a player I just want us to do something.
> 
> We've lost a rhythm that we had, and I'm struggling to sometimes understand some things. E.g. in post 395 your character makes reference to "Miss M". Did you mean Miss Imogen? If so, I am finding the accent an obstacle. It might be a choice you are making, but it leaves me feeling foolish.
> 
> In any case, staying in town is fine -- presumably the mission we failed at the pier could also be followed up on, even if we don't have an obligation to investigate further.
> 
> Miss Imogen has no reason to go upriver (does she?), but of course I can make her do anything happily.
> If we went to the Fort (in pursuit of the ship?) I expect the "guide" would be ready to go in 2 hours (in that it's a priority for Poe, whenever it happens), if that's what was being asked.
> 
> Whatever is decided, Imogen will be fine with it.




Sorry Dellrak does talk a little garbbily, part of his charm. Miss M is Miss imogen, until she calls him on it. Notice he hasn't used it around her as of yet. 

My vote if we are voting is to go after 1 and 3 - I also clumped the jungle trip into 1 - with two different destinations.

So how about Harb, Dellrak, and Miss M (lol) go off looking for clues on missing persons while Rodrigo and Chrysagon go to Bol and report what we are planning then meet up with the others?

Any have a plan?


----------



## Ancalagon

I also want to ... well apologize is not the proper word, but acknowledge that it's sort of worked out that Miss Imogen has been slightly sidelined.  It wasn't on purpose but given the Zenths' unsavory reputation and the less urgent nature of her hooks... I'm sure that as party cohesion increases and the situation evolves, she will have her time to shine  

I must also admit I've been disappointed in myself by missing a few nuances a few times, or sometimes getting things completely wrong.  Now in a way it's "ok" that my PC makes mistake, but it's *me* who isn't reading right.  I sometimes am short on time and try to post quickly so not to delay things, and I have to apologize for that. :/


----------



## gargoyleking

I've had several times where I've started a post and then never gotten back to it.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have too. I also have had times where I wrote something and forgot to post it. In most of those cases I thought I had posted, but I can't find the post anywhere.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon -- thanks for the kind message. I don't feel Miss Imogen is particularly sidelined, but I appreciate your thoughtfulness. In many ways, it's still early days. If she has a particular intention, she'll make it known. 

Gargoyleking -- whenever I see someone paying attention to crowds rather than the games, I think of this letter of Seneca, where he complains about the effects of crowds on his moral character, even if it doesn't stop him going to see the gladiators. I find this stuff hilarious.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So everyone is clear - the thumping is coming from shortly away in the jungle. Not from inside the hut.


----------



## gargoyleking

I figured.  Honestly, if Harb had a sense of the potential dangers he'd probably be running the girl to find a healer.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

I knew I figured if we could get inside we could ambush whatever is coming from the jungle.


----------



## gargoyleking

Maybe some can, Harb will likely stay outside for greater maneuverability.  Also, he's generally sneaky on his own.  (Though he didn't do too well with the children.)

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

So... Xanathar's guide is out.  I see a few interesting options in there for our merry band...


----------



## gargoyleking

I'll see if I can find it.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> So... Xanathar's guide is out.  I see a few interesting options in there for our merry band...




I've had it for two weeks!  (The joy of owning a core store!)


----------



## gargoyleking

Nice

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak

Completely out of subject, but I wanted to share the story with you.

I just started to play rpg with my 4 years old boy and it was great 
In short: No rule, no dice, 1 DM - 1 player, wizard with elemental magic.

Best parts:

*DM*: What's your character name?
*Alex*: Alexander The Great Wizard! (his name is Alexander IRL, as you could guess)

After he killed some orcs raiders attacking a village:
*DM*: You follow their tracks back to their cave but there is a river blocking your path, what do you do? (expecting some ice spell, magical stone bridge, or fly, wings spell)
*Alex*: How did the orcs crossed it in the first place?
*DM*: (Shìt! You got me this time) Ok, you search and find their boat.

In the orc cave:
*DM*: You enter the armory
*Alex*: I disguise myself into an orc and enter the next room. 
*DM*: In the next room, the guards say : Hey! What are you doing here?"
*Alex*: I'm a guard, hum, guarding.
*DM*: "Fine, we'll go to sleep, you keep watching"
*Alex*: "Ok, sleep well." I enter the next room and close the door behind me.
*DM*: The Orc King is in front of you, "It's the king's room, guards can't enter here. Get out!"
*Alex*: I make a diversion and launch a fireball on him. "Look over there!"
*DM*: The king is burned but not dead. He attacks you with his axe.
*Alex*: I make a stone wall to protect me.
*DM*: Ok. You are now between a stone wall and a closed door with, on the other side, the awakened guards trying to enter.
*Alex*: I take off the handle so they can't enter. (This!)

Later:
*Dm*: You cross the bridge. (bridge of Khazad-dûm style)
*Alex*: I wait for the orc and when they cross the bridge after me, I make a big wind to push them into the chasm.
*DM*: oO!

I didn't expected much from him but I suppose it was a mistake.
That's all folks (not really, but we have a game to run). Thank for reading.


----------



## Ancalagon

That's awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... not my best map. I couldn't really find what I wanted, so I spliced this one together in a hurry. I decided I wanted the scale bigger, so ignore the squares on the map and pay attention to the grid-scale, if you will.

Rodrigo is hidden, so he'd have advantage on his first attack.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> So... Xanathar's guide is out.  I see a few interesting options in there for our merry band...



Yes!  I had been thinking Miss Imogen might become an Arcane Archer. Now I'm starting to have different ideas...

I love it when opportunities emerge that could change the direction of the character.


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> Yes!  I had been thinking Miss Imogen might become an Arcane Archer. Now I'm starting to have different ideas...
> 
> I love it when opportunities emerge that could change the direction of the character.



Oh? Is it because you don't like the subclass or because something else caught your fancy?

For Rodrigo... swashbuckler would make sense but Rodrigo is too serious...

I'm gaming irl this evening so I probably won't have to post... maybe I'll be able to squeeze it in 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I imagined Miss Imogen to have had an arrow ready, but because of the way I do (or really, don't do) initiative, and she hasn't gone yet, she hasn't had a chance to fire it. Feel free to fire an extra arrow (your "readied" one) before you fire your "action" one when you post her turn.


----------



## EarlyBird

Dwarven Fortitude for me! Huzzah!


----------



## Fradak

In Chult it's more Sieg oder Untote


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> Oh? Is it because you don't like the subclass or because something else caught your fancy?




I actually like it a fair bit, and I think it's quite powerful (+2d6 damage, plus comedy effects, twice per short rest). And the fact that it gets Prestidigitation (which I think she wants) is a bonus. But I am thinking thoughts (always dangerous).


----------



## Ancalagon

So... that's a lot of zombies.   With 8 zombies, even with just a +3 bonus to hit, that could be a lot of damage.  

I wonder... if both Rodrigo and Chrysagon go on defensive (dodge basically) for a round or 2, we might be able to hold our ground and let our 3 colleagues cut them down at range (you are all pretty good at that!), at least until the numbers are no to overwhelming.  

The alternative is to go on the offence big time and hopefully do the number reduction ourselves...  I think the worse option is just standard attacks.

So  [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION], shall we go back to back and weave a wall of steel, or are we doing the holy blender?  





FitzTheRuke said:


> So... not my best map. I couldn't really find what I wanted, so I spliced this one together in a hurry. I decided I wanted the scale bigger, so ignore the squares on the map and pay attention to the grid-scale, if you will.




Eh, it will do  



Kobold Stew said:


> I actually like it a fair bit, and I think it's quite powerful (+2d6 damage, plus comedy effects, twice per short rest). And the fact that it gets Prestidigitation (which I think she wants) is a bonus. But I am thinking thoughts (always dangerous).




It's quite nice.  Banishing arrow is essentially a "shutdown" ability and I bet most monsters don't have a good Cha save.  Bursting arrow is our party's mini fireball... and there are other nice ones and good perks too.  BUT, it is your character and entirely up to you what to do with it!   Do you care to share your thoughts, or is it a surprise?

For myself, the character, roleplaying wise, was designed around the very idea of a battlemaster, so it's kinda hard to fit the other subclass in it.  One thing I *am* considering however is taking the healer feat to give the party more healing... although that ASI boost to dex *really* helps the character in a fight (and for a few skill checks) so it's a hard choice...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Chrysagon has Protection from Evil going, giving the zombies disadvantage on attacking him, so he doesn't need to dodge. He can start swinging his flail. Rodrigo might want to dodge or get out of there. Harb's probably better off in the thick of it. He'll get there next round.


----------



## Fradak

Exactly, Chrysagon is ready to test if they blend.


----------



## Fradak

Holly shìt! Just saw the map updated...


----------



## Ancalagon

I should have specified that Rodrigo would move directly beside Chrysagon, instead we are *not* back to back and I'm surrounded.  I can't even move, I'll trigger half a dozen attacks of opportunity (you might be able to risk it, but still not the best).   I think Rodrigo *has* to dodge.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb incoming.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> I should have specified that Rodrigo would move directly beside Chrysagon, instead we are *not* back to back and I'm surrounded.  I can't even move, I'll trigger half a dozen attacks of opportunity (you might be able to risk it, but still not the best).   I think Rodrigo *has* to dodge.




Rodrigo can Disengage and walk away, if you like. I can't remember why I didn't have him move right beside Chrysagon. I had a good reason for it at the time...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Trees are difficult terrain, BTW.


----------



## Fradak

We have a lot of space to manoeuvre so maybe Rodrigo could disengage and run to K9 or even J9. The 4 zombies will certainly follow him but they will not be able to reach him, they'll have to dash again (30ft vs 20ft on difficult terrain). Then Rodrigo can re-engage more safely. Or do some hit and run, taking some of them away from us. And Chrysagon could even get an opportunity attack in the process.


----------



## Ancalagon

Fradak said:


> We have a lot of space to manoeuvre so maybe Rodrigo could disengage and run to K9 or even J9. The 4 zombies will certainly follow him but they will not be able to reach him, they'll have to dash again (30ft vs 20ft on difficult terrain). Then Rodrigo can re-engage more safely. Or do some hit and run, taking some of them away from us. And Chrysagon could even get an opportunity attack in the process.




I decided to go besides you because it limits the total number of zombies that can attack one person.  Hopefully we can be the anvil and the rest of the party the hammer.  Let's hope the dice are kind for a round or 2... 

Besides, Rodrigo wouldn't leave Chrysagon hanging...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION]

In 5e, you can absolutely do the sweet maneuver you just had Dellrak do. But I can't think of a way without the Feat that you can use a Battleaxe with it. You'd need to do it with two hand-axes (both weapons have to be light). I'll just knock two points off your damage. (And you've got a hand-axe in hand, but that's easy enough to put away later if you want to get your battleaxe out. Or you could keep dual-wielding two hand-axes, which is pretty effective (particularly because you can throw one of them whenever you like.)


----------



## Ancalagon

now I'm worried about Dellrack getting swarmed :O 

We posted essentially at the same time and we have another gap... I think next round I'm going to action surge.


----------



## Fradak

Let's do a back-to-back-to-back-to-back and Miss M. Will be like at the shooting range.


----------



## Ancalagon

Fradak said:


> Let's do a back-to-back-to-back-to-back and Miss M. Will be like at the shooting range.




I can live with that


----------



## gargoyleking

Sorry about the delay.  Just put Harb wherever feels best.  He whiffed it up pretty good this turn.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## EarlyBird

FitzTheRuke said:


> [MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION]
> 
> In 5e, you can absolutely do the sweet maneuver you just had Dellrak do. But I can't think of a way without the Feat that you can use a Battleaxe with it. You'd need to do it with two hand-axes (both weapons have to be light). I'll just knock two points off your damage. (And you've got a hand-axe in hand, but that's easy enough to put away later if you want to get your battleaxe out. Or you could keep dual-wielding two hand-axes, which is pretty effective (particularly because you can throw one of them whenever you like.)




Hmmm... so odd you can't longsword dagger fight in this, but I found I read that two weapon fighting all wrong. Thanks for the update.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

EarlyBird said:


> Hmmm... so odd you can't longsword dagger fight in this, but I found I read that two weapon fighting all wrong. Thanks for the update.




Yes, weirdly you can't do a big weapon and a smaller weapon in 5e (y'know, they way two-handed styles usually actually worked IRL).  Just two small weapons, or if you have the feat, you go all the way to two big weapons. The feat would have been good enough if they made it only one of the two weapons to be light.


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> Hmmm... so odd you can't longsword dagger fight in this, but I found I read that two weapon fighting all wrong. Thanks for the update.






FitzTheRuke said:


> Yes, weirdly you can't do a big weapon and a smaller weapon in 5e (y'know, they way two-handed styles usually actually worked IRL).  Just two small weapons, or if you have the feat, you go all the way to two big weapons. The feat would have been good enough if they made it only one of the two weapons to be light.




Yup, odd indeed.  Two weapons of the same time, historically speaking, was done but usually with swords of somewhat short length.  Two long swords, rapiers etc, they just got in each other's way.  Sword dagger or similar was also frequent.

I'll note that rodrigo's parrying dagger is just "cosmetic".  Mechanically speaking it's a shield.


----------



## Ancalagon

In other news, looks like we have a battle line forming (not entirely sure where Harb ended up but it's happening) and the round is ending... let's hope those zombies have poor luck.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> I'll note that rodrigo's parrying dagger is just "cosmetic".  Mechanically speaking it's a shield.




I remember discussing that. I like to use "refluffing" to make characters more the way we imagine them to be. (As another rules minor-complaint, it irks me slightly that you can't bash people with a shield. IRL if you couldn't bash someone with your shield, you weren't "proficient" with a shield.) There should at least be a feat for it.



Ancalagon said:


> In other news, looks like we have a battle line forming (not entirely sure where Harb ended up but it's happening) and the round is ending... let's hope those zombies have poor luck.




You got your wish!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have been known to allow people to stack relevant tool proficiencies with skills in the past.

Now that Xanathar's is out, they have a pretty great (IMO) official system in place for making tools much, much better than they used to be. We'll be going with that now, instead.

The simple version is: If you think a tool proficiency should stack with a skill check, you get advantage on the skill check. (If you use the tool, or if your training in the tool might apply).


----------



## EarlyBird

I liked that they gave a more exact account of what the tools do and linked them to different skills.

As to Dellrak, if he is still taking damage (i.e. being eaten), do you still make death saves?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

EarlyBird said:


> I liked that they gave a more exact account of what the tools do and linked them to different skills.




Me too. We'll absolutely follow that. 



EarlyBird said:


> As to Dellrak, if he is still taking damage (i.e. being eaten), do you still make death saves?




You automatically get a death save failure each time you take a source of damage. 

Dellrak hasn't (yet) taken any extra damage. It's true that I don't imagine the zombies will stop attacking you just because you're down. You'll _also_ have to roll a death save if it gets to your turn without you being healed.

A little "cheat" in the way I do Initiative is that you can wait until everyone else has gone to post your turn, hoping that someone will get to you in the meantime. I'm not offended by this exploitation. It evens out with the fact that sometimes an enemy gets a turn they wouldn't have had if a player had killed them first. (Although I usually resolve PC damage before giving an enemy a turn, so that's already mostly balanced out.)


----------



## EarlyBird

I have had my one large group (8 players) absolutely kill some monsters before it gets a turn using the players go, monster goes. Although I have set it up to have the monster go first a lot. I had 3 Giant spiders only get in 4hp worth of dmg before the group killed them all.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That probably wouldn't happen with the way I've been doing Initiative here. I spread the monster's turns out throughout the player's (the whole thing is meant to be imagined as somewhat simultaneous). At worst, a solo monster would go in the middle. (Though it's my opinion that true solo monsters should be designed to act more than once in a round, it was something that later 4e solo monster design was working on getting right when the edition was scrapped (due to other failings).

If I were to run a solo monster here, using the Init the way I've been doing it, I'd probably only do part of it's turn after a few players have gone, and then the rest later after a few other players have gone. (Most of the solo monsters have multiattack. It's pretty easy to split it up over multiple turns.)

Something to think about, anyway.


----------



## Fradak

By the way, Chrysagon got a movement. Is it  a problem if he goes to N9 on Dellrak body to cover him with his shield after his attack  (and your description)? Taking all the opportunity attacks on the way. (-1)

So at least Dellrak will do his saves quietly


----------



## Ancalagon

Fradak said:


> By the way, Chrysagon got a movement. Is it  a problem if he goes to N9 on Dellrak body to cover him with his shield after his attack  (and your description)? Taking all the opportunity attacks on the way. (-1)
> 
> So at least Dellrak will do his saves quietly




That's good thinking, and in character for a paladin.

So Rodrigo did his Nova... rolled well, did a lot of damage but... that's it :/    I can't wait for those maneuvre points!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sure, Chrysagon can move. I'll post it as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION] I assume that you haven't realised that Harb is last to go. No real hurry, just lettin' you know.


----------



## gargoyleking

I keep meaning to, but get distracted irl.  Using a Ki point to gain a BA dodge.

Scythe: [roll0], [roll1]
Unarmed:[roll2], [1d4+3]

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## gargoyleking

[roll0]

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

Will we be saved by our foes' terrible AC?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey, their AC is super high... FOR A ZOMBIE.  These are Zoombies. Unlike regular Zombies, who are clumsy slow-pokes (AC 8!), these have normal movement rates, and AC10.  I like to describe it as they're really fast, but they don't ever really bother to defend themselves.


----------



## Ancalagon

With both Rodrigo and Chrysagon hitting AC 9... uh oh

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## EarlyBird

Just glad I could get back into this fight. lol


----------



## gargoyleking

Don't feel too bad.  Harb is on his 2nd 7.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Ancalagon

Ooof, those perception and investigation checks were... not good.  

 [MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION]:  I think a survival check to look for tracks would help... wait is this how it works in 5e?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Ooof, those perception and investigation checks were... not good.
> 
> [MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION]:  I think a survival check to look for tracks would help... wait is this how it works in 5e?




Yes, survival is still used for tracking.


----------



## EarlyBird

But do you need to Perception them first?? if So the gorund is to trampled for that, lol


----------



## Fradak

If Miss Imogen doesn't need to rest, she could take the girl to the healer and come back in the hour so we could go to the ziggurat right after the short rest. Just a thought.


----------



## Kobold Stew

That's true!


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb isn't hurt, he can do the same.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## Fradak

But you can get your ki back on short rest.


----------



## Fradak

It took me some times to understand that my phone was not upside down... Did you draw that yourself Fitz?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> It took me some times to understand that my phone was not upside down... Did you draw that yourself Fitz?




I composited it from some google images.


----------



## gargoyleking

Fradak said:


> But you can get your ki back on short rest.



Damn, missed that bit.  Makes sense though.  I'll take it.  Actually, now that I think about it, Harb did get scratched.  But 2hp is all, I think.

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Walking the kids over to the healer's wasn't strenuous. Short rests are had by all.


----------



## Ancalagon

... who are we waiting for? :/


----------



## gargoyleking

Fitz, I think?

Squirrels are evil!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

OOooh I think it IS me! I thought I was waiting on you, but it looks like I didn't do the update I thought I did.


----------



## Ancalagon

It happens, so I'm glad I spoke up.

Good timing though I was away from the forums for about 2 days


----------



## Ancalagon

Hello

I will be on the road for the next week or so - it *is* the holidays - so my posting will be sporadic.  Sorry about that.

Oh and happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Ancalagon

Hello

I will be on the road for the next week or so - it *is* the holidays - so my posting will be sporadic.  Sorry about that.

Oh and happy holidays everyone!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Hello
> 
> I will be on the road for the next week or so - it *is* the holidays - so my posting will be sporadic.  Sorry about that.
> 
> Oh and happy holidays everyone!




I'm not on the road, but I've been pretty busy lately. Things will probably be a little slow for the next few weeks.


----------



## EarlyBird

Have a great holiday week [MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION] safe trip and all that.

No need to fear Fitz I think that is the way of things about this time of year, things will be rolling in the next year to be sure.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm going to try to get my games moving again. They've lost momentum over the holidays, but it couldn't be helped. I hope you're all still with me.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Excellent!  Happy new year, all.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm generally here although the new ENWorld app is a whole new level of shenanigans.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## EarlyBird

present


----------



## Ancalagon

I'm back.  I was abroad, terrible flight delays, horrid food poisoning... but I am now back home and recovered.  I should post this evening or tomorrow at the latest


----------



## EarlyBird

WB!


----------



## Fradak

I'm back too, ready to post.

Happy new year and may our Lord Fitz The Ruke grant us many XPs.


----------



## EarlyBird

WB! to you too


----------



## Ancalagon

I made it sound terrible, but the start of the trip was pretty freaking good.  Hiked up to 4800 feet, won 200$ at the casino, great food etc...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You can head in there, risking the blades, and try to get the door open with an investigation check, yes.


----------



## gargoyleking

EarlyBird said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Why not just disarm it?




Because you have to find the mechanism to disarm it.  Apparently none of us has sufficient investigative powers for that.  This is the poor man's disarming.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## Ancalagon

I would *love* to try to disarm it, I actually have the skill!


----------



## EarlyBird

Oh I think I get it now. Anyone may disarm a trap, but you need to Investigate first. You can't just disarm a trap that you Perceived (Perception).

Still new to 5e and was wondering why the way traps are dealt with is so... up in the air. Why I haven't run many in my games.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You're close. Perception allows you to notice things that can be seen or heard (or in rare situations smelled, or whatever). Investigation allows you to deduce, uncover, or otherwise find hidden things. So if you spot (with perception) a tripwire (or something), you can disarm it (with thieves tools). The new tool rules in Xanathar's suggest that if you use your thieves tools while rolling Investigation to search for traps, you can roll with advantage. The idea here is that the tools help you to poke and prod at things carefully (because the results of failing the Investigation to search for traps is usually that you set off the trap.)

On, in other words, the short answer is "depends on the trap".


----------



## EarlyBird

Hmmm... you use Investigation to tell you how to Disarm the trap, then you roll an Ability check to Disarm? And what ability is based on the trap?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

No, you investigate to FIND the trap (or its control panel, or how to get at its mechanism, or whatever) and an ability check to disarm it.


----------



## Fradak

Just a question, Boss. Chrysagon is still at 17/20 (he took 3 damage during the zombie fight). After a short rest the least he can get is 3 hp (CON +2 and 1 dice). But maybe I missed some damage he took in the ziggurat.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Just a question, Boss. Chrysagon is still at 17/20 (he took 3 damage during the zombie fight). After a short rest the least he can get is 3 hp (CON +2 and 1 dice). But maybe I missed some damage he took in the ziggurat.




I didn't see anywhere that you spent HD. I thought maybe you were saving them. If you want to be full, you certainly can be.


----------



## Fradak

Yes, I suppose I forgot to tell you because it was the minimum I can get from it. Thank you.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> No, you investigate to FIND the trap (or its control panel, or how to get at its mechanism, or whatever) and an ability check to disarm it.




I have to say, as a GM I'm pretty confused by the trap rules.  My interpretation of the rules in the DMG was that traps could be detected by perception - even passive perception.

So the monk with really good perception is auto-finding 3/4 of the traps in this big dungeon I'm running... :/

P.S.  This is in no way a complaint on how you've been running it.  Rather, the rules should be *much* clearer than they are.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

They are absolutely not clear. After much discussion and research, I am confident that you can spot the trap's trigger with a passive (or active) Wis: Perception, or you can "search for traps" with Int: Investigation (Advantage using Thieves' Tools from Xanathar's). Either way, once one or the other of those two things are successfully done, you can disarm a trap with a Dex (Thieves' Tools) check.


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> They are absolutely not clear. After much discussion and research, I am confident that you can spot the trap's trigger with a passive (or active) Wis: Perception, or you can "search for traps" with Int: Investigation (Advantage using Thieves' Tools from Xanathar's). Either way, once one or the other of those two things are successfully done, you can disarm a trap with a Dex (Thieves' Tools) check.



That saves me having to dip into Investigation.  Harb is wise, but not very smart.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Generally you've got to be wary when it comes to perception, though. (It's actually the weakest of the three proficiencies when it comes to traps.0 It's really good overall, though.

Passive Perception will give you a hint about a trap, but it won't be blatant. For example, if you've got a jacked-up PP of 15 or so, you will spot most sneaky objects (like tarps covering pits or tripwires) but it won't usually be described as "you spot a tripwire". More like, "There's something shiny on the floor". THEN you can pull out your Thieves' Tools (if you have 'em and are proficient) and roll an Investigation check (with advantage) and/or a Dex (TTools) to disarm. 

Depends on the trap.


----------



## gargoyleking

Understood.  Actually, with advantage I might not be horrible assuming I am proficient AND have tools.  

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## EarlyBird

Traps suck period. lol


----------



## Fradak

I think Miss Imogen rolled a critical hit.


----------



## Ancalagon

Indeed - what a great shot... but shouldn't the damage be 2d8+13?  I thought that only the dice doubled, not the pluses (I'm not sure how the value posted was calculated)

Either way, it's a *very* solid hit - probably can't take many of those!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Yup -- post 581: 1d8+13 (5+13=18). Post 582 +1d8 (18+1=19).


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> Yup -- post 581: 1d8+13 (5+13=18). Post 582 +1d8 (18+1=19).




OH!  dang it, I didn't catch that, so sorry.

So not a great roll on the crit... but still a heck of a blow.  That mage is probably only a hit or two away from death, if he doesn't keel over dead right away.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Yup -- post 581: 1d8+13 (5+13=18). Post 582 +1d8 (18+1=19).




That's what we call "Critiful". (When you roll like crap on a crit).  Goes with "Sadvantage" (when you miss anyway when you have advantage).


----------



## Fradak

Ancalagon & Earlybird, is it a stupid idea to push them back in their cage and block the door? So we have to deal with only 2 zombies.

We could use Chrysagon shield and push them together. Athletics with Advantage vs dealing 50+ damage. As we are in a hurry to save the 2 guys, it will be faster... if we succeed


----------



## EarlyBird

You can use the shove option - I don't have my books but it is something you can try.


----------



## Fradak

Exactly. I can push maybe 1 zombie. It will not help much. If we do this together, we could push them both (and the DM could rule it by giving us advantage or something like that because we are 3 against 2).
But we could also loose a round for nothing if it fails. That's why I'm asking your opinion about this group tactic. 

Or forget it and let's just beat them to death (again).
Fitz is already aware that I tend do do silly plans... Now you all know.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It could work.


----------



## EarlyBird

Start shoving and I'll come up and lock the cage. Could be the same as "killing" one.


----------



## gargoyleking

Just so long as we still kill them in the end.  

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## Fradak

What kind of action it is to close the gate?


----------



## EarlyBird

That interact with object thing.... sorry been at work since 6am - it has been a long 12 hour day. lol


----------



## Fradak

EarlyBird said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Will move to M13 and try and slam shut the gate.
> (1d20)[*1]* a roll should you need one.



Nah, I'm sure the DM doesnt need any roll for that... 

If it's interact with object, Dellrack could attack too I suppose.


----------



## EarlyBird

Haha lets hope so. 

While I had Dellrak out and looking at him, I saw the spell _healing spirit_

My DM brain tells me this is a bad spell because, players are sure to abuse it. Please take a look at it FItz and tell me what you think and any adjustment to it you may wish to make.


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> Haha lets hope so.
> 
> While I had Dellrak out and looking at him, I saw the spell _healing spirit_
> 
> My DM brain tells me this is a bad spell because, players are sure to abuse it. Please take a look at it FItz and tell me what you think and any adjustment to it you may wish to make.




It's been noted as rather abuseable (have every PC "touch" the healing sprite each round so entire party gets healed) although if you use it in the more "strict" reading of the spell (... 1d6 per round to one character I think?) it's rather tepid.  So it's unclear to me what the "proper" read is - one is a bit too good, the other a bit too poor...


----------



## Ancalagon

Just looked at the battle - ack, we have to stop that lone zombie... but Rodrigo is sort of pinned by potential AOOs here... 

I will delay posting a moment to see how things resolved with Harb if that's ok?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I took a look at that spell, and it's badly worded and totally broken, but I'm not against it. The only time I would be annoyed by it would be if the party does a circular conga-line to have everyone heal 10d6. Its main abuse would be out of combat, because otherwise you'd probably be too busy to really maximise its use. Just don't overdo it and you can have it.


----------



## EarlyBird

I like it only being usable in combat as it is abusive elsewhere. I'll do my best to keep it under 50d6 worth of healing per combat. Maybe it should only be 1d6 per round for one minute - max 10d6 for the entire group.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

EarlyBird said:


> I like it only being usable in combat as it is abusive elsewhere. I'll do my best to keep it under 50d6 worth of healing per combat. Maybe it should only be 1d6 per round for one minute - max 10d6 for the entire group.




I suspect that that is the intention, but it's NOT what the spell says. They left out the (probably intended) line that says 'one per round' or the creature has to 'occupy the space' to receive the benefit. At any rate, I don't feel the need to enforce it THAT far, just don't run a circle conga line.


----------



## gargoyleking

I guess we're just waiting on [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] then?

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I guess we're just waiting on [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] then?




Yup. I'm not juggling quite as well these days as I was when I first started running these games. I pick up one ball, I drop another. I'll get to it ASAP, promise!


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yup. I'm not juggling quite as well these days as I was when I first started running these games. I pick up one ball, I drop another. I'll get to it ASAP, promise!



It's alright, we're all a bit slow in posting lately.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## EarlyBird

Hey look what I found in an Expedition:

If the characters are searching for traps, the general order of checks and effects is as follows:
- Wisdom (Perception) checks to find a trap
- Intelligence (Investigation) to determine how best to interact with or disable a trap
- Once the disabling method has been determined, Intelligence (Arcana) for magic traps or Dexterity checks for mechanical traps (if the character has thieves’ tools)

If a character is using thieves’ tools and fails to disable a trap by a result of 5 or more, their tools will break.


----------



## EarlyBird

Round 2? Hope were not waiting on me. I thought I shut the gate for round 2.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

EarlyBird said:


> Round 2? Hope were not waiting on me. I thought I shut the gate for round 2.




Waiting on me. I've been busy with organising my son's birthday sleepover. Three eleven year-olds in a two bedroom condo.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> Waiting on me. I've been busy with organising my son's birthday sleepover. Three eleven year-olds in a two bedroom condo.




Hmmmm.... an argument could be made that your family might be more important than some random nerds on the internet....


----------



## EarlyBird

NP just had a lot on my plate too, and hope I didn't miss something.

Have a great time with the pajama party. lol


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... Just as I was about to sit down to my Sunday catch-up... My power went out. They say it will be three days. No wifi. Fridge full of stuff to waste. A tree fell on the power line. It was windy.


----------



## EarlyBird

When it rains it pours. lol 

Will be here, when your back to 100%


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey! Power came back after 'only' 17 hours! I will update later today!


----------



## Kobold Stew

And you thought you were going to be rid of us for three days....


----------



## Fradak

Fitz Google search history: 
"How to recover from a DM burnout?"
"TPK, how to do it without hard feelings?"
"How to cause power failures in an electricity network?"
"Best tree saw review"
"Directions to Black&Decker"


Later: https://youtu.be/EDldw8tBB1E


----------



## Ancalagon

At least you didn't get 100 cm of snow! :O


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> At least you didn't get 100 cm of snow! :O




True. Weather is fine. Though if it were cold, I could have put the stuff from the fridge outside...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I finally get my stuff together, and it seems we're missing [MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION], who's been quite active up til now. Where'd you go, 'Goyle?


----------



## gargoyleking

ENWorld app stopped popping notifications up and I've been semi-distracted by life.  Sorry about that.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Feel free to start prepping the Level 3 version of your characters. You will level up when you leave. Then we can decide what you want to do next. I believe you have already been given at least two other hooks, if I recall.


----------



## gargoyleking

Thanks for the warning.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks!  

When I started Miss Imogen, I imagined that she'd become an Arcane Archer (once XGTE came out). Now that it's here, though, I really think that Samurai is a better fit -- 

She's got a 14 in both Wis and Cha, and I think her training is better reflected this way than through trick arrows. So if no one objects, that's the direction I'll take her.

I've never had a character I would consider for a Samurai (in any edition) previously. I'm excited.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Samurai works really well for a cool-under-stress eagle-eyed archer. I like it. The way I see it, when someone uses the samurai subclass for a character who is in no-way actually a samurai, it just means the character has a chin-up solid sense of self and a 'noble' composure. The potential to be stone-cold when needed, with hard-to-read depth.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'll definitely be going with the Way of the Long Death.  As originally planned.

(At level 3, he will gain temp HP's when he knocks things unconscious.  Muahahaha!!!)

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## Kobold Stew

That pretty much sounds like what I want for Miss Imogen, Fitz -- thanks.


----------



## Ancalagon

I never considered the Samurai as an archer, but now that I think about it, archery *was* an important part of the Samurai art.  It definitely fits!  And even though we are all "warriors", we do have 2 half-casters already so it's not *too* bad, we have a little magic already.   And the extra proficiency could be very useful too... 

I looked at the Xanatar subclasses for fighter and thought a bit about cavalier, but I think that ultimately battlemaster remains the best fit for my character.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes, Cavalier is pretty cool, but you can get a lot of that swashbuckling vibe with the battlemaster. Of course, I might let you ride a deinonychus (think movie-version velociraptor but with feathers) so the mounted stuff on the cavalier might be extra cool here in Chult...


----------



## EarlyBird

After long consideration (not really just something you have to say), I will be taking Horizon Walker for my ranger path. I was thinking of a story where Dellrak new of old portals in the Gray Peaks that didn't function. The attunement to them may come from nature itself as I plan to multi-class into Cleric (nature) upon reaching 5th level. Dellrak has always been cursing to one deity or another throughout the game, his religiousness isn't pious to be sure. lol

Heads up for the DM so he can plan accordingly.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Does everyone remember the other hooks or should I recap?


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> Does everyone remember the other hooks or should I recap?



Recap please.  Also, are we missing something in the IC thread?

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## Fradak

*1. Camp Righteous - Finding Perne (Alistair Bol)
*


> "Thank you for coming. Our attempts to solve this riddle of the Death-Curse have hit dead-ends, I'm afraid, and I have no leads to give you. On the other hand, I have many tasks that may (or may not) help you to finding new leads. Both of the tasks I have in mind may involve undead in some form: The Order of the Gauntlet has committed considerable resources toward keeping the undead that plague the depths of the jungle from invading the city. We would destroy them all if it were possible! But the effort is made to drive them back, in the very least. To that end, we founded Camp Righteous about a hundred and fifty miles up the River Soshenstar. I received regular reports on their progress. Several weeks ago that stopped, and I sent a loyal squire named Perne and a small force to discover why. She has not returned."





> Yes of course, travelling by river is the safest route. I can provide the money to purchase canoes. Whatever guides you hire will tell you more about the hardships of travel here."agreed Alistair Bol on the subject of boats.






> He chose his next words carefully, not wanting to be too discouraging, "The general wisdom in Chult is that expeditions into the jungle are best with small forces. A large force cannot move with any great speed through the jungle and tends to attract... unwanted attention. The group I sent numbered eight, with three guides. It is good to keep an expedition at about a dozen, and certainly no larger than a score. Once a base of operations is created, such as Camp Righteous itself, then a company can dig-in and fortify. At that time larger numbers prove to be more desirable."






> "Yes, just let me know if you are able to start and I will have the Wren deliver to you some funds to cover canoes and guides. You are welcome at my door whenever you need advice, information, or food. Though I am sorry for the climb up the hill in this heat." offered Bol, then he added, "I have some dealings with many of the Merchant Princes. If you find need to speak to one of them for any reason, I may be able to introduce you. There is no other way to trade directly with them, aside from a proper introduction."





*2. Fort Belurian - The Flaming Fist (Pock-Marked Poe)
*


> "The Black Network has many operations in Chult. We have agents in many of the Princes' villas, temples, gates and even the bathhouses." revealed Pock-Marked Poe, "But there is a growing power to the north that we have been unable to destabilise or infiltrate: The Flaming Fist of Baldur's Gate have a base on the peninsula called Fort Belurian. My servant, Rokah needs an escort to the fort so he can find information connecting the fort's commander to a group of pirates. If this information can be found, the commander could be sent back home in disgrace."






> "There is no terrible urgency to this mission" he admitted, "But as the Fist controls most of the east coast of the peninsula, the commander, Blaze Liara Portyr has declared it illegal to explore her territory without her permission. This can only be obtained from her directly, so if you plan to explore eastern Chult in any capacity, you must first go to Fort Belurian."






> For total clarity (I hope), the Flaming Fist Mercenaries control the east coast, and you need permission from Blaze (Major) Liara Portyr at Fort Belurian if you want to avoid being held and questioned by the 'Fist if you go adventuring there. HOWEVER, The expedition upriver to Camp Righteous is NOT in the east, is an operation on the part of the Order of the Guantlet, and you already have permission from them (in fact, you have their request!). So if you want to go there, you don't have to go to Fort Belurian first (though you can do that if you want).






*3. Artus Cimber (Soggy, Syndra Silvane)
*
Soggy


> Artus Cimber has something that the Harpers want. The Wren wants Nameless to find him and considers it a priority.




Syndra Silvane,


> "I have many friends working on this problem. If you meet any of them, show them this and tell them I gave it to you - they will share information they have. They are: a friend of mine named Artus Cimber, who was once a Harper, like yourself; the Company of the Yellow Banner, mercenaries, but good folk; and Bruno's Brigade, a group of adventurers who have taken on the task. All are actively on the case, facing the perils of the jungle. Perhaps you may meet. Farewell."


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak remembers better than I do!

(Thanks for saving me the time!)


----------



## Fradak

Evernote remembers better than I do.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Recap please.  Also, are we missing something in the IC thread?




I'm not sure. Is there anything I need to tie-up to make it more satisfying? (I mean any questions?)

You rescued two people and have a strange metal object of two twisted snakes that may-or-may-not have caused the halfling wizard to lose his mind.


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL. Who knows.  And we should definitely turn the snake object in to the proper athorities.  I guess the only question is...  Which authorities?  

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## Fradak

Bol is a good start I think.


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, not a history buff.  He's barely a religion buff.

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## FitzTheRuke

They just look like large snake jewlery, then. And the rooms you found are some sort of hidden tomb, maybe. That's all he knows other than what's in front of him.


----------



## Ancalagon

We should escort Derio back to the temple, and the priest there is probably a resonable "authority" to report to, and perhaps tell us more about these metal snakes? - that's Bol right?  (if so, I agree with Fradak) 

I *believe* we had decided, in the past, to give a quick look for both Derio *and* Artus Cimber.  Following that, we were going to head out to Camp Righteous.

Had we found *anything* about Artus Cimber?


----------



## gargoyleking

He's a former adventurer and member of the Harpers.  I figured the best way to find him was to go wandering around the peninsula.  

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## Kobold Stew

Great summary, Fradak.

Again, Miss Imogen is only interested in Fort Belurian and has no especial desire for the other chores; she can find adventure in the city, and does not need a further jungle expedition in (what she sees as) the wrong direction. 

She suggests that it would be a natural place for Cimber to seek refuge. She notes that if they should find Perne and he flees, they would not have freedom to pass into this region, making pursuit otherwise impossible once he knew they were onto him. She will state this politely but insistently. This would help her Uncle and she is not immune to the charms of destabilizing the Eastern region of Chult.


----------



## EarlyBird

I'm about just didn't what to step on Kobold Stew's toes and let em' respond to the post.


----------



## Kobold Stew

No -- there's no toe-treading at all. Sorry if anyone was waiting on me.
Stomp stomp stomp.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Beautiful post, Kobold.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks!


----------



## EarlyBird

Kobold Stew said:


> No -- there's no toe-treading at all. Sorry if anyone was waiting on me.
> Stomp stomp stomp.




I was waiting for the great post actually and my patience was rewarded.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] Yes, Indeed Level Three now.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Great. 
As I said upthread, I've decided to go Samurai (which surprises me). But I think it fits her character better than anything else.

Anyways, fun fun fun.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think that sounds great.


----------



## Ancalagon

Stabby stabby time!

Biggest decision is which maneuver to pick...  

Here are my tentative choices:

Parry:  Definitely need this to stay alive
Riposte:  You missed?  Oh dear... 
Trip attack:  I know them down, you kick them while they are down  

I really would like to take Rally, but with a charisma of 10.... :/  


Re Volo... Does it means that we our characters have access to Volo's book?  And is that book identical to what WotC released?  

Rodrigo:  "This amulet gives the wearer +1 to all saving throws... what does that even mean?!?!"


----------



## Fradak

Sorry for the absence guys, dogo died last week. Had to console the kid and get another one (dog). Ready to go now.


----------



## Ancalagon

Fradak said:


> Sorry for the absence guys, dogo died last week. Had to console the kid and get another one (dog). Ready to go now.




Oh no!    

I have a dog too so.... yeah


----------



## Fradak

So, Level 3

*Paladin 3*
*Hp:* +8 (28)
*Lay on Hands*: +5 (15)
*Spell Slot:* +1 (3)

Sanctuary
*Sacred Oath:* Oath of Devotion
Sacred Weapon
Turn the Unholy


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Sorry for the absence guys, dogo died last week. Had to console the kid and get another one (dog). Ready to go now.




Sorry to hear. I also have a dog.


----------



## Fradak

Ancalagon said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I have a dog too so.... yeah




Yep... The best idea I had was to fill the emptiness by getting a dog from a shelter. The kid chose it and named it Ghost, like in the dog he saved in a d&d game we played. Anyway, I'm back and ready to swing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Does it means that we our characters have access to Volo's book?  And is that book identical to what WotC released?




Yes, you can use information from the book. I wouldn't say "identical" so much as "equivalent". You can as a player, act on information the mechanical information tells you, but the characters learn it differently. Also, I would imagine his book to have far more words and far less colour pictures. (Though it does have some sketches!)


----------



## EarlyBird

Level 3:
*Horizon Walker*
spells: jump, goodberry, longstrider, protection from evil and good
HP: 28
Features - Primeval Awarness, Detect Portal, Planar Warrior


----------



## Ancalagon

[MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION]  :  I hope this won't come across as criticizing your choice, but I'm curious as to why this direction for your character?  Not very familiar with this sub-class.


----------



## Ancalagon

And we need a company name!


----------



## Fradak

I throw ideas about things we got in common.
Chult (this location will certainly be our main quest area, forging our characters), Factions (we all have different factions, that's something special about our group) and enemies (related to death and souls). English is not my first language so, maybe someone can use them and come with something more appropriate, I hope it helps.

*Chult*
Chult Agents
Jungle Gang (special dedication to River Gang)
The Ziggurat Raiders (Tomb Raider revisited)

*Factions & Alliance
*The Agents
The Five
The Hand
The Cleaners

*Soul & Death*
Souls Guardians (<> Soulmonger)
Death Company
Lightbringers


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks for these. I had no idea English was not your first language!


----------



## Fradak

Kobold Stew said:


> Thanks for these. I had no idea English was not your first language!




Thanks for this  Linguee is my friend.


----------



## Kobold Stew

no problem!

I like the Factions/Alliance cluster. 

If we are to have a name (and since we each have separate agendas, I'm not sure we need one), I'd suggest something along those lines. 

Miss Imogen would want something that did not advertise power and purpose. "A Bundle of Sticks" (unbreakable when together) is what she would suggest, if asked.


----------



## Ancalagon

I had thought about "the hand" too but it's a bit sinister.  Besides too many of our characters are dexterous.  

(...get it... anyone... yeah it's a lame pun)

I do like the bundle of stick idea.  But are you familiar with the order of the stick? 


Lastly, English is not my first language either.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Bol, Poe, Van'Sharen, the Wren, and Screaming Wind (who I don't think you've met) form the Alliance of the Open Palm (the Factions working together) so the Hand (or some variant) works well, but might be too much an open admission that you work for those guys.

I like the "Bundle of Sticks" I guess I could call you "Sticks' for short...


----------



## Fradak

The complete name, 4 Sticks and the Beauty

If you don't find this funny, it's certainly 
 the language barrier...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> I had thought about "the hand" too but it's a bit sinister.  Besides too many of our characters are dexterous.
> 
> (...get it... anyone... yeah it's a lame pun)



The best kind.



> I do like the bundle of stick idea.  But are you familiar with the order of the stick?



I am.  There's actually a more sinister hidden meaning too, I now realize. I'm not pushing it. 



> Lastly, English is not my first language either.



 Sacre bleu!


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> The best kind.
> 
> 
> I am.  There's actually a more sinister hidden meaning too, I now realize. I'm not pushing it.
> 
> Sacre bleu!



I too thought about that meaning but I didn't want to bring people down by mentioning it... I would still be willing to use it.

The combined arms company? 
The star company?
The northern companions?

Sent from my [device_name] using EN World mobile app


----------



## gargoyleking

Talk about a derail...  LOL


----------



## EarlyBird

Ancalagon said:


> [MENTION=6899077] I hope this won't come across as criticizing your choice, but I'm curious as to why this direction for your character?  Not very familiar with this sub-class.




Horizon Walker is in Xanathar's Guide, and took it for a couple reasons. The first and for most is that I liked the fluff and thought it would be in more with what this adventure is ultimately about.



> Horizon Walkers guard the world against threats that originate from other planes or that seek to ravage the mortal realm with *otherworldly magic*.




Being as this adventure has to do with Acererak the Lich, I think Dellrak would become a planar warrior guarding against his return. Also as a dwarven guide he already traveled far across the mountainous regions of the Forgotten Realms, so few of the other arch-types fit his theme. 

Game wise he will get a few extra spells and an extra damage die. 

Dellrak is going to become more support/healing when we reach the mid to higher levels.


----------



## Ancalagon

Thanks, I hadn't considered that angle but it does make sense.


----------



## EarlyBird

Is everyone as poor as Dellrak?? He has 27gp (and still owes 10 for his bunny)

Did I miss us finding any treasure anywhere? I don't think so I'm playing a dwarf so I am on the look out for the shiny stuff. lol


----------



## Fradak

29 here. But I gave you same glowing copper.


----------



## Kobold Stew

23 for me, but I haven't been looking after any party gleanings.


----------



## EarlyBird

We is poor, poor folk for sure. Some of those guides we will not be able to hire at 150gp up front.

Who wants to be the treasurer?? Your character need not be the one carrying everything, you would just be tracking our gold and magic for the group.


----------



## Fradak

We don't need anybody, we have our ranger already


----------



## EarlyBird

LOL - Who is good in the _mountains_. Which there are a few to the west of the city, but looking like they are not part of the adventure yet. 

I have plans to take jungle as my next faved terrain, and perhaps undead as my next enemy. But we is way off from all of that.


----------



## Fradak

I read that Jungle=Forest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have been giving you the treasure from that rather terrible Adventurer's League Intro... where all the big bosses appear to have 10gp worth and no more. We're gonna move along to the 'real' Tomb of Annihilation Adventure now, so we should be getting better soon. Feel free to hit the Wren up for some drinking money, and use it to pay for a guide. (Also, the guides may be more desperate than they appear!)


----------



## Ancalagon

I usually like being treasurer but...  I'm doing it for an IRL campaign (pathfinder) and there is SO MUCH STUFF.   I'm the party quarter master and it's a wilderness adventure (Kingmaker adventure path).  I'm keeping track of loot (both gold and mundane stuff like weapons), supplies (food, animal fodder, firewood etc), tools, animal carrying capacity...

so for my sanity, please someone else 

Rodrigo doesn't have a lot of money either :/


----------



## Ancalagon

Like...

BANDIT LOOT					

BANDIT ARMAMENT					
short sword 21 X		210		sold	
Short bow 10X		300		sold	
Long bow 5X		375		sold	
Leather armor 21		210		sold	
dagger 3X		3		sold	1 for mikhael
handaxe, masterwork 2X		612		sold	
Arrows 2550		127.5		sold	assumes each bandit shot 3 (and thus has 17 left).
Studded leather armor 		25		sold	
sum 		1862.5			

SPECIAL GEAR (magic etc) 					
9 thunderstones		270		Telchar wants these	
Magic Boots in rich forest green				to Hawk	
Copper magical dagger, heron-shaped, from tree marker				yak	
Potion cure light wound				kalgon	

VALUABLES (full value listed) 					
Dire Wolf Pelt		100		sold	15 pounds, needs processing to atain listed value
Various pelts, lose and crates		320		sold	this is the party's entire “regular pelt” stock, 111 pounds
a pair of silver earrings worth 150gp		150		sold	
a wooden music box (1 lb) worth 90gp 		90		sold	1 pound
green herbal liquor (alcohol) 8X		160		sold	10 pounds
Copper Bracelet with engraving 		100		sold	Not local, could be worth a lot more if right buyer if found
sum 		920			

TRADE GOODS					
100 lbs of flour in 5 lb sacks		2		sold	
200 lbs of assorted frozen meats (deer, fish, rabbit, etc)		20		sold	price is estimated at 1 sp/pound, cannot find in book 
Trail rations, 30		15		sold	30 pounds
Cold weather gear, 15 X		120		sold	105 pounds
30 days fodder for 3 horse 		4.5		most left behind (4 taken)	900 pounds
firewood for 30 days, 2 fires		0.6		left behind	1200 pounds
sum 		162.1			


That's ONE SESSION


----------



## EarlyBird

I think my character would take on the quartermaster part of this adventure so i will do that for us here.


----------



## Kobold Stew

That's good of you -- thanks!


----------



## EarlyBird

NP I think we will need a lot of gear before going deep into the jungles. So someone will need to stay on top of it.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss Imogen as she begins her journey into the jungle.


----------



## Fradak

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_Adax_ZvhE


----------



## EarlyBird

I believe we need a progression post DM. I think it would be ok to go back and recap the interviews (as you did in the IC), but I'm not sure if the group is alone right now to post up for Dellrak.

If everyone else is ok with it, could it be say noon-ish and we are all having lunch (day after zombie fights), and are trying to decide on which guide to hire??


----------



## EarlyBird

Fradak has the right of it, which of the guides is a native of the island? Or which is the ugliest, most inbreed sob? Either or lol


----------



## Kobold Stew

(I'm waiting to learn if Imogen's contacts have any further info about the curse or the snakes; otherwise, she'll be back for the interviews. I agree that Qawasha makes sense, though I suspect Miss Imogen is more likely to prefer Salida, if we could afford her.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Should I open up this game to another player or two? I assume Gargoyleking will return, but still... maybe we could use one more. Anyone you'd like me to invite?


----------



## Fradak

I suppose that the more we are, the more we wait and, personally, I like our little group.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> I suppose that the more we are, the more we wait and, personally, I like our little group.




I agree with _that_ for sure. I was just wondering what we'd do if 'Goyle doesn't return and thought to get ahead of it. I'm sure he'll be back soon. (I hope!)

... I've just had multiple players and even a few DMs disappear in the last few weeks.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'm content either way.  I'd prefer someone knew the person as a reliable poster if we do open it up.

Go team


----------



## Ancalagon

Honestly, I've been on a strange roll - after 4-5 failures I'm now in 4 games that are running quite well (... too many to be honest, I hope we can conclude the dracolitch one soon-ish).  I have a lot of hope for this one though, there some ... roleplaying dynamic here that is quite good.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I agree on both your points. I'm excited about the end of the Dracolich (for multiple reasons). I think the end is a lot of fun, and I hope it plays out soon. It's too bad its getting a bit stalled.


----------



## Fradak

FitzTheRuke said:


> *Alistair Bol:
> "Yes of course, travelling by river is the safest route. I can  provide the money to purchase canoes. Whatever guides you hire will tell  you more about the hardships of travel here." *agreed Alistair Bol on the subject of boats.





FitzTheRuke said:


> *Alistair Bol:*
> *"Yes, just let me know if you are able to start and I will have the Wren deliver to you some funds to cover canoes and guides."* offered Bol.




I don't know if this proposal is still up to date after the Wren offer for the serpents...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Well there you go. Everyone was worried about paying for the guides. I _thought_ you had more means. He makes that offer AND leaves a sack of sixty gold under the table after kicking Dellrak in the leg. The sack is from Bol, the other offers are his alone.


----------



## EarlyBird

_*Ouch*_ Why was Dellrak the one getting the kicking. lol

I think you should NPC 'Harb' the next month or so and see if gargoyle gets time once more to play. If not we can decide then. 

Hey! 60 gold divide by five is 12 more gold each - we is going to get so rich (one day). lol


----------



## FitzTheRuke

EarlyBird said:


> _*Ouch*_ Why was Dellrak the one getting the kicking. lol
> 
> I think you should NPC 'Harb' the next month or so and see if gargoyle gets time once more to play. If not we can decide then.
> 
> Hey! 60 gold divide by five is 12 more gold each - we is going to get so rich (one day). lol




Dellrak got kicked 'cause he figured a dwarf could take it and didn't want to kick Miss Imogen.

The sixty gold is to hire up to two guides, not to pocket!


----------



## EarlyBird

Darn, we aren't going to get rich then at that.


----------



## gargoyleking

So hi.  **Forehead slap**  sorry once again for the disappearance.  I swear, I'm going to need to set an alert to remind myself to check for updates every day. 

I'm sorry about leaving you all hanging, it's been crazy, but mainly I think mainly with all the games slowing down and this ap becoming ever more unreliable I just forget to check regularly.  I'll try and catch up today,  but if you need to NPC me in any of the games to get things moving along, please do.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yay! Glad to see you.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Okay -- so where are we with guides? (assuming one month)

Azaka -- fetch a mask from pterafolk or 150gp
Eku -- 150 gp, but some goes to charity apparently.
Faroul and halfling -- 100 gp or shares (conected in some way with Wren)
Hew -- 150 gp
Musha -- fetch relic from firenewts
Qawasha and vegepygmy -- 150 gp, negotiable if fighting undead (need not be upfront?)
Salida -- 150 gp.
Eeyal -- 120 gp if paid up front
River and Flask -- 120 gp not upfront, or shares (owe money and so desperate). 

So the first question is, do we want to hire more than one? Maybe people can just indicate their druthers. 

Miss Imogen will say hire Qawasha, and possibly one more (either Faroul (two, cheap), River (two, desperate) or Salida (competent). She is not interested in offering shares. 

Second question -- does anyone mind if we sell the bracelet? Miss Imogen will do so, unless stopped. (200gp.) (Ancalagon has already said sell). 

I'll post something tonight based on answers.


----------



## Fradak

1 guide
Qawasha (Chrysagon will kill any undead anyway)
Sell


----------



## Ancalagon

More guides may not provide additional help... if they don't agree, then what? 

The player is curious about both dwarves, but I agree the druid seems the best choice.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb would have no input, trusting the others to choose wisely.  Sorry for waiting so long to respond.  Yesterday was extra hectic with my wife's operation and having to take care of her/keep the 3 year old from tackling her.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(wishing swift recovery)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That sounds like a pretty reasonable excuse to me!


----------



## gargoyleking

I hope Miss Immogen isn't playing with fire...


----------



## Fradak

Thanks for the time line Kobold. I'd like to add my 2 cents.

Chrysagon asked Qawasha about the Fort he came from. 


FitzTheRuke said:


> *Qawasha:  "The Chwinga have guided me to you. I had only just returned to Port Nyanzaru from Fort Beluarian when you summoned me here.*





Fradak said:


> *Chrysagon: "And what news do you have from the Fort?"*




As Earlybird proposed to be the gear master, a shoping team was forming


Fradak said:


> *Chrysagon: "Master Dellrack, we should get some material and supplies for the trip to the fort. I can assist you while the others take some rest."*





EarlyBird said:


> * Dellrack: "Aye, we be needin' a few things just to be safe. And we were suppose ta be use'n this stash fir kay-news (canoes) too."*


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks for this!  Yes -- I just addressed Miss Imogen's participation. Both of these points are important.


----------



## EarlyBird

As a player I say Azaka for the side quest. Fortune favors the bold, some extra fighting may lead to extra gear/magic.

And I will go with the group consent for Qawasha, but Dellrak ain't gonna like him.

Shopping in the IC or on here DM?


----------



## EarlyBird

I noticed I don't have a Chult list of gear. But here is the start of some shopping.

15gp cartographer's tools
01gp cook's utensils
10gp expoler's pack
-backpack, bedroll, messkit, tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days rations, waterskin, 50' rope
12gp dungeoneer's pack
-backpack, crowbar, hammer, 10 pitons, 10 torches, tinderbox, 10 days rations, waterskin, 50' rope
02gp bedrolls x2 (to be used as slings for moving the dead or other none sleeping purposes)
05gp healer's kit

45gp spent (15gp left for canoes)


----------



## Ancalagon

I would suggest maybe rations? A few waterskins? Tents?

 Maybe some kind of bug repellant, or anti toxin...

Also, [MENTION=41863]frad[/MENTION]ac, are those quotes from the IC thread or added content?


----------



## Fradak

IC.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb has no suggestiins on the matter.  He's more of a city dweller than anything and will trust the party's ability to plan.  The only objection he might have would be in the event he was expected to carry more than a light load.  On account of needing his mobility in the event of a fight of course.


----------



## EarlyBird

With the buying the packs I got two extra waterskins, and 20 days rations. 

I already have bug repellent - It's a big axe. lol

Still have 15gp, but I don't know how much canoes cost. I may need to try and haggle. CHA 8 (oh no)


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb could help with that.  Deception/Persuasion +4.


----------



## Kobold Stew

As Can Miss Imogen: Insight/Persuasion +4.


----------



## Ancalagon

Definitely have the haggling angle decently covered at least ha!

So, weight... should we get some kind of pack animal?

(other game update:  the Yak, named Slaggheap (and an contrarian philosopher) is currently carrying 1673 pounds... lord have mercy)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

While I suppose it's possible to take a pack animal in a canoe, I think you'll find it's probably better to just tie everything up in a tarp and put it in the bottom of the canoe.

(Canoes are... a whopping 50gp according to Tomb of Annihilation. They also hold up to 6 people, so we're talking some pretty big canoes. Looks like this little group will only need one of them.)


----------



## EarlyBird

Hmm.. then we will need to haggle and I'll have to adjust the gear a bit. 

Do you want to do that in the IC?


----------



## Ancalagon

I think that your comment of not spending too much time on this is wise - we don't want to lose momentum here


----------



## gargoyleking

Sorry I haven't updated Harb's sheet yet.  I'll try to hit it up tomorrow.


----------



## Ancalagon

Ancalagon said:


> I think that your comment of not spending too much time on this is wise - we don't want to lose momentum here




To expand on my previous comment:

We have a lot of things going for us here:  A good group with good players, a good gm, a good adventure.  But I am wondering if a typical aspect of a hexcrawl adventure - the logistics - may not be 100% appropriate for the medium (pbp).  Skipping ahead from time to time will be good I think


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I don't really run hex-crawls anyway. I'm more into plot-based games. I like to give at least two or three choices to avoid the railroad, but I won't let you wander aimlessly. Once I have collected a little RP from each (or at least most) player(s), I will always move on.


----------



## EarlyBird

I'm new to pbp (playing less than a year), and was wondering about waiting for everyone to get onto the same page/time in game. My problem was I was waitign for that be GM post to gather up everything I thought was coming, but people kept posting and RPing (which is good), but I got lost to the time of day, which day it was. And what was next on the to do list. 

Thanks for moving things along for me I was nearly completely lost there for a moment.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

A good rule of thumb is that if I haven't specified how much time has passed, then not much time has passed (beyond whatever is absolutely necessary to get to where we are). If a player gets ahead, I will usually assume that THAT player is at that point, but everyone can do whatever they feel will catch them up.

It's certainly possible for me to forget to give you important information, but generally, I like to think that if it's important, I will try to mention it. At any rate, always feel free to ask. I consider collaboration to be key.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> I consider collaboration to be key.




Totally.  This is a strange way to game after all, needs a bit of extra grease to make it work!

Incidentally, I've been involved in at least 8 ptr games (I may have forgotten one), and 3 of them haven't died so far... and of those, 2 are ran by you so... clearly your doing something right!


----------



## Fradak

EarlyBird said:


> I noticed I don't have a Chult list of gear. But here is the start of some shopping.
> 
> 15gp cartographer's tools
> 01gp cook's utensils
> 10gp expoler's pack
> -backpack, bedroll, messkit, tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days rations, waterskin, 50' rope
> 12gp dungeoneer's pack
> -backpack, crowbar, hammer, 10 pitons, 10 torches, tinderbox, 10 days rations, waterskin, 50' rope
> 02gp bedrolls x2 (to be used as slings for moving the dead or other none sleeping purposes)
> 05gp healer's kit
> 
> 45gp spent (15gp left for canoes)




What about tents? (2gp, 2person)
It's good against rain and insect.


----------



## EarlyBird

If the DM allows it I can go back and get two of them, as a dwarf Dellrak wouldn't think of such thinks as comfort lol


----------



## Fradak

It's just a suggestion. I checked my pocket survival manual. It says: "First rule: Stay warm and dry".


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Go ahead and grab tents. Qawasha wouldn't let you leave without them.


----------



## EarlyBird

Roger that, but from the group fund we can only get two. 

Someone may wish to by the third from their funds.


----------



## Fradak

Got 1 gp and 5 sp if it can help.


----------



## Ancalagon

Rodrigo can contribute about 10 gp


----------



## EarlyBird

There you go. Have Rodrigo buy a tent for 2gp and we will have enough for the group.


----------



## gargoyleking

Athletics is STR


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah, it looks like Rodrigo's +4 is a Typo. He should (probably) be +1.



While I am here, I think I should mention that I will be in Japan for the next 16 days. I will probably have _more_ time to post, rather than less, but it depends on where I can find WiFi. So if I happen to disappear, don't fret! I will return.

If I don't return, then worry that I ate some radioactive Fukushima sushi and turned into a giant monster and had to be killed by six guys who formed up into one giant guy.


----------



## Fradak

The Sticks will take care of you if you turn into a monster.


----------



## EarlyBird

Safe trip!


----------



## gargoyleking

When your playing a PBP, but your DM might become the main villain monster.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I knew you guys would have my green, scaly back!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Safe travels.


----------



## Ancalagon

Have fun on the trip!  Good friends of mine just came back from Japan a few weeks ago and gave me a dozen of various flavoured kit kats.  Banana is better than you would expect...

Any particular location you are visiting?

I don't know if the athleticism value was a typo, a math error or a copy paste error (I suspect the latter), but yeah it's not +4 it's +1.  Sorry about that!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I am in northern Tokyo at the moment, but I will be heading down to Kyoto and Hiroshima next week.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm off to Hiroshima tomorrow. I found your multi-flavour kit-kats! Fun!

Are we waiting on someone, or is it just me?


----------



## Ancalagon

only [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION] I believe?


----------



## Fradak

Sorry, big mess @ work (Crypto Virus, backup restoration etc.). And as I play mainly from there...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just so there's no confusion or worry here's how the canoes work (including my personally feelings on the vague-rules parts):

The canoes require 2 people paddling to move effectively, but only one "skilled" pilot. Six people total fit, so we already left over-capacity (We have six, plus Weed, who is small - I decided that he fits, but still, it is a cramped boat).

As far as rolls go, unless something dangerous happens you wouldn't need to roll to move, it's just that during exploration scenes I like to gather some rolls from people to use for narration purposes. For example, I tend to use the rolls to come up with encounters, rather than the standard method of rolling on random-encounter charts. Or I just use the rolls to narrate difficulties. Sure, sometimes I might then "punish" bad rolls with potential outcomes like exhaustion, but I'd always give a save against that.

To make a long story short, Miss Imogen CAN paddle one of the canoes with Dellrak, even if she doesn't want to. It shouldn't be disastrous. (Though I agree with her being upset by by the condition of her hands at the end of the day). A second canoe will help if any more NPCs are encountered, too.

Any questions?


----------



## Kobold Stew

For the record -- I'm fine bringing the second canoe along, but I don't see the need to have paddlers in it when the (mostly empty canoe can be towed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh it absolutely can be towed if you like, but you're more versatile and manoeverable with two groups, and like I said, the first canoe is actually a little overloaded (7 passengers, gear).

Though you could put some non-essential gear in the 2nd canoe while towing it, and even put Weed in it without any trouble.

At any rate, this isn't something I think is particularly important either way. Now that the characters have had a solid day's canoe travel, I won't be much of a stickler for "rowing" checks.

Portaging two canoes up the next waterfall will be a bigger issue, I think.


----------



## Ancalagon

Hmmm... we could always cache the second canoe - in case something happens to the first one, we would have it for the return...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That might be a good idea. A good compromise, at any rate.


----------



## EarlyBird

When I DM I have trouble getting my players to tell me who is carrying the new items they have found. Would like to do that here (Saying we divided up whatever gear in the morning before setting out on day two.)

3 healing potions
from Undril given to Miss Imogen
MAybe give one to Chrysagon

Volo's Guide to Monsters

Hidden Stash
- serpents venom (Harb)
- antitoxins(3) (Miss Imogen, Harb, Dellrak)
- potion of healing (Rodrigo)

[sblock=Venom and toxin]
Serpent Venom (Injury): A creature subjected to this poison must succeed on a DC 11 Constitution saving throw, taking 10 (3d6) poison damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one. Injury poison can be applied to weapons, ammunition, trap components, and other objects that deal piercing or slashing damage and remains potent until delivered through a wound or washed off. A creature that takes piercing or slashing damage from an object coated with the poison is exposed to its effects.

Antitoxin: A creature that drinks this vial of liquid gains advantage on saving throws against poison for 1 hour. It confers no benefit to undead or constructs.[/sblock]

Found Gear and canoe
- canoe with one paddle (Order of the Guantlet)
- *healing potion* ??? Would say Harb 
- mess kit
- crossbow, 12 quarrels
- hammer
- hatchet
- large waterskin

All other extra gear going into the bundle with the rest of the camping supplies.


----------



## Kobold Stew

This all sounds great. I appreciate the thoroughness.


----------



## EarlyBird

Thanks - taking my quartermaster job very seriously lol


----------



## Kobold Stew

You're a buck-and-a-quartermaster in my books.


----------



## Ancalagon

I'll take the quarrels and the hatchet - rapier and main-gauche aren't good tools for cutting stuff!  And thanks for looking


----------



## EarlyBird

Got you on the 12 quarrels and a hatchet for hacking. 

And you are welcome.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Ancalagon

Rodrigo owes Delrack an apology. The idea was to stop in front to screen him while he has his bow out, not behind him! But I screwed up the numbers. 

In this case it doesn't matter because the monster went another way, but still...


----------



## EarlyBird

It is alright Dellrak isn't a tactician he is a beat them hard and fast, kind of warrior. Perhaps after a few more fights with the gang here he will wise up.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'll wait until the zomie goes, so as not to waste my dodge action.


----------



## Ancalagon

I will post this evening! Finally get to do battlemaster stuff!


----------



## EarlyBird

Need to know how much "table talk" you wish to allow DM?

Since Fradak's character can smite, thus doing radiant damage he needs to be in melee. I can have Dellrak cast pro-evil on him, to save him up a turn doing it himself, plus he need not be the one concentrating on the spell. 

Asking because his turn is up, and didn't wish for him to waste a spell slot he can use to smite with. 

Let me know how much tactics talk we are allowed while in the middle of melee. And thanks.


----------



## Fradak

Chrysagon already cast prot-evil last turn, but I like the idea


----------



## Fradak

By the way, I think the Dino should have attacked at disadvantage. (post #781)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah I forgot Protection From Evil when I posted. I'll see what I can do to fix it.

I absolutely don't mind table-talk. (Do it here, though). I assume that the characters would discuss tactics and ways to combine their efforts while resting. "Hey, if this happens to us, you go there and do that thing-you-do, while I..."

Then in combat they can just glance at each other and nod and do it, or shout "now!" or whatever. Table talk just reflects that stuff on-the-fly so WE don't have to anticipate and discuss everything that might happen to them ahead of time.

They spend a lot more time together than we do!


----------



## EarlyBird

FitzTheRuke said:


> They spend a lot more time together than we do!




And that is what makes me so sad. LOL

I didn't see a disadvantage attack so I didn't know he had pro-evil. Just means their will be more goodberries in our future.


----------



## Ancalagon

Oh, warriors who spend time together can gell and coordinate almost uncannily... and we are all warriors 

Speaking of doing fights, I have both riposte and parry, so if Rodrigo is attacked he can react wether the attack misses or hits... I'm not sure how's the best way to run this in a pbp game.


----------



## Fradak

Maybe you should roll it so Fitz can use it if necessary.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You can do it one of two ways: You can constantly post "if this happens then I..." type things, or you can just throw in a post whenever it comes up. If you "undo" damage that's I've considered dealt, just point out how much you've cancelled. It might wind up a little less perfectly on-turn than it should be, but I'll try to put it in in as close to order as I can. As long as you take the right amount of actions in a round (including granted ones), it should work out in the end.


----------



## Ancalagon

It's a good thing Master Dellrak is there because the rest of us are kinda wiffing a lot :/


----------



## Fradak

So much flies in this jungle... can't get rid of them all but I have good results with my flail. Your sword seems pretty handy too. 

I'm thinking to dip 3 levels in Ranger. Or maybe we should find some fancy blue force weapons. Apparently it helps.


----------



## Ancalagon

I'm now regretting not taking precision as one of my maneuvers, although I did get some decent bang for my buck out of that parry maneuver....

Maybe Miss Imogen will wow us with her samurai powers?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> I'm now regretting not taking precision as one of my maneuvers, although I did get some decent bang for my buck out of that parry maneuver....
> 
> Maybe Miss Imogen will wow us with her samurai powers?




I'm an idiot who still thinks like a  second-level fighter. 

Yes, that's a good idea.  :-/


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> I'm an idiot who still thinks like a  second-level fighter.
> 
> Yes, that's a good idea.  :-/



You could turn that into a neat post - the awakening of a new focus...


----------



## EarlyBird

I don't see Miss Imogen as "missing" but more her regular arrows can't get through that thick shell. I'm glad we are all warriors, and have some health to take on 4d6+4 dmg *yikes*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes, that tail is very dangerous. Mostly you've been good at avoiding it, though. 

I think Miss Imogen has only "missed" once - the most recent one - and that's mostly because she's getting frustrated. Arrows hitting the back of an Undead Ankylosaurus probably wouldn't bother it much.


----------



## Kobold Stew

next round...


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb had some trouble at first, but he seems to be doing well for the moment.


----------



## Ancalagon

gargoyleking said:


> Harb had some trouble at first, but he seems to be doing well for the moment.



A can of whoop-butt that was!


----------



## EarlyBird

What-??? Let me go see....


----------



## Ancalagon

I should note:  I will be on the road Thursday-Tuesday.  I will have access to a computer, but not always, and may not always have the time to post, and I won't have my books.


----------



## EarlyBird

Who is the face of this group?? Ain't Dellrak CHA 8

 And would Harb know who should be the one to initiate first contact.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss Imogen (Cha 14, persuasion prof) is happy to go do it.


----------



## Ancalagon

Rodrigo has Cha 10 so... 

Btw, is the human blueish?


----------



## EarlyBird

I didn't want to dump stat in CHA, because I like being the "fun guy" at the (of the) party. But I needed STR, DEX, CON, and WIS to all be above the norm. 

Dellrak is gruff and uncouth. His abilities make up for his manners a bit.


----------



## Ancalagon

Oh I hope I didn't imply criticising having an 8 charisma!  There is no virtue on me having kept a 10, I just used Redrick roller. It can result in slightly less optimized characters but I find it freeing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Btw, is the human blueish?




I guess so? Nothing I've read says so, but the picture looks like. It makes sense, sure.


----------



## EarlyBird

Ancalagon said:


> Oh I hope I didn't imply criticising having an 8 charisma!  There is no virtue on me having kept a 10, I just used Redrick roller. It can result in slightly less optimized characters but I find it freeing.




Nope you are good. I was just saying out loud (for myself) as to why Dellrak is the way he is. haha


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> I guess so? Nothing I've read says so, but the picture looks like. It makes sense, sure.




Rodrigo has made an assumption based on that color.  Mind you, it probably is completely wrong, but he's made it


----------



## Ancalagon

Ancalagon said:


> Rodrigo has made an assumption based on that color.  Mind you, it probably is completely wrong, but he's made it




So the color DID mean something!


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb is actually pretty charismatic, but he uses it to blend in rather than stand out most of the time.  He's always happy to let somebody else do the talking.


----------



## Ancalagon

Post #528 is where all the juicy plot stuff has been put together for those needing a refresher (I did)


----------



## Ancalagon

... are we waiting for someone?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Apparently we were waiting for me. Strange. I was sure I had written a response to Harb. I wonder where it went.

Shall I move on to morning, or does anyone want to speak to/antagonise Artus Cimber further?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Nothing more from Miss Imogen. She'll take a shift with Dragonbait.


----------



## EarlyBird

Good to go.


----------



## EarlyBird

How about we put the guide in the boat (all the NPCs in one place?), and have them go ahead of us to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss Imogen has volunteered. She wants to spy whatever Cimber is carrying.


----------



## EarlyBird

Still here, just waiting on the zoomed in map. Don't think it will change my round 1, but you never now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'll get on that. I've been travelling, and my internet is spotty at best.


----------



## EarlyBird

NP just didn't want you to think you lost me at zombies! LOL


----------



## gargoyleking

Same here.


----------



## Ancalagon

I hope that it's a good trip and not in a zombie infested jungle...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I am in Norway (Oslo) now and heading for Sweden tomorrow. Going where there will be no night. Should be fun. I will probably find time for an update then. Have we been missing anyone?


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> I am in Norway (Oslo) now and heading for Sweden tomorrow. Going where there will be no night. Should be fun. I will probably find time for an update then. Have we been missing anyone?



Nice! So no jungle, but maybe the lack of sleep will create zombies


----------



## gargoyleking

I see you seem to have missed my post.  Harb will use the bonus attack this turn.  He'll probably be needing his ki points for defense soon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I see you seem to have missed my post.  Harb will use the bonus attack this turn.  He'll probably be needing his ki points for defense soon.




No, I haven't missed it. I still have you, Chrysagon, and all FOUR NPCs to do before the round rolls over, I've just been busy this weekend. I had lofty goals, but I didn't get it done. I will try to finish the round soon, promise.


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay, nevermind then.


----------



## Ancalagon

Are you back on terra canuckica?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yup. Just taking longer to get over jet lag than I thought. Last night I was working on catching up here and I fell asleep on my keyboard and lost what I had done!


----------



## EarlyBird

Ouch, get some rest, we'll be about when your ready to TPK us.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] Miss Imogen shouldn't have gone for the next round yet. (It's my fault for being so far behind) I like to resolve a few people at a time, and I owe you all a few more posts before the round rolls over. I'll get to it soonish, I promise.

There are a lot of ghouls on the way, but then, Dragonbait is a ghoul-killing machine (I hadn't looked him up before now... wow.)


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sorry... my bad

(I clearly was excited I got to use my boon!).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'll just keep the post and use it next round... so don't post another turn when I roll the round over! I've just got four NPCs and a bunch of Ghouls to resolve. I've been having trouble finding a good time to do it. I'm still catching up at work and at home (and on sleep) from travel.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just in case anyone is concerned about it, Chrysagon's Turn will work out as intended - Artus and Dragonbait are more than 30 feet away, fighting another group of ghouls from the ones that will be turned (assuming they fail the save).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I finally got the round done. Sorry for the long delay. I think this will be a fun fight, but it also intimidated me a bit, and took me awhile to get my head around all the moving parts. I hope everyone is satisfied with how their turns went. Should get interesting from here. Dragonbait is gonna be an undead slaying machine. I hope you don't feel overshadowed by the NPC and I hope I don't feel like I'm playing both sides of the fight too much. Let me know what you think - I always welcome feedback!


----------



## Ancalagon

well there are a *lot* of ghouls (grey?) so help is nice!

Rule questions - if we attack a turned ghoul, that breaks the turn right?

We are kind of spread out, we may want to fall back in a bit of a defensive line...


----------



## Fradak

Sorry about that. I thought the crunching sound was coming from the tents but only one Ghoul was in it... Now the turning (and the sanctuary) is a bit failed .
Yes let the turned ghoul alone for 1 minute.


----------



## Ancalagon

Hey 2 ghouls less is not a bad thing!

You should let Rodrigo and Dellrack know though, I'm not sure how obvious it is that the ghoul is turned, or if our characters know not to attack it...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The crunching _was_ coming from the tents. There are a lot of tents and a lot of ghouls. You targeted four of thirteen and turned two of them. The other two are coming at you so Sanctuary will still work. I think your power combo did fine. We wouldn't really want it to make it so no one else gets to do anything, would we?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

In case anyone is curious, I call them "grey ghouls" because they have a modification that I made... I have long hated creatures that stun. It's like "have fun watching the rest of us play!" It would be even worse here. So I came up with a ghoul mechanic that everyone enjoyed more. It's terrifying, but it's a lot more fun than being stunned.


----------



## EarlyBird

13?? That is unlucky and bodes ill... I like "re-skinning" monsters myself. Although I don't try my hand at playing with the mechanics, can;t wait to see what is more frightening than being paralyzed and gnawed on by ghouls.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

What, are you all punishing me for taking so long? Go ahead and take your turns! (Other than Imogen. She's gone already, unless Kobold wants to change it.)


----------



## Kobold Stew

(yes, -let Imogen stand. Or rather let her run and leap and collapse a tent on a pile of ghouls.)


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> What, are you all punishing me for taking so long? Go ahead and take your turns! (Other than Imogen. She's gone already, unless Kobold wants to change it.)




I'm... kinda hesitating as to where Rodrigo should go!  Our left flank seems taken care of, the right is ... sort of iffy, and the north it entirely depends what happens with sanctuary.

So my gut is to go north and shout to Dellrack to go east (right) to bolster that flank but that might not work at all...

So, erm, [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION], what is your plan?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, I'll take a few Ghoul turns to see how the Sanctuary does then... oh, and resolve Imogen while I'm at it.


----------



## Fradak

FitzTheRuke said:


> The crunching _was_ coming from the tents. There are a lot of tents and a lot of ghouls. You targeted four of thirteen and turned two of them. The other two are coming at you so Sanctuary will still work. I think your power combo did fine. We wouldn't really want it to make it so no one else gets to do anything, would we?




No battle plan survives first contact with the enemy, isn't it? 
I count 12 Ghouls on the map. I think GreyGhoul9 (Y26) is missing.



Ancalagon said:


> I'm... kinda hesitating as to where Rodrigo should go!  Our left flank seems taken care of, the right is ... sort of iffy, and the north it entirely depends what happens with sanctuary.
> 
> So my gut is to go north and shout to Dellrack to go east (right) to bolster that flank but that might not work at all...
> 
> So, erm, @_*Fradak*_, what is your plan?




The plan was to drop Sanctuary after the first impact. So, Chrysagon will fall back to Rod. They are very tough so let's focus on the same target. I don't know how to help with the tents plan. Maybe if we line them up, Miss Imogen coul make it fall without hitting us in the process.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Chrysagon could disengage before Imogen knocks the tent down. With the way I do Init, I don't mind turns overlapping a bit.

Edit: (Read your post) Or you can walk away... I haven't double-checked, but I think you will provoke an opportunity attack. It'll have to make the sanctuary save, of course. But then Imogen can knock the tent on it.

Looking at the map... Where did ghoul9 go? Hmmm....


----------



## Fradak

He hopes sanctuary will do the job.


----------



## gargoyleking

Btw, Chrysagon probably doesn't want to attack if he's trying to keep sanctuary up.  It fails the moment the target makes an attack or targets an enemy with a spell.


----------



## Fradak

You're right. But he won't keep it up doing nothing while you takes all the credits.

Joke aside, losing his action for a full pack trying to hit him is one thing but it doesn't worth it for one ghoul.


----------



## Ancalagon

Posted - I shouted Rodrigo's best idea for the fight, but feel free to disregard - I'm not the boss of you 

It's looking iffy, but at least I rolled well this round...


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol!  I find it rather Ironic that Rodrigo is using their own strategy against them.  Well played sir.  Hope it works.


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol!  Appreciate the buff.  Harb is just trying to let the Entangle do its job.  No need to sit there and let them gang up on him.


----------



## EarlyBird

Your Welcome, might be good for the melee warrior of the group. 

Dellrak isn't high on the INT scale, which is why he usually jumps right in. We may need to RP Harb try tactics over brute force, would love to see him try to explain it to the dwarf, haha


----------



## gargoyleking

Haha!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Well, I got that round done. Lots of moving parts!


----------



## EarlyBird

I have gotten ahead in my reading of a few games (while I was sick in bed), and one has 5+ NPCs to join in the groups "big" fight. And in OotA the group will be leading a small army. That may take some planning, for sure.

So I will feel your pain. Now I'm glad I have time to watch the master. haha


----------



## Ancalagon

Dellrack has benefited immensely from that third level!


----------



## EarlyBird

Thanks, I am thinking of going to 5th as a ranger (and then 5 as a cleric) just to get the extra attack. But Planar Warrior is like the Hunter ability you only get the extra damage on your first hit. 

Still would like the two attacks per round with my crazy dwarf warrior, even though he will be more into spell casting when he gets into higher levels.


----------



## gargoyleking

Did Harb kill the one he was attacking?


----------



## Kobold Stew

I think my last post may not have been included in the action summary? I understand if it wasn't -- just let me know either way. 

Cheers!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It was right at the beginning. You missed the dc, but only by a little. She rode the tent down, but didn't manage to get any ghouls.


----------



## gargoyleking

[MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] I only ask because Harb gets temp HP when he drops an opponent to 0 HP with the Order of the Long Death.  Total = Wis + Monk Level, I believe.  (5 in this case.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah, he gets 5 THP!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ok. I misunderstood.


----------



## Ancalagon

Nice shot!


----------



## Ancalagon

This round went by fast, we're just missing [MENTION=6805410]Fradak[/MENTION] and it's complete


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> Thanks, I am thinking of going to 5th as a ranger (and then 5 as a cleric) just to get the extra attack. But Planar Warrior is like the Hunter ability you only get the extra damage on your first hit.
> 
> Still would like the two attacks per round with my crazy dwarf warrior, even though he will be more into spell casting when he gets into higher levels.




That's an intriguing build - it may not be the "best" build but it's going to be bloody useful.

And you'll be a terror at level 10.  Cast Spiritual Guardians, maybe spiritual weapon, so you're now looking at 3 attacks + 3d8 dmg area of effect....


----------



## EarlyBird

That is the what I was thinking. A useful character as we have everyone else as potential powerhouses. I'm really hoping to use healing and then some small buffs, saving what you suggested above for big bosses and the like.

Along the way I hope to RP his connection to nature and his horizon walker abilities.


----------



## Ancalagon

You'll get a decent amounts of slots too since your ranger levels counts as a half caster...


----------



## gargoyleking

Funny, I don't really see Harb as a powerhouse so much as a punchy skill monkey.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have been waiting to tell you... When we are done this fight it is time to level up. Then we have to decide where to go next (though there will be a couple of obvious candidates, so I guess where to go after that).


----------



## EarlyBird

Yeah I won't be but around 1 level behind at the higher levels, and even at the lower ends. Cleric lvls 1-3

Harb has some descent damage output potential - I have noticed that about monks in a lot of different games. I'm thinking powerhouses at around 5-6 lvl which he will defiantly be.

Do you mean where to go locally? - into the weird croc-temple I would say.

Or where to go on the island specifically?

Lvl 4?? oh yeah here is another of my crazy abilities - Dwarven Fortitude can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Ancalagon

It's a hard choice for me.  Do I take dex ASI - it helps *a lot of things* - or do I take the healer feat?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> I think my last post may not have been included in the action summary? I understand if it wasn't -- just let me know either way.
> 
> Cheers!




I am SOOO sorry. I just noticed the last post you meant. I had thought you were talking about the one where you rolled a 9 on the check, not your Action Surge post, which I admit, I totally missed. So... you still have your Action Surge. Sorry that you didn't get your cool cinematic moment, which I totally would have gone for. Unfortunately, I hate back-tracking, so its too late now. I'll try to make it up for you in the future.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Hey, no worries. It's an honest mistake in an imperfect medium. I'll use it in round 4!


----------



## Ancalagon

Well, depending on the AC of the ghouls, Rodrigo just had a decent round or a terrible one...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hate to be the bearer of bad news... AC 14.


----------



## gargoyleking

Good thing Miss Imogen is stepping in to help.  Harb hit a 9 on both of his attacks.


----------



## Ancalagon

It was an excellent time to use that power to get advantage!  (and I'm glad to see Dellrack's very solid and consistent performance). We need to take these things down fast and well, Rodrigo isn't rolling so well right about now :/   Maybe if we focus-fired a bit more?


----------



## EarlyBird

Soon as Dellrak can pull away from his current spot he'll come up to help the others.


----------



## Fradak

Ouch. So much for saving resources 
I should stop trying to save some spell slots for later...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Ouch. So much for saving resources
> I should stop trying to save some spell slots for later...




This fight is going strange. I keep hitting the same people over and over and missing the others. Heck, I haven't even had a chance to attack Dellrak (who has Protection from Evil) or Dragonbait (who has almost as many HP as everyone else put together)... and yet I've beat on Artus Cimber, Qawasha, and now Chrysagon.


----------



## Fradak

Yup, Protection vs Evil helped Chrysagon many times since the zigurat. I try to stick to 1 spell slot per fight and with Sanctuary gone, he feels naked.
At least he's still on his feets (Str Save: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22).  So he got that going for him, which is nice.

I'll wait to see how the fight is going before choosing between defensive or offensive stance.


----------



## EarlyBird

Harb has the pro evil, I was not sure if Dellrak was going to draw his bow or not.


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> Soon as Dellrak can pull away from his current spot he'll come up to help the others.



Oh it's normal that we are split in sub groups to hold the flanks, but we've been doing a poor job within those subgroups at hitting the same foe to reduce their numbers quicker.

... that and Rodrigo has been rolling terribly the last round. Riposte failed, action surge did nothing, saving throw failed...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh the ProEvil is cast by Dellrak but on Harb? Oops. I missed Harb anyway, right? Okay.


----------



## EarlyBird

Ancalagon said:


> ... that and Rodrigo has been rolling terribly the last round. Riposte failed, action surge did nothing, saving throw failed...




Fear not. All we need do is survive and then we can level up. I'm sure that will give Rodrigo a bit more skill/abilities to play with.


----------



## Ancalagon

EarlyBird said:


> Fear not. All we need do is survive and then we can level up. I'm sure that will give Rodrigo a bit more skill/abilities to play with.




I was thinking about either the healer feat or +2 dex... and right now that +2 dex looks reaaaly good (+1 to hit, +1 damage, +1 to ac, skills...).  Dex is such a good stat (even with initiative removed in this game) and with Rodrigo being a melee dex-build... Thankfully as a fighter I get a bonus feat at level 6, so if it turns out we really need the healing I could take it then...

It's a bit frustrating because Rodrigo isn't doing his job essentially.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

From my end, Rodrigo's doing fine. He just had a bad round. 


...We can't ALL be miss Imogen! (Snort).


----------



## gargoyleking

I need to think about Harb's lv 4.  Fortunately, he had a good turn.  Hopefully this ghoul is down, if not another being bashed on.


----------



## EarlyBird

FitzTheRuke said:


> ...We can't ALL be miss Imogen! (Snort).




Just don't give her access to the Swift Quiver spell, and the monsters will be a lot safer. LOL


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> From my end, Rodrigo's doing fine. He just had a bad round.
> 
> 
> ...We can't ALL be miss Imogen! (Snort).




it's 2 bad rounds now ha!  But he's being carried so it's good.  Artus Cimber had a terrible fight, at least I landed a few hits first.

(edit:  I got curious.  Rodrigo hasn't rolled above 8 in 6 rolls.  The chance of that happening are 0.4%....)


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay, so I'm an arse!  Harb has been using a quarter staff this whole time and it isn't a finesse weapon.  Technically he should only have a +2 to hit and have no bonus to damage with one...  oye...


----------



## Ancalagon

gargoyleking said:


> Okay, so I'm an arse!  Harb has been using a quarter staff this whole time and it isn't a finesse weapon.  Technically he should only have a +2 to hit and have no bonus to attack with one...  oye...




But isn't it also a monk weapon?  Although that may modify the damage...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Yes - qstaff is a monk weapon, and so monk with martial arts can use it with Dex for attack and damage. (damage stays the same until the Martial Arts die moves beyond what the qstaff would already do.).


----------



## gargoyleking

Ahh, okay.  Must find my PHB...


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> Yes - qstaff is a monk weapon, and so monk with martial arts can use it with Dex for attack and damage. (damage stays the same until the Martial Arts die moves beyond what the qstaff would already do.).



See I thought that it did the same damage dice as your unarmed attacks. What about versatile weapons ( like a spear or quarterstaff?)


----------



## Kobold Stew

It's the same. 

The first point in the martial arts says you can use STR or DEX for attack and damage.
The second point lets you substitute the unarmed attack die if it helps you (I don't think this is controversial, doing versatile damage until level 11, at which point unarmed does the same -- you can have a stick or not; the stick only does d10 at level 17). 
The third lets you make an unarmed strike as a a bonus action.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ancalagon said:


> See I thought that it did the same damage dice as your unarmed attacks. What about versatile weapons ( like a spear or quarterstaff?)



I've been using the quarter staff 2-handed.  D8 dmg die is nice.  I just forgot the part about monks getting to use their monk weapons as finesse.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(Technically -- and this is the sort of minutiae that I find interesting -- it doesn't make them finesse weapons, but only reproduces the effect; so a Monk/Thief can't use Martial Arts with Sneak Attack and no sneak attacking with clubs or fists, more's the pity.)


----------



## Kobold Stew

[MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] - again I may have posted too close to you -- My (troublesome) post 988 is not addressed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] - again I may have posted too close to you -- My (troublesome) post 988 is not addressed.




Oops. Yes, you must have been typing while I was. I actually had planned to wait for you, but I had a moment to post. I've updated my post to reflect yours.

(It won't take long for Artus Cimber to notice the missing ring. He's worn it a LONG time, so I'm going to rule that its imprint is still on him enough for him to not quite feel it... yet. He's got a lot of tingling in his legs and sore feet to think about, after all. I wouldn't give you more than five or ten minutes though. Certainly not much longer than it takes anyone to search any single location.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm going to say that Harb is too busy to notice Miss Imogen's shenanigans, but as he's tending to the wounded would he notice the lack of ring himself?  Would it need a perception roll?


----------



## Ancalagon

Rodrigo wouldn't notice - he's too busy surveying the battlefield and getting his legs to work again.  This doesn't mean he approves mind  you, just that the character, at this moment, is distracted.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I believe Miss Imogen's check was something like a dc of 22. Good luck noticing that. (Could happen).


----------



## gargoyleking

[roll0]


----------



## gargoyleking

Of course, that is assuming that the roll would be to spot the act of palming the ring rather than what Is was suggesting which is simply noticing that it is now missing.

Harb should be able to do that much in the process of seeing to Artus's wounds and paralysis.


----------



## gargoyleking

Not that Harb would intentionally mention the happening.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Of course, that is assuming that the roll would be to spot the act of palming the ring rather than what Is was suggesting which is simply noticing that it is now missing.
> 
> Harb should be able to do that much in the process of seeing to Artus's wounds and paralysis.




Oh yes, that's true. I was thinking more along the lines of if you notice right away. With time factored in, everyone will notice. If we want to see who notices FIRST, it'll be a roll-off. Your 14 will stand.

Let's see if you notice before Artus Cimber does:

[roll0] (I'd give him advantage due to it being HIS finger, but I'm gonna balance it out with disadvantage for being busy worrying about his legs. I think the ring itself is happy to go, so it's not gonna warn him - yes, it understands what is happening.)

Edit: There you go. Go ahead and post helping him out a bit and noticing.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ohhh, you've done it now!


----------



## Ancalagon

well this could get real interesting real fast :O


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes. You should have seen me choke and go wide-eyed at the screen when she put it on. It's actually kind of interesting, now that I look at it a little closer, because while it's got the potential to derail the whole game, it's not an automatic Game Over. Theoretically she could wrest the ring under control like Artus himself did. Frankly, I'm more worried about the party getting into a fight with Dragonbait over it. I think he could easily mop the floor with the whole party. He's not exactly the easiest to have a conversation with, either.


----------



## Kobold Stew

My Presciousss.


----------



## Ancalagon

Ooof, those rolls...


On the 999th post too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh boy. Here we go:

[sblock=Ring of Winter]
Sentience. The Ring of Winter is a sentient chaotic evil item. The ring communicates by transmitting emotion to the creature carrying or wielding it, and it has hearing and normal vision out to a range of 60 feet. The ring craves destruction, and it likes inflicting indiscriminate harm on others. It now has control of Miss Imogen. Step One is to rid itself of its former master, Artus Cimber - the only mortal who has managed to keep it in check.

Nondetection. The Ring of Winter defies attempts to magically locate it. Neither the ring nor its wearer can be targeted by any divination magic or perceived through magical scrying sensors.

Frozen Time. As long as you wear the ring, you don’t age naturally. This effect is similar to suspended animation, in that your age doesn’t catch up to you once the ring is removed. The ring doesn’t protect its wearer from magical or supernatural aging effects, such as the Horrifying Visage of a ghost. Artus Cimber had it for around a hundred years.

Cold Immunity. While attuned to and wearing the ring, you have immunity to cold damage and don’t suffer any ill effects from extreme cold. Miss Imogen is wearing it, but not yet attuned to it, exactly. Not that it matters, she's in Chult!

Magic. The Ring of Winter has 12 charges and regains all its expended charges daily at dawn. While wearing the ring, you can expend the necessary number of charges to activate one of the following properties: Artus Cimber has not used it today, because he's been avoiding letting the Sticks know too much about it.

You can expend 1 charge as an action and use the ring to lower the temperature in a 120-foot-radius sphere centered on a point you can see within 300 feet of you. The temperature in that area drops 20 degrees per minute, to a minimum of –30 degrees Fahrenheit. Frost and ice begin to form on surfaces once the temperature drops below 32 degrees. This effect is permanent unless you use the ring to end it as an action, at which point the temperature in the area returns to normal at a rate of 10 degrees per minute.

You can cast one of the following spells from the ring (spell save DC 17) by expending the necessary number of charges: Bigby’s hand (2 charges; the hand is made of ice, is immune to cold damage, and deals bludgeoning damage instead of force damage as a clenched fist), cone of cold (2 charges), flesh to ice (3 charges; as flesh to stone except that the target turns to solid ice with the density and durability of stone), ice storm (2 charges), Otiluke’s freezing sphere (3 charges), sleet storm (1 charge), spike growth (1 charge; the spikes are made of ice), or wall of ice (2 charges).

You can expend the necessary number of charges as an action and use the ring to create either an inanimate ice object (2 charges) or an animated ice creature (4 charges). The ice object can’t have any moving parts, must be able to fit inside a 10-foot cube, and has the density and durability of metal or stone (your choice). The ice creature must be modeled after a beast with a challenge rating of 2 or less. The ice creature has the same statistics as the beast it models, with the following changes: the creature is a construct with vulnerability to fire damage, immunity to cold and poison damage, and immunity to the following conditions: charmed, exhaustion, frightened, paralyzed, petrified, and poisoned. The ice creature obeys only its creator’s commands. The ice object or creature appears in an unoccupied space within 60 feet of you. It melts into a pool of normal water after 24 hours or when it drops to 0 hit points. In extreme heat, it loses 5 (1d10) hit points per minute as it melts. Use the guidelines in chapter 8 of the Dungeon Master’s Guide to determine the hit points of an inanimate object if they become necessary.

Other Properties. The Ring of Winter is rumored to possess other properties that can be activated only by an evil being whose will the ring can’t break. Frost giants have long believed that the ring can be used to freeze entire worlds, while a djinni in the service of a Calishite pasha once claimed that the ring could be used to summon and control white dragons, as well as a mighty ice primordial named Cryonax.[/sblock]

... have fun with that. Let me know if you need any advice.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay. Here's a fight I didn't expect to have to run. Good luck with that guys, I have no idea what you should do about it. 

Poor Artus Cimber. He was so beat up from the Ghouls he got knocked out right away by his own ring!


----------



## Ancalagon

Hello 

My gf is doing an iron man today so I don't know when I will have time for a proper post. Which is good because I haven't figured out what rodrigo would do.  Have we had the short rest yet?


----------



## gargoyleking

Yay!  I got first turn!  Makes sense that Harb would have first shot at it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

No short rest. Short rest takes an hour. It has been 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Ancalagon

It may make a difference - Rodrigo is at full HP, he spent his second wind (so he wouldn't have to spend hit dice to heal), but completely depleted of "resources" - just a plain fighter at this moment.

Will probably post tomorrow, today is hectic.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Gonna answer some of this here. Everyone feel free to chime in if you're unsure what to do, or how we can resolve this without it just being a big party in-fight.



Kobold Stew said:


> Fitz: I don’t know if it makes sense for everyone to roll initiative or not, I also don’t know If any other characters will know what the ring is - Imogen had tried to be cagey and made her observations when she was alone with cimber and Dragonbait in the canoe. Also, standing up costs half your movement, so maybe Harb is too far away to attack?




I think we'll stick with my "Cinematic Initiative". Essentially, you're posting your intent, things are somewhat simultaneous, anything you read from posters above you you can see happening at the time you act, and nothing resolves until I sort it out. I'll always try to accommodate everyone's wishes combined with the general rules of the game, but timing is a little different. 

Anyway, you're right that I don't think everyone even knows that the ring exists. Obviously Harb, maybe Rodrigo. I don't know about the others. It's up to you guys, really. Do you think your character has noticed.

As far as Harb getting up goes, I think getting to his feet was fluff. There's nothing really to sit on where he is, and I doubt he really counted as "prone". He was probably crouched, and he's a martial artist. I think I'm going to allow him to catch her. She's pretty spry, but he's even moreso. 



Kobold Stew said:


> In any case, I presume everyone has now read the sblocked stuff.




Me too. Go ahead if you haven't, unless you like to roleplay with no out-of-character-knowledge. 



Kobold Stew said:


> If the ring is after Cimber, then I think the right thing is for it to summon an Ice polar bear, which has multiple attacks and is thematically on point. 6 charges left. That will take some of his death saves, I presume. Then she will continue to move away, leaping up on top of the statue base to get away from Harb. If you want me to roll for the bear, I will, but you can go ahead.




I'll roll for the bear. You're gonna provoke from Harb, unless you've got a way to disengage.



Kobold Stew said:


> Also, temp has last until depleted or you finish a long rest.




Right. Some THP are more temporary than that, though. I guess both of these last.



Kobold Stew said:


> Also, am I right that it is Harb’s faction that wanted Cimber? That is my memory, but I won’t check it right now.




That's correct, but I suspect that might make Harb *more* sympathetic to Cimber, rather than less. Cimber was ALSO a Harper, and fell out with them. I'm not sure if Harb thinks that Cimber betrayed the Harpers, or that the Harpers betrayed Cimber. I *know* that Harb does not fully trust the Harpers, even if he's a member. I suspect that he has been biding his time, trying to get to know Cimber to decide for himself. That about right, 'Goyle?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks for all this. All good.

Two things: a case could be made RAW. That the tho for samurai only last as long as the advantage does.  I don’t think that is the intention, but I see that reading. I can find a thread that discussed it if you are interested.

Also, I don’t know if Miss Imogen gets any more opportunities to save against the ring. 

Feel free to deprotagonize me, if that makes the fight go smoother. Otherwise I will keep going. No way to avoid the opp attack, but additional distance might avoid other attacks from the party (unless they run to Miss Imogen’s Defense, naturally).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Thanks for all this. All good.




No problem. It's interesting, all right.



Kobold Stew said:


> Two things: a case could be made RAW. That the tho for samurai only last as long as the advantage does.  I don’t think that is the intention, but I see that reading. I can find a thread that discussed it if you are interested.




I'll go read it. I see what you mean, but I think it's a stretch. You gain Temp HP when you use your focus. You lose 'em through battle, or after a long rest like the usual rules.



Kobold Stew said:


> Also, I don’t know if Miss Imogen gets any more opportunities to save against the ring.




Right! Let me check. Yup. She does! After [roll0] HOURS.



Kobold Stew said:


> Feel free to deprotagonize me, if that makes the fight go smoother. Otherwise I will keep going. No way to avoid the opp attack, but additional distance might avoid other attacks from the party (unless they run to Miss Imogen’s Defense, naturally).




Good thing my map keeps going! She can go into the statue, but she might get caught in there, so she'd probably avoid it. 

 [MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION], Harb can make an Opportunity Attack against her, unless you already rolled one too many. I don't know if you used that Ki point or not.


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> Good thing my map keeps going! She can go into the statue, but she might get caught in there, so she'd probably avoid it.




I had meant onto the base, not in. Or possibly behind it or and into the trees. Using her super jumping for cool cinematic effects.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> I had meant onto the base, not in. Or possibly behind it or and into the trees. Using her super jumping for cool cinematic effects.




Oh, I got that. I was just suggesting she could go in, and then realising that she probably wouldn't want to.


----------



## gargoyleking

He did use his last Ki point in the last round.  That is, unless the quarter staff was enough to end the fight with.


http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=7478015


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb isn't really sympathetic to Cimber as trying to figure things out.  Though, this incident will probably make him want to defy the Harpers in this instance.


----------



## Ancalagon

I think Rodrigo will put 2 and 2 together.  I don't have time to post, (still in ironman whirlwind) but he will yell that miss imogen is possessed by the ring and will go stand on top of Arthur and go defensive to ward off the ice bear, to buy time.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION] Yeah I'm okay with you changing your turn in this case - you'd rushed it before and I hadn't resolved it yet anyway. So no problem, your second post will stand. How'd the wife do at her event?

 [MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION] What's Dellrak up to?


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> [MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION] Yeah I'm okay with you changing your turn in this case - you'd rushed it before and I hadn't resolved it yet anyway. So no problem, your second post will stand. How'd the wife do at her event?




I wasn't sure how quickly the round would move so I just wanted a "do something" post.  Timing (and the dice!) worked out well in this case.

She did pretty well, she improved her time by 20 minutes


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> I wasn't sure how quickly the round would move so I just wanted a "do something" post.  Timing (and the dice!) worked out well in this case.
> 
> She did pretty well, she improved her time by 20 minutes




That sounds good!


----------



## Ancalagon

So I'm going to be on the road again, although hopefully it will be a bit less hectic.  Will be able to post in the late evenings, hopefully, but I won't have my books.

I'm looking forward to seeing how this ring situation unfolds!


----------



## Ancalagon

[MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION] I think we're waiting for you?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> [MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION] I think we're waiting for you?




I haven't 'seen' EB in a bit. Starting to wonder.


----------



## gargoyleking

Too shocked to respond?


----------



## Ancalagon

He hasn't posted anything in a week, I hope he's ok!


----------



## gargoyleking

Me too.  But I was referring to moving on without him.  I'd expect to be skipped after a week.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Me too.  But I was referring to moving on without him.  I'd expect to be skipped after a week.




Oh I getchya. Yeah, I've been waiting, but the next time I get the chance to move forward, I will. I hope he comes back before then, though.


----------



## Ancalagon

So...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh! Hey, sorry guys. I've been busy with Rise of the Dracolich and home stuff. I keep hoping EB will show up, too. I *will* roll the round over soon, though. Just haven't had the time yet. Bear with me.


----------



## Fradak

Did Artus say something? It could be decisive for Chrysagon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Did Artus say something? It could be decisive for Chrysagon.




He will, he was still recovering. I'll have to get to it in the morning, though.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sounds like an initiative roll-off?


----------



## Kobold Stew

gargoyleking said:


> Sounds like an initiative roll-off?




I am doing my best to avoid PvP here. I do not want it.  
If it comes to initiative, Miss Imogen is on 18 (IC post 999), and she has a reaction prepared, which you have seen is intended to avoid PvP.

With respect to IC 1015 - 
* I do not understand "I have done no such thing." See your post IC 1002, where Harb attacked Miss Imogen.
* The reference to secrets was only going to be said if Harb backed down. He didn't, and so that would not have been said. I am sorry if my post was not clear enough on that.


----------



## gargoyleking

Kobold Stew said:


> I am doing my best to avoid PvP here. I do not want it.
> If it comes to initiative, Miss Imogen is on 18 (IC post 999), and she has a reaction prepared, which you have seen is intended to avoid PvP.
> 
> With respect to IC 1015 -
> * I do not understand "I have done no such thing." See your post IC 1002, where Harb attacked Miss Imogen.
> * The reference to secrets was only going to be said if Harb backed down. He didn't, and so that would not have been said. I am sorry if my post was not clear enough on that.



Nor I.  But it happens.  That said, nobody could see the sudden ferocious attack on a however temporary ally to our party and not be alarmed.

As for initiative, that was between you and Artus and we're experiencing a bit of a lull that may suddenly break into more action.  Up to Fitz.

Miss Imogen acted first and Harbs, the entire parties, actions since have been a reaction to that.

It wasn't clear to me at the time.  But seems to fit into the plot.  Just need to see how things are about to happen.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I mean, obviously try not to kill each other, but I wouldn't worry too much about a _little_ PvP as it suits the story. One of the best things, IMO, if there's a chance of PvP (as opposed to just outlawing it entirely, which some groups do), is just to make sure everyone is on the same page about it. In other words, _characters_ can be in conflict, as long as _players_ are not. Key to that is, of course, communication. Keep talking here about it here, and we should be fine.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thank you for this.  

I have spent the last 3.5 hours trying to respond to this situation. I *HATE* PvP: it inevitably upsets player trust (apart from character trust). I am feeling that now. It is worse when we're not at a table, sharing drinks and seeing the other person smiling and enjoying what is happening. This may be (apparently is) a sacred cow in my gaming style. What happens to an NPC is interesting (potentially) or challenging (potentially) for the group. But this player conflict is horrible. 

I am trying to de-escalate (IC 1010, 1014, 1017, OOC 827). I am saying that explicitly, again, in the OOC thread. One final attempt in IC 1021.


----------



## Fradak

You did well and it's great. I like it. And that's true in the other way too. You can't see me smiling and enjoying what is happening.
I'm surprised you can take off the ring without wining the mental fight, though.



Kobold Stew said:


> What happens to an NPC is interesting (potentially) or challenging (potentially) for the group. But this player conflict is horrible.




Thanks to this kind of conflict, our characters feel more alive. We left the story and now it's not just a _game _anymore. You added a touch of life into Fitz's Folly (no offense, your worlds is very alive already ). Our group will be more connected because of this kind of conflicts. If we overcome it...


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm not annoyed at the character conflict side of this.  It's all part of the game.  As for the other side, it was clear that Miss I would have taken off if Harb didn't back off.  Since she didn't I have to say, we're at a stand still and talking for the moment.  That said, maybe we should go with the flow and assume that she did say the thing rather than try to retcon the entire conversation.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> I *HATE* PvP: it inevitably upsets player trust (apart from character trust).




It's perilous, for sure, but I wouldn't say it's inevitable. It requires communication, caution, and frankly, no one being an a-hole. I think it's been okay so far, though I understand your knife-edge feeling. When it works out, like Fradak says, it can add a layer to the story. 

All that said, we should try to wrap it up here and get back to the adventure!


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, being a group of characters specifically brought together from a variety of factions, there has to be a certain expectation of potential friction between said characters.  That doesn't have to bleed into players relationships.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Right! My goal for the group would be that they start as people with very different goals, in a tenuous alliance, but over time gel into a tight group that puts their friends _above_ their faction loyalty. (Perhaps with some inner struggle.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That's a nice post for Chrysagon. I think we may find a way out of this situation eventually!

On the other hand, I'm getting worried about EarlyBird. If he doesn't come back, do we invite more players or keep it a small group?


----------



## gargoyleking

For the record, Harb was trying to show her that he was willing to back off.  But just taking the ring off wasn't enough to make him relent.  I'm not trying to drive a wedge in the group or anything.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> For the record, Harb was trying to show her that he was willing to back off.  But just taking the ring off wasn't enough to make him relent.  I'm not trying to drive a wedge in the group or anything.




That's how I read it. I think we may have suffered from a few minor miscommunications. Easy enough to do with PbP (and PvP for that matter).


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> On the other hand, I'm getting worried about EarlyBird. If he doesn't come back, do we invite more players or keep it a small group?




I'm concerned about the guy - either he's burned out, which is not fun, or something serious happened in his life, which could be rather bad  

I think it would be hard to integrate someone else in the party at this point (but not impossible).  He played an important role though - in some ways Dellrak was the "centre" of the party, and his character was pretty dang useful - the party needs him more than Rodrigo for example.  Nature abilities, mixt of ranged and melee, a bit of spellcasting...


----------



## Ancalagon

Re PvP in games.  

I share [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] 's wariness of D&D PVP.  However, I have to say that unlike a lot of the... frankly stupid or offensive horror stories we see on the web, this has been very civil, and "justified".  I think as long as we stay careful this can be resolved


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Re PvP in games.
> 
> I share [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] 's wariness of D&D PVP.  However, I have to say that unlike a lot of the... frankly stupid or offensive horror stories we see on the web, this has been very civil, and "justified".  I think as long as we stay careful this can be resolved




Absolutely. I think it can be done quite successfully, but you have to be *sure* where you stand, and that you've communicated properly with the other players. That is _particularly_ hard in PbP, so I think we were on dangerous ground, to be sure, but I think we've managed to get through it unscathed. At least, I hope we are on the road to recovery!


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> Absolutely. I think it can be done quite successfully, but you have to be *sure* where you stand, and that you've communicated properly with the other players. That is _particularly_ hard in PbP, so I think we were on dangerous ground, to be sure, but I think we've managed to get through it unscathed. At least, I hope we are on the road to recovery!



Well, in the interest of communicating... if miss Imogen is adamant on keeping the ring it may not go well :/


----------



## Kobold Stew

Not adamant on keeping it, but yet to see any reason that giving it back is the right thing to do; if I'm being honest.


----------



## gargoyleking

How about not waking up to being murdered?  What does it take to wrest the control of the ring completely?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Cards on the table: I don't think it's a good idea for Miss Imogen to keep the ring. I am a DM who doesn't usually have any solutions to anything in mind: I just present problems and see what happens. So normally I wouldn't care either way about this. (And its why I didn't try to stop it from happening).

But looking at it, and thinking about all possible futures: I can't really see a way forward for this game (that involves Imogen as a PC) if she keeps it. It's not impossible that she could learn to keep it under control like Cimber has (she is strong willed, after all). But he has had a hundred years to get where he was with it. The ring wants to freeze the world in icy death. It hates everyone and everything. Like Imogen, a lot of factions think that they can use its power for their own ends. Cimber uses it to his benefit, sure, but mostly he's trying to keep it away from people who would destroy the world with it (either on purpose or under its thrall).

Anyway, I am not "ordering" Kobold to give it back, (or whatever) but I think it will be a difficult juggling-act to find a way back to the plot otherwise.


----------



## Fradak

I think Chrysagon could easily keep it with his charisma save. He got his Aura of Protection and his Aura of Devotion (can't be charmed) in a few levels.

[sblock]Just joking...[/sblock]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

To be fair, I don't think they would have put it in the adventure if they didn't think there would be a possibility of a PC getting a hold of it. I mean, what would you have done if Artus had died fighting the ghouls? He's tough but he's not _that_ tough. I stand by that I'm not 100% against anyone having it, but I think 1: It's too "early" (level-wise), 2: It's too "hard" (to control it) and 3: It's too contentious. In particular because you have to  *betray* an honest ally for it. Maybe our favourite Zhent-girl is okay with _that_, but not all of her friends will be, no matter what. (As far as I can tell.)


----------



## Ancalagon

Rodrigo thinks that it's dishonorable - but much more importantly, dangerous in the extreme.  It could wreck the quest.


----------



## Fradak

On the other hand, Dragonbait has only 52 HP...


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb will be against it, he sure wouldn't be able to carry it himself.  Chrysagon, maybe.  But better to return it to Cimber.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Artus and Dragonbait may not be able to back up any threat at the moment, it's true.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb can do the damage, but he can't keep up with her if she can do that bonus move every turn.


----------



## Ancalagon

gargoyleking said:


> Harb can do the damage, but he can't keep up with her if she can do that bonus move every turn.



I think that it's limited use? But  the PCs may not know this


----------



## Kobold Stew

Hey team,

so there is now information in the OOC that I didn't have before, operating at the IC and OOC levels. I'll be honest: I expected none of this when Imogen took the ring. I'm trying to play her consistently, but not at the expense of you, the other players. 


> Anyway, I am not "ordering" Kobold to give it back, (or whatever) but ...



That's a big but. 
I do not see why giving the ring back to someone wearing it (who is known to have it) is better than us carrying it AND NOT WEARING IT and working to destroy it, or (failing that) keep it from the factions. I really don't. I understand the One Ring story-model from LOTR, but that's not the situation here, so far as I know. 



FitzTheRuke said:


> I can't really see a way forward for this game (that involves Imogen as a PC) if she keeps it. It's not impossible that she could learn to keep it under control like Cimber has (she is strong willed, after all). But he has had a hundred years to get where he was with it. The ring wants to freeze the world in icy death. It hates everyone and everything. Like Imogen, a lot of factions think that they can use its power for their own ends. Cimber uses it to his benefit, sure, but mostly he's trying to keep it away from people who would destroy the world with it (either on purpose or under its thrall).



All of this is framed in terms of her wearing and using the ring. 

I didn't know the ring's larger ambitions. I guess there's a difference between a sentient legendary magic item and an artifact (which will have special conditions to destroy); and I don't know which this is. But my instinct (as I've told Fitz) is not to simply return to the status quo ante and give it back. That feels deprotagonizing, turning away from elements in the story that are clearly important. I would like us to work together on this, and face the problem together. 

But, at the same time, I am not feeling buy in from you all on this. 



FitzTheRuke said:


> To be fair, I don't think they would have put it in the adventure if they didn't think there would be a possibility of a PC getting a hold of it.





> I stand by that I'm not 100% against anyone having it, but I think 1: It's too "early" (level-wise), 2: It's too "hard" (to control it)



I am finding this hard to get past; we're in this situation and it didn't take much. 

If it's too early, the thought of carrying but not wearing a non-magically-detectable object seems a good solution. As long as we are silent (and we would be, right?), then the only one who would tell anyone looking for it is Cimber and Dragonbait. 

If it's too hard to control, again, I think carrying but not wearing it makes sense. 

I also know that Harb has a quest related to Cimber. I knew that when I took the ring, but if the details had been said, I had not remembered them. 


> and 3: It's too contentious. In particular because you have to  *betray* an honest ally for it.



This too is new information. Cimber appeared honest, but the characters could not know that he was. Once we know the ring is sentient, we have even more reason to doubt him -- he wore the ring, and did not take it off for a century.

We're all playing our characters. I get that. I've gone non-violent as soon as I could. Imogen asked for Harb to back down and Chrysagon for a promise, neither of which happened for reasons I am sure you could explain if asked, but I am not asking. Just believe that Imogen's reasons are as principled as your character's reasons are.

If Imogen were to walk in with the ring and stand there refusing to give it to Cimber what would happen? He might kill her. I've had her hide the ring to avoid that, but i can take that part of the action back, and she can have it on her, still in the inner pocket of her skirt, if that's what (as players and/or as DM) you all want. *If two of you say so here, and I'll cross out the relevant parts of IC 1048.* 

She is not going to fight. She thinks there is a better solution than giving Cimber back the ring. But this is holding up the game and I do not want to lose momentum in a game that I am really enjoying.


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> Cimber appeared honest, but the characters could not know that he was. Once we know the ring is sentient, we have even more reason to doubt him -- he wore the ring, and did not take it off for a century.
> 
> We're all playing our characters. I get that. I've gone non-violent as soon as I could. Imogen asked for Harb to back down and Chrysagon for a promise, neither of which happened for reasons I am sure you could explain if asked, but I am not asking. Just believe that Imogen's reasons are as principled as your character's reasons are.




You have to realize that from our PC's perspective, Miss Imogen took the ring without warning and then attacked (via cone of cold) someone who was, at the least, a temporary ally, and then unleashed an ice bear that could have killed us all.  It doesn't feel principled.  

Rodrigo also knew your character coveted the ring and was concerned.

So the rest of the party is now very leery of Miss Imogen - what was she trying to do, and what is she now trying to achieve?  What are her motives?  Is she still under the ring's influence?  If she hid the ring, the party may not believe Imogen's claim that she doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Cimber was an honest friend to you. You being aware of it or not has no bearing on that. (It doesn't make any difference if you consider it new information or not.) My point is, intentional or not, you've betrayed a friend.


----------



## gargoyleking

Frankly, while campaign was designed around the idea of the multiple factions working together as a sort of ad-hoc alliance for this.  To Harb's eyes, Miss I played her hand way too early and showed that she can't be trusted.  He's a neutral kind of guy and would probably not have taken issue with a party member claiming the ring if Cimber died.  But she really did betray an ally, in his eyes.  Even if possibly only a temporary one.  That said, everything she's done since then has re-inforced that belief.  

Harb is focused on the primary mission.  Fighting over an evil, mind controlling ring can only distract from that.


----------



## Kobold Stew

[MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION] Yes, I understand and accept all that. You, as a player, know what happened and have been told what I am thinking. 

  [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] Yes, this is also true. Other Sticks had suspicions (or have said they had suspicions) of him, too. Miss Imogen has not betrayed any of the PCs. 

  [MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION] I don't know what "played her hand way too early" means. We've been with these characters a calendar year at this point. Whatever in-game time has passed, I do not agree that a year into play there is not the opportunity for a significant character choice.

No one is discussing my proposal that we keep the ring but not wear it. 

I also do not have clear indications on whether you want me to walk back the hiding of the ring. Whatever happens, she is not going to lie about it: she will say it is hidden, or she will say that she has it but believes it is better not being worn with us than being worn by Cimber.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> No one is discussing my proposal that we keep the ring but not wear it.




I think that's because you sound like a junkie. "I'll just _hold_ this (addictive substance) but I won't _use_ it!" 




Kobold Stew said:


> I also do not have clear indications on whether you want me to walk back the hiding of the ring. Whatever happens, she is not going to lie about it: she will say it is hidden, or she will say that she has it but believes it is better not being worn with us than being worn by Cimber.




I don't think anyone wants you to walk back anything. Personally, I prefer to let a post lie once it's there, unless it contains vast inconsistencies due to misunderstandings.

We should just play on and see what happens. I think a party can survive with two characters not liking or being distrustful of each other, as long as they have bonds with others in the group. Harb and Imogen can be distant from each other while held together by Chrysagon and Rodrigo (and the mission, which is still more important than this squabble.)


----------



## Kobold Stew

Play on, then.
(I'll try not to take the junkie comment personally, and presume you do not want a serious answer.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Play on, then.
> (I'll try not to take the junkie comment personally, and presume you do not want a serious answer.)




I definitely did not mean for you to take it personally.


----------



## Fradak

I'm pretty sure Chrysagon will regret his position about temple looting when the holy avenger will drop...


----------



## Ancalagon

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] : how noticeable/sudden is Miss Imogen's condition - is it "taking a nap" or "collapsing"?  Trying to gauge how Rodrigo will react.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I was trying to suggest that her extreme and somewhat self-pitying abjection is not something she can keep up forever, and that in her uncomfortable self-conscious pose she drifted off to sleep. But read it as you will.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think it makes sense that her ordeal would have been exhausting. Someone should make up her bedroll and put her to bed.


----------



## Fradak

Hey Ancalagon, you rolled a 16!!!


----------



## Ancalagon

Fradak said:


> Hey Ancalagon, you rolled a 16!!!



Well let's see if it normalizes...

The 3 on the d4 was also pretty important (in the other game)


----------



## Ancalagon

It's a shame [MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION] isn't here, I'm sure Dellrack would have had fun trying to tame that beast...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> It's a shame @_*EarlyBird*_ isn't here, I'm sure Dellrack would have had fun trying to tame that beast...




I agree. I miss him and I don't know what to do with Dellrak without him.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I want your opinions on whether I should open this game up to two more players, assuming that EB is not coming back. It's a good time for it; we can meet all sorts of people at Camp Vengeance if we head over there, and can leave poor player-less Dellrak behind (sniff!) What do you think?


----------



## Ancalagon

Ideally, we would have a volunteer for dellrak but I don't know if that is reasonable or wise (what if earlybird comes back?).

The new PCs won't have the "blind" creation of the party either.


----------



## gargoyleking

I think that might be best.  It's either that or he becomes an NPC.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So the vote's on me running Dellrak as an NPC? If so, he will wind up toned-down in his abilities (I don't really want to run a whole PC as an NPC - I'd make a quick Monster-Stat block that will represent him superficially.) I can do that if that's what everyone wants, but my workload has been a little high as it is. (Not that having more players would make THAT any easier.)

I'm okay with this plan, and EB can jump back in if/when he returns. We can reassess at some later point. I guess I just wanted to know because it will be easy to introduce new PCs soon and to leave Dellrak behind if that's what we want (though want is too strong) to do. After that, I dunno how easy it will be.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Honestly, Fitz, IMO the choice is yours. I want you to be excited about the game, since that is the biggest factor in long-term success. I know I derailed some things, and for that I'm sorry (again). If it helps you, then feel free to look for more players. If you want to make it work, it is clear that this group of players is capable of working together.

KS


----------



## gargoyleking

I don't want to increase your workload though.  You're rather busy with all the games you run and play in as-is.  Feel free to recruit.


----------



## Ancalagon

One of us could run Dellrak...


----------



## gargoyleking

Ancalagon said:


> One of us could run Dellrak...



Always makes things a bit weird.  It's easy to run the mechanical side, but keeping to the 2nd character is harder.  Especially when you don't know what the original player had in mind.


----------



## Fradak

Are you okay to extend the spell to the whole pile of bodies?

It could be useful in the futur to know that.


----------



## Ancalagon

What are these people doing in the jungle?  "Let's go build a terrible fort so we can be attacked and fall sick"

Seems like a poor plan... what is the objective?

This is both the player and character (not criticizing the gm, people do stupid stuff all the time... definitely criticizing the NPCs though!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

They are doing the direct but pointless version of a similar job to the one you're doing - they are trying to deal with the undead menace in Chult. I imagine them like Crusaders mixed with Conquistadors (though probably not quite as, frankly, Evil, as those people were IRL.) They may think their cause is just and righteous, but it's not accomplishing much. (Also, the people doing the job are probably not the same people as the ones who decided it needed to be done. This happens ALL the time IRL.)

I can imagine some idiot in Waterdeep (or wherever) declaring, "I hear there are undead in Chult! Undead offends me/my god! Send an army to deal with it!"


----------



## Fradak

Fitz, Chrysagon wants to cast the same spell on the bodies, but I'm not sure if it's ok or not. I was wondering if he could do it on a pile of bodies. 


http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?579179-(IC)-Fitz-s-Folly&p=7496893#post7496893


----------



## Ancalagon

I'm starting to get an apocalypse now vibe...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I know it's hard to believe, but so far this guy has been _nicer_ than most IRL military commanders...


----------



## gargoyleking

A RL Military commander wouldn't let a bunch of unknowns into their base, let alone trust them to do something important out of the blue.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

True. Though to be fair to him, it was reported that you were working for Bol. He may have made the assumption that you were all Agents of the Gauntlet. Not that it really matters much to him: he needs manpower, badly.


----------



## Kobold Stew

...and might have fewer compunctions about sending us to a difficult task than his own men and women.


----------



## Ancalagon

If he doesn't have the manpower to scout, he doesn't have the manpower to press people into service...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Wow. I suspected as much. You guys *really* don't like being told what to do!

Are you actually threatening to kill people for the "crime" of not asking nicely?


----------



## Fradak

For Chrysagon it's only about protecting the others from power abuse. The Commander has to treat them as freemen. His oath before his duty.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> Wow. I suspected as much. You guys *really* don't like being told what to do!
> 
> Are you actually threatening to kill people for the "crime" of not asking nicely?



Rodrigo sees it as matter of honor, and of freedom.  Both are worth fighting for.  The commander is acting like a tyrant and a fool.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb wouldn't kill anyone, but he didn't come all this way to be pressed into anyone's service.  Especially without the slightest chance to introduce ourselves properly.  If attacked, yeah, he'd defend himself probably using non-lethal means unless given a reason to do otherwise.


----------



## Fradak

Chrysagon is not threatening anyone. He is confident he can make the Commander change his mind (even if he has to raise his voice) and can't imagine using violence against the Gauntlet.

And it's not about not asking nicely, it's about forcing people to risk their lives. People Chrysagon has to protect, even more because the threat comes form his own order. 
He considers himself already enlisted, by default. But honor and compassion supplant hierarchy.

This Commander seems affected by the recent events and Chrysagon understand that, he hasn't decided if the problem comes from the environment or from the man himself.


----------



## Kobold Stew

In spite of post 886 above (which I meant ooc and in a light-hearted way), Miss Imogen has no problems with the mission. This is not her fight.


----------



## Ancalagon

There is also a double meaning in Rodrigo's word - the man's idea is simply impractical.  If he has a manpower problem, then he doesn't have the guards to guard us.  He can't disarm us, because then we can't scout effectively.  It doesn't make sense.  

So if pushed on this, he will point this out.  It IS a threat, but a deniable one.  If the commander gets mad and says we are a danger to the camp then... let us leave.  

Rodrigo has spent the last 2 years being exposed to intrigue in waterdeep, after all


----------



## Kobold Stew

What is our story for where Dellrak is right now? He has the ability to scramble up food, and the jug can provide water (maybe half of what's needed?). Since their supplies are so low, we could at least alleviate the demands on those fronts, and it might keep everyone unencumbered, if that matters for climbing/whatever.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah I have been resistant to running Dellrak, waffling back and forth on it. I guess I could just suck it up and run him. Idea! I could ask KhalessNestor if he'd be interested! He writes such good dwarf dialect...


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yeah I have been resistant to running Dellrak, waffling back and forth on it. I guess I could just suck it up and run him. Idea! I could ask KhalessNestor if he'd be interested! He writes such good dwarf dialect...



I've played with him before, I'm all for it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'll see what he says. Forgotten fact: He was invited to join this game at the start, but either he was involved with too many games and declined, or it filled up before he replied. I can't remember which. Probably a bit of both.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb was designed as a skulker/assassin and never meant to rock ranged weapons.  He could use a light crossbow or a short bow.  Chrysagon may have it even worse?


----------



## Ancalagon

Rodrigo is a fair shot with a crossbow, and Dellrak is pretty good too... and of course miss Imogen is an expert.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Not every foe will be flying.  There will be plenty of ghouls, I'm sure...


----------



## gargoyleking

Kobold Stew said:


> Not every foe will be flying.  There will be plenty of ghouls, I'm sure...



Well sure, but if we get into a shooting battle it'll be good to have options.  And Harb will be pretty fair with a bow.


----------



## Fradak

Chrysagon is better at throwing crossbows than shooting with it but he could pack some javelins.


----------



## Ancalagon

Any word on the KhalessNestor proposal?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Any word on the KhalessNestor proposal?




No reply yet but I expect one soon (besides he is up in another of my games!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hmmm... I've waited almost a whole week for a reply (and for him to take his turn in my other game)... Maybe he's too busy. I will probably post getting on the trail tomorrow. The invite will still stand, but I will run Dellrak as an NPC in the meantime.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sounds good -- having Dellrak could be useful, but if it's easier for you we can leave him in the camp for now and hope for a player soon. 

Also -- happy (Canadian) Thanksgiving to all (but especially [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] and [MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION]


----------



## Ancalagon

Thank you!   There was much food!  I made bread


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I ate too much pumpkin pie. I didn't think that a person could eat too much pumpkin pie until I did. OoooOOOh.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Hurray!  There are no pumpkins in Greece, as far as I can determine, and so no pumpkin pie.


----------



## gargoyleking

Gotta save up!  Best part of Pumpkin pie is having a slice for breakfast for the next few days afterwards.


----------



## Ancalagon

I actually don't like pumpkin pie that much... so we had apple pie instead  

True story: I'm an apple pie judge.  I've judge about 120-150 pies by now.


----------



## Fradak

Kobold Stew said:


> Hurray!  There are no pumpkins in Greece, as far as I can determine, and so no pumpkin pie.




Oh, so you're living in Athens in Greece not US. I was wondering. My parents live there. Not much pumpkin, true. But did you try the Kolokithopita? 
https://www.olivetomato.com/greek-savory-pumpkin-pie-with-feta-cheese-kolokithopita/


----------



## Kobold Stew

yes in Greece, for the year.  It's fun!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> True story: I'm an apple pie judge.  I've judge about 120-150 pies by now.



That's an unusual hobby! How does one get that gig (he asks, considering a career change)?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

My wife makes a good pumpkin pie. I understand that it's not everyone's favourite, though.

KahlessNestor is in for Dellrak.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> My wife makes a good pumpkin pie. I understand that it's not everyone's favourite, though.
> 
> KahlessNestor is in for Dellrak.



Huzza!


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> That's an unusual hobby! How does one get that gig (he asks, considering a career change)?



My cousin has this yearly family gathering and there is an apple pie contest.  20-30 entrants every year. I've been asked to judge a number of times 

Why are you in Greece for a year? That sounds awesome.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey, would someone write a quick recap and post it here for KahlessNestor? That way, I can save time by not writing him one, and he doesn't have to try to read the whole thread. Any volunteers?


----------



## Fradak

There is some kind of recap in my character sheet. 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?578206-(RG)-Fitz-s-Folly&p=7210892#post7210892

And I can post my missions notes.

[sblock=Chyrsagon Chronicles]
*Kyhton 21, Year of the Warrior Princess - Port Nyanzaru, Chult*

High Lord Doom Indraeyan,

As Instructed, I have placed myself at the service of the Gauntlet to add our expertise in this matter. Those Knights are brave and valiant brothers in arm, they welcomed me as one of their own. I received the order to join an investigation team leaving for Chult. It seems that the source of this Evil is buried somewhere in these tangled jungles. The assembled team is made up of the convergence of very diverse interests. I like to think that unity makes strength, however I suppose in this case, what unite us is more the old saying "The enemy of my enemy is my friend". Only time will tell. I didn't have the opportunity to learn more about them but it seems to me that some fine elements are gathered on this vessel. I am confident that, together, we will find a way to eradicate this Curse.

I pray for you, My High Lord Doom, and may The Judge enlightens me along the path.

Chrysagon of Mir, your faithful Iron Brother.​
Post Scriptum: I'm pleased to inform you that a monk of the Order of the Long Death is taking part of this expedition.
*
Kyhton 22, Year of the Warrior Princess - Port Nyanzaru, Chult*

High Lord Doom Indraeyan,

My steps have led me to the Weave of Life, a rug and tapestry shop owned by a certain Klevin Van'Sharen. The merchant asked us to intervene in one of his cases. It seems that some sort of ancient amulet could be connected with the Curse. Unfortunately, we missed the opportunity to seize it, for now. 

We have made contact with Alistair Bol of the Gauntlet. Strange disappearances were reported in Port Nyanzaru, they seem connected with the "Call of Death". Our suspicions were confirmed when we found them, in the Old City. You were right, My Lord, the dead are walking in Chult. 

But more importantly, a name has surfaced: The Soulmonger. The thirst of this necromantic artifact for souls is almost quenched and our time is being counted. The source of this evil seems to hide deep into the jungle, it will be our next big step.I'm confident that our Alliance will soon bring the results you are expecting.

We are facing a great threat, my Lord. I hope I'll be up to this task.

I pray for you, My High Lord Doom, and may The Judge enlighten me along the path.


Chrysagon of Mir, your faithful Iron Brother.

*Kyhton 28, Year of the Warrior Princess - Camp Righteous, Chult*

High Lord Doom Indraeyan,

Like lost souls, we followed the Shoshenstar river as it was the Styx itself, leading us to our doom. Unnamed perils awaited our little company on the path to Camp Righteous but thanks to Kelemvor's protection, we finally attained our first step. We expected the Gauntlet outpost to be a corner of heaven in this endless green hell, but our hopes were dashed at the sight of the first undead abomination. Civilization seems definitely unable to expand in this jungle and it's hard to escape the conclusion that Chult is the deadliest place on all Faerune. 

The Soulmonger remains hidden, deeply buried in one of those strange ruins. Is it beneath the city of Mezro? The old capital once ruled by the seven immortal Barae, famed for having spent five hundred years hidden from the world by magical means. Or on the petrified Heart of Ubtao, floating over the Aldani Basin. Or in the ruins of the ancient city Orolunga, where it is said that the guardian Saja N’baza can answer any questions. Or maybe in the hand of Ras Nsi and his Undead army. 

The future, always so clear to me, has become like a black road at night. But I trust the Great Guide for I live by faith, not by sight. 

I pray for you, My High Lord Doom, and may The Judge enlighten me along the path.


Chrysagon of Mir, your faithful Iron Brother.
*Kyhton 29, Year of the Warrior Princess - Camp Vengeance, Chult*

High Lord Doom Indraeyan,

Unfortunately, the Soulmonger was not the sole evil artefact present on this peninsula. Our path led us to Artus Cimber and his cursed ring. Its corrupting power created dissension among our little group, playing us off on each other. The influence of the ring was a fierce adversary but we finally overcame this obstacle, together. I hope the wounds are fully healed, time will tell. 

Drifting on this infested river, we leaved what was once called Camp Righteous, exhausted physically and mentally. Only to find a falter company trying to survive infections and other monkey fevers. By Kelemvor's grace, we found Perne Salhana, Alister Boll's squire. Returning to civilization was already in our mind but our happiness was short-lived as Commander Breakbone asked for our help.

Alister Bol's mission was a dead end, my Lord. The Soulmonger is still far beyond our reach but exploring lost ruins, if nothing else, could only bring us closer. 
Doubt ends where Faith begins.

I pray for you, My High Lord Doom, and may The Judge enlighten me along the path.


Chrysagon of Mir, your faithful Iron Brother.

[/sblock]


----------



## Fradak

[sblock=Serpent's coil]

Klevin Van'Sharen - _Weave of Life - _ Alliance  contact

    The local group of thieves is bringing in some contraband by the Serpent's Coils that connect the Tiryki Ancorage to the Harbour Ward under the city walls
    It should be ancient, metal - an amulet or brooch.
    The  Zhentarim will follow up your raid with securing the Coils for their own operations.

    Klevin Van'Sharen:
    I am glad you have arrived, I have put some agents on my... case, but I do not trust them to effectively pull it off. You see, the local group of thieves and smugglers (no relation the honest merchants of the Zentarim, of course) is bringing in some contraband by their usual route - some tunnels dubbed 'the Serpent's Coils' that connect the Tiryki Ancorage to the Harbour Ward under the city walls. The group I have hired plan to try to capture the contraband as it arrives by boat, but if you could venture into the coils, we are sure to get it before it disappears into the city."

    Ten each to start, fifteen more when you return. I am looking for an artifact secreted within the usual contraband. It should be ancient, metal - an amulet or brooch. Finely crafted. I'm afraid I can't give you much more than that."

    "That is very good advice, but it may be too late. I was forced to act quickly. I don't think my hirelings will betray me, but there is a great possibility that they will botch the job. I will give you instructions on how to find the entrance to the Serpents' Coils, but I'm afraid there is not enough time for much reconnaissance. By the time you arrive, the cargo will most likely be on it's way into the city."

    "The Curse is on everyone's mind, constantly. The only lead we have has to do with this artefact, though I know not in what way it connects - yet. The artefact must be retrieved before that can be properly determined."
     "I will not lie. The information I have regarding this shipment comes from my allies in the Zentarim. I suspect that they will follow up your raid with securing the Coils for their own operations. This could possibly annoy the local underworld."
[/sblock]
[sblock=Saving Derio]
Alistair Bol 

            "Thank you for coming. Our attempts to solve this riddle of the Death-Curse have hit dead-ends, I'm afraid, and I have no leads to give you. On the other hand, I have many tasks that may (or may not) help you to finding new leads. Both of the tasks I have in mind may involve undead in some form: The Order of the Gauntlet has committed considerable resources toward keeping the undead that plague the depths of the jungle from invading the city. We would destroy them all if it were possible! But the effort is made to drive them back, in the very least. To that end, we founded Camp Righteous about a hundred and fifty miles up the River Soshenstar. I received regular reports on their progress. Several weeks ago that stopped, and I sent a loyal squire named Perne and a small force to discover why. She has not returned."

            Alistair Bol shook his head sadly, "This seems to be my curse lately! More recently, there were reports of people going missing in the Old City. One of the men who went missing was drinking Tej with friends when he suddenly stood up and said 'Death calls to me!' and left the group. They, thinking the man was joking and meant to urinate, did not follow him. He did not return. I sent a hired agent by the name of Derio to look into it. That was three days ago. He, also has gone missing, it seems."

            He ate a large slice of meat and washed it down with some cool water and continued, "So, if you are brave and willing, a jungle expedition to Camp Righteous would be most helpful. I can provide guides, or the money to hire your own. (I can understand the desire to interview any potential companions yourselves.) If you are not ready to leave the city, then I ask that you see if you can discover the fate of Derio. My associates in the Alliance of the Open Hand may also have other tasks for you. All of them are urgent, so I respect that you will choose what you think suits your skills best, and I will have to find others to attempt whatever you cannot."

[/sblock]
[sblock=Sandra Silvane]
Syndra Silvane 

    "I am Syndra Silvane, pleased to meet you, 'Harb'. At the height of my adventuring career in a great battle, I was killed by the breath of a White Dragon. My companions were able to defeat it and used a small part of the Dragon's horde to finance my recovery: A skilled priest brought me back, whole and healed. But now I feel the old wounds slowly returning!"

    She coughed and continued, "I've spent much of my fortune to discovery why. From great libraries to men of knowledge, such as my friend the master of this house, I have sought information. To the best of our abilities we have concluded there can be only one cause: Someone extremely powerful has created a Necromantic artefact known as a Soulmonger. This artefact will steal the souls of the dying until it becomes god-like in its power. It is already very late in its power-building cycle if it is now affecting those who were once dead but were raised. The living could be next! And the power it consumes would be enough to challenge the gods."

     "I plan to hold out as long as possible. By the time of my passing, it may be too late for us all. But if you think you may be able to 'follow the soul' as it were, and track the location of the Soulmonger by observing the dying, it is worth a try. I will gather information on others inflicted with the curse and find you someone more... far gone, than I. I will send you this information as soon as I am able."

    She saw him to the door, walking slowly and unsteadily, but with determination. Before he left, she placed a wooden token in his hand the size of a large coin. It was square and made from a hard red wood found only in the north, and carved with he Silvane family crest. She said, "I have many friends working on this problem. If you meet any of them, show them this and tell them I gave it to you - they will share information they have. They are: a friend of mine named Artus Cimber, who was once a Harper, like yourself; the Company of the Yellow Banner, mercenaries, but good folk; and Bruno's Brigade, a group of adventurers who have taken on the task. All are actively on the case, facing the perils of the jungle. Perhaps you may meet. Farewell."
[/sblock]
[sblock=Fort Belurian - The Flaming Fist]

 Pock-Marked Poe 

"The Black Network has many operations in Chult. We have agents in many of the Princes' villas, temples, gates and even the bathhouses." revealed Pock-Marked Poe, "But there is a growing power to the north that we have been unable to destabilise or infiltrate: The Flaming Fist of Baldur's Gate have a base on the peninsula called Fort Belurian. My servant, Rokah needs an escort to the fort so he can find information connecting the fort's commander to a group of pirates. If this information can be found, the commander could be sent back home in disgrace."

"There is no terrible urgency to this mission" he admitted, "But as the Fist controls most of the east coast of the peninsula, the commander, Blaze Liara Portyr has declared it illegal to explore her territory without her permission. This can only be obtained from her directly, so if you plan to explore eastern Chult in any capacity, you must first go to Fort Belurian."

For total clarity (I hope), the Flaming Fist Mercenaries control the east coast, and you need permission from Blaze (Major) Liara Portyr at Fort Belurian if you want to avoid being held and questioned by the 'Fist if you go adventuring there. HOWEVER, The expedition upriver to Camp Righteous is NOT in the east, is an operation on the part of the Order of the Guantlet, and you already have permission from them (in fact, you have their request!). So if you want to go there, you don't have to go to Fort Belurian first (though you can do that if you want).
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Camp Righteous - Finding Perne]
Alister Bol Paladin of Elturel

    "Thank you for coming. Our attempts to solve this riddle of the Death-Curse have hit dead-ends, I'm afraid, and I have no leads to give you. On the other hand, I have many tasks that may (or may not) help you to finding new leads. Both of the tasks I have in mind may involve undead in some form: The Order of the Gauntlet has committed considerable resources toward keeping the undead that plague the depths of the jungle from invading the city. We would destroy them all if it were possible! But the effort is made to drive them back, in the very least. To that end, we founded Camp Righteous about a hundred and fifty miles up the River Soshenstar. I received regular reports on their progress. Several weeks ago that stopped, and I sent a loyal squire namely d Perne and a small force to discover why. She has not returned."

    Yes of course, travelling by river is the safest route. I can provide the money to purchase canoes. Whatever guides you hire will tell you more about the hardships of travel here."agreed Alistair Bol on the subject of boats.  

    He chose his next words carefully, not wanting to be too discouraging, "The general wisdom in Chult is that expeditions into the jungle are best with small forces. A large force cannot move with any great speed through the jungle and tends to attract... unwanted attention. The group I sent numbered eight, with three guides. It is good to keep an expedition at about a dozen, and certainly no larger than a score. Once a base of operations is created, such as Camp Righteous itself, then a company can dig-in and fortify. At that time larger numbers prove to be more desirable."

    "Yes, just let me know if you are able to start and I will have the Wren deliver to you some funds to cover canoes and guides. You are welcome at my door whenever you need advice, information, or food. Though I am sorry for the climb up the hill in this heat."offered Bol, then he added,"I have some dealings with many of the Merchant Princes. If you find need to speak to one of them for any reason, I may be able to introduce you. There is no other way to trade directly with them, aside from a proper introduction."

Undril Silvertusk, priestess of Torm

    And I have a packet of dispatches to deliver to Commander Breakbone, as well as a number of letters for his men."
    [/sblock]
[sblock=Artus Cimber]
Soggy

     Artus Cimber has something that the Harpers want. The Wren wants Nameless to find him and considers it a priority.

Syndra Silvane,
    "I have many friends working on this problem. If you meet any of them, show them this and tell them I gave it to you - they will share information they have. They are: a friend of mine named Artus Cimber, who was once a Harper, like yourself; the Company of the Yellow Banner, mercenaries, but good folk; and Bruno's Brigade, a group of adventurers who have taken on the task. All are actively on the case, facing the perils of the jungle. Perhaps you may meet. Farewell."
[/sblock]


----------



## KahlessNestor

Hey, all. Thanks for the recaps. I hope to have something out for Dellrak tonight. Hopefully it won't be too jarring, though it might be a bit spare until I catch up on everything that is going on.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's no problem if you just acknowledge that he's still around and on board for the mission until we get going on the next leg of the adventure! Thanks for joining us!


----------



## Ancalagon

would a "my impression of how Dellrak played"? be useful [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] ?  And welcome aboard


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You could give him some notes, I expect. In the end he's free to make the character his own, of course.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Sure, notes could be helpful. If anything is too off, we can just say he caught some jungle fever. Brain damage for the win!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ancalagon said:


> Why are you in Greece for a year? That sounds awesome.



It's pretty great. We're based in Athens, with a fair bit of travelling. I'm on sabbatical, and so I'm here teaching a class and writing a book!


Welcome aboard, [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] -- glad you are here. Miss Imogen has been focused almost exclusively on ranged, so Delrak as a switch-hitter is about right, I think. 



KahlessNestor said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Better weapon than longbow, at least until Level 5 when Extra Attack kicks in, and that can be handled by taking crossbow expert at level 4, if I want, unless you need the extra 50’ range, but I find that rare. though I probably won’t go crossbow expert.



and speaking of level 4... (?)


----------



## Fradak

About Dellrak equipment, he was equipped by the Elves of the Emerald Enclave. That's for the bow.



> The dwarf turns to notices your stare of bewilderment, and shakes his head. *"I'm going to kill that pointy eared bastard for doing this to me!"* he says turning to look over the rail of the ship back towards the lands you all hail from. *"You hear that Kayloith! I'm gonna kill you for this!"*





A few quotes:



> *"Well lass, me name is Dellrak Bruttinheim,"* the dwarf says proudly. *"I hail from the Galena Mountains near Vaasa. But I have transversed nearly every range in the Realms. Sep' maybe the Spine o' the World."* he says the name with a sense of awe and longing at the prospect.
> 
> *"I am here by order of the Emerald Enclave. Those pointy eared bas-- umm... elves, said my skills be needed, and I owed them, so I agreed. Maybe the trouble is in those mountains to the west we saw as we came to port. I wouldn't mind a new range to explore, just as soon as I find some proper gear." *






> *"Trained by elves!!??" the dwarf sputters."* That hat isn't as much protection from the sun as you think it is. I learned everything I know in the wilds me'self."
> He thumps his walking staff a little harder a they continue on, muttering... *"Damn, them and this get up. I know Kayloith is snickering in his sleeve even now, about all this." *






> Dellrak rubs his hands together in excitement. *"YES!"* he roars at the sight of the huge creature with large claws and a row of sharp teeth. *"I'm taking one of those back to The Graypeaks. Then I want any of those craven ogres to get in my way again."*







> *"Going underground, 'eh?"* The gruff dwarf comments with a little delight. *"Sounds good ta me."*
> *"But if ya plans on hirin us, ya best be talking in gold, and not in flowery thank yous."*






> Still stunned as he counts Dellrak's coins, the dwarf turns to add as he walks away, the axe causally over one shoulder.* "If anything happens to my bunny until I have had the chance to collect him, your going to lose your horn, Master Merchant."*











> Standing at the top of the pit as the others descend first, the dwarf rubs his hands together. *"Finally, some action."* he says with a grin.


----------



## Ancalagon

Dellrak is helpful, bold in combat (he's gotten hurt a few times, he's tough but AC isn't great), and easy going - for a dwarf that is (ie still grumbling).  In some ways he is the glue that holds the party together.

He's good both at range and in melee, has useful skills (although I think he wants to get better armor in the long run, both for stealth and survival) and is quick to offer goodberries as healing.  In some ways he's the party main spellcaster.  Earlybird had discussed multiclassing into cleric after reaching level 5 in ranger, which would fit in with his jack of all trades approach.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That's right! His equipment wasn't his (the character's) choice, so having him switch stuff out as soon as he hits an armoury, as you've done, fits quite well.

Speaking of which: feel free to make a few minor tweaks to him if you like; I'm not a stickler for character sheets being carved in stone if you spot a way to make him play better I'm not into optimisation, but I like characters to fit the way the player wants 'em to be played.

The crossbow is a good start.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Kobold Stew said:


> It's pretty great. We're based in Athens, with a fair bit of travelling. I'm on sabbatical, and so I'm here teaching a class and writing a book!
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] -- glad you are here. Miss Imogen has been focused almost exclusively on ranged, so Delrak as a switch-hitter is about right, I think.
> 
> 
> and speaking of level 4... (?)




Athens is on my bucket list. I figure if I put impossible things on my list, I can't die, right?  The archaeology and history major in me wants to go so bad LOL And I bet the dollar in Greece is just awesome right now.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Fradak said:


> About Dellrak equipment, he was equipped by the Elves of the Emerald Enclave. That's for the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few quotes:




What...the heck is that bunny?! And it belongs to Dellrak?


----------



## Fradak

I think he paid for it but He left it in port Nyanzaru. You'll have to claim it to the merchant. If I remember correctly.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> That's right! His equipment wasn't his (the character's) choice, so having him switch stuff out as soon as he hits an armoury, as you've done, fits quite well.
> 
> Speaking of which: feel free to make a few minor tweaks to him if you like; I'm not a stickler for character sheets being carved in stone if you spot a way to make him play better I'm not into optimisation, but I like characters to fit the way the player wants 'em to be played.
> 
> The crossbow is a good start.




Not how I would have built him, but I can see the benefit in taking the Archery and a big weapon. Rangers have martial, so I could get a greataxe, too, right? Hmmm... And spell selection is different, too, with Jump and Longstrider. I think I will keep him as is. I don't just want to remake Angis LOL Who is decidedly subpar at range. I can make him my own as I go on, though I likely won't multiclass (don't really like multiclassing).

But I definitely might pick up a greataxe from the armory, too, now that I've thought about it.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Fradak said:


> I think he paid for it but He left it in port Nyanzaru. You'll have to claim it to the merchant. If I remember correctly.




Reminds me a bit of Minsc and Boo LOL Does it have special powers, like a tressym, or is it just an oddity?


----------



## Fradak

https://www.reddit.com/r/criticalro...icorns_already_exist/?st=JN8JZ4E8&sh=30c7ad20


----------



## Kobold Stew

KahlessNestor said:


> Athens is on my bucket list. I figure if I put impossible things on my list, I can't die, right?  The archaeology and history major in me wants to go so bad LOL And I bet the dollar in Greece is just awesome right now.




Let me know if you make it before the end of May!


----------



## Ancalagon

It won't be before the end of May, but one day I *will* visit Greece.  I've been to Rome and it seems like a logical progression

(Florence and Rome are astounding)


----------



## Fradak

Harb right now: 
[video=youtube;ragM3CI0USA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ragM3CI0USA[/video]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

In case it hasn't been 100% clear who's on this mission: (For everyone, but in particular for KahlessNestor).

The Sticks (PCs): Chrysagon (Kelemvorite), Dellrak (Dwarf Scout), Imogen (Well-heeled Archer), "Harb" (Nameless Monk), and Rodrigo (Swordsman)
Hired guides (NPCs): Qawasha (Chultan Druid) & Kupalue "Weed" (Vegepygmy)
Camp Vengeance Scouts (NPCs): Wulf Rygor (Half-Elf scoutmaster), Tarri (Cartographer) & Kasqa (Chultan Warrior)

So... 10 people (though Weed only weighs about 25 pounds and doesn't eat. He does need fresh water, though.)


----------



## gargoyleking

That's actually quite the expedition.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's funny, I generally am pretty adamant about dinosaurs being as science-accurate as possible. Velociraptors are not very big and look like birds - very different from the Jurassic Park movies. Here, though, I went for the full Jurassic Park version: They're bigger, feather-free, and for some silly reason have a hankering for human flesh.


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> It's funny, I generally am pretty adamant about dinosaurs being as science-accurate as possible. Velociraptors are not very big and look like birds - very different from the Jurassic Park movies. Here, though, I went for the full Jurassic Park version: They're bigger, feather-free, and for some silly reason have a hankering for human flesh.



And they try to distract you while their buddies sneak up behind you?


----------



## Fradak




----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> And they try to distract you while their buddies sneak up behind you?




Yes, that's right!


----------



## gargoyleking

Kobold, you should use Coyote Code for those rolls.  It has a useful function for rolling with advantage and you can roll attack and damage in one roll.


----------



## gargoyleking

Not to call for a mulligan or anything, but I read the part about avoiding the white spots and thought I had placed Harb just south of that one.  That was the intent anyways.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The mistake you made, I am afraid, is that they trigger when you move within 5 feet of them. I guess Harb saw the tell-tale sign (a little mist) but didn't know that it was quite that dangerous.


----------



## Ancalagon

Well, for once, Rodrigo's dice didn't suck.  27 damage in one round?  Very respectable!


----------



## Fradak

Profit because the dices will get their revenge.

(And it's even more: 13+9+6=28)


----------



## KahlessNestor

Dellrak is just proving himself very capable... ::eyeroll::


----------



## Ancalagon

I sure hope that Chrysagon can use cure disease with his lay on hands :O


----------



## Fradak

Yup and he is immune to disease. He can heal 3 pple max.
I don't have the time to play right now. So Fitz, feel free to move on with Chrysagon healing ppl. I don't want to slow the game down.
Took the time. (crazy day)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fradak said:


> Yup and he is immune to disease. He can heal 3 pple max.
> I don't have the time to play right now. So Fitz, feel free to move on with Chrysagon healing ppl. I don't want to slow the game down.
> Took the time. (crazy day)




I missed that he is immune. I went back and fixed it. I still think that Miss Imogen would play down how sick she is (she also came closest to making the dc out of people who failed. In my mind that means she came down with it last, or has a milder case.) Kobold can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Chrysagon will heal everyone but Dellrak and MissI.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sounds great to me!


----------



## Ancalagon

Fradak said:


> Yup and he is immune to disease. He can heal 3 pple max.
> I don't have the time to play right now. So Fitz, feel free to move on with Chrysagon healing ppl. I don't want to slow the game down.
> Took the time. (crazy day)




I knew paladins could, I just wasn't sure if it was possible at level 3 - such a good class!  Thanks for taking the time, and I hope things quiet down a bit


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm sorry about the delay in all my games. I've been swamped at work lately (I used to find the time to do a post or two at work) and even my weekends have been tight for time. I will try to get them all rolling again ASAP.  Bear with me!


----------



## Kobold Stew

No worries!  Life happens. We're all here when it doesn't.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Don't fear bad rolls. I have long since learned to treat bad rolls as a thing that creates interesting complications, as opposed to having bad rolls completely screw everyone. Bad rolls make things cool. Sure, they don't have you just "win" and move on, but they keep it interesting.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(case in point... I forgot about Miss Imogen's illness)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> (case in point... I forgot about Miss Imogen's illness)




Right. Dellrak should have disadvantage as well.

... But you are also right that you had help. Qawasha is very polite and diplomatic, if not exactly charismatic. I can't imagine how anyone can help with insight, at least not in a situation where you can't openly discuss what you're thinking, but translation has to be the very definition of helping with diplomacy.


----------



## Ancalagon

Well Rodrigo can't help with his roll ha!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes... the Sticks are not up to a great start.

Let's see how the NPCs do...

Qawasha is helping
Weed is hiding [roll0] plants give him advantage: [roll1] so whichever is higher.
Tarri is trying to figure them out [roll=Insight]1d20+2[roll]
and Kasqa is trying to look formidable without provoking them: [roll2]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

... I always screw something up. [roll0]


----------



## Fradak

FitzTheRuke said:


> Kasqa is trying to look formidable without provoking them:  *Intimidate *- (1d20+1)[*3*]




Impressive 

 It could help anyway. They really will not see us as a threat.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Insight Disadvantage: 1D20+2 = [16]+2 = 18

So his original 16 was still valid.


----------



## Ancalagon

Ah, level 4, a hard choice for Rodrigo...

I could take +2 dex, which is the obvious choice - it improves his offence *and* defense, along with a number of skills.  Buuuut if would be nice if a party member had the healer feat so... although we've been doing ok for healing so far... hmmm?


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb is proficient with Medicine, not a Healer's Kit.  Or he'd take it.  As-is, I'm thinking +2 Dex would be good for him.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Level up!

I think Fitz might already been expecting this, but anyways:

  [MENTION=59816]FitzTheRuke[/MENTION] I want some long-lasting repercussions from the encounter with Cimber. I had originally had other plans for Imogen, and this will delay getting a second attack, I know, but:

if I took a level of Sorcerer (White Dragon), could I theme the Draconic Resilience (13+dex AC) to be a rime of frost on her offering protection instead of dragon scales?

For spells, I was thinking only things with no material components (ruling out Light, which would be useful), but:
Cantrips: Frostbite, Mold Earth*, Mage Hand*, and Prestidigitation
Spells: Shield* and Expeditious Retreat*. 

All of the spells would function normally, but the ones with an * would similarly be cold-themed: instead of a force hand, it would be an ice-pick, instead of just moving fast, there'd be ice on her feat (or an ice path, like Icemna in the original X-men). 

There'd be no mechanical implications to this (the draconic language etc would be there, but would likely not come up anyway) and it's not as useful as a +2 dex or something more on point, but it does mean she'd become an unarmoured fighter (which is fun) and it would have some story impact on the choice she made in August. 

If you are okay with the re-flavouring, then that's what I'll do.


----------



## Ancalagon

I think that would be pretty cool!   And it delays your attack and ASI bonus by a level, so it's balanced too.  You also want to take spells that "age" well as you level up, and they seem to fit the bill (unlike say, sleep which is great at low level and pretty weak at higher ones)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That sounds really awesome. We can say she and the ring had a particular affinity and she was left "frost-touched". Even this effect may have remained dormant in her, had she not so quickly been inflicted with the "shivering sickness" (not actually a fever but a minor elemental disease that actually lowers your body temperature until you freeze to death if you don't fight it off.)


----------



## Ancalagon

gargoyleking said:


> Harb is proficient with Medicine, not a Healer's Kit.  Or he'd take it.  As-is, I'm thinking +2 Dex would be good for him.




I didn't even consider that - Rodrigo has no medical knowledge in particular so, RP wise it doesn't quite fit ...


----------



## gargoyleking

I could take Medic.  The first HD spent every short rest can be maxed out for up to 6 people.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

RP wise, you can learn Med Kit or Herbalism from Qawasha and Tarri. Both are good at it. (In particular if you fluff it as a mastery of Chultan remedies). You can even get their "help" when you need to roll checks for it! (If they are there, obv.)


----------



## Ancalagon

Well, I already updated my sheet... perhaps at level 6


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Not too late. S'up to you.


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, I don't think we have any kits.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Interestingly, there are caches that can be found with med kits in 'em. Also, Tarri has one. Qawasha has an herbalist kit.


----------



## gargoyleking

In that case, Harb will take the feat.  It fits his fluff the most, and he's been doing the job already.  But how will we handle the proficiency part?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> In that case, Harb will take the feat.  It fits his fluff the most, and he's been doing the job already.  But how will we handle the proficiency part?




How do you mean?


----------



## gargoyleking

Don't you need proficiency in healers kits?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Strangely, you don't: There's no prerequisite, and there's no rolls involved. I think the Feat is using a slightly different mechanic to model ability as a healer than the usual proficiency system. They probably should have had the feat give you proficiency if you don't have it, but the skill, proficiency, and tool systems are inconsistent anyway. IMO, it's probably the weakest thing design-wise in 5e, but it works. Sometimes has a few wonky bits, is all.

Story-wise, you'll have learned some tricks at the monastery, some stuff from Qawasha, some stuff from Tarri, and have a natural aptitude as well. (Monastic tricks could be massage or joint-manipulation, or even teaching the others to breathe through pain, or whatever).


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> Strangely, you don't: There's no prerequisite, and there's no rolls involved. I think the Feat is using a slightly different mechanic to model ability as a healer than the usual proficiency system. They probably should have had the feat give you proficiency if you don't have it, but the skill, proficiency, and tool systems are inconsistent anyway. IMO, it's probably the weakest thing design-wise in 5e, but it works. Sometimes has a few wonky bits, is all.
> 
> Story-wise, you'll have learned some tricks at the monastery, some stuff from Qawasha, some stuff from Tarri, and have a natural aptitude as well. (Monastic tricks could be massage or joint-manipulation, or even teaching the others to breathe through pain, or whatever).




kitsch? Majority of Harbs training has been in how to comfort the dying rather than to keep them alive.  But with death on the Fritz, Harb has taken it upon himself to work on actual healing abilities.  This is really the fluffy response in his case anyways.

Okay then, can we assume that travelling with Qwasha he's accumulated the equivalent of a healers kit then?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sure. Could have picked up some clean(ish) rags for at either of the camps to use as bandages, collected medicinal plants with Qawasha and even caught some leeches in the swamp outskirts. You can get clean water from the Alchemy Jug, so sure. He's got a healer's kit.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Yeah, you don't need proficiency for a healer's kit. It isn't really one of the "tools". It doesn't do anything except let you stabilize someone. If you have the feat, you can actually do some HP recovery. I don't know the Medic feat you're talking about. I don't think that's a thing, unless it's UA.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I am assuming you use average HP when you level. If it's rolled, let me know and I will change it.


----------



## Fradak

Yup, average.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Okay, Dellrak is leveled up then. +1 Strength and +1 Constitution. Otherwise he doesn't really get anything else at level 4.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The Feat is called "Healer" in the PHB. I kept looking for it under Medic, too.


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> The Feat is called "Healer" in the PHB. I kept looking for it under Medic, too.



I know, I was considering medic as an alternative.  I can see the two working very well in tandem.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, now I am with Kahless. What's "medic"?


----------



## gargoyleking

Let's you ensure that up to 6 people get to max their first HD used during a short rest.


----------



## gargoyleking

It's a UA feat and a DC 15 to accomplish, but also doubles your medicine proficiency bonus.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Well, THAT one obviously needs proficiency in Medicine. Is it one of the skill feats UA? I haven't looked at UAs in a long time. Can you give me the precise wording of it out of curiosity?


----------



## Fradak

Medic
You master the physician’s arts, gaining the following benefits:
• Increase your Wisdom score by 1, to a maximum of 20.
• You gain proficiency in the Medicine skill. If you are already proficient in the skill, you add double your proficiency bonus to checks you make with it.
• During a short rest, you can clean and bind the wounds of up to six willing beasts and humanoids. Make a DC 15 Wisdom (Medicine) check for each creature. On a success, if a creature spends a Hit Die during this rest, that creature can forgo the roll and instead regain the maximum number of hit points the die can restore. A creature can do so only once per rest, regardless of how many Hit Dice it spends.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm not against it.

(I don't really like the rolling for each creature, design-wise, but it's okay.)

Like we said before, if you take it, it just means that Harb's been training with Qawasha, Tarri, and had some previous training that just didn't quite add up to "proficient" (in other words, Qawasha and Tarri brush up his already-started training).


----------



## gargoyleking

I think Healer is more beneficial and actually scales with level which is nice.  The combo would be nice for a non-magical healing specialist but Harb is really only marginally interested in preserving life.  And really only because of the unnatural effects of the artifact.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Makes sense. The only reason he had some very basic medical training in his past, that he had not kept up with, was to do deathwatch on the sick and elderly. He knew ways to check pulse, reflexes, breathing, stuff like that. Tarri and Qawasha just show him how to use it to keep people alive, and he's mostly learning it to keep this specific group alive for the mission. I get it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Updated.  Gained slow fall as well.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION] I was updating my character notes, and I noticed that the RG still has Nameless posted at Level ONE! I'm not sure if I just didn't notice before, or if you accidently put up an old one.


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> [MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION] I was updating my character notes, and I noticed that the RG still has Nameless posted at Level ONE! I'm not sure if I just didn't notice before, or if you accidently put up an old one.



I think I've skipped that part every level.  The rest should be about right except maybe gold and inventory.  And the new weapons profiles.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Fradak said:


> Medic
> You master the physician’s arts, gaining the following benefits:
> • Increase your Wisdom score by 1, to a maximum of 20.
> • You gain proficiency in the Medicine skill. If you are already proficient in the skill, you add double your proficiency bonus to checks you make with it.
> • During a short rest, you can clean and bind the wounds of up to six willing beasts and humanoids. Make a DC 15 Wisdom (Medicine) check for each creature. On a success, if a creature spends a Hit Die during this rest, that creature can forgo the roll and instead regain the maximum number of hit points the die can restore. A creature can do so only once per rest, regardless of how many Hit Dice it spends.




Ah, okay. I basically ignore UA, which is why I hadn't heard of it. Doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

*Feedback*

Overall, my games have had a pretty good track record when it comes to player retention and posting frequency. They've slowed down lately, which is just as much on me as anyone else, if not more so. Anyway, I've decided to take a little poll of my players to see what you think:

Please let me know which of these fits your opinion best (feel free to expand on it or make up another):

1) The rate the games are moving at are fine (or at least good enough) and we should continue on as is, keeping up as best as we are able.
2) The games are slow, and we should try to do better, but it's no biggie.
3) The games are too slow, and we should crack the whip.

If you pick 3, then pick one or more of these:
a) Slow posting players should pick up the pace or drop out and/or be replaced.
b) Fitz should pick up the pace or drop running Rise of the Dracolich.
c) Fitz should pick up the pace or drop running Fitz' Folly.
d) Fitz should pick up the pace or drop running Scourge of Daggerford.

If you want your opinion to be private, feel free to PM me.

Personally, I'm a little disappointed in myself for slowing down, but I'm not sure it's a problem. If everyone (or almost everyone) is happy with how things are going, then so am I. I hold myself to a high standard, but I'm easy-going and not judgemental of others, so if things are fine, I'll stop worrying about it.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Same answer as in other thread:

My vote is 2. We have slowed down over the past few weeks, and I expect over december that will continue. But I do hope that in January, we can all be back up to speed.  I am pleased with the game, and am here for the long haul, I hope.

I'll add this: don't beat yourself up, Fitz.  Running a game takes energy and time, and we are all the beneficiaries of your investment. But everyone has real lives too. The commitment for us is the least. If you need to drop a game, of course we'll understand.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I vote 1. Again, holiday slowdown is common. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Ancalagon

So - surprise round.  Does that mean that some of us don't get to go at all?  Do we take a standard movement (well, halved because of difficult terrain?), ie "act normal as if we don't know there is a fight" or do we spent a round getting our bearings?  

Suggestion to the party for tactics:  The foe will either split up (in which case we have 2 mini-fights simultaneously) or will attack one group or the other.  We should try to remain in line of sight with each other if this happens.  This way, the group not being attacked can "move and shoot" and provide supporting missile fire to assist the one being attacked directly ( assuming they attack in melee range).


----------



## Kobold Stew

If you're surprised, there's no move, no action (and so no bonus action), and no reaction. 

Nada.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Like Kobold said. 5e surprise is like a condition (like a round one stun) that takes away your actions. You defend yourself normally, though. I usually allow what is normally free actions as part of the fluff (drawing weapons, speaking). Story-wise it's a just-too-late mad scramble.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Man, Surprise even stops Rodrigo from his usual counter-attacks. I had assumed that he would parry, or something, but I just looked it up: No reactions. Of course, that's "until after your turn" and we didn't roll initiative. So let's have an Init roll-off. If Rodrigo beats the Pterafolk who's attacking him, he's got his reactions available.

Pterafolk: [roll0]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I should point out, too that there's no line-of sight from the top of the hill (like where Chrysagon is) to where Tarri & Kasqa are around the corner of the second bend. Chrys can just see Rodrigo and Qawasha rounding the bend.

However, Harb is moving to a spot where he can *just* start to see their heads as they come up the trail. (And therefore the Pterafolk above them).


----------



## Ancalagon

Initiative on the cliff: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6


He's surprised all right.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

... And now frightened! (And a little injured).


----------



## Ancalagon

Well... until the end of my next turn.  Even though Rodrigo is surprised, I believe he still gets a turn!   

(... I think.  Surprise mechanics are always a bit challenging)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Good point.


----------



## Kobold Stew

oops -- I missed the initiative roll. [roll0] for Miss Imogen.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@_*gargoyleking*_ & @_*Fradak*_

From where Harb is, he can't see Tarri and Kasqa's struggles, but he has a very good view of Rodrigo, Qawasha, and Imogen. Chrysagon, on the other hand, can see everyone. Do you both want to concentrate fire on a single pterafolk (say, the one on Rodrigo), or would Chrys go for the one trying to drag Tarri away? In other words, any target preferences here?

Edit: Looks like Chrys can focus-fire with Imogen if you want to go after the one on Tarri. I will go with that if I get to resolving it before you have a chance to reply. In which case, don't worry about it!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> oops -- I missed the initiative roll. [roll0] for Miss Imogen.




So she shook off the fear while she was surprised and is good to go on her turn.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]  I believe you get disadvantage when firing a range attack while in melee. It would cancel out with your advantage, and I'll take your first rolls. Of course, you rolled like crap anyway. Maybe the 14 will hit. I'll have to see...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Fair enough.  I had thought it was only if the creature was my target. 
If I had known that I'd have used disengage as the first action, but it probably doesn't change things in any case. Go with this, and chalk it up to lesson learned.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Fair enough.  I had thought it was only if the creature was my target.




I think it's more "You can't ignore the guy who's trying to kill you while you shoot at someone else" that's the disadvantage! But you're right, there's also the "he just knocks your bow and you miss" problem too.


----------



## Fradak

I was not sure about what Chys could see. But my first thought was to free Miss Imogen.


----------



## gargoyleking

I leave it up to you at this point Fitz.  Harb would probably focus fire if he could, but I'm not sure what's in range to not suffer DA on the shot from whatever new vantage point he finds.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Dellrak can only really see the one pterafolk.


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay, so we can see them.  But if we kill them won't it put their captives in more danger?We don't want to drop them down the cliff sides by accident.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's a dilemma for sure. Tarri might fall down to the road (though the fall could kill her even so) but Qawasha is over a drop of about eighty feet and even then, he could fall further if he were to bounce or roll. Both are unconscious, so they're not what you would call good at saving throws ATM...


----------



## gargoyleking

[MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION]

See above post for the answer to your question in (IC).


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> It's a dilemma for sure. Tarri might fall down to the road (though the fall could kill her even so) but Qawasha is over a drop of about eighty feet and even then, he could fall further if he were to bounce or roll. Both are unconscious, so they're not what you would call good at saving throws ATM...




Um...Oops. It looked on the map like he was still over the road when I wrote Dellrak's post...


----------



## Ancalagon

gargoyleking said:


> [MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION]
> 
> See above post for the answer to your question in (IC).



I'm still not sure about if I can reach the petrafolk in melee - it doesn't sound like it but it depends on the geometry of the terrain. 

Anyway,  we have to attack.  There is no guarantee that they will survive the fall, but there is also no guarantee that there is any possibility of rescue if we let them fly away...


----------



## gargoyleking

Ancalagon said:


> I'm still not sure about if I can reach the petrafolk in melee - it doesn't sound like it but it depends on the geometry of the terrain.
> 
> Anyway,  we have to attack.  There is no guarantee that they will survive the fall, but there is also no guarantee that there is any possibility of rescue if we let them fly away...



I was considering that.  I'd focus on saving the cartographer first.  Harb is hoping to catch the other one at a better place.  Maybe even attacking it when it lands.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Is grappling the opponents still present we have and trying to make an exchange worth considering? Miss Imogen could help, but is unlikely to succeed on her own. 

I think pterafolk are intelligent; the question is wether they'd swap their hunters for food. We would.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Or someone can tell Miss Imogen who to shoot, and she'll do that.


----------



## Ancalagon

gargoyleking said:


> I was considering that.  I'd focus on saving the cartographer first.  Harb is hoping to catch the other one at a better place.  Maybe even attacking it when it lands.



We need our guide more than the cartographer no?


----------



## gargoyleking

Ancalagon said:


> We need our guide more than the cartographer no?



She might survive a short drop.  Qawasha has such a long potential fall that if he's dropped, he'll likely just be dead by the time we can get to him.  Even if he doesn't die on impact.


----------



## Ancalagon

gargoyleking said:


> She might survive a short drop.  Qawasha has such a long potential fall that if he's dropped, he'll likely just be dead by the time we can get to him.  Even if he doesn't die on impact.



I had read 8, not 80.... jebus. Yeah that's bad.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, to answer some of your questions: 

Pterafolk are said to be able to speak, though Chultans consider them unreasonable and violent. It may be possible to negotiate with them, but it would be considered a historical diplomatic triumph. 

The one carrying Qawasha has flown over the road and is now over the cliff (note the dark gray circle-ish thing under them - th at's where the road has partially crumbled off of the cliff. However, they are only a short way out from the road, so it would be possible to leap out there and grab either Qawasha or his opponent - but it would be a very dangerous thing to do.  I dunno, I've seen PCs do stupider stuff.

Dellrak's quarrel will wound the creature, but it won't kill him, so don't worry about that one.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> However, they are only a short way out from the road, so it would be possible to leap out there and grab either Qawasha or his opponent - but it would be a very dangerous thing to do.  I dunno, I've seen PCs do stupider stuff.




... Rodrigo is heroic, but not *that* heroic... :/


----------



## Fradak

Chrysagon wants to cast Sanctuary on Tarri. Here is the spell:



> Until the spell ends, any creature who targets the warded creature with an attack or a harmful spell must first make a Wisdom saving throw. On a failed save, the creature must choose a new target or lose the attack or spell.




By RAW the spell has to be cast before the attack. But, as the Pterafolk his holding her, it's a bit like if he was continuously attacking her, I suppose. If the Pterafolk fails the save, is it possible that he doesn't care about Tarri and drops her? They look flying over the path.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I don't think carrying her would count as harmful, whereas dropping her would be.


----------



## Fradak

Ok, he'll throw a javelin then. Post it soon.


----------



## gargoyleking

Might keep her alive when he gets to where he's going.


----------



## Ancalagon

Still sort of out for the holidays but will return tomorrow or Saturday.  Happy 2019!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Might keep her alive when he gets to where he's going.




That's true. If he gets away with her, it'll stop them from eating her (assuming that's what they want to do) before you have a chance to mount a rescue...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ack!  Apologies! I had thought I had responded to this game, like, before Christmas!  But I didn't, or if I did, it is now lost.

I'll post something right away.

I'm so sorry, and I hope this hasn't slowed us down.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... I hope everyone has had a good Holiday and is ready to get back to playing. I'd like to pick things up (a bit) from our recent pace - not too much - but if you could find time to post a couple of times a week at least, I'd appreciate it. We'll do our best, anyway, and see how it goes. I hope everyone is with us.


----------



## Kobold Stew

So....

Attack now, or wait for reinforcements? Or just try to get past?


----------



## Ancalagon

While creepy as hell, she hasn't attacked yet...


----------



## gargoyleking

Let's hope she doesn't come looking for lunch.


----------



## Ancalagon

It's not clear if it's a commentary, as in "these poor suckers are going to be eaten by the monsters inside" , or a declaration of intent.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

For those of you playing Rise of the Dracolich... I find it funny that I seem to be running "climb down the hole into the lair" in two different games. This is not on purpose! It's a fluke that they came up in both adventures at the same time!


----------



## Ancalagon

Lol


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] I was just checking out your latest post and I have two questions: 

1: If you are using Planar Warrior (As a bonus action, choose one creature you can see within 30 feet of you. The next time you hit that creature on this turn with a weapon attack, all damage dealt by the attack becomes force damage, and the creature takes an extra 1d8 force damage from the attack.) Where is your extra 1d8 damage?

2: What's the opportunity attack for? Just in case someone provokes?


----------



## Ancalagon

Sorry for the triple post, but I was on my phone and it was a bit of a complex one, and with the built in rolling system, I had to do it in multiple steps.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] I was just checking out your latest post and I have two questions:
> 
> 1: If you are using Planar Warrior (As a bonus action, choose one creature you can see within 30 feet of you. The next time you hit that creature on this turn with a weapon attack, all damage dealt by the attack becomes force damage, and the creature takes an extra 1d8 force damage from the attack.) Where is your extra 1d8 damage?
> 
> 2: What's the opportunity attack for? Just in case someone provokes?




1. I forgot the extra damage. Here's a roll. It isn't much: Planar Ally damage: 1d8 *2*
2. The OA roll is for "just in case". That way you aren't waiting on me for a roll if someone provokes.


----------



## Fradak

I should not say that but I think Chrysagon is at 9/36 (-11-10-6).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ouch! I probably missed copying something to my Round-Counter & Notes page!


----------



## Ancalagon

Fradak said:


> I should not say that but I think Chrysagon is at 9/36 (-11-10-6).




Ouch indeed!

If Rodrigo hadn't mitigated/healed so much damage he would be close to zero.  His 18 AC doesn't seem to be working :/


----------



## Ancalagon

You know, one of the goal in creating Rodrigo was to see if  "does a dex-meleeist fighter work" and I think we can see that the answer is definitely yes.  I used to think that the fighter was a bit underwhelming, but it seems that it's not the case ... well maybe a bit less than the paladin, but not a big enough difference that's it's a huge problem...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I like fighters better than Paladins, but then, I'm not that big a fan of spells. (I'm weird that way.)


----------



## Ancalagon

I had not realized how weak that flank was :-O


----------



## KahlessNestor

I really like 5e fighters.

And the die roller just hates my dwarves. They can't hit a damn thing. And I have a greataxe! I just need to connect!


----------



## gargoyleking

Would it be possible for Harb to block Dellrak from running away?  Maybe force him to dodge instead of run?  It'd probably be safer for him in the long run.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Frightened doesn't cause you to run... You just can't move closer to the source and have disadvantaged while the source is in line of sight.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ok, that works too then.


----------



## Ancalagon

Is it back luck on the dice?  It's looking might touch and go here :O.  Let's home that our druid guide has some kind of crowd control spell or something to push them back.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I sometimes wonder what exactly a person can do with a (non-modern) medkit that would help someone WHILE THEY ARE FIGHtING.

Ideas:

1: Pain-numbing Root/Herb ("Here, chew on this!")
2: Bladder/wineskin of stimulant ("Drink up!")
3: Clippers to chop-off arrow-shafts (leave the heads in).

Any other ideas? I mean there are almost more ways to imagine how you could help (even by propping the fighter up) WITHOUT using up a consumable. Personally, I find (IRL) just having someone shout to me, "You got this!" to be very helpful (that's why I never minded the Warlord's "healing" in 4e, other than when it caused the dying to get back up - though that was easily explained by suggesting that they only *thought* they were dying until the expert told them it wasn't as bad as it felt like).


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> I sometimes wonder what exactly a person can do with a (non-modern) medkit that would help someone WHILE THEY ARE FIGHtING.
> 
> Ideas:
> 
> 1: Pain-numbing Root/Herb ("Here, chew on this!")
> 2: Bladder/wineskin of stimulant ("Drink up!")
> 3: Clippers to chop-off arrow-shafts (leave the heads in).
> 
> Any other ideas? I mean there are almost more ways to imagine how you could help (even by propping the fighter up) WITHOUT using up a consumable. Personally, I find (IRL) just having someone shout to me, "You got this!" to be very helpful (that's why I never minded the Warlord's "healing" in 4e, other than when it caused the dying to get back up - though that was easily explained by suggesting that they only *thought* they were dying until the expert told them it wasn't as bad as it felt like).



How about taking a page from Naruto?  Medicine pills that gives the user a burst of energy to keep fighting.


----------



## Kobold Stew

- wash the wound with water
- cover the wound with some vaseline-equivalent (to remove exposure to oxygen) - a poultice
- apply pressure, give a cloth that can stop things pouring out.


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> - wash the wound with water
> - cover the wound with some vaseline-equivalent (to remove exposure to oxygen) - a poultice
> - apply pressure, give a cloth that can stop things pouring out.



This all makes sense, except that the patient is fighting a monster....


----------



## Kobold Stew

p'shaw. You've got an undefined portion of six seconds!


----------



## Fradak

Usually they used honey on wounds (disinfect & antibiotic properties) and chew willow bark (reduce fever and inflammation).
They also got access to opium though, so

_"it is conceivable that an extract of opium poppy applied on a wound might be absorbed in a large enough amounts to work as a shot of morphine." The Healing Hand: Man and Wound in the Ancient World_

Maybe Harb could have some kind of ointment based on opium and honey ready to apply on open wounds with some compress?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes! I think "chewable painkillers" or "fast acting salves" could be pretty narcotic.

At any rate, Kahless described it as Harb throwing a bandage around him from behind. Presumably he timed it well, and gave the Dwarf a quick bear-hug with a bandage and tied it off behind him. Could work I suppose. 

(Although I think most distractions of the kind would get a guy killed most of the time.)

Still, people can do amazing things when they have good timing. Harb has good timing.


----------



## gargoyleking

Lol, all possible, I suppose.  But mainly my first rule of a fantasy world comes into play, I think.  "Never try to force reality onto fantasy."

It's like an anime.  May make no sense to us, but to the characters, it's reasonable.


----------



## Ancalagon

Rodrigo can heal himself through sheer willpower so... yeah


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Lol, all possible, I suppose.  But mainly my first rule of a fantasy world comes into play, I think.  "Never try to force reality onto fantasy."
> 
> It's like an anime.  May make no sense to us, but to the characters, itI's reasonable.




I agree, for the most part. I'm not looking for "reality", but I am trying for something that can at least be imagined. That's why I like to spitball ideas. The more ideas, the more ways things can happen. I just don't like leaving it at "Character X 'heals' character Y with his med-kit" without at least a _little_ thought being thrown to what that looks like.

You may have noticed that I like to be a bit descriptive! 

I don't care if it's "real", but I it's always good to start there and work your way out to "awesome"!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Rodrigo can heal himself through sheer willpower so... yeah




That part has to do with the bit of HP that corresponds to Morale and dealing with Shock. He's just got the grit to ignore actual wounds, which of course, only correspond to _part_ of the "general attrition" that HP represent. 

Part of the game I like is that people can come up with LOTS of ways that the mechanics can be explained. I'm happy with nearly _any_ explanation that sounds cool/fun. The only thing I don't like is NO explanation.


----------



## gargoyleking

Perhaps I'm being a bit lazy in my description then?  I'll work on improving that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think you do fine!


----------



## Ancalagon

That fight was way closer than I expected.  Rodrigo rolled pretty well, but I am not sure what we did wrong as a whole... too spread out? 

I think I made one mistake (didn't realize how badly Delrak and Chrysagon were doing). But was the rest just bad rolls?


----------



## Fradak

Here is what happened to Chrys:

The Pterafolks rolled 23 22 19 18, even with disadvantage. And Chrys crit failed his death save. Kelemvor is clearly abandoning him.


----------



## Ancalagon

Fradak said:


> Here is what happened to Chrys:
> 
> The Pterafolks rolled 23 22 19 18, even with disadvantage. And Chrys crit failed his death save. Kelemvor is clearly abandoning him.




I run a game with a paladin as the main tank of the group.   Paladins can be good tanks (and at higher level, their saving throw protection aura is super good), but for more mundane clubs and arrows kinda threats, all they have is their AC.  The barbarian has damage resistance, the battlemaster has maneuvers and the eldritch knight has "burst AC", but the paladin is quite vulnerable to a series of good rolls... 

Apart from getting better armor, casting shield of faith (and honestly, bless may be better as a use of your concentration), I'm not sure what else you can do :/


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Paladins should Smite. The best way to not get killed for a Pally is to smash the enemy before they get smashed.


----------



## Fradak

You're right. With a Cleric casting Bless, the pally can smite. But here, Chrysagon has to buff. So with only 3 spell slots per day (for maybe 3 combats per day), he needs to keep them for bless and protection vs evil. He has not much options until he got more spell slots. 

And it's part of the character, he wants to help his companions. Bursting his spell slots for smiting looks selfish to him. He doesn't even Bless himself.

What we should do is to focus more on one target at a time. The damage were split on 4 targets during almost all the fight. So we kept taking a lot of hits. I suppose we can blame the terrain this time.

*Pterafolk1* (K10) HP less 25
*Pterafolk2* (M8) HP less 
*Pterafolk3* (I13) HP less 
*Pterafolk4* (J13) HP less 12
*Pterafolk5* (K13) HP less 5
*Pterafolk6* (E11) HP less 32


----------



## Ancalagon

Could you upgrade your armor? 2 of those hits were very close.

And you are totally right about spreading damage. It's not always possible to 100% focus fire - pretty rare in fact - but we could do better.


----------



## Fradak

It's bless (3 targets) or +2 AC for 1.
It's really a no brainer. Chrysagon hopes to find a plate at some point.


----------



## Ancalagon

Bless might arguably be better for damage dealing than smiting. If 2 misses in a fight are turned into a hit by bless, that is more damage than the 2d8 the smite would  do. And it boosts savings throws!


----------



## Ancalagon

I think that one of Rodrigo 's attack was converted into a hit.  That is 1d8+6, at least, right there.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yep. I'm also 100% in support of being true to the character's feelings. Another factor against Smite (though I maintain it's what I usually see out of Paladins, and seems to work well) is that *sometimes* it will be wasted. I've had a Smite-Happy Paladin player use her smites when her regular shot would have dropped the foe. She did it often enough that I started to let her know, to save her smites for later.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb was also generally having a horrible time striking his targets.  My two-hit rolls have been terrible this fight.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yep. I'm also 100% in support of being true to the character's feelings. Another factor against Smite (though I maintain it's what I usually see out of Paladins, and seems to work well) is that *sometimes* it will be wasted. I've had a Smite-Happy Paladin player use her smites when her regular shot would have dropped the foe. She did it often enough that I started to let her know, to save her smites for later.




Last session I ran, the paladin came out, and use branding smite *and* a smite dice vs an undead, and rolled a crit.   Did over 60 points of damage.  The undead had less than 30 left.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Dellrak couldn't hit a damn thing this fight, so there was that.

And we couldn't exactly focus fire when it's in a narrow 5' corridor and we're being flanked. I suppose Dellrak could have gone with his crossbow and helped out the funnel. He's a decent shot. But that doesn't address the flanking issue (he's better with the greataxe).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I am all for focused-fire when it makes sense, but sometimes people get carried away with it.  It's probably that you could have done a *little* more of it here, but I think you fought this fight about as well as could be expected, dice-rolls aside. Mine were good, and yours weren't, overall. Chalk it up to that.


----------



## gargoyleking

That was basically what I was seeing.


----------



## gargoyleking

Generally speaking it's best to use your hit dice during a short rest and save the med kit uses for tough battles or in between fights and when not resting.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I agree. It's not like Song of Rest or anything. Blow HD. Most of the time you get a long rest before they run out, anyway.


----------



## Ancalagon

Pssst, [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] , we just need a quick stealth check from you!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Sorry for holding things up! Here's a stealth roll

Stealth: 1d20+3 *10*


----------



## gargoyleking

Is there any indication that she actually senses Harb's presence at this time?


----------



## Ancalagon

She could be tense because she's afraid - same way *we* are tense.  Let's try to move on and not initiate hostilities?  

But... I think once we are a bit "past" her we should turn around and ask about the death curse, from a distance.  If she gets angry, we skedadle.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

She can't *see* (or hear) Harb. If she suspects he might be about, that's harder to say...


----------



## gargoyleking

Ok, Harb is going to sit tight and see what happens.


----------



## Ancalagon

So, we should discuss, a bit meta now, as players and GM, what to do next.

Should we press on directly to our goal, or should we meander a bit (to get more magic/xp/clues) before that?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think even if your intention is to press on for Omu, there will probably be a few interesting things along the way. The adventure is a pretty decent sandbox. I've run it three times now (though not all the way through - in fact, I think you guys might be furthest overall) and no one has done much of the same things.

The way I see it, you have a few choices at the moment, all of which I am indifferent to:

1: Return to Camp Vengeance. I expect you won't bother with this, though you may want to go get your canoe, so maybe?
2: Head directly south. Check out the weird shipwreck. Keep going south to Omu. (About a month in the Chultan Jungle!)
3: Go around the other side of the Aldani Basin (only a little out of your way, a few days at most) and check out the Heart of Ubtao. Then either head straight for Omu, or the shipwreck, which would again, be only a little out of the way. (Maybe a few more days?)
4: If you get a boat, head down either 
a) the River Soshenstar and return to Port Nyanzaru. Get the fast ship you came on and take it around to the south side of the peninsula. Then hike for Omu. This way would stop you from having to spend a month in the Chultan Jungle. Instead, you'd spend a week or two getting to the city and another week or so sailing around. Then at least a week in the jungle. It's not really faster, but it's "probably" safer? Depends.
or
b) the River Tath. This would get you to the sea faster than the other river, (Still a week or so) but then you'd either have to take the canoe around the coast (a trip of about another three weeks) or find a ship (which is not impossible and could get you to the closest bay to Omu in a week or so, then another week in the jungle. Ultimately saves you a week.) Maybe.

Qawasha, Wulf, Tarri, and Kasqa would talk about some of the options I've presented here that you might not have known about.

Note: The weeks I have been mentioning are actual seven-day weeks, not Forgotten Realms Tendays.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'd say we go get paid and then hit up the city.  We have used up a good chunk, if not all, of our healing potions already I believe.  Also, we may want to research the names of some of these places to better prepare for any dangers ahead.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I suppose it is *possible* to convince Breakbone to pay and release you. He's pretty much lost his mind with the weight of responsibility, but he was a reasonably good man once ( if always a bit tyranical).

You could report to Bol if you did that, too.


----------



## Ancalagon

I was asking in part on a more meta level.  We know we can't do an entire campaign book, it would take us 10 years to finish.  So do we want to press on the gas or still have a few episodes?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

On a meta level, I think we should just keep going and see what happens. I mean, I never intended to run this adventure with you at all - we were just going to do the pre-adventure. Trouble is, we all knew the plot-blurb of the adventure, so you all made characters that cared about the Death-Curse. The Pre-Adventure didn't get into that at all (and I got bored of running it myself) so we just went into the "real" adventure. 

Don't get me wrong, I've already been levelling you faster than would happen in a F2F game so we can get to the "bigger" places (and I plan to continue that trend). But also, I think exploring Chult has been fun to write, so I'm fine with just keeping going and see what happens. 

I suppose if you all feel like advancing along faster, I can gloss over stuff a bit more, but I've been enjoying writing the NPCs. I mean, Nanny Pupu (for example) was fun, even if you didn't really interact with her much.

I dunno, I expect we'll keep playing it by ear. Anyone have any opinions on it? 

(That includes you, Ancalagon - did you have anything in mind when you asked, or are you just checking what everyone else is thinking?)


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm fine taking our time a little bit.  We can make more progress if people can just stick to it better(including me   ).  We ran through the first mission rather quickly, even for most PbP I've been in so far.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm cool either way. Dellrak is a dwarf and wants to get paid LOL But he can be on task. Given the options, he might think getting paid, resupplying in the city, and then hopping on a boat (*shudder*) at the port might be quickest/safest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm gonna go with returning to Camp with the idea of going on to Port Nyanzaru.


----------



## gargoyleking

Can we see a map of the region?


----------



## Ancalagon

It really would help decide.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sure thing. It takes about a day to hack your way through a 10-mile jungle hex. You can do 2 of them (20 miles) on a canoe in the river. The map doesn't show the waterfalls, but there's about five of them on the trip to Port. They only slow you down if there's trouble (or if you have to carry sick people). 

You can pick up any of the paces I've just described by setting a fast pace (checks and consequences, naturally).

Oh, and I should mention, Artus Cimber's smaller canoe is somewhere about 20 miles (2 hexes) down the river from Camp Vengeance. If you want to "steal" it. I think there were a few boats at Camp Righteous, but they needed repair.

Here you go:


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I left the mines on the map, because I believe you could see them from the sea. Definitely the one closer to the port. Think of the sicker-looking jungle as "dense jungle" for now. You may notice that I obfuscated the south-east a bit! It's jungle, for all you know.


----------



## Ancalagon

Thank you.  And where are Omu, the ship and the heart on this map?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Thank you.  And where are Omu, the ship and the heart on this map?




Oh, right! I guess that's important

Here's your View South from Mbala. This corresponds to the Map that Tarri made. If you take the sea route, Qawasha suggests that you travel toward Omu through the Valley of Lost Honour from Shilku Bay (which is why I left it on the map - the bay being the body of water at the bottom - the Kobold Mountains form a point to the south).

I cut off "Ubtao" a little for the Heart, but you'll see it on the right side of the map.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You couldn't see Omu from Mbala (the dense jungle in the middle blocked the view) but you could see that volcano in the bottom right. Qawasha assures you that he believes it to be between the volcano and the valley.


----------



## Ancalagon

Omu is like 25 ish days away? Dang!

And what is Mbala - the place with the terror folks or?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Mbala is the ruins on top of the cliff where Nany Pupu lives.

Edit to add: It's somewhere between 20 and 30 days travel no matter *how* you go. The main difference is difficulty.

The ocean voyage from Port Nyanzaru is probably the fastest, and the least work for you, if you can get a boat down the Soshenstar River. With a boat, it's six to ten days. Without, twice that. The Brazen Pegasus, I think it was called, is a fast ship (it goes a hex in an HOUR in good conditions). So it might be worth it, even if it's a tough slog back down the river. 

...Assuming the 'Pegasus can be found in Port Nyanzaru as expected. 

OTOH, You can check out the Heart and/or the Shipwreck, going the other way. You can speed *that* trip up with a boat as well, crossing the Aldani Basin at 2 hexes a day (or so) but of course, you need a boat. 

Sorry about the boat thing. They really wanted your canoe for the sick.


----------



## Ancalagon

Ok so I was under the impression we were "close" to the ship, the heart, and close-ish to Omu.  After seeing these maps, I see we are quite far.

So, reasons to return to Port Nyanzaru:
- Resupply
- Do research
- Report 

Reasons to keep going:
- Go to the Heart of Ubta and the wreck of the star goddess.  Because if we come back and go around by ship, then those locations aren't "sort of on the way" anymore!  

I'm hesitating because in part I have a pretty limited understanding of our supply situation.   [MENTION=6899077]EarlyBird[/MENTION] was our quarter master, now I have no clue.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

What made you think you were "close"? 

Every time I mentioned the places I said things like:

 "Neither were close. It would be a *long slog* through the very wettest part of a wet land." 
(IC Post 1463)

And

 "It is *about a hundred miles away*." 
(Referring to the Heart of Ubtao for the first time in IC Post 1310) 

And 

"Somewhat *further away*, this time to the south, another oddity could be seen. It appeared to be a sailing ship, but it rested in the tops of some tall trees, over a hundred miles from the nearest sea."
 (Same Post)


And more recently than all of those, here in the OOC Post 1102, I said:

"south to Omu. (*About a month* in the Chultan Jungle!"

I guess there's a good reason to post you a map!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

In your reasons to return to Port, you missed:

Take a Ship south instead of hacking your way through the jungle.


----------



## gargoyleking

Haha!  Honestly, looks like if we aren't hacking through jungle we'll still have to climb potentially volcanic mountains?  Maybe we're better off just heading for the wreck.


----------



## Ancalagon

I think what happened is that the "it's visible" got more attention than the distances (due to the curvature of the earth, you can't see that far, but hey, in Faerun it could be different.  same way yaks can carry a ton and a half in Golarion).  

And yes, maps always help.


----------



## gargoyleking

Applying reality to a fantasy world.  Also, standing on a mountain tends to expand your view quite a bit.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> I think what happened is that the "it's visible" got more attention than the distances (due to the curvature of the earth, you can't see that far, but hey, in Faerun it could be different.  same way yaks can carry a ton and a half in Golarion).
> 
> And yes, maps always help.




You were two thousand feet up a cliff, on top of whatever elevation the middle of the peninsula is. Seeing far was the whole point of the last arc of the adventure!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Would we all fit in Cimber's smaller canoe? If so, then that is worth pursuing (we could even ask him for it...).

If not, I think we have the means to produce supplies we may need. The sensible choice would be to get the Brazen Pegasus. Heading further upriver seems more characteristic of the choices made so far.


----------



## gargoyleking

Fitz, can you roll an opp attack for the kobold with disadvantage against Mord?  (Entropic Ward)  I'll use the result in my post description.


----------



## Ancalagon

gargoyleking said:


> Fitz, can you roll an opp attack for the kobold with disadvantage against Mord?  (Entropic Ward)  I'll use the result in my post description.



I think that you crossed the streams, worlds colliding and all that  .


----------



## gargoyleking

Cats and dogs, living together...


----------



## Ancalagon

So btw, I will be on the road for a bit over a week, so my posting will be a bit inconsistent.  Sorry about that.

Anyway, my character has a slight preference to pushing on, and also wants to know our guide's opinion, but if the group wants to go back to the port, he will go with that too.


----------



## gargoyleking

Oh, I am so blind.  Sorry, wrong thread...


----------



## Ancalagon

gargoyleking said:


> Oh, I am so blind.  Sorry, wrong thread...



That is what my previous post was about lol


----------



## gargoyleking

I noticed after the fact.  Thanks for bringing it up in such a nerdy way though.  Gives me the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm honestly indifferent to which way you go, but it looks like the best way may in fact be to push straight for the south. You can check out the Heart, if you like, but it seems absolutely worth it to head for the Shipwreck.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oookay. Rafting across the Aldani Basin it is. The rafts only go about 1 to 2 miles per hour, but you don't get any further on foot than that and it's much harder work on foot (hacking through jungle). Also, in the Aldani Basin, it would be very wet on foot. 

BUT, most of the time, it's not terribly hard work to sit aboard the raft, even if you take a turn poling, so it's not difficult to make a long day of it. If you want to set a fast pace, and try to get 20 (or possibly more with a check!) miles in a day, it's totally doable. 

What do you think?


----------



## gargoyleking

What kind of check?  Con?  Survival?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sure. Str (Athletics) to pole faster, Wis (Survival) to follow the best "path", or Con to go dawn-to-dusk while others rest. (This is if you want to push the limits of a Fast Pace - otherwise you just follow the Fast Pace rules, which in this case would be that you have a 75% chance of making it 2 hexes (20 miles) in a day, and take -5 to Passive Perception against random encounter potential threats.


----------



## gargoyleking

Eww, -5 doesn't sound fun.  Could others pole and Harb stand watch?  I believe he's the best Perception still?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have to admit, I prefer doing overland travel as a mini skill-challenge, rather than the standard 5e "You can go slower and sneak, or faster and see nothing." I like "roll some stuff based on the situation. I'll narrate what happens based on your rolls."

So fine, Harb can roll Perception (with no penalty). He probably takes a turn at the poles too, but not a long one. Mostly he keeps a look-out.


----------



## gargoyleking

Wow, I forget Harb only has a +4...  ah well, I think it's still the best we have?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Dellrak, Harb, Rodrigo, and Qawasha are all tied at +4. Personally, I think +4 is pretty good. Talented, but maybe not exceptional.


----------



## Kobold Stew

My view is not to worry about playing your best skill. Despite her strength of 8, Miss Imogen does the strength test -- she doesn't want to sit around and get a free ride when others are working.


----------



## gargoyleking

I understand that, it's more about playing to your strengths to me too though.  Harb helps out where he can, but he's more of a scout than anything anyways.  At least, as far as these situations go.  Some of his best skills are basically useless right now.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm heading out of town for a week's vacation on Friday, so I likely won't get a post in next week. I'll be back on June 10 and start trying to catch up.


----------



## Ancalagon

I'm back in town but pretty busy today, shold be able to post late this evening.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb's Athletics sucks, he'll help whoever's else decides to push on his raft instead?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sure thing. It's the NPC's job to do it, after all. 

Although, now that I think about it, the raft probably has a speed of 15' without anyone having to make any checks. Usually 5e doesn't make people make checks to move (even on a vehicle) unless they want to do something fancy (or if there's some kind of obstacle). 

So I won't be mean enough to make you roll just to move. Just tell your raft's NPC where you want to go and he'll take you there. He can even "dash" your raft 30' by using his action.  

I *will* rule, however, that whatever movement the raft goes while you're on it comes out of each passenger's own movement. (For example, if the raft goes 20' you only have 10' of movement left if your speed is 30). 

In my mind it would be weird to have someone *gain* movement in a round by riding a slow-moving object.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So Chrysagon got thoroughly wrapped up by the Assassin Vine. He's gonna pass out from poison at the start of his next turn. I can't think of any way to avoid it. I'll certainly let him wait until the end of the round to take his turn. See what others can do.

(That damage roll was crazy). 

The sticks might be in some trouble here.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kahless is back tomorrow, so I'll let him post round one for Dellrak before rolling the round over.


----------



## Kobold Stew

strategy-ing: For the Assassin Vine -- I don't know if an arrow will be enough to stop it, but Miss Imogen can cast Mold Earth, which will move loose earth 5' away.  casting it on where the vine is planted will cause no damage, but (a) it may break the stranglehold so someone else can rush in, or (b) it should at least give advantage for an attempt to break free. 

I'm not asking Fitz to rule on this -- just indicating what I think the best thing for Miss Imogen to do is, and she can do it early.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb does have an anti-toxin, I believe.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Back. Sorry it took so long to get a post in. Digging out from under a week's worth of not posting in all my games!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's not a big deal - and I'd rather be ahead than behind - but I hadn't rolled the round over yet, I'd been waiting for Dellrak's turn. But that's okay, I'll post a round-shift AND resolve your round two turns asap.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

No worries about getting ahead of ourselves, I can see how easy it is to move on, especially when I resolve 85% of a round in a single post. I just hadn't got to 100%, waiting on Dellrak. *That* is understandable how that got confused, too, as I moved on with Angis in the other game when Kahless was absent. We'll get back on track pretty quick. 

I just want to know the results of [MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION] Rodrigo's Perception before I do the next turn for the Mound. (And start resolving everyone else's turns).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I absolutely would have let Miss Imogen's Mold Earth give Chrysagon Advantage on his escape attempt. Unfortunately, he passes out before he gets a chance to roll. Still, I'll let it move the creature close enough to Dellrak for the Dwarf to make it through the difficult terrain (assuming he jumped over a few squares of vines on his way into the water, otherwise he wouldn't have made it anyway...)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=6865745]gargoyleking[/MENTION] I'm gonna give you one more roll to spot the Shambling Mound - Ukee the flying monkey is pointing and screeching. I don't know if she sees it or not, but she'll give Harb Advantage anyway. dc is 18, though, so good luck.


----------



## gargoyleking

[roll0]

Advantage ftw?  Thank you flying monkey!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sorry, team -- we seem to have stalled. 

Antitoxin: is preventative. Miss Imogen has two doses, and Harb has one that I know of (IC 704, 708).

Healing potions: I think I have been lax here. My character sheet lists three potions, but I know at least one has been drunk, and possibly 2 or three. I didn't keep good records oon this, I'm afraid. I'd like there to be one left, but if anyone's memory is better than mine, I will happily defer -- it is quite possible they are all gone. 

Effects of poison. I realize that I don't know the effects of poison on the dying. When I post, I will act on the following assumption: 
1. That once unconscious, poison does not continue to cause hitpoint loss.
2. That once stabilized, it requires another "hit" before death saves begin again (i.e. that autodamage from poison [if any] wouldn't restart it immediately.)
3. Chrysagon, restrained and Unconscious (and failing a death throw this round) needs treatment right away.
4. That the vine could easily attack him again this round, and any damage will cause a death save failure.

If this is so my plan is to make an untrained medicine check to stabilize (with Weed's help?), or to apply a potion if there is one [in which case Weed could apply an antitoxin once he's conscious?], rather than shoot an arrow.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sorry, Harb would have gone to help, but the terrain in his way is extremely prohibitive.  Honestly, not sure what he's going to do.  Maybe throw another dart?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Sorry, Harb would have gone to help, but the terrain in his way is extremely prohibitive.  Honestly, not sure what he's going to do.  Maybe throw another dart?




I can have Hup'lo disengage and you can climb up on the raft and fight the mound, if you like. I'm not sure how you can help Chrysagon. Maybe you could try to pole-vault over the hazardous terrain? It's only fifteen feet. I'd let you pull that off with a dc12 acrobatics if you want to give it a shot. Failure would have you fall 5' short and have to roll the save against the hazard, though.


----------



## gargoyleking

That would work.  Athletics would suck, but Acro is good for him.


----------



## gargoyleking

Gee, gotta love playing the odds for effect, right?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Potion audit.

Okay, here is what I have been able to see:

1. Silvertusk gives Imogen three potions at IC 631.
2. Two of these have been used: IC 1295 (Tarri), 1399 (Chrysagon)
3. Imogen thought about using one at IC 1300, but they took a short rest instead. So she has one.

Also: 
4. Rodrigo finds a potion and takes it (IC 704, 706).
5. The group finds one at IC 738. No one explicitly takes it, but Rodrigo talks about doing so at 740, and so perhaps he has two.

(Possibly there were potions before 638, but I know Imogen didn't have any.)

In any case, I believe she has one now, and can use it. Rodrigo might have 2.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

If no one remembers differently (or kept track or wants to go work it out) I say let's go with that. Imogen 1. Rodrigo 2.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Gee, gotta love playing the odds for effect, right?




Ah the "dice" - always good for fun and frustration.

GM: That is Harb's free "object interaction" and his movement (with a skill check and a saving throw) but he technically has not used his action, which he can use for an escape attempt (athletics or acrobatics dc14 (I think)). Though I guess I will have to check if he has enough movement left to get out this round...


----------



## gargoyleking

Athletics: [roll0]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

According to the hazard's stat-block, the Escape *is* limited to athletics, not acrobatics, so it's good you rolled that. You will be happy to know that I misquoted the dc! It's 13! AND Harb has *just* enough movement to tear his way free and climb up onto solid(ish) ground next to Dellrak.


----------



## Ancalagon

Kobold Stew said:


> Potion audit.
> 
> Okay, here is what I have been able to see:
> 
> 1. Silvertusk gives Imogen three potions at IC 631.
> 2. Two of these have been used: IC 1295 (Tarri), 1399 (Chrysagon)
> 3. Imogen thought about using one at IC 1300, but they took a short rest instead. So she has one.
> 
> Also:
> 4. Rodrigo finds a potion and takes it (IC 704, 706).
> 5. The group finds one at IC 738. No one explicitly takes it, but Rodrigo talks about doing so at 740, and so perhaps he has two.
> 
> (Possibly there were potions before 638, but I know Imogen didn't have any.)
> 
> In any case, I believe she has one now, and can use it. Rodrigo might have 2.



Thank you so much for doing a potion audit! I will modify my sheet in consequence.  I will also verify if Rodrigo started with one - 3 is even better than two - later tonight.


----------



## gargoyleking

Thanks for the audit.  Harb also has an anti-toxin and a poison vial.  Not sure if the anti-toxin is still useful at this point.  Maybe in conjunction with a heal check once Chrysagon is free?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It seems to me that if you give an antitoxin to a guy who took over 30 poison damage, it should *at LEAST* act like a healing potion. Officially it doesn't do _anything_ against poison damage directly, which is a little weird.


----------



## gargoyleking

Seems legit.  It's great for a higher con save character to have for advantage on their save.  Assuming they know they need it ahead of time...  how often does that happen?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Seems legit.  It's great for a higher con save character to have for advantage on their save.  Assuming they know they need it ahead of time...  how often does that happen?




Nearly never. Only if you know what you're about to fight ahead of time.


----------



## Ancalagon

D&D poison - and I remmember vaguely 2nd ed having such a dichotomy too - is strange because it either imposes a condition (usually the generic "poisoned") and/or hp damage.  The antitoxin working on one but not the other is peculiar.

As far as I can tell, Rodrigo didn't have a potion previously, but I seemed to have been quite negligent in using the minisheet at the start of this adventure... so 2 potions it is.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Dellrak has an antitoxin, but no healing potions. He has goodberry, but that isn't going to do anything unless he sits there feeding him 1/round and nothing else.
Poison damage each turn would inflict 1 death fail.
Medicine check would stabilize (or healer's kit), but as long as he's grappled, he's going to take poison damage and an auto death fail. Could work, but we need at least one person doing the stabilizing/healing (goodberry or Medicine/healer kit) and one person trying to free him every round. I'm willing to do the Goodberry/Medicine if someone else can take over attacking the vine.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Excellent. I'll post now. 

Thanks all for the responses. We know where there is healing potions and antitoxin. (Thanks Fitz).

There were DMG errata on poison, but they don't impact us right now.

My question is whether the damage done by the poison is going to continue when he regains consciousness, and I think the answer is no. But I guess we'll see.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

i don't mind saying that it is an attack-based poison rider, not an ongoing poison effect. He *will* take it again if he doesn't get free, though. I'm afraid that I can't think of any reason why a plant would let someone go before eating them. I'm not usually the type to hit a character when they're down, but that's partly me being a softy, and partly that I role-play the monsters, and I think it makes more sense to turn on the next person that is trying to kill you (or your allies) rather than taking the time to stab people who are limp on the ground. In this case, though...


----------



## Kobold Stew

No, I absolutely get it. And I'm with you. That's why I thought antitoxin might help - on the next round's save?.
My players fear meeting gnolls because of their Rampage ability, which I think only makes sense in terms of taking a bite out of the foe they have just downed. (not a suggestion, by the way)


----------



## gargoyleking

FitzTheRuke said:


> i don't mind saying that it is an attack-based poison rider, not an ongoing poison effect. He *will* take it again if he doesn't get free, though. I'm afraid that I can't think of any reason why a plant would let someone go before eating them. I'm not usually the type to hit a character when they're down, but that's partly me being a softy, and partly that I role-play the monsters, and I think it makes more sense to turn on the next person that is trying to kill you (or your allies) rather than taking the time to stab people who are limp on the ground. In this case, though...



Yeah, not like an Assassin Vine is directly sentient.  Unless it's made to be.  It's like the Venus fly trap.  Trapping up it's victim is more a programmed reflex than an intentional action.  Chrysagon probably just brushed up against a vine and set it off.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes, it's roots noticed the raft bump into the island and Chrys moved closest to it. It's just how it eats. It will wrap him up and eat him over months if it gets its way. 

The assassin vine is a bit strangely built. It seems that the poison damage happens automatically at the start of each of the victim's turns, as long as they don't escape the grapple. I'll have Kasqa try to drag him free while everyone beats at the vine...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Are there any rules or guidlines on letting someone *else* try to break you free of a grapple?

The rules on monsters grappling you look like this:
"A creature grappled by the monster can use its action to try to escape. To do so, it must succeed on a Strength (Athletics) or Dexterity (Acrobatics) check against the escape DC in the monster's stat block."

I mean, obviously *I* can rule whatever I like, and I usually like to let that kind of thing happen, but it's a little different to let an NPC do it. Also, I can't imagine it being too easy to get someone out of this kind of grapple.

Rules-wise, one of the ways to break a grapple is to force-move a target out of the grappler's reach. Unfortunately, this thing's reach is 20'.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Grappling rules confusing? Never!

I think Rules-wise, it is possible for one of us to Grapple Chrysagon (helped by another?), and then move him. If we move him out of the reach of the vine, then its grapple would break. With that reach it may take two turns (since movement would be halved). In the intervening turn for the vine, though, it would attack and do damage, and perhaps draw the player back to it. 

Would the rescuer(s) have a strength test with the vine? I don't know.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I would just use the grapple rules to break the hold. Doesn't matter who does it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Fitz, can we find out if the vine is still moving or not?  Harb would like to take care of Miss I if he can.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm afraid that both plant creatures are still alive. They are surprisingly nasty for their CR, I've discovered. In combination they are frightening in spite of the Encounter Guidelines saying that it's okay at your level, they are far worse than some Deadly encounters that I have put you guys through.


----------



## gargoyleking

Alrighty then.  I'll go from that premise.  I think the main point was to avoid spot and avoid the vine.  Ah well.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I just spent an hour and a half resolving this round, and when I went to post, it all crapped out, it won't post, and won't let me go back to the page where it all is either. I'm sorry about the long wait, but I'm not gonna redo it right now either, I'm too pissed about it. I'll get to it soon, I hope.


----------



## Ancalagon

Ugh, I hate it when that happens... I feel your pain!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Sorry to hear that  Take a mental health day and we'll still be here.


----------



## gargoyleking

Bessmisla said:


> Round 2? Hope were not waiting on me. I thought I shut the gate for round 2.​



Who?  Someone change their name?  Also, might be the wrong name.  Right now we're in the Chult Jungle fighting an assassin vine and a shambling mound.


----------



## Neurotic

Bez smisla or besmislica in my language means 'no meaning' or 'nonsense'. I like the user name


----------



## Fradak

Tough choice here. Chrys can heal Imogen but next round, we start over taking 6d6 damage. We can't win this race. So maybe we try to kill it first, then heal. What do you think? I wrote my post to not bloc the turn but I could heal 20 hp instead.


----------



## gargoyleking

Kill it first.  If we can, Harb has an anti-toxin and his healer's Kit to save her.


----------



## Neurotic

Can you use one more? I am willing to take over existing character if for story reasons I cannot join as new arrival.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hmmm... What do you all think? Shall we add another player? It's been a pretty tight group, but it probably wouldn't get too big with one more player.

As far as characters go, it could be Hup'lo or Kasqa (upgraded to fighters, I suppose), or even Qawasha (a druid who's never used wild shape, but I suppose it's not impossible that he could do it), or (and I think I like this one best), Neurotic could make any character that we can imagine has survived alone in the jungle/swamp for awhile.

It could be any class, really, if it's a Tortle or an Aarakocra. A lizardfolk or Tabaxi make sense too. We could use the statblock of a Triton and refluff it as an Aldani Lobsterfolk. Of course, I'd be happy with a Human, but I probably would insist on it being a Chultan, but the story of what he/she is doing there would have to be good. An albino Dwarf would work this way too, they live not too far away.

Feedback is welcome from everyone.


----------



## Neurotic

I don't know what Tortle is 
In one dead game, I arrived as a meteor (fallen angel) - character is aasimar celestial warlock so it made sense... 

Feral tiefling can appear anywhere in survival situation...kobolds...maybe. Svirfneblin, just coming out of the ground, on a mission to discover what surface folk did this time to cause his people to start dying... Plenty of options...a statue in a basilisk lair.

Do you lack any special ability or class?  Bard, rogue or something?  I had an idea od lore bard, but I would need to think around survival in the wild

WOuld I start at 1at level?


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm happy to have you join Neurotic.  Maybe breath some new life into this game.  (A lot of the games I'm in have slowed down considerably.  Not that I haven't contributed to it a time or two myself of course.)


----------



## Neurotic

Noticed that  and it's not only the summer time


----------



## FitzTheRuke

My games have slowed down, partly because I'm overwhelmingly busy at work and at home, and three games are probably too much (but I'm unwilling to give any of them up) combined with the players' responses are not as quick as they used to be either.

Momentum is clearly a thing. At least I haven't lost very many players over the years! (Way to go, gang!)

A Tortle, BTW, is a Turtle-folk, like a TMNT. They live on an Island not too far to the south-west from where this game currently is, so they make sense. (And they don't need to be played as silly as they sound. I don't mind a bit of humour in my games, but I prefer to downplay goofy elements).

Anyone else have an opinion on adding a player? (Feel free to PM me if you don't want to voice it publicly!)


----------



## Kobold Stew

I have no problems adding a new character, and it would be nice if we could get back to our former pace (and that's on all of us). 

We are short spellcasters, and particularly healers. I have thought about what I would do if Miss Imogen doesn't survive this fight, which I see is a genuine possibility. (Not wanting to be fatalistic.) But play what you want, we will always make it work.


----------



## Fradak

Welcome Neurotic. About the class, we don't have any full spell caster.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just show you know, we have an Aasimar Paladin, a Human Samurai/Sorcerer, a Human Monk, a Human Fighter, and a Dwarf Ranger, as well as five NPCs - a Human Druid, two Human Warriors, a Vegepygmy, and a flying monkey.

A lore bard would be good. Tiefling, Human, something else, This is up to you, but I can imagine two scenarios that I like:
1: A foreigner who has travelled to Chult to study Ubtao (the local dead god) and is living with some natives in the deep jungle OR
2: The same natives in the deep jungle, but your character is the village Lore-Keeper.

The main difference in my mind is that in 2, you'd know more about the immediate area while in 1 you'd know more about the rest of the world. Depends on how you'd like to play it.

Let's keep everyone at the same level, so Level 4.

If we get the character together quickly, I can send you and some NPC warriors to help the party in the current fight, which is turning out to be far more than they can handle (these plant-creatures are underclocked in their CR, especially together!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

One question: Have you read any of the game?


----------



## gargoyleking

To be fair, I think Assassin Vines are basically designed to outright kill an unwary PC it catches.  The fact that we haven't actually lost anyone yet is the main surprise at this point.

Not quite sure why Miss Imogen jumped in to sacrifice herself to it though.  With luck, we'll be able to free her this round.  And Harb has another antitoxin ready to go.


----------



## Kobold Stew

gargoyleking said:


> Not quite sure why Miss Imogen jumped in to sacrifice herself to it though.



It bought two rounds (and, with better rolls could have bought more), and (so far) saved Chrysagon.


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> One question: Have you read any of the game?




I'm at page 35, just after the dock fight.

As for characters...
half-elf Bard (custom due DMs house rules, but easily adapted to standard) - this one is noble, story would need a change, but mechanics are copy/paste (along with skills, more survival, less history)

Swirfneblin alchemist - already has survival, can appear anywhere on the surface, needs several levels less

Half-elf epic level bard - no custom build, but VERY MUCH too high level - again, only for ease of mechanics

Storm cleric - almost right level  But hard to put in the middle of the jungle


These are characters played for (very) short times in adventures that petered out. none of them fit as-is, but they can be quickly adapted. As you can see, I'm trying to play a bard, but never quite manage it  Cleric could easily come from the jungle, change sailor to tribesman bacground and we have local shaman or something

Give me some details about the current situation and I'll make a story - if you check the links above, you'll notice there is ALWAYS a story


----------



## Neurotic

Short version could be tabaxi shaman on a vision quest


----------



## gargoyleking

Nice character.  Lore bards are fun!


----------



## Neurotic

Posted in RG. Needs a story and check up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I like it. You are in. I will make you most recently of a very small tribe of local humans (you joined them not long ago and they were very welcoming but you wont be horribly abandoning them if you choose to go off adventuring with the party). Right this second you and two hunters (friends of yours) were scouting for safe game when you heard the sounds of the battle nearby. They are carrying a three-man canoe overland and you are on foot just approaching the swamp-shore opposite a couple of small islands. I will post a map in the IC and you can act right away if you like.


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> I like it. You are in. I will make you most recently of a very small tribe of local humans (you joined them not long ago and they were very welcoming but you wont be horribly abandoning them if you choose to go off adventuring with the party). Right this second you and two hunters (friends of yours) were scouting for safe game when you heard the sounds of the battle nearby. They are carrying a three-man canoe overland and you are on foot just approaching the swamp-shore opposite a couple of small islands. I will post a map in the IC and you can act right away if you like.




Erm...OK, my story needs an update  I'll just append that to the end.
Related, I get one language as tabaxi (what would be a language he could grow up with?) and one more (maybe from the humanoid tribe?) from the background...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'd just list Common, Tabaxi, and Chultan for this campaign and I think that would do.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh, I just read your backstory. I could make the village your Tabaxi village, then, and make your two friends also Tabaxi.


Any feelings on what colour your fur is? I've got a few Icons in mind.


----------



## Neurotic

Check the image  it is leopard creature


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh I missed that you posted an image with him. I will update my map next round with that pic as an icon.


----------



## Neurotic

I was kinda going for very Isolated tribe in which his metal dagger is great treasure and his mace is quartz, not metal.

Only when he got into civilization he got to know about that 'magic material'. But this works even better - this will be his first encounter with non -jungle people


----------



## Neurotic

I just realized the image I put up is female (you can see breasts behind the arm in the big image)  - didn't notice it before. Just ignore that little part, it is his pouch with survival necessities 

Edited equipment, adjusted few skills - I probably should have Religion too, but between his curiosity (perception, investigation), bard (arcana, performance, intimidate), fixed (survival, athletics, stealth) ... no space for medicine, religion, nature...too many skills, too little slots 

Anyhow, I filled some gaps in skills, I'm thinking changing Mage Hand to Mending - seems useful in the jungle...but so does triggering the trap from afar.

@FitzTheRuke questions:
1) may I replace Athletics with Acrobatics from the background (no biggie if not)
2) May I have Net variation(s) - snag net that would do 1 damage on failed 'get free' attempt or maybe give disadvantage (both due thorns woven into it), but with increased folding time
3) Another variation for later - having a metal net or reinforced net or whatever that would increase Str DC from 10 to something meaningful
4) Can we change the net from 5/15 to 10/15 so it can have at least one use without a disadvantage?  As-is, it has to be used from ambush to get advantage to negate disadvantage
5) Tribesman background includes hunting trap, but it is described as a bear trap (metal) - can we say it is a net trap instead?
6) Can I have anti-toxin and/or healing potion - I have herbalism kit and proficiency (or it could be a gift from the shaman)
7) Clarification: Ritual Caster feat explicitly says you get the ritual book, but Ritual caster class feature says any spell you KNOW - with bards limited known spells that means I just occasionally save the slot by taking extra time? Or I can cast spells from the bards list if I can write them somehow?
8) Can we say my writing is in qippu form? (those Inca knots of colored materials?)


----------



## gargoyleking

The feat is more of a wizardly pursuit thing.  You don't naturally know the spells.  Bards know what they know and can ritually cast those spells.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sounds like you are as frustrated as I am about the design of Nets. (Actually, I would like a whole lot of mundane items to do interesting things before moving on to Magic Items, but I guess that's not 'D&D enough' for some people...)

To your Questons:
1) (Replace Athletics with Acrobatics) You can if you like, but I tend to see Athletics as more useful than Acrobatics. Also, we have a lot of Dex Characters. We needed NPCs for labour.
2) to 4) (Net variations) Seeing as I'm not very generous with magic items, especially not for starting characters (even at higher levels), I will happily make you an interesting net. Here it is: 
  Tabaxi *Flying Net *with Teeth (called a *Mrrl'wrrl *or Merl-whirl) 
  Range 10/20, dc12 Escape (does 1d4 piercing damage on a failed escape attempt). 
5) (Tribesman background hunting trap) Net Trap it is.
6) (Anti-toxin and/or healing potion) One of each, sure.
7) (Ritual Caster) I'm afraid it works like 'Goyle says. Bards are good enough as they are.
8) (qippu form writing) Absolutely. That stuff is awesome.[/QUOTE]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I am on holidays this week - which will actually give me _more_ time for my games, rather than less. I am going to spend some of that free time catching up, and some of it trying to figure out how to increase my efficiency, so I can keep up better in the future.


----------



## KahlessNestor

So Dellrak is restrained.  Hopefully that means it will leave Chrysagon and Miss Imogen alone. And as a dwarf, he can tank that poison better. Still, kill the damn thing! LOL Burn it with fire!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It has 'arms' (vines) that are choking/scratching Imogen (20'reach) and 'legs' (roots) that are grappling at a 15-foot-sqare (Dellrak and Harb). The legs don't hurt you, but they get in your way and hold you back.

This is a long way to say that it won't leave Imogen alone unless she escapes (I've been letting NPCs try to get her free too) or it DIES. (Lots of HP unfortunately).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just so you know, I don't bother with Initiative, I just resolve stuff partly in the order it's posted, and partly in whatever order I think tells a better story.  I think it's worked well so far. Nothing really weird has happened, anyway.

Also, I sometimes resolve part of a round while waiting for others to post. *That* sometimes confuses people, but it's not too big a deal. I'll just let them know it happened, and keep their turn for the following round.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I usually find "who goes first" as a pretty easy decision. I just ask myself "who is attacking who?" Usually, as PCs tend to wander around looking for creatures to fight, then that's the PCs. Sometimes, when the party is ambushed, it's the bad guys. I don't usually roll it as *all* of the PCs or *all* of the bad guys go first anyway, I mix it up with an "agro-like" mechanic, where if you attack a creature in melee (for example), then it probably defends itself (attacking you back) before all your buddies jump in too. 

I haven't found too many cases where it's been at all difficult. I played that way IRL a few times, too, and it actually works fine. I'd have stuck with it, but everyone kept forgetting and wondering who's turn it was. (The answer is "whoever hasn't gone yet" and "whoever has their turn ready and rolled first")


----------



## FitzTheRuke

[MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION] Rodrigo needs to go so I can roll the round...


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> [MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION] Rodrigo needs to go so I can roll the round...




I will post this evening!


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> [MENTION=23]Ancalagon[/MENTION] Rodrigo needs to go so I can roll the round...




Sorry for delaying the game!  Full post up, and pretty decent rolls too if I may ask, but I don't know if it's enough.  I know that the damage is needed elsewhere, and we're splitting our fire, but someone has to keep that mound busy... :/

  [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION]  Welcome aboard!

Something you might like knowing about the party creation:  We all chose classes blindly, none of us knew what the others were picking.  This is how we landed with a very strong "warrior" party with no full caster.   A bard will help *tons*, but an alchemist would have been pretty cool.

edit:  I'm not sure I understand what the effect, apart from a little bit of damage, does the spell do on the mound?


----------



## Neurotic

The idea with the vine was to make it release Imogen to save itself from the bugs covering her. Similar to that, making the mound reconsider attacking Rodrigo and giving us more time to regroup would give us an advantage. Unless it turns on the boat as an easier target. In which case I may yet get to make turn undead priest 

Also, the bugs are in creatures mind, Rodrigo sees nothing


----------



## Ancalagon

Neurotic said:


> The idea with the vine was to make it release Imogen to save itself from the bugs covering her. Similar to that, making the mound reconsider attacking Rodrigo and giving us more time to regroup would give us an advantage. Unless it turns on the boat as an easier target. In which case I may yet get to make turn undead priest
> 
> Also, the bugs are in creatures mind, Rodrigo sees nothing




I see - you said phantasmal killer, but i thought that was a level 4 spell, so it's why I was confused.  

Either way - your character *seems* to be helping, or at leas trying to, so that counts in Rodrigo's mind


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's not a big deal but I'd prefer it if we keep the chat about crits and other questions here in the future.


----------



## Neurotic

Spoiler: I'm back



And with the new forum, I can delete OOC posts


----------



## Ancalagon

It's alive, it's aliiiiive!

edit: gasp, my signature is back!!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Guh. It's gonna take me a bit to figure out this new thing. I'll try to get posting again asap.


----------



## gargoyleking

It seems the rolls function is dead, for now at least. To do a spoiler you just use the spoiler tag=title like this.



Spoiler: Spoiler title



Spoiler text


----------



## Neurotic

I made few quick checks for formatting: you can see them here and here


----------



## Fradak

The new spoiler tag works in Tapatak and the private messages are sync too.


----------



## Ancalagon

hopefully coyote code still works...

how late will I be to work: 2D6+2 = [6, 1]+2 = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So. Let's have a quick discussion on NPCs. I don't want the group to get too big, but I don't  want to come up with too many excuses to get rid of them either. When I had my computer last, I was working on posting monster statblocks for all my NPCs so you guys can take them end run them in fights to save me some time and effort. I will get that done when my laptop is back from the shop. I have statblocks made for the tabaxI NPCs, so they can come with you if you like.

Of course, storywise, the village would probably think they all got eaten by dinosaurs if no one comes back. So here are options you can discuss:

1: Tabaxi NPCs return to village as mentioned by Myrral.
a) Myrral crams onto a raft. NPCs take the reedboat
b) Myrral keeps the boat, we figure out how to man it (2 crew, 1 passenger)

2: Everyone visits the village. It is about 3 hours away. You'd lose a day, but you'd get a safe long rest. Probably.

3: Everyone heads south, The tabaxi are prayed for by their village, but presumed dead. This is not unusual for them. Hunting parties go missing all the time. Sometimes they return late. Myrral's mom will forgive him.


----------



## Ancalagon

I think that honestly #2 sounds really, well, like a sound plan.  Our party has been on the "go" for weeks.  The stop at Camp Vengeance really wasn't a break because it was 75% Apocalypse Now.  We could get intel, supplies, a sound night of sleep...


----------



## gargoyleking

I agree.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Not much of a discussion, but this sounds good.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(To my mind, 3 is right out, and 2 is preferable to 1, though a reed boat might be better for us than a raft.)

So 2 > 1b > 1a > 3.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Of course, Hup'lo will worry that the Tabaxi are just luring you back to their village so that they can eat you, which is not impossible.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb will consider the same as well, but he knows the importance of gathering information along the way and a bit of true rest would be good for all.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> Of course, Hup'lo will worry that the Tabaxi are just luring you back to their village so that they can eat you, which is not impossible.



Rodrigo is so fed up with the jungle's random hostilities that he shrug.  "if they are really friendly, great.  If they are not, it's just another near disaster and we'll kill half of them."  He rubbed his eyebrows and added "What I mean is that we can't pass up the rare kindness because of fear of treachery/aggression.  We know we can deal with the latter"


----------



## Neurotic

I put the reason for them to return for this reason. But going into the village has another benefit. You might be able to convince them to give you new canoes instead of going with rafts.  Since there was a fight right now, how about we (you) take the short rest while tabaxi stand guard? We're fairly safe on the island, right? We can discuss it.

That said, it will be the shortest spirit quest in history if I return with them half a day after starting


----------



## Ancalagon

It would be hilarious in a way with an alternate history version of the party

You:  "My spirit quest has succeeded, I found the champions who will remove the curse!"
Us, treasure-hunting murder hobboes"  "_blink_"
Tribe:  "yaaaaaaaaayyy!!!"
Us:  "..... god damn it"


----------



## gargoyleking

Haha! And then they sacrifice us to a volcano.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The village is secret enough that the tabaxi know to take strangers through a circuitous tricky route that would be more difficult to replicate and easy for the villagers to defend, rather than the most direct hunting route, but not so secret that anyone will be offended by the strangers' arrival.


----------



## KahlessNestor

If we really did just ruin all our supplies, going to the village might be mandatory. Goodberries are great and all, but only if I have spell slots to cast at the end of the day.


----------



## Neurotic

You have two survavalists in the party and the druid can cast goodberries too. Food shouldn't be the problem, except for slight slowing down.


----------



## Neurotic

I've written a bit on tabaxi culture in RG, feel free to check it out. Don't be too strict, I'm no anthropologist 

This is a combination of various tribal tradtions I've heard about and cat preferences and characteristics


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Please read it everyone so I don't  have to repeat it in the IC.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have my laptop back so my games should hopefully get moving again. (It died almost exactly when enworld got back up after the upgrade and took a ridiculous amount of time to fix). 

I will catch up over the weekend and hopefully you will all join me in getting some momentum back like we used to have


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I am starting to put NPC statblocks in the RG. Feel free to call dibs on who you will take control of in a fight to help speed me up!


----------



## Neurotic

So, The fight is imminent? And here I thought we're all peace loving gentlebeings


----------



## Kobold Stew

ha ha ha.

I'll take Weed.


----------



## Neurotic

I'll take other Tabaxi. If they don't come with the party, Huplo or that other hunter


----------



## Ancalagon

I suppose I could take Qawasha... am I right that he cannot shape change?  (I'm ok with NPCs not having full PC capabilities btw, I just wanted to confirm).


----------



## gargoyleking

I could run Hup'lo/Kaska I think. They're basically the same statblocks with some minor changes.


----------



## gargoyleking

Or just the winged monkey. Though, I'm seriously considering options to somehow make it a familiar for Harb. Could be fun.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I could run Hup'lo/Kaska I think. They're basically the same statblocks with some minor changes.




Yeah, Hup'lo's just older and getting past his prime. They were trained pretty much the same way in the traditional Chultan warrior arts.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Or just the winged monkey. Though, I'm seriously considering options to somehow make it a familiar for Harb. Could be fun.




Uh... I've been thinking about that myself! I was even thinking of just making a Tabaxi shaman cast some variant of Find Familar that would bind the animal to you (like a magic item that works like a familiar) just as a reward. Of course, without Harb knowing FF, he'd have a hard time raising her if she died. Mmm.. Maybe they give you some plant that allows you to cast it (eat it, tuck some in her mouth) if she died (your life forces would be bonded after all, she can't truly die if you're alive...)

Now I just have to think of WHY they would do that for you...


----------



## gargoyleking

Let let me rewrite a bit of my IC post. Maybe they'll see that they've all but bonded already and decide to just make it official.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb definitely consents to it. So far though, the translation hasn't actually come back around to him, IC.


----------



## Neurotic

gargoyleking said:


> Harb definitely consents to it. So far though, the translation hasn't actually come back around to him, IC.



Yes it did. Maybe just not very clearly. Read the post after mine


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Harb definitely consents to it. So far though, the translation hasn't actually come back around to him, IC.




I think you might have missed Post #1621. I'll move on anyway, we should get going again.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sorry, it must've been posted right as I was writing my reply.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Sorry, it must've been posted right as I was writing my reply.




Yeah, I've had that happen too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So, Grrol and Brapp  don't _have_ to go with you when you leave (it might make fights take longer) but they'd want to, and it's always strange in D&D when the Party is up to Very Important Things and no NPCs will help (because the game gets overloaded with too many characters).

I think they should probably go with you, but they should be used somewhat sparingly. (Like guarding the camp and carrying the canoe) As opposed to "active participants in everything that you do".  Don't get me wrong, use 'em how you like. I'm happy with anything that seems to make sense, story-wise.

How do you all feel about it?


----------



## Neurotic

I have no trouble carrying on with 2 NPCs plus Myrral


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew I was doing some updating of my notes, and I realised that I still had Imogen's AC listed as 14 (from before she got her Draconic Resistance!) Also, your character in the RG has her HP listed as both 30 and 31, while I have it as 32. I have no idea which is right.

I know you all will fix them when I level you up, but nearly everyone's character is a mess since the format changed with the site upgrade. I have at least one more story beat to get to before leveling, though.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'll be transfering Harb and my other characters to Mythweavers soon. Just makes life easier, and tracking spell slots and HP is much simpler. Just pull up the sheet, make the change and hit save.


----------



## Kobold Stew

FitzTheRuke said:


> @Kobold Stew I was doing some updating of my notes, and I realised that I still had Imogen's AC listed as 14 (from before she got her Draconic Resistance!) Also, your character in the RG has her HP listed as both 30 and 31, while I have it as 32. I have no idea which is right.




Thanks for this. 

Yes -- AC16 (13+DEX).
Hit Points 31. 

Character sheet is all evened up now.


----------



## gargoyleking

So, with the mention of levelling... I took a good hard look at Lv 5 Monk. Uh yeah... 'Harb' is about to go into overdrive... +1 Prof bonus, +1 Ki, extra attack, and to make it crazay, Stunning fist. I may have to multiclass to rogue at lv 6 just to take advantage of that sweet sneak attack potential.


----------



## Ancalagon

Oh level 5 is a huge power bump for most classes. Just getting a second attack and +1 to hit will double Rodrigo 's offensive power.


----------



## Neurotic

Same here. 3rd level spells, d8 inspiration and refresh in short rest. You will pass all saving throws coming your way


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Should happen soon enough. (You know, relatively... PBP is slow as hell, so probably some time around Christmas!)


----------



## gargoyleking

Haha! Yeah... can't wait. Also, looking forward to levelling out Daggerfordians soon"ISH" too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That will be sooner, I expect.


----------



## gargoyleking

Good to know.


----------



## Neurotic

I have only three games (down from seven  ) active ATM, if you happen to have an opening in other games let me know.


----------



## gargoyleking

Neurotic said:


> OOC: can we assume Myrral heard their story? Anything you all would like to conceal? Lie about? Exaggerate?



You'll find that 'Borde' doesn't really give you a lot of specific informatiin that he doesn't. You may Deception: 1d20+5 *17* be able to discern that some of the details he gives are false in some way or another. Some of the lies aren't even really necessary. He tends to do it quite out of habit.


----------



## Neurotic

gargoyleking said:


> You'll find that 'Borde' doesn't really give you a lot of specific informatiin that he doesn't. You may Deception: 1d20+5 *17* be able to discern that some of the details he gives are false in some way or another. Some of the lies aren't even really necessary. He tends to do it quite out of habit.



Myrral wouldn't look for it. But he WILL notice if someone calls you Harb


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, I've got:

*Canoe1* Dellrak, Qawasha, Kasqa
*Canoe2* Harb, Ukee, Weed, Imogen
*Canoe3* Chrysagon, Rodrigo, Hup'lo
*Canoe4 *Brapp, Myrral, Grrol

Any objections or changes anyone wants to make to that? 
(These are front-to-back and the middle position will do the least paddling.)

Can I get everyone, (Including getting you to roll for NPCs) to pick ONE of:
*Athletics* ( for paddling, proficiency in Watercraft gives you advantage)
*Survival* or *Nature* (for navigation, navigator's tools with proficiency gives advantage)
*Perception* (for keeping an eye out for trouble)
Or any other skill you can come up with a clever use for (regarding travel) that I can't think of ATM.

Everyone is doing all of these jobs, but we'll assume that  your rolls indicate what you are up to at a point where trouble occurs.


----------



## gargoyleking

Shouldn't Weed hang out with his person? Also, we could probably have Ukee doing some scouting, now that Harb has bonded with him. Uh, so should I take the stats for a monkey and give it a flying speed?


----------



## Neurotic

Exchange Imogen and Brapp. Exchange Crysagon and Grrol. Each canoe has its own survival specialist


----------



## gargoyleking

Perception:: 1d20+4 *14*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Shouldn't Weed hang out with his person? Also, we could probably have Ukee doing some scouting, now that Harb has bonded with him. Uh, so should I take the stats for a monkey and give it a flying speed?




Winged monkeys have stats. I'll post her for you. Weed is pretty good friends with Imogen. That canoe has four in it, but two of them are pretty small. 

What do the rest of you think of Neurotic's splitting-the-tabaxi idea. I agree that it's ideal, but I feel like everyone hasn't quite bonded with them yet. It's up to you.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I agree Imogen will want to stay with Weed, and will go with whoever else wants to travel with her.

Someone has to control the canoe. Imogen will try, but she struggles and fails. Atheltics: 1d20-1=4.

Weed will work to ensure survival. 1d20+3=10.


----------



## gargoyleking

I don't mind the Tabaxi being all together.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I don't mind the Tabaxi being all together.




Yeah, I feel like they are not 100% part of the Sticks yet. Besides, communication within a boat is pretty important, and Grrol and Brapp don't even speak common. (Yet at least). Of course, I don't think Hup'lo does either. Kasqa's not great at it. Qawasha tends to cooridinate with them. Still, the Sticks have travelled with them for awhile and can communicate with gestures with them. The Tabaxi are still pretty foreign.


----------



## Ancalagon

I'm not sure how much of Qawasha I'm supposed to play, but at least he made up for Rodrigo's horrid roll.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm fine with however much you'd like to play the NPCs. I like playing them, but I've got enough to do. Speaking of which, I finally posted Ukee to the RG.  She's exactly the statblock of a Flying Monkey, except I gave her proficiency in Perception, because Nanny Pupu said she "had good eyes" or something along those lines, so I figured she'd have to be better than the average Flying Monkey.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I think a survival/guide in each boat is a good idea, whether it's the tabaxis or one of the other NPCs.

In either case, here's a roll for Dellrak: 
Athletics: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17 

Kasqa: 
Athletics: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21


----------



## Kobold Stew

I want to be in Kaska's boat, please.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Kobold Stew said:


> I want to be in Kaska's boat, please.




Swap out with Qawasha then?


----------



## Kobold Stew

(sorry -- i was trying to be funny- he rolled an excellent Athletics check, compared to her miserable one.)


----------



## KahlessNestor

LOL Okay. Well, maybe they can fish her out and pick off the leeches.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Let's see where we are at here... A LOT of rolls for Athletics. I probably should have mentioned that I will assume that the MAIN goal is speed, if there's a lot of Athletics, Safety, if there's a lot of Perception, and Not-getting-lost, if there's a lot of Survival/Nature. 

No one rolled for Ukee or Hup'lo, so I'll do that now:

Hup'lo Survival: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17 
Ukee Perception: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18 

So we have: 
Athletics 22, 21, 20, 17, 6, & 4
Perception 22, 18, 18, 14, & 5
Survival 17 & 10

Interesting, though no spectacular flubs (which is of course, always more interesting).

I'll move us forward soon! Sorry for the delay, I kind of got busy with other things.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Checking the map, and factoring in your good speed with the canoes, I notice that you will be passing within a relatively short hike (a day if all goes well) of the Heart of Ubtao (floating Earth Mote) that you saw earlier. What's the consensus on going to check it out?

Option 1: You are making good time. Hide the canoes and cross a day of jungle to check out the floating Mote.
Option 2: You are making good time. Cross the Aldani Basin without delay & head either directly for Omu, or Option 3: You are making good time. Cross the Aldani Basin without delay & make for the Shipwreck you saw in the trees (nearly on the way to Omu).


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss Imogen would choose number 3, but I myself am fine with 1 or 3.


----------



## Neurotic

#3, #1, #2 in order of preference


----------



## Ancalagon

I would consult our druid guide about #1 - he seemed to consider it a particularly holy site, and we may gain more guidance there, even a vision?  If we are just a single day away from it...


----------



## Fradak

#1 #3 #2 for me.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm all for a detour, especially if it might give us an edge once we get to our destination. Harb has no preference. Aside from maybe having trouble getting up to a floating island.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Qawasha is very interested in the Heart of Ubtao, and would easily convince Hup'lo and Kasqa that they are too. Weed is, as always, entirely indifferent to where he is in the world as long as interesting things are happening and none of his friends are hurt. The Tabaxi are vaguely aware of the floating rock, but are wary of it, as they were always taught that undead are thick in that general direction.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Two is out. One and Three are pretty even, with a bit of a lean toward heading for the mote. Any insight or opinion, @KahlessNestor  ?


----------



## KahlessNestor

Let's go for the mote. That won't turn into another pterodactyl fight. Honest!  But yeah, I say see everything on the way, might as well.


----------



## Neurotic

We could make a detour and then visit the other one which is almost on the way anyhow. Don't forget that one day to there means one day back too 

Myrral cannot meaningfully contribute on this since time issue is unknown to him.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I set up this encounter, and I was all proud of myself for coming up with it. But now I'm having Deja-Vu. 
Please tell me I haven't run something similar to this already.

Have I?


----------



## gargoyleking

Can't think of anything immediately. Looks like an interesting start to some wild chaos.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That's good. I think the closest may have been the Elk in Laughing Hollow that was being hunted by something. Worgs? Anyway, it was a dangerous animal that needed help, like this one. Ape is dumber and more agressive though.


----------



## Neurotic

Would vicious mockery work on the ghouls? If they can understand me?
Undead are immune to mind affecting effects...but vm is an enchantment without [mind affecting ] tag (and I didn't see anything like that in 5e). So I guess DM ruling?

If not, the nets will rule


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Vicious Mockery is a bit of an odd duck in that it's mechanics don't always very well match its story fluff. I usually ignore it and let it work, sure. You can say that it's a magical compelling, or you use body-language, or whatever.


----------



## gargoyleking

It kind of has to work. It's about the only attack cantrip that Bards get.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

After years (has it actually been years?) of not being able to see Harb on half of my maps, I went and changed the colour of his icon's background. Hope you like it.

Edit: I should go do the same for Lorenn and Primus who I often can't tell apart!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... I don't seem to have anyone posting for Kasqa and Hup'lo. That's fine, if you like, I can run them.  I assume that they are carrying the bulk of the party supplies (that kind of support is their job) so I had them stash it, and hide this round. They'll probably  get some weapons and come help though.

I think @Kobold Stew planned to do Weed's turn a bit later, but I wanted to roll the round. So Weed is hidden at the moment, and can sling with advantage. He could technically have been hidden before round one, so if you want him to sling twice, that's okay. (Though only the first would be from hidden).

I think that's it for extra notes ATM.


----------



## Ancalagon

Re Weeds and @Kobold Stew  : I was asking in the thread because Weed is a close ally of the druid, but then I remembered that someone else might have claimed him - please run him, he is a friend of Miss Imogen and a sort of archer to boot


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think we've discussed this before: I usually avoid Ghoul's paralysis mechanic because I don't like leaving PCs out of an entire fight because they rolled bad once on a saving throw. Still, there's enough NPCs here that it's not like you wouldn't get to play, so I'm gonna use it here.

@KahlessNestor just waiting on Dellrak to finish the round. I've still got a bunch of ghouls to go, and I haven't resolved Chrysagon yet either.

Also, @Neurotic Did you want me to roll for Grrol & Brapp's arrows? You told them to fire, which is fine, but you can roll 'em too if you like. I'm fine either way, but we should standardise who-does-what. I think we should all try to remember who's running who. At the moment, I think it looks like this:

Tabaxi - Neurotic
Weed - Kobold Stew
Ukee - Gargoyleking
Qawasha - Ancalagon
Hup'lo & Kasqa - (Looks like I'm still running them, which is fine. They're the most NPCish NPCs anyway).


----------



## Neurotic

I did roll and described the effects - one hit one miss (those are educated guess) with 21 hit and 11 miss


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> I did roll and described the effects - one hit one miss (those are educated guess) with 21 hit and 11 miss




Where is that? You have an 11 & a 22 to hit in Round One, but I don't see anything for round two, aside from Myrral telling them to keep firing.


----------



## Neurotic

ah...sorry, missed that, please roll so we don't waste time


----------



## KahlessNestor

I should probably take an NPC LOL Let me know which one you want to give me.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> I should probably take an NPC LOL Let me know which one you want to give me.




Kasqa is a good choice. His stat-block is in the RG. He's from a deep-jungle tribe far to the south (in fact, we are heading toward his home, in a way... if you roll a really high Survival (navigation) roll at some point, we could say that he's been 'here' before.) He doesn't speak common very well, but he's getting there. His wife, Tarri, is half-chultan, half amnish, and grew up in Port Nyanzaru with an education, so he's learned a lot from her. I have no idea how they met, but it implies that he's been around.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Sounds good to me. I'll try and remember.


----------



## Ancalagon

Ah I missed the new round start, sorry.  I will post Tuesday evening I hope!  A bit late now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Ah I missed the new round start, sorry.  I will post Tuesday evening I hope!  A bit late now.




That's okay. Everyone seems to be forgetting to post for NPCs too! (Which is okay, but I wonder if I should wait or run them myself so we should probably decide that more firmly.) 

Let me know if you feel it's a mistake to foist off the NPCs on you. I want it to speed the game up, not slow it down.


----------



## Neurotic

Give us time to adapt  You have good notes so put NPCs next to PCs who run them and mark them 'not acted'. If they don't before you update, you run them so no further delays happen.


----------



## gargoyleking

I just wanted Ukee to hide for this fight. Too much going on and Harb only has enough mats for what? 2 recasts?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Understood. My notes do tell me who has acted and who hasn't, but I don't tend to post my notes until I roll the round.

I figured Ukee was staying hiding, though a small part of me wondered if she'd been forgotten. Being a familiar, and a weak stat-block, that's probably what she'll do most of the time, so if you (@gargoyleking) want to take Hup'lo as well, he's not spoken for. If not, that's fine. He's easy enough to run. Just an aging Chultan Warrior. I don't know much more about him.


----------



## gargoyleking

I suppose I could do that. Harb'll probably call on Ukee from time to time, but generally not for wild melees like this.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Just use Ukee for the Help action. He can throw monkey poo.


----------



## gargoyleking

That was the plan, but you have to be adjacent to use it right?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> That was the plan, but you have to be adjacent to use it right?




Yes. People tend to play fast-and-loose with the Help action rules. But using a familiar to Help is a good way to get your familiar killed. (Although this is one of the reasons I put the fluff as Ukee "can't die as long as (Harb) lives". - I get tired of killing pets. I don't care that they get brought back to life all the time... this way I'll feel a _little_ less-bad.


----------



## gargoyleking

That's why I've been avoiding familiars mostly. They seem to be used primarily as Advantage batteries and I'd rather avoid too much cheeziness. Harb'll use Ukee sometimes, but others, he'll have her hide or stay away from a fight.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Well, an attack killing a familiar isn't one killing you, so... LOL I once tanked a dungeon in Pathfinder with my wizard's raven familiar LOL


----------



## gargoyleking

What kind of skill checks do you need for this?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> What kind of skill checks do you need for this?




For climbing up? Athletics dc10 twice. Any roll under 5 will cause a fall (from 1d10x10 feet). Fail means roll again until you succeed or fall. 2 successes and you are up to the roots. You'll still have to climb from there. But let's worry about that when/if it happens.


----------



## gargoyleking

http://orokos.com/roll/766039: 2#1d20 *9* *2*

After his first failed attempt Harb will decide to stay grounded.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Dice Roller • Orokos.com: 2#1d20 *9* *2*
> 
> After his first failed attempt Harb will decide to stay grounded.




Do you mean that when you make the 9 roll that he gives up, or after the 2 (where he falls)? I assume you mean that he tries with those two results (making difficult progress and then a big error...) THEN he gives up.


----------



## gargoyleking

I rolled it, I suck it.


----------



## Neurotic

Add Help action from Myrral


----------



## Ancalagon

Erm, did Rodrigo see anything?  We shouldn't be gallivanting up and down ropes with potential foes nearby...

Also, does Qawasha know anything about what we are supposed to do here?  It's only the focus of his spirituality....


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Footprints move off southward into the jungle. Qawasha is excited, like you posted, but he's never made the pilgrimage here before. Remember how excited he was to have seen it from afar, and how much he's pressured everyone to come. He's probably currently trying to figure out how to get up to it. Like Myrral will tell everyone, the tabaxi lore is that Chultan Priests would fly up on dinosaurs. No lore says to stand under it and twitch your nose or anything.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew I thought Miss Imogen stayed down below. I guess I may have made it sound like everyone went up. I meant the non-tabaxi that had climbed. Rodrigo & Qawasha.


----------



## Kobold Stew

She had, but then at IC 1712 said she could be carried up at the end, when it was suggested I was splitting the party. My character choice was less important than causing additional work. I posted simply to help move things along. I am happy to delete if you wish.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I had imagined only Rodrigo, Qawasha, and the Tabaxi going up, but it's fine. We'll just assume that she put up with the indignity so that you can get involved in the conversation early on. I don't like leaving players out, after all.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh, right, AND Hup'lo, who obviously is used to climbing hanging vines/ropes for an older fellow.

So I guess Chrys, Dellrak, and Harb stayed down, along with Kasqa. Those four are probably the heaviest anyway, and would take the most work to haul up. 

We can say that Weed rode up clinging to Miss Imogen's back. Done!


----------



## Ancalagon

I hope I didn't overstep my bounds by role-playing Qawasha here, but I _think_ that's about what he would have said.  (not 100% sure on the tone, but the content yes?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Seemed appropriate to me.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Oops. Sorry. I had Dell climb up. But he can stay down. It's in dwarvish nature to do so.

Just hope we don't get in a fight with Valindra Shadowmantle with half the party on the ground...

Sorry. I just know who she is, so I'm trying not to metagame Dellrak LOL If you prefer him down, that's fine. I only rolled once for him and Kasqa with advantage, anyway.

But he has more goodberries now!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Oops. Sorry. I had Dell climb up. But he can stay down. It's in dwarvish nature to do so.
> 
> Just hope we don't get in a fight with Valindra Shadowmantle with half the party on the ground...
> 
> Sorry. I just know who she is, so I'm trying not to metagame Dellrak LOL If you prefer him down, that's fine. I only rolled once for him and Kasqa with advantage, anyway.
> 
> But he has more goodberries now!




No it's fine. I am happy to have people go up, I just didn't want anyone to feel obligated to do it. My main point was that you didn't NEED to go up.


----------



## Neurotic

KahlessNestor said:


> Sorry. I just know who she is, so I'm trying not to metagame Dellrak LOL If you prefer him down, that's fine. I only rolled once for him and Kasqa with advantage, anyway.




Now I'm (even more) paranoid. But I hope we can get through like you did with that monkey Hag.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

This is looking increasingly likely that trouble will happen. Maybe I was wrong and everyone should have gone up. I'm now not sure why I thought it would be okay. Still, we can deal with it.


----------



## Ancalagon

Re the heart of Ubtao (I can never remember how to spell that).  What was Qawasha hoping to do here?  Meditate?  A ritual?  I know he really wanted to go there for religious/spiritual reasons, but I'm a bit murky as to what he was hoping to do...   I'll improvise something that's a bit open ended hopefully it's in the right direction.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I suspect he just wanted to see the holy site and make up his mind on what he'd do once he got there. (He probably expected to have a quiet place to pray to Ubtao to return - Ubtao has been noticeably absent for a hundred years or more). He'd want Valindra out of it for sure, but he's probably aware that beyond asking her to leave, he's not likely to be able to force her out. He might plan to return later with some more faithful to see if she's left, though.


----------



## Ancalagon

Would praying from the "top" be valid?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Would praying from the "top" be valid?




It's traditionally how it's done, I think.


----------



## Neurotic

Everyone seems to know who she is...can someone enlighten me?


----------



## gargoyleking

I don't know about her at all. Also, Hup'lo only knows that she's coiled like a predator ready to pounce.


----------



## Kobold Stew

No idea.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Everyone seems to know who she is...can someone enlighten me?




I could be wrong, but I think only Kahless knows. Because of that, I was a little generous with his history check, so Dellrak does too. I would sau that the Tabasco have no chance at all, except what they smell. Everyone is getting the impression that she might not be someone to mess with, which is good.


If you want to know, I'll tell you when we move on.


----------



## Neurotic

Eh, I just meant everyone is so careful not to disturb her. Sure, high level wizard / caster can be dangerous. But in a small space with all of us?? Dead in the first round. Assuming it isn't already dead as indicated by the smell


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I guess it depends on <how high> level of caster... Also, maybe Gamers aren't too scared of Wizards because of what you described (knowing that they have low HP), but I find usually Characters are pretty wary. I mean, imagine it. Who would want to be fireballed? It would be HORRIBLE. Only a gamer would think, "I've got enough HP to live!" and be OKAY with that. I like my hair and skin, thanks!


----------



## gargoyleking

Also, she could have noticed us coming up and prepared all sorts of nasty surprises.


----------



## gargoyleking

Wrong thread, please ignore.


----------



## Ancalagon

I will post the druid's prayer Monday evening after my IRL game, which I _really_ should be writing right now!


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> I guess it depends on <how high> level of caster... Also, maybe Gamers aren't too scared of Wizards because of what you described (knowing that they have low HP), but I find usually Characters are pretty wary. I mean, imagine it. Who would want to be fireballed? It would be HORRIBLE. Only a gamer would think, "I've got enough HP to live!" and be OKAY with that. I like my hair and skin, thanks!




Nope...I believe in my fur too. It's just that by that same token you wouldn't ever fight kobolds, goblins and on the other hand of the spectrum liches, dragons...

And yet, we do. And dropping fireball in a small area containing yourself isn't the optimal use of spells. If I was such a mage, I'd go with charm/confusion/hypnotic pattern or invisibility/fly and THEN fireball after I'm out of the confinement.

Not that I'm giving the ideas


----------



## gargoyleking

Neurotic said:


> Nope...I believe in my fur too. It's just that by that same token you wouldn't ever fight kobolds, goblins and on the other hand of the spectrum liches, dragons...
> 
> And yet, we do. And dropping fireball in a small area containing yourself isn't the optimal use of spells. If I was such a mage, I'd go with charm/confusion/hypnotic pattern or invisibility/fly and THEN fireball after I'm out of the confinement.
> 
> Not that I'm giving the ideas



I was in one game where we ran across some mad wizard who buffed his defenses out the wazoo and then pulled out a wand of fireballs and started dropping them right on top of himself over and over again. Nearly killed somenof our casters until I smashed it with an adamantine warhammer. This was back in 3.5 though, and I bet he was rocking Prot from Fire. Still...


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'll let you know who Valindra is later, if we survive  I'm trying to recall if she's shown up in any other 5e modules, but I don't think so.


----------



## Ancalagon

On the other hand, 5e PCs can be really resilient sometimes.  We had a party with a cleric, a paladin, a warlock and 2 monks, intervening in a battle where they wanted to protect a wizard under attack, but didn't bother declaring their intentions - so they got a fireball to the face.

With the monk's dodging abilities and the paladin's aura of protection AND damage reduction (order of the ancient), the worse that happened to any particular PC was taking 7 hp of damage.  

5e fireballs hurt about as bad as 2nd ed fireball, but are far less feared...


----------



## Neurotic

Ancalagon said:


> 5e fireballs hurt about as bad as 2nd ed fireball, but are far less feared...



Except we're not 7th level and our monk and paladin are cooling their heels in the mud


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I just meant that the Sticks are understandably cautious here, not that they are unwilling to fight her nor that she would necessarily drop a fireball inside the Heart. My point was that the other players are not acting on knowing who she is, and are also not acting on knowing that usually a party can stomp a lone spellcaster.


----------



## Ancalagon

Well, let's see if Ubtao guides us.  I know that Qawasha can't cast commune or some such, but well, faith can be a potent tool


----------



## gargoyleking

We are actually going east aren't we? Checking out the crashed ship in the trees?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> We are actually going east aren't we? Checking out the crashed ship in the trees?




Nope. That would be south-by-south-west of here.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ahh


----------



## Ancalagon

I have a confession to make.

I'm a scientist, and I can be very critical of things.  There are so many things in games, in campaigns, that don't make sense.  Scales are wrongs, distances are wrong, price lists are wrong... and really I've learned that I have ot let go of a lot of things in an RPG because otherwise it can ruin my fun.

So when previously it was stated that we could see things 60, 100 miles away I just rolled my eyes and assumed you didn't understand how vision on a spherical world worked.  

But no!  It was A CLUE!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You'd probably be surprised by how much research I do to run games. I'm constantly looking things up from lore to real-world science. 

My parents had a sailboat when I was a kid, but my real knowledge of wooden ships comes from years of research done for a nautical supplement I made for an RPG. 

I make mistakes, sure, a lot of them, but not for lack of trying!


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> You'd probably be surprised by how much research I do to run games. I'm constantly looking things up from lore to real-world science.
> 
> My parents had a sailboat when I was a kid, but my real knowledge of wooden ships comes from years of research done for a nautical supplement I made for an RPG.
> 
> I make mistakes, sure, a lot of them, but not for lack of trying!




Yeah... I did a fair amount of research in ships too.  I'm annoyed how "hand wavey" people are when it comes to ships and logistics.  But it's quite complicated!  Maybe hand waving is necessary.

And no matter how much research we do, we _still_ get things wrong.  

Anyway, this will blow your mind, ship weaponry wise 


This is a legitimate, real world multibarrel multi-barrel machine gun, used on ships!


----------



## Ancalagon

Airship is always the correct answer.


----------



## Ancalagon

Hey, wasn't a map posted a while back?  I can't find the post anymore


----------



## FitzTheRuke

By my count it's definitely further to go east. You can get to the lake in about 8 days, but then you've got to cross the mountains (along the base, not over them)... looks like about 18 days from the lake to the "scar".

The other way, if you get back in the canoes, you can cross the south end of the swamp, then head to the Wreck in about 8 days, then hack through the jungle for about 12 days. Better chance of getting lost going that way, sure, but just put more people on navigating, and you should be fine.

Speaking of which, I need a general consensus on which way you're going, and then I need the usual checks. I'm gonna go for two checks per character, with your idea about how the check helps your travelling. While perception is good to keep an eye out for trouble, if you do too much of that without enough survival or other navigation-type checks, you might get lost, even if you avoid trouble (or at least avoid surprises).

As always, feel free to ask if you don't understand what I'm asking for.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb is no good at navigating. But he can do what he does best, watch out for trouble and help sneak past it.


----------



## Kobold Stew

As always, Miss Imogen will do the physical Athletics checks for which she is ill-suited unless other PCs step up.


----------



## Neurotic

What about NPCs? They roll, just grant advantage or don't contribute? I'm for going to the ship


----------



## Kobold Stew

(Are you asking me? Yes, they have rolled in the past, but that won't stop her from leaning into the physical task and not depend on them.)


----------



## Ancalagon

Definitely inclined to go to the ship. IF we can get this working, not only will we save time on our trip to the flaming rock, we'll also be able to move around the whole jungle a lot easier.  I'm sure it's not our last trip.

Besides, airship is _always_ the right move!

Question:  I'm supposing that the brown "haze" over the jungle indicates greater danger, but that's meta knowledge.  Was Qawasha able to "see/sense" this, or is he ignorant of this?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Answers: 
- NPCs should roll. 
-"Haze" is not obvious, but not invisible either - dead branches on trees, less birds, that sort of thing. It "feels" unsafe. Qawasha is vaguely aware that there may be more danger in those areas. It's not as simple as "hazy" being dangerous and "not-hazy" being safe, though - it's all potentially dangerous, and 'hazy' places could still be quiet.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Should I give a rundown on Valindra, or will she come back later? LOL Well, I suppose Angis might fill people in during the trek.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Should I give a rundown on Valindra, or will she come back later? LOL Well, I suppose Angis might fill people in during the trek.




Sure, go ahead.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So I still need rolls for everyone but Dellrak. Two Skills. Travelling. Whatever you like, but keep in mind that someone really ought to navigate. Try to cover bases, is what I'm saying. Don't give me 16 perception checks. Roll for NPCs too!


----------



## Neurotic

What is navigation check?  Survival?


----------



## gargoyleking

Yep


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> What is navigation check?  Survival?




Yes generally. Also "Navigator' Tools" if anyone has them and is proficient.I don't feel that navigator's tools are just a sextant or whatever but also spyglass, maps, compass (where those exist) and mostly math. Anything you can carry that helps you know where you are.

I guess since Xanathar's guide, that would still be a survival check but with advantage if you have the tools.

5e skills are a little unclear because they wanted a skill system that could easily be dropped for old-school skill-less play, but in practice nearly no one does that. So instead we wound up with a bit of a half-baked system. One of 5e's few flaws, IMO.


----------



## Neurotic

I believe you use an atribute , but apply proficiency if you have the tools...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> I believe you use an atribute , but apply proficiency if you have the tools...




Yes, but that confused a lot of people because nearly all (though not all) tasks have a skill defined with them, and sometimes you have both a skill, AND a tool, that would be appropriate. (The most obvious example being Performance, and Musical Instruments). Xanathar's Guide suggested that when THAT happens, you can roll the Skill with Advantage. 

I'd say Navigator's Tools would do that with Survival, if you have both.

It's terribly inconsistent, which is my main problem with the skill system. The system works "good enough" but I don't think it would be very hard to come up with a better one.

Of course, this is all moot if no one in the party has Navigator's Tools, and proficiency in them. Qawasha's gear is not mentioned anywhere (like most NPC monster stat-blocks, he's expected to have 'whatever makes sense') I think it's pretty possible that he does have whatever a Chultan would use to navigate a jungle, and it's pretty well established that the Sticks have a map*, though we'll be moving off of it very soon.

* At least, I can't imagine that you wouldn't have gotten a copy of Tarri's map when you escorted her to make it.

At any rate, I would not object if it were argued that Qawasha can roll his navigator's survival checks with advantage (from whatever tools he uses).


----------



## Ancalagon

I will give you some checks later today, out and about at the moment.


----------



## Ancalagon

Wait, Qawasha doesn't have survival as a skill? Is this right?


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb settles back into his traditional scouting roll. Much better at hiding than in seeing though. Oye.

Stealth: 1d20+5 *24*
Perception: 1d20+4 *8*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Wait, Qawasha doesn't have survival as a skill? Is this right?




Whaaa!? Oh, right. The adventure just says he's a Druid (monster stat-block) and doesn't mention any mods. Monster blocks have very little skills usually, and I usually add a few that make sense for an NPC. Looks like I just cut-and-pasted Qawasha without editing. He should have Survival +4. I fixed it in the RG.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> Whaaa!? Oh, right. The adventure just says he's a Druid (monster stat-block) and doesn't mention any mods. Monster blocks have very little skills usually, and I usually add a few that make sense for an NPC. Looks like I just cut-and-pasted Qawasha without editing. He should have Survival +4. I fixed it in the RG.



Thank you - very reasonable, I felt it was a mistake.  Rolls incoming...


----------



## gargoyleking

Hup'lo will focus on the physical tasks and help look for trouble.

Athletics: 1d20+3 *15*


----------



## KahlessNestor

So Valindra Shadowmantle appears in the Drizzt Do'urden Neverwinter books. She was one of the coven of high level mages that made up the Arcane Brotherhood in the Hosttower of the Arcane in Lukson, north of Waterdeep. She was the mage that summoned the pit fiend that ended up killing Bruenor Battlehammer in the ruins of Gauntlegrym. Later, she was killed (by Drizz't? Or his elven lover at the time? Can't remember her name. Starts with a D.) And she was "saved" when Arhkan Greely(?), the head of the Arcane Brotherhood and a lich, made her into a lich. (This is all pre-Spellplague).

She shows up later as the head of Thay's efforts to find a crashed Netherese floating city in the Neverwinter Forest and in charge of Thay's forces in the area of Neverwinter (and vying for power and influence in the city), and working for Szass Tam, still a lich. So yeah, not someone we want to get into a fight with LOL


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yup, and she's after the Soulmonger, and somewhere out there are people who are working for her, looking for it. The footprints you saw headed south, which is generally the direction you're going (though you went West first, to check out the crashed airship).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You will note that while everyone is at full HP, a few characters are down a Hit Die. This is from slow-healing injuries. (The ape, Myrall's fall, etc). Miss Imogen's hand-wraps are mostly fluff (so far). She can complain about them if Kobold rolls a lot of misses with her bow.


----------



## gargoyleking

Dex Save: 1d20+5 *15*

Harb saves, only 6 damage.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just to let you all know: I am, yet again, waiting for my laptop to be fixed. I have some backups on my work computer, so I might be able to get some posts done at work (if I can find time) but it might be a few days still.

That's my excuse for being slow lately, but it seems nearly everyone is slow right now. I hope we can all keep going! These games are too good not to. Just let me know if you need to drop out or just need some patience and you'll get to it as soon as you can. 

There will be no hard feelings either way.


----------



## Kobold Stew

No worries. It's a busy time for everyone. I'll be here!


----------



## Ancalagon

Ok I messed up here, somehow I missed that you had answered my question - I could have posted this a few days ago


----------



## gargoyleking

I've been distracted of late. Also, having issues saving changes to my older character sheets. I'll be slowly converting them all over to Mythweavers in the near future.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry for the long delay, gang. I ended up buying a new laptop (online like a fool) during the sales last week, and the thing got lost in the mail or stuck at the border or some dumb thing. It just arrived today, so I finally have a computer again. I'll be catching up in everything soon, I hope.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@gargoyleking I seem to be missing Harb's turn. 

Got an extra turn posted for @KahlessNestor Dellrak and Kasqa, though! (I got you again by resolving half the round without rolling it over).


----------



## gargoyleking

Just posted, sorry for the delay.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Just posted, sorry for the delay.




No worries - everything is on snail-pace right now anyway!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Oops! Sorry! I saw the bad guys go and thought it was my turn again LOL


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Oops! Sorry! I saw the bad guys go and thought it was my turn again LOL




No worries! You had the time, it'll probably put us slightly further ahead. I will roll the round ASAP and use your turn right after.


----------



## Ancalagon

Still on the road with bad internet, and one drink hit me like a truck. So no posting now. Will be back in a few days.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay Gang, as the Holidays are wrapping up (and I hope you all had good ones), I'd like to start getting my games rolling again. We may be missing @Fradak (hasn't been seen since November) at least for now. We'll have to decide what we're gonna do if he doesn't show up soon. He'll always be welcome, of course, but I don't want to keep waiting (he's in all three of my games, and his absence is one of the reasons why I've let them move so slowly in the last 5 weeks). 

I'll play Chrysagon as an NPC for now. This fight should wrap up soon and we can get moving again. I think everyone else is good to go in this game, so I'll try to get my part of it going soon. My wife's back in school next week on one of my days off, so I should be able to get back to regular posts soon.


----------



## Neurotic

Would one or more of you be interested in playing low level mythic game? (level 6 myth 1)? I am in a game which lost several of its players. We're in a place where taking over existing character is easier than introducing new ones, but I'm sure the DM would be open to adjustments. Or replacement at an opportune time.


----------



## Ancalagon

I am back in town!  I will start posting tonight and tomorrow.  I hope everyone had good holidays.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

This game has been on pause for long enough! Let's have a fight! Here's some facts, that you'll find in point-form under the map in the round-roller, but I'll expand here:

The sky is clear, but I'm gonna say it's burning off the wet of the jungle, creating a mist that makes it impossible to see the ground (it works with the map, and explains why Chrysagon can't do range attacks from the ground - he's outta this fight, along with Hup'lo.

Obviously, there's some danger of falling, though I'll try not to make it too scary. The Stern of the ship is 50 feet up. The middle is 65 feet, and the Bow is 75 feet. That makes the tree branches that the Tabaxi are on, and the balloon that is stuck to them 85 feet. (Maybe don't fall from there).

To get around when you're not on a ship's deck, you need to roll acrobatics. If you totally flub it (under 5), well, you'll fall. Under 10, you get stuck and end your move. Under 15, you can move along the ropes, branches, or even the blue balloon canvas, as difficult terrain (half movement). 15 or more, you treat it as normal terrain. You automatically succeed 15+ if you have a climb speed. (Like the tabaxi). -but that doesn't count on the balloon (you can't stick your claws in without tearing it). So if the tabaxi want to come down the balloon, they have to roll like everyone else. 

Weed has advantage on the check if he's on branches.

Any questions?


----------



## gargoyleking

Nope, thanks for the run-down.


----------



## Neurotic

We'll just jump down on the deck then climb around


----------



## Ancalagon

I should be able to post tonight!   

Quick questions:  How "dry" are things up here?  i.e. can Qawasha use fire cantrips or is it folly?


----------



## Neurotic

Ancalagon said:


> I should be able to post tonight!
> 
> Quick questions:  How "dry" are things up here?  i.e. can Qawasha use fire cantrips or is it folly?



Jungle. Mist. Humidity. I would say it would take firestorm to create fire hazard.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

There's no danger of the jungle catching. The ship's a little bit vulnerable, what with all the splintered wood, but Qawasha's generally good enough with his fire spells to avoid much in the way of collateral damage. I guess we'd have to see... I won't surprise you with it, anyway. It should be pretty obvious to everyone if something is going too far.


----------



## Neurotic

Like triggerng the wand of fireballs?!?!?!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Like triggerng the wand of fireballs?!?!?!




Yes. It's pretty funny. I'd forgotten about the guy with the wand when I answered that question, and then right after I went to work on resolving the round, and there he was. There's a reason I pointed him out and gave you guys awareness of him without just having him fireball the girallons... (That and I think he'd be reluctant to use it here, hoping that you can take care of them...)


----------



## Ancalagon

Well let's hope he uses it before they all jump in close combat! :O 

I hope you don't mind the interrupted round, it's a rather important question.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@gargoyleking Waiting on Harb to roll the round.


----------



## gargoyleking

Oh, thought I'd done my action. Let me go fix that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Ancalagon tripping one of them might knock one off a branch, or if it's dangerously on an edge (actually, Dellrak's could be bull-rushed, or tripped and could theoretically fall) but the one you tripped was solidly on the stern deck.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@gargoyleking I don't mind saying, damage type doesn't matter. They've got flesh, but lots of bone sticking out. They move quickly and aggressively (zoombies, rather than shamblers) but they don't defend themselves much (low AC) They're big (large size), and obviously strong (and four arms, so I would say not easy to grapple.) Though not too heavy for their size (missing flesh, a lot rotten, skinnier than they would be if alive). Very adept at brachiation (swinging by their arms from branches) in spite of their undeadedness.

All of this is stuff that I think a competent combatant such as Harb could observe/deduce pretty quickly while watching them.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ok, good to know. Guess it's the quarterstaff after all then?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Working on the round, have a few things to ask:
1: @Ancalagon - I seem to have everyone but Rodrigo. Can you post a turn for him?
2: @KahlessNestor - Does Dellrak still have Protection from Evil going? I guess he took damage and lost it? Or is my note that he has it a leftover from the last fight?


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> Working on the round, have a few things to ask:
> 1: @Ancalagon - I seem to have everyone but Rodrigo. Can you post a turn for him?
> 2: @KahlessNestor - Does Dellrak still have Protection from Evil going? I guess he took damage and lost it? Or is my note that he has it a leftover from the last fight?



Done!


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> Working on the round, have a few things to ask:
> 1: @Ancalagon - I seem to have everyone but Rodrigo. Can you post a turn for him?
> 2: @KahlessNestor - Does Dellrak still have Protection from Evil going? I guess he took damage and lost it? Or is my note that he has it a leftover from the last fight?




Protection from Evil is long gone. That was with Valindra. I imagine it took a long while to get here.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Protection from Evil is long gone. That was with Valindra. I imagine it took a long while to get here.




Three days and another fight! Actually, I think you cast it with the swamp-things. Still long gone, just forgot to erase it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Took me a full week to roll that round. I actually worked on it on four different days. Sorry it took so long - lots of interesting things happening. I have to remember not to do it all at once. I've learned that lesson several times, but somehow I keep going back to try it. Soooo much better off breaking it up into chunks!


----------



## KahlessNestor

My grandmother died this weekend, so I will be going on a LOA until next week for the funeral. I will be available on Discord/Hangouts, but not likely to be writing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> My grandmother died this weekend, so I will be going on a LOA until next week for the funeral. I will be available on Discord/Hangouts, but not likely to be writing.




Sorry for your loss. You probably won't miss too much around here.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm back now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Two ways forward:

1) Get back to gathering the "balloon" canvas and help the crew rebuild the airship.
2) Move on without them, (with perhaps the idea that they will catch up later).

(The rebuilt airship will be more like a rather large hot-air balloon, rather than a proper fantasy airship)


----------



## gargoyleking

Could be a good idea to get above the canopy for a while. Of course, chances are we'll just have to deal with flying monsters instead perhaps.


----------



## Ancalagon

Rodrigo would be all for rebuilding the ship _if_ it can be steered, and not just pushed by the wind.  Otherwise, it doesn't really help us does it :/


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Rodrigo would be all for rebuilding the ship _if_ it can be steered, and not just pushed by the wind.  Otherwise, it doesn't really help us does it :/




Yes, they will be able to direct it. It won't have their preferred quality of steering (it will be far more clumsy than they are used to) but given time and effort (once fed), they can make an escape-ship out of the remains.


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> Yes, they will be able to direct it. It won't have their preferred quality of steering (it will be far more clumsy than they are used to) but given time and effort (once fed), they can make an escape-ship out of the remains.




Then let's do it


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have no idea how my post for Scourge of Daggerford ended up here. I'll replace it.


----------



## gargoyleking

I already quoted the post into Scourge.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I already quoted the post into Scourge.




Thanks


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh, it occurs to me that we should do a single Long Rest before the skill challenge begins. If it's not enough, you can take a second one (and do the getting-the-rod on the third day).

*Death Curse:* You now must spend Hit Dice to regain HP in a Long Rest (as well as a Short one) and you only regain 1 HD at the end of a Long Rest. Additionally, Short Rests take 2 Hours. Everything else about resting follows the usual book-rules. 

... So we need some HD rolls. This will primarily effect Dellrak and Kasqa, and Rodrigo to a lesser extent. If the above seems a bit unclear, it's basically that you get one hit die "for free" (in that you'll get it back at the end of the long rest) but those of you who are beat up will probably net-loose hit dice, even when long resting (unless you get lots of rests in a row).

Now that you're feeding them the crew will regain a level of exhaustion too. Here's how they are doing (still pretty rough, which is why they're getting you to do the skill challenge):

        *GM:*  


Spoiler: Recovery



(Crew)
*Thas Bravewing (Captain)* HP 20/29 HD 1/4 EX3
*Falx (Man-at-arms)* AC13 HP 17/38 HD 1/5 EX3
*Ra-nas (Navigator)* AC13 HP 11/18 HD 0/3 EX3 (Diseased)
*Nhar (Crew2)* AC11 HP 12/16 EX3 HD 0/2 EX3
*Veliod (Crew3)* AC11 HP 11/16 EX3 HD 0/2 EX3





Spoiler: Rolls



Crew "Free" Hit Die Long Rest
Captain: 1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5
Falx: 1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5
Ra-nas: 1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4
Nhar: 1D8+1 = [3]+1 = 4
Veliod: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
Ra-nas dc11  Con Save vs Shivering Sickness
Save: 1D20+1 = [9]+1 = 10 (Hmm... not today). His healing is halved, so 2 for him.
Ralx will spend an extra Hit Die: 
Rest: 1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10


----------



## Neurotic

You shouldn't forget healing spells the casters could use and song of rest should save some dice too. Do you have maybe short-stats from combat? I seem to recall one of the hunters was hit...in two days everyone should be close to full and gain at least one HD


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> You shouldn't forget healing spells the casters could use and song of rest should save some dice too. Do you have maybe short-stats from combat? I seem to recall one of the hunters was hit...in two days everyone should be close to full and gain at least one HD




Right. Just point out what benefit you can offer and we will see how it goes. It's two long tests, but if you want to leave with full resources, you can't use the second day's spells and features. Let's do one day at a time just to see. How much does Myrral's song do?


----------



## gargoyleking

Did you roll up Harb's healing for all the NPC's that need it? 1d6+4+#ofHD


----------



## gargoyleking

Hit Dice: 2d8+2 *5*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry - I said "two rolls" when I meant "two rounds". ONE skill roll per character that is involved (the crew will sit this one out as they rest and work on the bow-ship.)


----------



## Neurotic

2 x 1st level cures = 2 x (1d8+4) and 2 x 2nd level = 2 x (2d8+4) cures on the day we arrived (used dissonant whispers in the fight).
After the first long rest, 3 x1st level = 3 x (1d8+4) and 2 x 2nd level = 2 x (2d8+4)

Plus each short rest +1d6 per rest per person (NOT per HD)

1st level cures: 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D8+4 = [3]+4 = 7
1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9
1D8+4 = [3]+4 = 7
1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5
  - terribly low (avg 42,5 vs 34 rolled)

2nd level cures: 2D8+4 = [3, 8]+4 = 15
2D8+4 = [1, 2]+4 = 7
2D8+4 = [6, 6]+4 = 16
2D8+4 = [6, 3]+4 = 13
 avg 52 vs 51 rolled

And Dellrack could cast 3 sets of goodberries at least.


----------



## Neurotic

This is just Myrrals effect - assuming no new injuries happen, we should be fine with Crysagon LoH, Harbs healing and goodberries without resorting to HD and short rest bonus...Harb could probably save some healing 'charges' too.

Everyone stats after combat without healing:


Spoiler: PCs



Dellrack 19/40
Crysagon 36/36
Harb 16/27
Imogen 31/31
Myrral 26/26
Rodrigo 20/36





Spoiler: Party NPCs



Kasqa 10/17
Braapp 33/33
Grrol 33/33
Hup'lo 16/16
Qawasha 27/27
Kupalue 9/9
Ukee 3/3





Spoiler: The Crew



Captain 20/29
Man-at-arms 17/38
Navigator 11/18
Crew 2 12/16
Crew 3 11/16



So, in order of rolls and starting with the most wounded (with party members going first)

Dellrack receives 6 from 1st level cure (after combat)
Dellrack receives 15 from 2nd level cure (after combat)
Dellrack 40/40
Rodrigo receives 7 from 2nd level cure (after combat)
Rodrigo receives 7 from 1st level cure (after combat)
34/36 (-2) <-- goodberries should cure this
Harb receives 16 from 2nd level cure (1st day) <-- overkill 
27/27
Man-at-arms receives 13 from 2nd level cure (1st day)
30/38 (-8)
Captain receives 9 from 1st level cure (1st day)
29/29
Kasqa receives 7 from 1st level cure (1st day)
17/17
Navigator receives 5 from 1st level cure (1st day)
16/18 (-2)



Spoiler: PCs new totals



Dellrack 40/40
Crysagon 36/36
Harb 27/27
Imogen 31/31
Myrral 26/26
Rodrigo 34/36 (-2)





Spoiler: Party NPCs new totals



Kasqa 17/17
Braapp 33/33
Grrol 33/33
Hup'lo 16/16
Qawasha 27/27
Kupalue 9/9
Ukee 3/3





Spoiler: The Crew new totals



Captain 29/29
Man-at-arms 30/38 (-8)
Navigator 16/18 (-2)
Crew 2 12/16 (-4)
Crew 3 11/16 (-5)


----------



## KahlessNestor

Dellrak will create 30 goodberries and hand them out to get everyone to full health, leaving him with 9 goodberries and everyone fully healed.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Actually, if there's a second day, he will use all his slots for Goodberries the second night, too, so have the full 30.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, I'm convinced that everyone is at full HP & HD by the third morning, when you'll leave (assuming nothing crazy happens with the skill challenge). 

...Though I would point out that the Crew were unable to gain HP above halfway until AFTER the goodberries and the first long rest removed 1 level of exhaustion. Still, looks like you are able to fill 'em up after that. 

Skill challenge is on the second day, and the crew is still out, not because of HP, but because they would have Exhaustion 3 at that time (and Ra-nas still has shivering sickness).


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb spends the first day trying to tend to the crewmembers wounds and afflictions, hoping to speed yheir recovery and keep Ra-nas from succumbing to his sickness.

Medicine: 1d20+4 *18*


----------



## Ancalagon

1:  can Qawasha use goodberry or is his spell list "fixed" (I'm OK with that btw).

2:  I hope the GM can forgive my hallucination post


----------



## KahlessNestor

If Qawasha is a druid, he can change his spell lists every day (if you want to track that LOL)

We have a paladin, right? Can they spend Lay on  Hands for the shaking sickness? Or a cleric for some kind of Restoration? Not sure what you need for disease. I know Heal does, but that's 6th level spell.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah, apparently Chrysagon can cure him of disease with 5 HP worth of Lay on Hands. I'd forgotten that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'd like all of you to give me some feedback on my IDEA!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh, hey. LEVEL UP to Level FIVE.

... Then tell me if I should land you on the Pillar or not.

@Neurotic What gives Myrral the idea that the Palace is important (aside from it being a palace?)


----------



## gargoyleking

Sweet!


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> Oh, hey. LEVEL UP to Level FIVE.
> 
> ... Then tell me if I should land you on the Pillar or not.
> 
> @Neurotic What gives Myrral the idea that the Palace is important (aside from it being a palace?)











*OOC:*



Nothing  I just referenced two greatest features EXCEPT the pillar  You know, just for something to discuss. I mean, I would say it is obvious from meta-perspective that this is where the adventure leads us...but characters wouldn't know that (although it is quite apparent that it was a focus of something). On the other hand, in character:

palace ==> treasure vault and possibly keys/libraries
temple ==> treasure vault and possibly libraries and relics that may have the (pacifying?) influence on the local denizens
EDIT: and ofcourse, meta-perspective, many published adventures have side-quests that make the main quest easier. I'm not a fan of those in PbP due to speed problems - I'd rather have three large and difficult fights than 6 easy(or easier) and 1 boss fight.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Dellrak got Misty Step from Horizon Walker and took Healing Spirit for his 2nd level spell, so we have a bit more healing now than just my goodberries!


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb will be gaining extra attack and stunning fist


----------



## gargoyleking

Are we see8ng any activity in the city?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Dellrak got Misty Step from Horizon Walker and took Healing Spirit for his 2nd level spell, so we have a bit more healing now than just my goodberries!




That's good because I will probably leave Chrysagon to help the crew guard the ship. Probably best to leave a few other NPCs too (to speed up the game and to ensure the ship's safety. Always good to have a ready escape!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Miss Imogen leveled up. ASI to Dexterity.
> I am also very aware that she has been shooting arrows and not keeping track of ammo. If you ever want this to be a thing, let me know. I try to have her gather arrows after fights, etc., but I know I should be more aware of a diminishing resource, and I have not been.




Part of the "fun" of this adventure is supposed to be the overall hardship of the land and situation, but it's pretty hard (especially in PBP) to use rules to enforce that (it's also particularly tedious). Just role-play that you don't have unlimited resources and I'm fine with it. If you run into anyone who shoots at you, loot them. (We won't bother saying exactly how many you get, who cares, just as long as it's part of the story).

EDIT: How did this get in the IC? Oops! I'll move it...


----------



## Kobold Stew

[moved from IC]
Miss Imogen leveled up. ASI to Dexterity.
I am also very aware that she has been shooting arrows and not keeping track of ammo. If you ever want this to be a thing, let me know. I try to have her gather arrows after fights, etc., but I know I should be more aware of a diminishing resource, and I have not been.


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb still thinks the 'lava island' is the best strategy as long as going there doesn't endanger the craft. It's isolated and unless there's some contrivance to get people/things to it, it'll be easier to scout out, claim and then defend.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The Captain agrees with Harb. If they land almost anywhere else in the city, for all you know you will be instantly surrounded in zombies or something. (That could be true there too, of course, but there's less space for anything to come from). Of course, this being D&D, for all you know Lava Zombies will pour up the sides of the pillar...

(I shouldn't go getting ideas...)


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL Yeah, please don't! ;p


----------



## Ancalagon

Rodrigo will do a simple level up as a fighter and get his sweet, sweet 2nd attack (and +1 to hit!).  Level 6 is more of a decision level, not 5.

I'm a little concerned because this is the second time where my fighting character, not designed as a tank, is being pressed in the tanky role.  Hopefully Rodrigo can take it (he certainly can dish it).

The pillar seems like a good starting point.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> That's good because I will probably leave Chrysagon to help the crew guard the ship. Probably best to leave a few other NPCs too (to speed up the game and to ensure the ship's safety. Always good to have a ready escape!)




Should I leave Kasqa behind, too? At 17 HP, he's not going to stand up very well around us LOL. Just curious.


----------



## KahlessNestor

FitzTheRuke said:


> Part of the "fun" of this adventure is supposed to be the overall hardship of the land and situation, but it's pretty hard (especially in PBP) to use rules to enforce that (it's also particularly tedious). Just role-play that you don't have unlimited resources and I'm fine with it. If you run into anyone who shoots at you, loot them. (We won't bother saying exactly how many you get, who cares, just as long as it's part of the story).
> 
> EDIT: How did this get in the IC? Oops! I'll move it...




I have been tracking Dellrak's bolts. Rules say you can recover half the ones you shoot.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Ancalagon said:


> Rodrigo will do a simple level up as a fighter and get his sweet, sweet 2nd attack (and +1 to hit!).  Level 6 is more of a decision level, not 5.
> 
> I'm a little concerned because this is the second time where my fighting character, not designed as a tank, is being pressed in the tanky role.  Hopefully Rodrigo can take it (he certainly can dish it).
> 
> The pillar seems like a good starting point.




Ah, Dellrak got a second attack too! And while he isn't tanky, he's also a frontline fighter. He's supposed to be up there with Rodrigo. Trying to help! LOL


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> I have been tracking Dellrak's bolts. Rules say you can recover half the ones you shoot.




Yeah if you've been tracking it then go with that! I'm just saying that if you've lost track, at least roleplay that you don't have an unlimited quiver.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can we aerially take out the T-Rex safely and then land in the amphitheatre? Otherwise the Pillar sounds good, if it's safe.




You could chose to TRY that, but it could prove more difficult than it sounds. I'd want to play it out, rather than just tell you that you kill it. It would probably not be very fun for anyone other than Imogen if you want to stay safely high above the city - at which point the thing would have more opportunity to find a place to go for cover. Also, you'd be extremely obvious to everyone in the north-western corner of the city (and maybe further) if you popped out of the sky and started thumping the T-Rex until it got up and ran away, roaring all the time. Then you chase it, lose it, find it, it breaks through the walls, runs for more cover... 

... Actually it sounds kinda fun, but probably aggro the whole city...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss Imogen is saving arrows.... (though unlimited cold blasts from a height are possible.)


----------



## Kobold Stew

[double post]


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Miss Imogen is saving arrows.... (though unlimited cold blasts from a height are possible.)




But that would require flying in closer, right? Like I said, could be done. Might be a pain for short-range members of the party.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I was not suggesting this as a course of action, but was recognizing the conversation we had just had about saving resources. Maybe there is an exotic fletcher somewhere in town.


----------



## Neurotic

Rodrigo has parry and riposte, just needs a bit of hp buff.

In other news, We had a bad case of earth tremors at 5.7, there are building down and people injured. This in the middle of covid 19 quarantine. I'll be a little late with leveling up


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> I was not suggesting this as a course of action, but was recognizing the conversation we had just had about saving resources. Maybe there is an exotic fletcher somewhere in town.




That's actually quite possible.



Neurotic said:


> Rodrigo has parry and riposte, just needs a bit of hp buff.
> 
> In other news, We had a bad case of earth tremors at 5.7, there are building down and people injured. This in the middle of covid 19 quarantine. I'll be a little late with leveling up




YIKES. They had one in the USA a couple of days ago, too. Earth is really trying to shake off us parasites.
Don't worry about the level-up until you're safe. We can wait if we have to. (Things take forever around here anyway.)


----------



## gargoyleking

Ouch, Yeah, I'm actually pretty close to the one that hit Utah last week. My first earthquake and it woke my wife and I up from a dead sleep.


----------



## gargoyleking

__





						Myth-Weavers Online Character Sheets
					

Myth-Weavers is an online community that focuses on play by post gaming. We are home to hundreds of active games, many still recruiting. Our character sheet system supports dozens systems, including d20, GURPS, WoD, and even the new D&D5e. Come join our ever-growing community of thousands of...



					www.myth-weavers.com
				




Updated Harb, he's got 2 shots/round with his bow now. Though, I don't think I've been seriously tracking his arrow usage either.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'd say he's probably at about 40/45 atm. Not sute if he can give any to Miss I. They're for a shortbow.


----------



## Ancalagon

Rodrigo has 40 crossbow bolt - I haven't been tracking usage closely, he's probably around  35 in reality


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm okay with an abstract 
1) "quiver is full (or full-ish)" 
2) "quiver is low (starting to worry)"
3) "quiver is empty"

...it's easy to tell how you go from 1 to 2 (use your bow in a few fights) but determining how you know if you go from 2 to 3? I dunno. A roll?

Ultimately it might be easier to track arrows.

Or just fluff it. At any rate it sounds like Imogen is getting low, so she should be on the lookout for a source, and everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Cool. Imogen is LOW.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Good. I think the silence was indicating a preference for the pillar -- is that right? I am fine with that in any case, and Miss Imogen will watch over the gunwales.


----------



## gargoyleking

I'm good, just wigging out slightly due to the worldwide insanity.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Good to hear. I hope the others are well, too. In particular, I hope @Neurotic is okay. That earthquake looked pretty bad. I've had a bit of a troubling time myself.


----------



## gargoyleking

Thanks for the story. I hope you're still getting better and your family stays safe. This stuff sounds horrible at the vest and if either my wife or I get it, the other will be sick as well within a day. We aren't very good at distancing from each other, even when we should be.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'm sorry to learn what you've been going through, Fitz. This is a challenging time for many, but you've had it rougher than most, clearly, and I had not seen the separate thread. I was thinking about your store on Wednesday, and to hear about your personal experiences is particularly harrowing. Be well, be safe.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Thanks guys. Now that I'm getting better health-wise, I'm starting to turn my attention back to my store. I've been trying not to worry about it (one thing at a time). It's pretty ruinous for a small business to be on lockdown, but I'm pretty sure we can survive it. Just gonna be a lot more broke that I would have liked or expected.


----------



## gargoyleking

Understandable. Take care of what's important. We'll be here when you have time.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've still got three days of Quarantine, but I'm feeling alright, so I've got lots of time! (Sort of, anyway. There's lots to do...)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ah, the joy of PBP. I can't possibly expect you to remember story-beats from two-and-a-half years ago. Here's a bit that might shed some light on the camp description:

... She _(Sylandra Silvane_) saw him _(Harb)_ to the door, walking slowly and unsteadily, but with determination. Before he left, she placed a wooden token in his hand the size of a large coin. It was square and made from a hard red wood found only in the north, and carved with he Silvane family crest. She said, *"I have many friends working on this problem *_(the death curse)_*. If you meet any of them, show them this and tell them I gave it to you - they will share information they have. They are: a friend of mine named Artus Cimber, who was once a Harper, like yourself; the Company of the Yellow Banner *_(!!!)_*, mercenaries, but good folk; and Bruno's Brigade, a group of adventurers who have taken on the task. All are actively on the case, facing the perils of the jungle. Perhaps you may meet. Farewell."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

... Haven't heard from @Ancalagon lately. You surviving the plaguepocalypse?


----------



## Ancalagon

FitzTheRuke said:


> ... Haven't heard from @Ancalagon lately. You surviving the plaguepocalypse?



Sorry - this has been getting me down, I have to work evenings to get files on the work network.  Interesting in gaming and creativity is shot, and I literally have force myself to work on my own game (UVG-Troika if you are curious) - first session on roll20 tonight.  I should have time tomorrow, sorry I'm being flaky


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ancalagon said:


> Sorry - this has been getting me down, I have to work evenings to get files on the work network.  Interesting in gaming and creativity is shot, and I literally have force myself to work on my own game (UVG-Troika if you are curious) - first session on roll20 tonight.  I should have time tomorrow, sorry I'm being flaky




S'Okay. I have to admit, while I've been waiting for you to post Lorenn in RotD, I haven't had a lot of energy to resolve the round anyway. Still, I'd like to keep playing if we can!


----------



## gargoyleking

So now there's 3 of us scouting?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> So now there's 3 of us scouting?




Probably a good idea for the PCs to check the "island" out ahead of checking out the ruins while the NPCs stay with the ship (both for their safety and to keep it ready in case of a need to take off quickly).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Oh, I should mention, we spoke of auditing the arrows, but we also should say a few words on the food supplies. I figured that between Hup'lo, Kasqa, Dellrak, and Qawasha, there was enough trapping/foraging to go around (and the three Tabaxi could probably take care of themselves). But if you've had rations on your sheet since the beginning, there's no way that any of it is still good. Also, you've now got five more mouths to feed, and you spent three days in the air (where no one could do any hunting/foraging. It was also pretty dangerous on the ground under the crash site, so during the repair job you would have had a net-loss of rations. The crew had nothing but water (collected in sail-cloth).

All of this is to say, food supplies are LOW overall, and Dellrak might not have 30 berries at the moment, because you may have needed to supplement your diet with them. The party has 17 mouths to feed (Weed just needs water and sunlight).

@KahlessNestor I'll say roll 3d10, and that's how many berries you have left (roll high!) 

Again, I don't care if we track things perfectly, but let's remember that the ship's food supplies are LOW and the crew don't want to go hungry again anytime soon!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Good point. Dellrak's goodberries are the likely primary source of nutrition.


----------



## KahlessNestor

He's been using any unused spell slots before bed to make the goodberries. I have been tracking. That's why I had 30, since "yesterday" he didn't use any slots.

Goodberries: 3D10 = [1, 3, 5] = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> He's been using any unused spell slots before bed to make the goodberries. I have been tracking. That's why I had 30, since "yesterday" he didn't use any slots.
> 
> Goodberries: 3D10 = [1, 3, 5] = 9




I understand where they came from... I just was wondering how many were eaten! Looks like the crew still needed to eat a lot to get their strength back.


----------



## gargoyleking

Feels silly making these rolls myself. Feel free to make the relevant rolls where they make sense for you, or call for it if you prefer.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Feels silly making these rolls myself. Feel free to make the relevant rolls where they make sense for you, or call for it if you prefer.




I tend to leave rolls up to players as much as possible, (I never quite understand the mentality that a bad roll is a bad thing - I try to make low skill-rolls as fun as possible - accidents produce drama!) but I understand that there's a lot of history to the 'secret roll'. I guess I can be unusual that way - I've never used a DM's screen in my life, for example. But you're right, generally in PBP if I don't see a roll, I'll just do it myself rather than waste time waiting for it. It's no big deal either way.


----------



## gargoyleking

I've been coming around to the idea of secret rolls since I've started DMing. Good or bad rolls with results one way or another can altar the way people play out a situation regardless of what does or doesn't happen.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I've been coming around to the idea of secret rolls since I've started DMing. Good or bad rolls with results one way or another can altar the way people play out a situation regardless of what does or doesn't happen.




A long time ago I had a player whine when I rolled badly for them (one of those "you don't see anything because I rolled bad" situations, or something) so I stopped rolling for players. 

I created an RPG called "Rampant Griffon Gaming System (RGGS)" many years ago, which we played for about 12 years. In RGGS everyone rolled their own checks and narrated the results, with the number idea being that your character was immensely competent, so in RGGS a bad roll meant that an _outside force_ made the situation more difficult. Unless the player _wanted_ it that way, their character NEVER screwed up. You would narrate what made the situation more difficult. For example, you would never "miss" an orc in an attack. The orc would slam your attack aside, rattling your arm, and spit in your face. Opponents always felt formidable, you never felt like a fool, no matter how bad you were rolling.

... I think it coloured the way I run D&D. (Of course, I invented that game, so maybe I always felt that way...)


----------



## gargoyleking

Seems legit. There's really no specific right or wrong way except maybe GM fiat. Had one kill my character that way because a couple of us had a problem with his already wacky expectations. Bunch of brand new characters and one of his NPC's demanded 10 gold for the honor of talking to a prisoner.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Seems legit. There's really no specific right or wrong way except maybe GM fiat. Had one kill my character that way because a couple of us had a problem with his already wacky expectations. Bunch of brand new characters and one of his NPC's demanded 10 gold for the honor of talking to a prisoner.




Yeah, that would be the wrong way. I think the absolute main thing is "play nice with others". I have my preferences, but I don't mind trying to do things in any way that a player prefers, when it's reasonable. Just play nice with others and these games are the best!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

NOTE: Let's try to keep the Out of Character chat here, please. It's what it's for, of course.



Neurotic said:


> hmmm, no line of sight for the watchers. Maybe that one stright across? With covers probably, but if there is nothing to shoot from the outside, simply  move them inside. Climbing speed and old wall go will together




Yes, I'll have them climb inside. The walls are solid enough for their climb speed to work, between the rope and the arrow-slits, lots of things to hold onto.



gargoyleking said:


> We did string a rope along the hall with some pitons. Should be possible to traverse the gap with an athletics check?




Yes, others with no climb speed can work their way along the wall with the rope, if need be. Rope's not super steady or easy (imagine what climbing along a wall sideways with an unsteady rope would be like) so dc is 15, speed is halved, you get stuck if you fail (speed reduced to 0), you fall if you roll 5 or lower. I will allow acrobatics as well as athletics because I feel that grace would help here every bit as much as brute athleticism.

Should be doable for most characters.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sorry, I didn't even realize it was the IC thread this time. I try not to do that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Sorry, I didn't even realize it was the IC thread this time. I try not to do that.




I know you do! You got tricked by Neurotic's post before yours..


----------



## gargoyleking

Ayep...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Team -- sorry. I somehow missed the updates that have happened since before combat began. I'll have a post for tonight. KS


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew - There's light in the main chamber - Harb is holding a torch. (There would be dim light over the mosaic anyway from the hole in the roof that gave enough light for the brown moss to grow). The torch overrides that, though.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Okay -- thanks. I made the roll and fumbled; I'll know for next round.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think there may be a few things unclear - probably because of the map not loading originally. The hallway leading out collapsed into a pit, but the mosaic just shifted from a snake-fighting-a-monkey to a snake-eating-a-monkey. The room is dark, but Harb still holds a torch. There's a secret door right next to Dellrak that leads into a room with a large snake statue, where defenders could poke spears through the arrow-holes or shoot at anyone who fell into the hallway's pit. (Though no one is in those rooms ATM.) I hope that's more (not less) clear.


----------



## gargoyleking

Not sure why it wasn't listed on my sheet, but Harb can deflect missiles as a reaction. Reduced damage by 1d10+Wis+Monk level. In this case, he takes no damage from the one hit, he's 2-handing his staff though, so can't actually catch it. But I wouldn't want to waste his few precious ki points.


----------



## gargoyleking

@Neurotic, Please post ypur OOC stuff here. It'll save you having to add ooc tags and all. (Also, please don't use ooc tags, they do weird things and take up a lot of space. Spoiler tags are nice and collapsible.)


----------



## Neurotic

But OOC are always visible
I don't know what formatting issues you're having. And I apologize for putting it there, but it is easier if you do "reply"...especially if I'm on the phone.

Finally, I'm usually commenting and doing full post. I will try to avoid OOC comments only.


----------



## gargoyleking

I use the EN world phone ap for most of my posting on here. This is what your last post looks like on my screen.


----------



## Neurotic

Try now, there was one extra GM tag in there


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Try now, there was one extra GM tag in there




Put OOC posts here as often as possible. I am fine with the occasional ooc comment as part of an IC post but anything that might be discussed should go here. It's what it's for.

Speaking of discussion: I suppose the Tabaxi could use their speedy thing, but then they can't use it again without staying still for a turn. If you want them to rush I guess they can.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Welcome to @Prickly Pear who's gonna take over Chrysagon and give me a kick in the morale (since we lost Ancalagon) so that we can get going again! Sorry for the delay. I'll get this one going ASAP.


----------



## Neurotic

Welcome @Prickly Pear good to have front-liner again


----------



## gargoyleking

Yay! Now to get you across the crazy pit trap hallway!


----------



## Prickly Pear

Thanks for letting me join!
Just wondering how difficult it might be to get across the hallway, @FitzTheRuke. What checks would Chrysagon need to do? Or will the rope negate the difficultly but it's considered difficult terrain?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The rope is looped through each of the arrow-slits and hanging against the wall. It's still pretty tricky, so I'll say an Athletics or Acrobatics of dc10. Rodrigo's help will give you Advantage, and you'll only fall if you get 5 or lower. If you make over a 20 (unlikely, of course) it won't count as difficult terrain.

(Let's let the dice decide!)


----------



## KahlessNestor

Welcome to the game! Glad to have you.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Thank you!


----------



## gargoyleking

You get to add your bonus to crit damage as well.


----------



## Prickly Pear

I have already added an extra d8 damage dice. Only 2 extra. 

Edit: No you don't get to add the bonus, only another damage dice.


----------



## KahlessNestor

2020. The year that keeps on giving. My aunt died on Sunday, so I'll be flying home this afternoon. I'll be back on July 5 to start catching up on everything. I will be available on Discord, etc, but won't be writing.


----------



## Kobold Stew

You have my condolences. Be well, and be with your family.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm going to try to get things moving again. Sorry I've been slow lately. Busy times, and not in a good way. I definitely don't want to quit though, so I hope you all stick with me!


----------



## gargoyleking

Well, I'll stick with it.


----------



## Kobold Stew

We're here; we know you are dealing with a lot. No worries.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I am back now and digging myself out of the backlog of my various games, so patience as I catch up.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I wanted to kick this game into gear. 

EDITED: The Sticks took a short rest after clearing the Moa Shrine. Correct me if I'm wrong, but Chrysagon LoH himself to top up 3 HP and Dellrak spent 3 Hit Dice (for 22 HP). Harb bandaged everyone for 1d6+5 (other than Imogen, who refused). So I also rolled a 3 for Dellrak assuming he accepted Harb's bandaging, making his total gained 30 HP. He also bandaged all 3 tabaxi, which would put the NPCs at full, and Myrral as well (who also spent 2 hit dice)

(Sorry about sniping Harb, but I wanted an exciting start!)


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> I wanted to kick this game into gear. The Sticks took a short rest after clearing the Moa Shrine. But I've only got Dellrak spending 3 Hit Dice (to gain 22 HP) and Chrysagon LoH himself to top up 3 HP.
> 
> I've got Harb at 18/33, Imogen (not too bad) at 33/38 and Myrral at 15/34. As well as Groll 29/33 and Brrap 21/33.
> 
> I'll post it with the round starter, but I assume some healing has been done. We can insert an update. Also, please check my notes on your spell-slots, etc.
> 
> (Sorry about sniping Harb, but I wanted an exciting start!)



All tabaxi are on full health or nearly so. I'll find the references tomorrow. The hunters are guarding the bridge and shouldn't be with us unless we're just startnog.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> All tabaxi are on full health or nearly so. I'll find the references tomorrow. The hunters are guarding the bridge and shouldn't be with us unless we're just startnog.




You're right. I'll write them out of this one and fix everyone's HP from Harb's bandaging.


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay, so I'm not sure if you'll allow it due to the sniper being hidden at the start, but Harb does have deflect arrow. It'll cost him a Ki point, (something I wasn't tracking last encounter, sorry), but if so I went ahead and rolled up the damage reduction if so. I'll wait to know the result before posting his next action.

Deflect Arrows: 1d10+7 *9*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Okay, so I'm not sure if you'll allow it due to the sniper being hidden at the start, but Harb does have deflect arrow. It'll cost him a Ki point, (something I wasn't tracking last encounter, sorry), but if so I went ahead and rolled up the damage reduction if so. I'll wait to know the result before posting his next action.
> 
> Deflect Arrows: 1d10+7 *9*




Sure. Story-wise, in this case, we can call it "Harb's instincts were so sharp, that although he was unable to stop the arrow from striking him, he spun at just the last and was struck in the arm. The arrow was expertly placed, and if it were not for Harb's quick move, it may have struck him very close to the heart."


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@KahlessNestor I see you have your HP at 26.  I have you at 39 after Harb's bandaging. (I think I didn't post the roll anywhere, but I rolled it at some point...) So unless Dellrak refused like Imogen did.... 39.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Dellrak has 19 arrows on him if Imogen needs them.


----------



## Prickly Pear

If Imogen is such a master with the bow, I'm sure she would know how to fletch a decent arrow or two.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Revel in her double 1s with advantage. Not one in 400 can make that shot.


----------



## Neurotic

I am traveling tomorrow with unknown net access upon arrival. I may be less active for the next ten days.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> I am traveling tomorrow with unknown net access upon arrival. I may be less active for the next ten days.




Thanks for letting me know! I had intended to get caught up this week myself, but I've been finding it harder than I expected to get computer time. I'll do my best to roll this round ASAP.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... It should come as no surprise to you all that I'm struggling to keep up with my games. Part of it is low-pandemic morale (1), and part of it is work (2). I don't want to quit, though. I'll try to get the current combat wrapped up, and then I think we'll have to take a break from at least one of the games for now.

As @gargoyleking, @Kobold Stew, @KahlessNestor, and @Neurotic play both my current games, I welcome your input in particular when it comes to "which game" we should keep, but everyone's input will be considered, of course.

Here are our options:

1) Continue with Scourge of Daggerford and put Fitz's Folly on haitus.  (@Prickly Pear can jump over)
2) Continue with Fitz's Folly & put Scourge on hold. (@jmucchiello & @MetaVoid can move over)
3) Put 'em both on hold and either: a) Run Dracolich3: Tomb of Deridius or b) play any other 5e game you folks are interested in trying (I have all the books, plus other stuff).
4) Take a break and come back to it in a few months.

I'm happy with any of those choices. The reason I put 3-b in there is on the off-chance that something new will kick me into gear to get those creative juices flowing. (It's got a good chance of doing that!)

Let me know what you think.

Fitz!

Notes:

(1) My part of the world is doing okay pandemic-wise, but I'm personally not - I was sick in March, and I have struggled with the after-effects of that illness for six months. Testing wasn't available at the time for those who hadn't travelled, but it's very possible I had covid. I've never had anything like it, and I've never taken six months to recover from something before. Before you worry - I'm not bad - I just can't shake lingering symptoms (basically a mild sore throat and terrible post-nasal drip, and a bit of chest-wheeze, all of which changes in severity day-by-day and week-to-week. Every time I feel like I'm getting better I get worse again. It's not stopping my daily activities, so it could be worse, but it IS affecting my overall morale.

(2) As most of you know, I own a comic and game store. Now, obviously, we have lost quite a bit of money this spring by being shut down, but that wasn't the worst thing - DC Comics' distribution changes have been worse -essentially doubling my work-load for less money. Combine that with things like the Theros book being online for months before it was out in print (so it hasn't sold well) and other struggles in the industry - long and the short is, while we are doing well (all things considered), I'm working much harder to keep things going. Believe it or not, I'm not actually complaining - things are better than I would expect, when you take all the troubles into account. Essentially it means that my hard work is paying off, it's just not ending any time soon.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I gave my answer over on Scourge. Prefer #1, but would be fine with 3.


----------



## Neurotic

I'd prefer folly since I have character there. But more players would need to cross over so I am content to be outvoted  it's not like I don't play here and I get to wallop PCs 

Fitz, testing is now available and it is known that covid can do long lasting damage. Maybe you should test and ask your doc for a checkover? Now that the crisis isn't acute anymore


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Fitz, testing is now available and it is known that covid can do long lasting damage.




Testing was available a few weeks after I was sick. The trouble is, testing negative weeks later (or now) doesn't mean I didn't have it. (Antibody testing is possible but also not easily available, and somewhat pointless.) It ultimately doesn't matter if I had it or not because there's no specific treatment. They can only treat the symptoms I have (so far nothing has worked). It's not like they can say "oh you had covid - here is the cure." There isn't one.


----------



## gargoyleking

I've also heard about the lasting effects and it's quite scary. I was about to be a nosy-body but really I don't know what your situation is. So I'll not. That said, take care of yourself and try to not to over-do it.

On the game front, I think I'd rather stick with Scourge as I have the most fun with Dandin and really want to see him come into his own in the next couple of levels. My second thought would honestly be either one of the 3's. If you'd like I can make a support character with no real driving force to 'play' and otherwise just help as a DM aide.


----------



## Prickly Pear

I know it is tough nowadays with the current covid situation and I understand that you want to cut down on the PbP activities. Personally, I don't mind which game goes forward since I just joined Fitz's Folly. I can easily jump across to another game, if there is space for me.

I really hope you fell better soon, FitzTheRuke, and that you recover fully eventually.
Have you considered giving convalescent plasma in order to help others that suffers from severe covid events?
https://www.blood.ca/en/convalescentplasma 
I have been indirectly involved in development of convalescent hyperimmune sera treatment against covid-19, working in a company in Australia. There is a world-wide consortium (The Alliance) of blood-product companies that will make the product as un-branded and not-for-profit (CSL consortium to make plasma against coronavirus).


----------



## Kobold Stew

Hello, Fitz,
I'm sorry you are having a tough time. Honestly, I am open to 1, 2, or possibly 3b. 

1. I feel there is more momentum in Daggerford right now than Folly, and I want you to be happy and seeing the value of of what you do, and how much it is appreciated.

2. I probably am slightly more fond of Miss Imogen, however, of my two chartacters. I'm therefore really open to both.

3b. I'd be keen to play a Theros game, though (despite the headaches caused by the books for you), and would be interested in that if you wanted a break from the two running games.

I don't know if this is helpful or not.


----------



## gargoyleking

Oh! That actually looks interesting! Kind of a greek epic, in theme if nothong else...


----------



## KahlessNestor

I haven't gotten Theros yet, but intend to. I do like the Greek mythic theme.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> I really hope you fell better soon, FitzTheRuke, and that you recover fully eventually.
> Have you considered giving convalescent plasma in order to help others that suffers from severe covid events?
> COVID-19 and convalescent plasma




I'd love to try that, but it looks like I don't qualify. It says that you mus have been: "confirmed positive by a laboratory test" - I didn't, I tested negative four weeks after I had been sick. AND be "fully recovered and symptom-free" - which I'm not. I've had symptoms for six months. Everyone I talked to (doctors I mean) think that I had it, but the test came back negative because it had been too long. My current symptoms are considered an "aftermath" thing - it is known to throw something like one-in-seven people into some kind of autoimmune chaos. I have recovered, but my immune system thinks it still needs to fight. Or so I've been told. We've tried quite a few things to treat my symptoms - most of them make things worse! (I think the mistake early-on was to try things that boost immune systems, but if my immune system is on overdrive, well, that seem likely to backfire, under the circumstances.



> I have been indirectly involved in development of convalescent hyperimmune sera treatment against covid-19, working in a company in Australia. There is a world-wide consortium (The Alliance) of blood-product companies that will make the product as un-branded and not-for-profit (CSL consortium to make plasma against coronavirus).




That sounds like good work.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, so I will do my best over the next little while to bring this game to a spot where we can leave it for awhile. I _do_ plan to get back to it - I quite like the characters and the adventure - I just need to take a break and refocus my efforts. 

@Prickly Pear We should start talking/thinking about a Daggerford character for you. No rush.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Neurotic I finally started to work on rolling the round (actually, I have started about 10 times, but I was really gonna do it for once) and I don't have any actions for Myrral. The gargoyle is mighty distracted, so he can go help with the sniper. Should I just have him tabaxi-dash toward the tower? Along the wall or down the tree and over?


----------



## Neurotic

Good idea. Thanks. Sorry, I understood you will suspend this game


----------



## gargoyleking

I think he meant 'after' the combat is over.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Turns out, that wasn't even a hard round to roll (mostly healing and dashing) - it really shouldn't have taken me so long to get to. Sorry about that, gang. I AM gonna take a break from this game when we finish the fight (and maybe a little role-playing to put it to bed) BUT... I don't mean to end it forever. Hopefully you will all be with me when I find more time to get back to it!


----------



## gargoyleking

I don't see myself going anywhere. Er, is there a way into the tower? Harb's no good at Athletics.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> I don't see myself going anywhere. Er, is there a way into the tower? Harb's no good at Athletics.




Good point. Yes, there is a small (duck into it) entrance on the east side around U39.

I was going to point out, too, that Myrral is not on the roof of the building, like his icon looks, but between the raised-road and that building. That's the trouble with using an isometric map, but I kind of liked just dropping the Omu map from the adventure in for the fight, even if it's overly blown-up.


----------



## Neurotic

With tabaxi climbing speed, roofs are barely speed bump


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> With tabaxi climbing speed, roofs are barely speed bump




Oh yeah, he _could_ be on the roof, I just assumed that he'd rather be down between the buildings in case the archer wanted to shoot at him. (I kind of imagined him avoiding most of the difficult terrain back there (rubble, vines, overgrowth) by leaping back-and-forth between the wall of the building and the side of the raised-road.


----------



## Neurotic

Myrral wouldn't run over the roofs unless the streets are choked completely. But he _could_


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... here I am getting ready to put this game to be for awhile (I plan to return to it eventually!) and then I get this overwhelming urge to run a short story inspired by a chunk of Rime of the Frostmaiden. I've learned my lesson regarding trying to run whole 5e hardcover adventure books (my best estimate is that it would take about 10 years to run one of those books from start to finish in PBP. We may FEEL like we're nearing the climax of Tomb of Annihilation in this game, but I think we've done a bout a third of the book.)

I really, REALLY like Rime of the Frostmaiden for PBP. It's easily split into lots of short stories that can be used in PBP.

I have found that I'm starting to get some extra time every morning (my wife and kids are back in school)... so I just might have time to do it. I thought I'd give you guys the heads-up so that if I get around to posting an interest check, you can jump in if you want. I really enjoy playing with all of you. That said, you're all in Scourge as well now, so I think I'll probably post an interest thread (as opposed to just personally inviting you all to play) so that some others might get the chance to jump-in if they like. (But I don't want to NOT include you either, so I'm here to warn you about it, so you can jump in if you're interested.)

Keep an eye out for it.


----------



## gargoyleking

Okay, I'll definitely try to. That said, I'm definitely leaning more towards PF 2 at the moment. I'm even thinking of running "Little Trouble in Big Absolom" as a one-shot pretty soon. Fitz, I'd like to offer you a guaranteed player slot if I do.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Okay, I'll definitely try to. That said, I'm definitely leaning more towards PF 2 at the moment. I'm even thinking of running "Little Trouble in Big Absolom" as a one-shot pretty soon. Fitz, I'd like to offer you a guaranteed player slot if I do.




I'd be in for that. I ran some playtesting for PF2 IRL, but that was a long time ago. I'm not up on the rules well enough to run it, I'm afraid. I'm only just barely able to make a character for it. But I'll do it for your game!


----------



## Neurotic

I'm playing pf2 currently over skype and roll20. We are at 6th level after 15 sessions 3-5 hours each.

Action system is great. Healing...not su much. Our DM quickly ruled that  healing kit has charges and 1 combat with four PCs will essentially spend 10 charges without thinking.

Priest healer with focus on healing  can heal single character from 0 to full or nearly so.  But so could specced out healer in 4e 

I am an alchemist bomber and only healer now we burned our priest at the inquisition. So far, I kept them alive.

That said, if you have some time, I'd rather continue this story. But I'm open to new things


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> That said, if you have some time, I'd rather continue this story. But I'm open to new things




I have a feeling that I will only be slowing this game down for a bit and then getting back to it. Feel free to keep posting!


----------



## gargoyleking

Pf2 healing is a bit weird. It seems after a certain point the limited full rest healing becomes a moot point due to medicine skill and/or 10 minute rechargeable focus heals. A Paladin at lv 1 can spend a few hours to reset everyone to full health. And at lv 3 anyone trained in medicine can take assurance to make sure they can always guarantee 2d8 HP to anyone who needs it without having to actually roll a check.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Your promise of possible DMing Rime means that I won't buy the book, in hopes of participating. 

Fun!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Your promise of possible DMing Rime means that I won't buy the book, in hopes of participating.
> 
> Fun!




That might bother me if I thought you would buy it from MY store!


----------



## Neurotic

gargoyleking said:


> Pf2 healing is a bit weird. It seems after a certain point the limited full rest healing becomes a moot point due to medicine skill and/or 10 minute rechargeable focus heals. A Paladin at lv 1 can spend a few hours to reset everyone to full health. And at lv 3 anyone trained in medicine can take assurance to make sure they can always guarantee 2d8 HP to anyone who needs it without having to actually roll a check.




And there is a feat leaning on battle medicine (heal for 1 action) that makes the PC immune to it for 1 hour instead of 1 day

So, in each combat of the day (assuming they are separated enough) you can get 2d8 or 4d8 instant healing for single action


----------



## gargoyleking

Or more, as you get better at the skill you can start adding static bonuses to the healed amount.


----------



## KahlessNestor

gargoyleking said:


> Okay, I'll definitely try to. That said, I'm definitely leaning more towards PF 2 at the moment. I'm even thinking of running "Little Trouble in Big Absolom" as a one-shot pretty soon. Fitz, I'd like to offer you a guaranteed player slot if I do.




I would totally be up for more PF2!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So.... would everyone be okay if we keep going with this game, but do so at a slow, pressure-free pace?


----------



## gargoyleking

Works for me. It's easier to do when there's less going on, I thonk.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Great by me.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Sure!


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm good with that.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Are we taking a short rest now?


----------



## Neurotic

I would say yes. We're talking, we're safe...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yes short rest.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Hit Die: 1D10+3 = [8]+3 = 11


----------



## Neurotic

Everyone, add 1d6 to that due Song of rest


----------



## KahlessNestor

Song of Rest: 1D6 = [4] = 4


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss IUmogen is 33/38, +1d6=4 (song of rest) = 37/38 hit points.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Chrysagon spends one HD to heal.
1HD healing + Song of Rest: 1D10+2+1D6 = [9]+2+[4] = 15
HP 36/36
Lay on Hands 17/20
SS 3/3 CD 1/1


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Prickly Pear You'll be happy to know that while the adventure makes a big show of telling us DMs about the consequences of falling off the big tree, it also makes it clear that there's no need to ask for skill checks to get across (it's six feet wide and solidly immobile). Chrysagon will slip and fall, giving everyone a fright, but he won't fall off into the water. I guess the designers gave the falling-off info in case a DM wanted to run a random encounter there (and have whatever push you off?) or it was an oversight. Hmm.

Anyway, I think I'll leave it this time.


----------



## Prickly Pear

I did the roll for fun and it turned out so bad that I wanted to see what fun stuff you can come up with. 
Chrysagon will slip but not fall off the tree.


----------



## Neurotic

Maybe because there was a friendly cat (is there such a thing?!) to keep him from falling


----------



## Kobold Stew

This is a fantasy game after all. Elves, magic, friendly cats, the works.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> I did the roll for fun and it turned out so bad that I wanted to see what fun stuff you can come up with.
> Chrysagon will slip but not fall off the tree.




Oh, don't get me wrong. I _love_ volunteer skill-checks. The thought crossed my mind to ask for them, just to put a scare into you all. Your description was apt - the bark is slippery, it's surprisingly nerve-wracking.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just waiting on @Neurotic Myrral, I think.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@gargoyleking  Harb needs to roll a dc11 Athletics or Acrobatics check to avoid being pulled off the ledge. If he fails, he'll fall 30 feet. He's a Monk, so you may have some tricks. If you don't have some cool monk thing to do, I'll let you roll a dc11 Str save to catch the ledge (if you roll a 16+ you can keep your bow, otherwise you drop it to catch the ledge). I'm afraid I can't let the save be a Dex save, you're being pulled off. Gotta be Str.


----------



## gargoyleking

Acrobatics: 1d20+6 *9*

Should've passed that... Still, 'Slow Fall' reduces falling damage by 5xmonk level or 25. He's not strength based so I'm not going to waste a roll on hanging onto the ledge.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Acrobatics: 1d20+6 *9*
> 
> Should've passed that... Still, 'Slow Fall' reduces falling damage by 5xmonk level or 25. He's not strength based so I'm not going to waste a roll on hanging onto the ledge.



I don't think I can do 25 points of damage on 3d6 (30-foot fall), so it looks like you'll be fine!


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL I looked that up to be sure.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fwew! I just spent _all day_ (not kidding) redoing all my maps. I like making maps, but I _hate_ that bit where I have to update the locations before posting a round. It takes me forever. So I went through labelling and colour-coding all the icons. Officially now, PCs are Blue, NPCs are Yellow, and BGs are Orange (and Spell Effects are Green). Every Icon will have an ID right on it, and I won't have to worry about it. We should all be able to tell what icon is who without cross-referencing. Let me know if you have trouble reading them.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You will note that as part of my New Icons, I changed Dellrak so he's not the exact same as Angis. You may or may not be surprised to learn that I've written "Angis" at least twenty times before catching it, when I meant Dellrak. I think I've never published it that way, but I felt like changing him anyway. I hope you find the new Icons to your liking. I'll improve the font size as we go along. Still getting used to how to build them.


----------



## KahlessNestor

LOL No worries. I was surprised to find Angis when I took Dellrak over, too. And fairly certain I have mixed the two up at least once


----------



## KahlessNestor

Just a note: The net attack on Dellrak should be at Disadvantage. He has Protection from Evil up on himself.

Disadvantage roll on the net: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21

Looks like they got him anyway! LOL So no worries.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Just a note: The net attack on Dellrak should be at Disadvantage. He has Protection from Evil up on himself.




Right! I took a moment to see if somehow monsters get disadvantage with nets (the way PCs usually do) and it seems that generally, they don't. (For the most part, the monster does what the monster does, and equipment is very nearly just fluff, unless the DM wants otherwise.) 

But I forgot the protection spell. Well, he's 'scooped' anyway!


----------



## Neurotic

And since he is not on the road maybe freeing himself isn't that great


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> And since he is not on the road maybe freeing himself isn't that great



Good point. I should mention, Dellrak is about 60 feet up (30 feet above the road, another 30 above the ground - though he'd hit those bushes far before he'd hit the ground; they're near as tall as the road!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ooooh. I posted the above before reading the IC thread. So! Two choices for @KahlessNestor and @Neurotic to discuss:

1) Myrral could have caught the gargoyle when it was only fifteen feet above the road (before it got to the full 30 feet), then Dellrak will fall out 45 feet up. Dellrak can roll a dc14 strength save to catch the edge of the road (taking 1d6 damage) or fall all the way down (taking 4d6 damage). OR:
2) Myrral can be too late to catch the gargoyle in his net, but can catch Dellrak with it as the dwarf falls from 30 feet above the road. Myrral can roll a dc12 strength save. Dellrak will take no damage on a success, or 3d6 damage if Myrral fails (in which case, Dellrak can roll a dc16 dex save to take half damage.) 

No matter what else happens if you chose option 2, Dellrak winds up on the road, in Myrral's net. In option 1, the gargoyle winds up in Myrall's net.


----------



## Neurotic

I'm fine either way. With str 10, dc 12 is worse than half (60% to be exact) to succeed. 

My thinking would be to capture a gargoyle which will try to slow down its own fall and thus save Dellrack too.

But if Myrral sees Dellrack falling, catching him would be a priority. It all comes down to e act order of events


----------



## FitzTheRuke

We could pick randomly by rolling Initiative if you like. Myrral would probably get there first, in that case, but you never know.


----------



## gargoyleking

Is the space under the road empty Icm guessing? Like an elevated highway? Harb will have to run across to get a bead on the gargoyle carrying Ukee.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Is the space under the road empty Icm guessing? Like an elevated highway? Harb will have to run across to get a bead on the gargoyle carrying Ukee.



Nope. Solid stone wall. Weird, hey?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I almost forgot: To be clear, @KahlessNestor & @Neurotic I went with "Option 1" from above.

Myrral caught the gargoyle (which broke free) and Dellrak broke out of the net 45 feet up (fifteen above the road). Dellrak can try to catch the ledge of the road with a dc14 strength save. (He falls 15 feet and lands hard, prone, hanging off the ledge, with 4 damage). If he fails, he falls 45 feet (the overgrowth breaks most of his fall, which is why he doesn't break anything vital) and he takes 17 damage and will be prone on the ground on the eastern side of the road.

Oh! And @gargoyleking Harb found an easy way up, but he's still got a 30-foot climb. I'm gonna say it's so easy to climb, that no roll is needed. Just half-move climb for 30-feet. On the other hand, if you want to do a cool wall-run to speed up the climb, you can make a dc16 athletics check (fine, fine, acrobatics will do, though I think it's more an athletics thing - the crossover is there) to run up it Jackie Chan-style (or parkour if you prefer) to get up in a single move. BUT if you fail, you'll slide back down to 20 feet up and have to climb from there. If you flub it, you'll fall from 20 feet up (taking 8 damage). Is it worth the risk? You decide!


----------



## gargoyleking

LOL I'll go the acrobatics route. Worth a shot. (Harb absolutely sucks in the Athletics dept. +0)

Wall Parkour: 1d20+6 *17*


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> LOL I'll go the acrobatics route. Worth a shot. (Harb absolutely sucks in the Athletics dept. +0)
> 
> Wall Parkour: 1d20+6 *17*



I know he does. I always find it hard to wrap my brain around a monk who sucks at athletics (it's hard to imagine anyone who's good at acrobatics and yet sucks at athletics either, really). Good job on the check, though! I'm glad to see Harb back up on the road! And with an action left, too!


----------



## KahlessNestor

Remember, as DM, you can always switch out what ability is attached to what skill in certain circumstances. So it could be a Dexterity (Athletics) check.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Neurotic said:


> All players: Myrral cannot reach beyond 60' - if archers don't drop G3, Ukee is gone.



I realize that; I leaned into the fumble with the broken bowstring (so the 1 counted for something), and then realized he was 125 feet away. Miss Imogen has range if they stay in sight (600'). The thing is we have no idea if the damage we appear to bre doing is effective, and how far we are from killing any of them.

I am happy to have Imogen run off in chase instead of the attack (60' northeast, maintaining line of sight) and reaching for a bowstring) -- if Fitz doesn't mind.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, here's our dilemma: 

1) Imogen (when her bow is strung) can fire arrows 600 feet with no penalties. Only Total Cover will stop her (Good).
2) The gargoyles can dash-fly 120 feet in a round, and Ukee's captor ended round five 215 feet away from Imogen (Bad).
3) The gargoyle with Ukee is at 4/57 HP. A single shot from her ought to do it (Good).
4) The two gargoyles are only 55 feet apart, and they look nearly the same. Worse, they flew into the mists over the river, and are low enough to _nearly_ always have total cover as they fly away. They're flying like that on purpose, with practice. (Bad)
5) I don't like telling my players "no, it's impossible". So there ought to be a way to pull this off. (Good).
6) Even if Imogen shoots the right one down, there's a strong chance that Ukee won't survive the fall (between the height, the potential to drown if she falls in the water, and the 500lb dead stone creature possibly landing on her (bad).

I thought it might be a good time to try out 5e's "Chase" mechanics, but reading them over, I'm not too fond of them. (Frankly, I can see what they're going for, but I can't figure out quite how to do it well.)

Maybe just one of my 3-skill challenges?

 Goal: Rescue Ukee. Primary Skills: Perception (keep sight of them between the ruins); Athletics (run like hell - I'd accept constitution saves as well); Investigation/Insight (where are they going? Why?); Others (something you come up with). Finally, I guess we'd need Imogen to take the shot.

What do you think?


----------



## gargoyleking

Seems legit I suppose, though if need be we do have a way to rez her too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Seems legit I suppose, though if need be we do have a way to rez her too.



Do you? I didn't think she was a familiar. I guess I forgot that she was bonded to Harb, right? So he can bring her back like a familiar? Right, Nanny Pupu did a ritual, I think I vaguely remember.


----------



## gargoyleking

She gave him a few doses of reagents to bring her back if she died.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I started to think about when was the last time we leveled up in this game, and I did a little back-tracking for research:

We started at level 1 in late August of 2017 (!) Hit level 2 in November 2017. Level 3 in April 2018. Level 4 in December 2018 and finally level 5 in March 2020 (when you arrived in Omu).

It's no wonder that it feels so long since you hit level 5 - it's been the pandemic months. It feels (to me at least) like this year has been one of the longest of my life.

Also, I clearly left you a very long time at level 4. I like level 4. It's a good level. I'm not actually a huge fan of the game at high levels (in PBP I found it started to get pretty complicated even at level 8, which was the highest I've played in PBP). So I'm reluctant to do level-ups too quickly.

Also, all we've done since arriving in Omu is two encounters. So probably not yet, but I'm starting to think about it. Level 6 soonish, I think.

I also remember that at the beginning of the game, I promised to do quick level-ups, but then, I also never intended to run Tomb of Annihilation here. I was just going to run the Adventurer's League material, but that stuff didn't do anything at all to solve the Death Curse, and having heard of the plot of the adventure, everyone made characters who would be interested in that plot (good on you) so I felt I had to do right by the characters and switch to the "real" adventure.

Of course, now that puts us 3 years in, and no end in sight. As long as you all keep enjoying yourselves, I'll keep running it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

While going through I found a picture that Fradak had posted (somewhere around IC#640, IIRC) of Chrysagon that didn't look quite so much like Harb (I've gotten them confused now and again with their cloaked-figure Icons). So on top of giving Dellrak a new Icon, I've given Chrysagon one now too:






EDIT: You may have noticed that I spent some time erasing the backgrounds on all the Icons when I went and added names to them. Easier to see, I think. I also added "glows" to them awhile back, but I've gotten more consistent with my colour-coding: Blue for PCs, Yellow for NPCs, Orange for BGs.


----------



## gargoyleking

Sounds about right. Also, I would like to point out that in Scourge, we started before this and are still only about to hit level 5. 

But still, don't get me started on icons. I've been playing Pathfinder Society lately and have started creating my own custom icons for my characters using frames from League of Legends and random images from the interwebs.


----------



## Neurotic

I always find the image, right after the concept. Only then is there a backstory and the mechanic to back the story up


----------



## Prickly Pear

FitzTheRuke said:


> We started at level 1 in late August of 2017 (!) Hit level 2 in November 2017. Level 3 in April 2018. Level 4 in December 2018 and finally level 5 in March 2020 (when you arrived in Omu).



Oh, I have been playing Chrysagon at level 4. You won't mind if I change now?
Level 5 will give him an extra attack and level 2 spells. Sweet!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Sounds about right. Also, I would like to point out that in Scourge, we started before this and are still only about to hit level 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still, don't get me started on icons. I've been playing Pathfinder Society lately and have started creating my own custom icons for my characters using frames from League of Legends and random images from the interwebs.



I'm a notorious google art-thief, really. I like making maps, and I do a lot of work on them, but I steal as much as I can. (I _have_ bought maps directly off of Mike Schley a few times, so I don _always_ steal.) I figure if it's on Google, it's fair use. It's not like I'm _selling_ any of it, and I certainly don't intend to be taking any credit for anything, other than the nice job I do making maps for our games!

As far as Scourge goes, I've been doing "Milestone" or more like "Story" XP. I mean to level you up whenever you finish a "Chapter". (Floshin Estate is a "Chapter"). Otherwise you'll get too high level for the end. Of course, we might never reach the end, but who knows? Same for this game. I'll keep running them as long as you keep playing!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> Oh, I have been playing Chrysagon at level 4. You won't mind if I change now?
> Level 5 will give him an extra attack and level 2 spells. Sweet!



What? Have you? I think he's levelled up in my round-roller. At least I have 5 Hit Dice listed and Lay-on-Hands at 25! Yes, yes you should play him at level 5. Oops!

Edit to add, my notes say he's used 1 hit die and has 17/25 lay-on-hands points left. I dunno if that's right. Level him up ASAP!


----------



## Prickly Pear

Will do and have done!

*Chrysagon* AC18* HP 44/44 (Res Nec&Rad) HD 4/5 PP10* SS 3/4,2/2 CD 1/1 LoH 22/25
2 attacks!

I didn't notice that you had the HD and LoH wrong. The above stats should be correct. Chrysagon used 3 pt of LoH and 1 spell slot for smiting.

I like making maps too. I use Arkenforge, which is great for map making. Supports animated maps for VTT and has a great sound system for ambience and sound effects. Great immersion.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You probably told me that you had 17 points left of LoH, and I didn't know that you were counting from 20! I'll update my notes.

I'm probably strange in that I use the worst tools, but I think I make pretty good maps with it. The only art program I use is MS Paint, which sucks of course, and then I drop stuff into Excel. I should probably learn how to use something better, but I've used Excel for tons of stuff for 30 years, and I'm familiar with it, and MS Paint might suck as far as what it can do, but it's easy to use.


----------



## Neurotic

Consider paint.net as the program to use. It is no photoshop, but it is free, small and with good community for mods if you need something not supported by default. It is much more powerful than plain paint.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You came up one-point short of the dc I was thinking of for the challenge, (I look at the median roll, while allowing the best-and-worst rolls to mean _something_ and building the story around all the other rolls, if that makes any sense to you)but I figured that it's always better in D&D to have "failure" (especially really-close-failure) translate to "success but with drawbacks":

You got the Gargoyle. (Success!)
Ukee is safely unconscious (and netted) on the other road (Success...)
Getting to her _might_ be a little bit trouble. (Drawback!)


----------



## Neurotic

@FitzTheRuke maybe you could roll saves for the orcs so we know if any fall


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> @FitzTheRuke maybe you could roll saves for the orcs so we know if any fall



What orcs? You're chasing Gargoyles! (Wrong thread, but I catch your meaning!)


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> What orcs? You're chasing Gargoyles! (Wrong thread, but I catch your meaning!)



That just shows that I shouldn't respond on the small screen and/or when tired.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I hope I have not given the group "option paralysis" between:

1) Go get to Ukee
2) Worry about/check out those Thayans
3) Check out that campsite

I suspect that 2) might feel like a priority, but if you backtrack to the stairs (the easiest way down for anyone other than Harb) you can quickly disappear into the buildings to the east of them, assuming you want to avoid the the Thayans. The campsite, on the other side of the road, will have the road between you and them (a 30-foot wall, 60-feet thick ought to do it). For now, anyway. 

All 3 are viable options, IMO.


----------



## gargoyleking

It's just been hard to focus on PbP lately. Sorry.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> It's just been hard to focus on PbP lately. Sorry.



Yeah, I get it. (Though I've gone the _other way_ lately - I'm hiding from the horrible real world by hanging out here and working on my games).


----------



## Neurotic

I think you put the order of actions in correct order  And both tabaxi have climbing speed, we can be down on the ground in a round.

<cringe>
Rolling, brawling and bawling while waiting for meaning of the keening of the dead why there is no healing under the sky awning. 
<\cringe>


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Kobold Stew & @Prickly Pear What are Imogen & Chrysagon up to?


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'll post and have her in the camp, reading the letter, unless you feel that the failed Medicine roll should reflect her (faulty) tending of Ukee once found.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> I'll post and have her in the camp, reading the letter, unless you feel that the failed Medicine roll should reflect her (faulty) tending of Ukee once found.



I _was_ thinking that, but it can just as easily be her admitting to herself that she had no idea if Ukee would (or did) survive the fall or not. She knows that Harb can bring her back if he has to, so she's good to make her own decisions now.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Done!


----------



## gargoyleking

Besides, Harb is fully capable of healing her himself. And without the reliance of a d20 roll. (Though I like PF2's version of medicine healing better.)

Also, we spotted another abandoned Yellow Banner camp on our way into the city. I think we forgot the plan to go check it out in all the rukus at the snake temple.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Chrysagon will also go to the camp.


----------



## gargoyleking

This is the part where Harb is likely to have trouble, actually. He sucks at swimming.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Besides, Harb is fully capable of healing her himself. And without the reliance of a d20 roll. (Though I like PF2's version of medicine healing better.)
> 
> Also, we spotted another abandoned Yellow Banner camp on our way into the city. I think we forgot the plan to go check it out in all the rukus at the snake temple.



If so, I think it was the same camp. You flew down this way, I guess.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm assuming that this game (all the games, frankly) have slowed down due to the holidays. Current events in the USA might not help some of our players, either. (Even if only as a distraction).

In a (very low-pressure) attempt to get things moving forward, I'd like to summarize where we are at and the problems we are facing (in the game!): 

I think everyone is waiting on @gargoyleking Harb to decide if he wants to just ignore the Thayans and go get Ukee (I'd take another three-checks to get it done) or if he or @Neurotic Myrral want to go parlay with them, or fight with them. If you don't trust the Thayans, I think you're right not to, but they appear at the moment to be unwilling to start anything. They may be villains, but they're not monsters.

The other Sticks are on their way, but timing-wise, I feel like it would have taken longer to search the Yurts and go back up the raised road than it took Harb & Myrral to get to where we're at with them, so I've left that group sort-of "on pause" - though if a fight breaks out, I'll make sure they're in a place where they can help at range.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ok, I'll try to get back to this. Been a long 2 months for sure and yesterday has rattled me for sure.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Ok, I'll try to get back to this. Been a long 2 months for sure and yesterday has rattled me for sure.



I bet and I hear you.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Neurotic - You accidently posted your response to 'Goyle in the IC. Can you move it over here?


----------



## Neurotic

gargoyleking said:


> This BS has me quite upset and I've been having a hard time processing it in a healthy way.



Things pass.
It can ways be worse.
It was never so, it wasn't somehow.

Hmmm...the last one doesn't translate well.  The idea is however (bad) it is, people live through it, have babies, live on somehow to better times.

Anyhow, take your pick at cliché survival motto. And watch Idiocracy movie for some fun, keep hoping it is not prophetic.

Or the movie Contagion which is oddly specificly correct, though luckily our version of the virus isn't quite as lethal.

Game on, it has to get better eventually.


----------



## gargoyleking

Ohhh I know. Still, the last 3 month have been a roaring adrenaline ride and not in the fun way. It's all over now though.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I know the focus is currently off her, but Miss Imogen has the capacity to cast Mage Hand, which can lift things at 30' range, if that is relevant and beneficial. She wants to help, but isn't currently active in this scene.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah, following the path that Myrral and Harb took to get to the water's edge is a difficult slog through the overgrowth. It'll take a bit for the others to catch up, after having searched the yurts. I'll skip it forward anyway just to make things easier for all of us.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just to be clear: I'm waiting to see if any of you want to start a fight with these guys. It's still possible to negotiate if you like, but they've played their hand that they want your cube(s) for some reason. They seem to think you have one, which might be a bit surprising. 

A thing to be aware of, too. (In case you are not):

 There's still more of them - at the ruins where you saw them the first time. These are of a smaller group that went after Harb and Myrral. (Or was it Ukee they were mistakenly after?) It's unlikely that reinforcements would arrive during a combat - even if the ones in the ruins left right away in round one, it would take at least six rounds to get here, and they are probably busy, but still, if you beat these guys, you'll have made enemies.

It's up to you. (I didn't mention them in my last post, but Imogen, Weed, and Qawasha are just behind Chrysagon around the corner of a ruined building. If @Kobold Stew wanted to do something like shoot first (not that I'm necessarily recommending that) she could just step forward to do that.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss Imogen would think it rude to interrupt negotiations, but since she is not helping rescue Ukee, she is there, at distance, if fighting breaks out.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Angis doesn't know any of this. LOL He saw the Thayan on the wall. Does he even know they're in the area of Harb and Myrral?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Angis doesn't know any of this. LOL He saw the Thayan on the wall. Does he even know they're in the area of Harb and Myrral?



You mean Dellrak? Yeah, after observing that there was still activity in the ruins, he and Chrysagon led the group down following the path through the overgrowth that Harb & Myrral made, and has just come around the corner of a ruined building to see Harb barely-make the jump. Harb's now uncomfortably close to the Thayans, and for this brief window, prone. (I'm assuming the first thing he'll do is get up, but there's a strong possibility that the mercenary might take even that as an act of aggression ATM). 

We have a moment where things could go either way.

The scene looks like this:


Spoiler: Map of Omu's Flooded Bank


----------



## FitzTheRuke

To make matters more difficult, you need to roll a dc11 Athletics/Nature/Survival (pick one) to treat the ground as difficult terrain, otherwise you can only move 5 feet (you are hacking your way through or finding a path where someone else, such as Harb, already did - this is what Dellrak has been doing). Everyone can take the exact same path as Dellrak (or whoever is in front of them at the time if you start splitting up) to avoid doing this on their own. At least the Thayans have the same problem.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Oh, fun! LOL Someone should drop a fireball on them to open up the terrain  What about ranged? Everyone is within heavy crossbow range now.


----------



## Neurotic

Can Myrral move over the branches more freely (climb speed) instead going across the ground?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

KahlessNestor said:


> Oh, fun! LOL Someone should drop a fireball on them to open up the terrain



Don't tempt the Red Wizard!


KahlessNestor said:


> What about ranged? Everyone is within heavy crossbow range now.



They've got a bit of cover (+2 AC) but they can be targeted easily enough. 


Neurotic said:


> Can Myrral move over the branches more freely (climb speed) instead going across the ground?



Not really, I've been letting you fluff it that way, but he doesn't really have any terrain-specific abilities that I know of. I guess he could have advantage on the check because of it.


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> Not really, I've been letting you fluff it that way, but he doesn't really have any terrain-specific abilities that I know of. I guess he could have advantage on the check because of it.



i meant it literally. The canopy is usually clearer if for no other reason than because the branches need to be thick enough to enable the trees to spread around. And thick branches don't have many small, blocking features. Not because he has special movement (besides climbing speed), but because the terrain is clearer.

That's why monkeys are arboreal - it is safer, faster, and their food is there.

Now, getting up could be a problem if I cannot move (since I rolled 5  )


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> i meant it literally. The canopy is usually clearer if for no other reason than because the branches need to be thick enough to enable the trees to spread around. And thick branches don't have many small, blocking features. Not because he has special movement (besides climbing speed), but because the terrain is clearer.
> 
> That's why monkeys are arboreal - it is safer, faster, and their food is there.
> 
> Now, getting up could be a problem if I cannot move (since I rolled 5  )



Right, but the trouble with this line of thinking is that there are very little in the way of _trees_. We're not talking about a forest with a large canopy. Even for monkeys, climbing mostly only takes them upward - if they want to move in other directions, that usually involves jumping.

Here's the description from the adventure: 

_The city basin is densely packed with ruined villas and overgrown courtyards. Buildings in Omu are shaped from limestone. Thick, broad-leaved vines engulf most structures, while ferns and thorny bushes choke the streets. Cautious characters can move through the city at a rate of 200 feet every 5 minutes. Even if they throw caution to the wind, the density of the undergrowth makes it tricky to move faster than 200 feet per minute._

That last bit is during Exploration, but "cautious" is usually moving at about half-speed, and "caution to the wind" is usually double-speed (here, it seems to be five times as fast instead of four, but whatever). That makes "normal" speed works out to about 10 feet a round, on average - worse than difficult terrain.

So think broad-leaved vines, ferns, and thorny bushes. Not exactly easy to climb. You can climb the buildings, and the actual trees (they are also covered in vines).


----------



## Neurotic

So...I can climb up the tree, but I'm essentially stuck there then. OK, bad luck for Myrral. The idea is to "entangle" the orc and move from wizards line of sight...so behind the tree is fine. If I can get that far.

As for the closeness, Myrral stood next to a tree to try and fool the Reds


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> So...I can climb up the tree, but I'm essentially stuck there then. OK, bad luck for Myrral. The idea is to "entangle" the orc and move from wizards line of sight...so behind the tree is fine. If I can get that far.
> 
> As for the closeness, Myrral stood next to a tree to try and fool the Reds



No, you can do anything you want. You just can't do it _automatically_ and with a 100% chance of success. If you want to climb a tree and jump to another tree, you can certainly do that. There just has to be a second tree close enough to the first, and you might need to roll athletics. I'm usually pretty generous (at least in my mind) about this sort of thing, because I like people doing cool stuff, but I'm not _so_ generous as to just have it be available all the time, automatically.

I get what you're going for, and I would probably have gone with it, had you rolled a beautiful check.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Speaking of generosity, can everyone tell me what magic items you all have, if any? I remember an alchemy jug, I think. Haven't thought about it in awhile.

I'm sure I seem stingy with items, but I have actually given out quite a bit more magic items in my games than I usually find in the adventures. (Similar to levelling, I think it's probably partly that we only get about as far as an IRL game would get in a single session about every three months or so). So it just "feels" like no one has gotten any magic items, or that we haven't leveled up lately, when it hasn't been that "long" _in the game_. 

Still, I'd think that Red Wizards should carry some interesting stuff, and I want to know what _you_ have before I decide what _they_ have.


----------



## Neurotic

I didn't realize the trees are so sparse, that is all.

Myrral has no magic items


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> I didn't realize the trees are so sparse, that is all.



Sure, yeah. I guess I didn't make it clear enough - most of the overgrowth is not made of trees. Most of the trees that are around were established while the city was still a thing. The fastest growing foliage in this jungle is ferns, vines, and brambles, which choke out the trees before they can get going. Even the extant trees are covered in vines (though this makes them easier to climb, if you can get to them).

On this map, for example, there's only one thing that is definitely a tree (BA20-BC24).  It's possible that the dark-green thing that Myrral is beside is also a tree (or a bunch of trees) but a trunk is not visible, so it's hard to say. I'm fine with interpreting it as a tight-packed group of trees (a copse) that Myrral can get up on top of, but there wouldn't be far for him to go. Still, he'd be above everything. But he _does_ have to get a little more _inside_ that green bit to climb it, and at the moment (because of the poor roll) he's stuck. Probably got some prickly vine caught on his fur!

Next round he can probably do it.


----------



## Neurotic

Lets just hope that wizard has better things to do than kill opposing caster


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I guess I should point out - I was not necessarily trying to provoke the Sticks into a fight, and you don't have to fight them just because I posted a combat-starter. I just wanted to make sure it was an option, and drop into rounds-timing, because it's important for what might happen to Harb (plus we play fast-and-loose with the turn sequence in Exploration Mode, and I want to make sure that everyone has a chance to decide what they want to do here).

It's true that a Red Wizard is a sizable threat. This could get ugly. But story-wise, I just wanted to establish that they're bullies, and used to getting their own way. They're not raving maniacs, though, and it's still possible to negotiate with them, should you want to go that way. The only problem with that tactic is that they will probably not go for any deal that isn't better for them than it is for you.

(Or to put it simply: You can fight them, or you can buy them off - you just have to figure out a price that you're willing to pay.)


----------



## Neurotic

Like fake cube


----------



## gargoyleking

Harb has no magic items.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gargoyleking said:


> Harb has no magic items.



I sense a pattern here...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Magic items with Miss Imogen:
IC 1223  magic hat that allows the wearer to breathe underwater; gemstone with an imprisoned water elemental, who must obey whoever sets it free.
IC 1072 an Alchemy Jug and four beans from a wondrous item called a Bag of Beans

(with all of these, she's holding them, not using them; alchemy jug was used to provide fresh water for the sick at the military camp)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ha! Imogen has all the party's magic items! How'd that happen?

Q: Aiming is not a thing?
A: Tasha's added this, but it's only for Rogues:
Steady Aim​_3rd-level rogue feature_

As a bonus action, you give yourself advantage on your next attack roll on the current turn. You can use this bonus action only if you haven’t moved during this turn, and after you use the bonus action, your speed is 0 until the end of the current turn.

... a lot of Rogue Bonus Actions are Actions for _everyone else_ so it's not a stretch, but it's not in the rules ATM. I think that it's existed before, either in playtests or older editions. I don't really remember. Seems like it, though.


----------



## Kobold Stew

q1: nobody claimed them, and when we'd moved on either onto a new page or with a few days of realtime passing, I noted them on a sheet so they'd not be forgotten. They are available for those that want them (I never moved them to her personal equipment).

q2: yes, there it is a bonus action. I was thinking in terms of foregoing an action to have advantage the next turn. My sense is that would almost always be a bad bet, but this time (third [potential] combat without a rest) it would help.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> (third [potential] combat without a rest) it would help.




Yeah, it wouldn't be broken in any way to be able to use "Aim" as an action. Most times it would be a waste of your turn. I'm not gonna houserule that, but you can use Inspiration for suggesting it, so you get an even better benefit! (I don't mean to not use inspiration as a mechanic - I just forget it exists!)


----------



## KahlessNestor

Dellrak doesn't have any magic items.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Between this and the time Imogen "stole" Artus Cimber's Ring of Winter, it seems that Imogen has a fascination with magic items. I suspect everyone wanted to avoid the possibility of fighting with her again and just let her have them! (Meanwhile I think she probably felt, "Well, if no one else wants this... I'll take it!")


----------



## Kobold Stew

With respect, I don't think that is fair. 

The incident with the Ring of Winter was remarkably unpleasant, with me (as a player) literally being told I "played my hand too early" (whatever that meant, as if I had somehow schemed to enter the game to achieve one particular aim) and the DM stopping just short of ordering me to return it, suggesting that Miss I might not be able to continue as a PC. That was ugly (I use understatement; I have never been told that a character's action was unacceptable to the game, and I contemplated leaving this and other games as a result of that interaction). I have continued to play consistently and honestly with the party since then, as I had at that time, and (importantly) not to step out of line, as player or character. That has included some bookkeeping and making sure things like antitoxins and magic are not forgotten. Additionally, I have dropped all mention in my posts of the faction-conflict established at the beginning of the game for fear it would be confused and judged.

Since that time, I have taken a level of sorcerer purely for the purpose of establishing a narrative tie to the event with the ring, and I have had Miss I inquire more than once about Arts Cimber when she encounters people who might have information. That has become the defining moment of her life as a character.

At the end of the current encounter, Miss I will drop or hand off all the magic she is carrying.


----------



## Neurotic

Myrral doesn't know and wouldn't care if he did simply because tribe shares.  Unless it is something directly useful, it is not important who carries what.

Also, i read the adventure from the start and don't remember this. Probably went on in ooc?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> With respect, I don't think that is fair.
> 
> The incident with the Ring of Winter was remarkably unpleasant, with me (as a player) literally being told I "played my hand too early" (whatever that meant, as if I had somehow schemed to enter the game to achieve one particular aim) and the DM stopping just short of ordering me to return it, suggesting that Miss I might not be able to continue as a PC. That was ugly (I use understatement; I have never been told that a character's action was unacceptable to the game, and I contemplated leaving this and other games as a result of that interaction). I have continued to play consistently and honestly with the party since then, as I had at that time, and (importantly) not to step out of line, as player or character. That has included some bookkeeping and making sure things like antitoxins and magic are not forgotten. Additionally, I have dropped all mention in my posts of the faction-conflict established at the beginning of the game for fear it would be confused and judged.
> 
> Since that time, I have taken a level of sorcerer purely for the purpose of establishing a narrative tie to the event with the ring, and I have had Miss I inquire more than once about Arts Cimber when she encounters people who might have information. That has become the defining moment of her life as a character.
> 
> At the end of the current encounter, Miss I will drop or hand off all the magic she is carrying.



Oh no, you entirely misunderstand me - I was only riffing off of the event as a story-based reason for it and I only meant my comment as a tongue-in-cheek bit of fun.  I'm really sorry if that event was a sore spot for you. I can only assume that we had a misunderstanding at the time. None of this has ever been a big deal to me and I've always greatly enjoyed everything you've done as a player. I had no idea that it had been that emotional for you. (Or to be more clear, I thought that things got a little hazy at the time, but I thought that it was all long since worked out). 

No no, this is all fine (as was that event - it was more a matter of me looking for a way to make sure the game moved forward with the party intact than me ever trying to tell you what to do.) Damn, it's so hard to communicate with text. I'm sure if we were playing this IRL we'd have never had any conflict at all.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I apologize that I misunderstood. You are right that part of the obstacle (then and now) is a limit of this medium. I still think it is best to distribute the magic items received so far, and will do so after this encounter. Miss Imogen is not using them.


----------



## gargoyleking

I honestly never saw a real use for them for Harb and just didn't even ask. *shrug* He could probably use something cool. Just haven't seen anything he'd want.


----------



## Neurotic

gargoyleking said:


> I honestly never saw a real use for them for Harb and just didn't even ask. *shrug* He could probably use something cool. Just haven't seen anything he'd want.



What do you mean "no use", look at this!!!
_IC 1223 magic hat that allows the wearer to breathe underwater_
Harb just went jumping over kilometers of water 

And we have real gem for difficult fight: literally, gem of water elemental


----------



## KahlessNestor

All before my time, and I don't particularly need any of the items. Dellrak might be interested in the alchemy just so he can be drunk all the time...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> What do you mean "no use", look at this!!!
> _IC 1223 magic hat that allows the wearer to breathe underwater_
> Harb just went jumping over kilometers of water
> 
> And we have real gem for difficult fight: literally, gem of water elemental



Ha! Yeah, those might be useful here. It seems that in PBP it's probably best to use single-use magic items _the first time they might be useful_ (because you'll probably forget to use them _ever_ if you don't!)

At the risk of bringing it up again, I was thinking that it might be interesting to suggest that Imogen is attracted to magic items because she has some innate connection to them - she's like a power battery. I mean, she got a level of sorcerer and ice-spells from wearing the Ring of Winter for 5-minutes (or whatever it was). Maybe if she uses the gem she should get water powers or a small elemental summoning spell next time she levels up! (Assuming @Kobold Stew would want to go that way, of course).


----------



## Prickly Pear

Chrysagon does not have any magical items but he would really like a magical weapon...  Any martial weapon is good but one-handed is preferred.

Btw, who has the cube? Chrysagon wanted to carry it but it was found by someone else who wanted it.
Also, the fake cubes magically returned to the shrine when we left the building, right?

Btw 2, Chrysagons stats are AC18* HP 44/44 (Res Nec&Rad) HD 4/5 PP10* SS 3/4,2/2 CD 1/1 LoH 22/25 and 2 attacks! (see post #1645)


----------



## Prickly Pear

I suggest we start talking to the wizard... ask him what these cubes are that they are looking for, maybe suggest that we help them find them. Why do they want the cubes and why are they important? We may learn something important!
Since they know we were at the Shrine of Moa, we can explain that we entered it and were attacked but didn't find anything unusual. We can offer to go back and look and then come back with any cube.

Who is good at negotiating (persuasion and deception)? Chrysagon is not to bad... +4 but he never was the one who talked a lot. Maybe this is his moment?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> I suggest we start talking to the wizard... ask him what these cubes are that they are looking for, maybe suggest that we help them find them. Why do they want the cubes and why are they important? We may learn something important!
> Since they know we were at the Shrine of Moa, we can explain that we entered it and were attacked but didn't find anything unusual. We can offer to go back and look and then come back with any cube.
> 
> Who is good at negotiating (persuasion and deception)? Chrysagon is not to bad... +4 but he never was the one who talked a lot. Maybe this is his moment?



I'm just gonna run with this so that we can move forward...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Oh the tangled webs we weave...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think the Sticks are in need of a Long Rest. If you will permit me, I will return the group to the Shrine of Moa and give you one. Then you can discuss what you want to do next. Don't forget, you've got a Thayan Orc Mercenary with you now. He's mostly quiet and does what you tell him to, but there's no secret that he's keeping an eye on you for the Thayans. I'd like to get this game moving again if we can! Any thoughts?


----------



## Kobold Stew

I agree a long rest would be nice.

A few thoughts on the slow-down:

as I've just said in another thread, I think the pandemic is making post-December re-integration more of a challenge. I think we can get momentum back.
When we first set down at the temple, you implied that there was going to be a source for arrows (and presumably other things). I don't know if that's a thread that slipped, or if we're just really slow at getting anywhere, or if I misread. In any case, it's something that I'm thinking about.
Now that we've lied about the cube, we have put ourselves in a position where that has to come out eventually, unless we are going to play-act finding it in the temple. That involves only some of us, though (and if someone were to fill in the others in the IC thread -- "This Thayan is following us until we find a small cube in a temple" -- it would quickly resolve (devolve)). What you've just posted in the IC thread sets a limit on this, helpfully.
I think it has been 11 real months since we leveled up. Just sayin'.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> I agree a long rest would be nice.
> 
> A few thoughts on the slow-down:
> 
> as I've just said in another thread, I think the pandemic is making post-December re-integration more of a challenge. I think we can get momentum back.
> When we first set down at the temple, you implied that there was going to be a source for arrows (and presumably other things). I don't know if that's a thread that slipped, or if we're just really slow at getting anywhere, or if I misread. In any case, it's something that I'm thinking about.
> Now that we've lied about the cube, we have put ourselves in a position where that has to come out eventually, unless we are going to play-act finding it in the temple. That involves only some of us, though (and if someone were to fill in the others in the IC thread -- "This Thayan is following us until we find a small cube in a temple" -- it would quickly resolve (devolve)). What you've just posted in the IC thread sets a limit on this, helpfully.
> I think it has been 11 real months since we leveled up. Just sayin'.



1) Yeah, definitely. I think we'll get going again eventually. 
2) I don't remember what exactly I was thinking at the time, but there should be ways to get arrows, yeah. There was probably a bunch of archers somewhere (aside from Bag-of-Nails, though he does have a lot of arrows) that I expected you to encounter and you didn't? Yet, at least? I'll take a look.
3) Yeah, it's tricky. Prickly was right, though. You found three cubes, and two of them disappeared and returned to the temple. Rodrigo will have noticed this. You can probably send the orc in to get one of those just by pointing at it. There's more on that, but I can't say.
4) Yeah, but I think you've only done two or three encounters in that time! I _will_ do a level-up soon (it feels like its time) but let's at least get to the Milestone of having all the cubes. I'm going to avoid the grind by having the Thayans get most of them. This is something that's set in the adventure as a way to speed things up (they don't expect you to get all 9 by yourself) but I'm going to make it more. I feel like the best way to run these games here is to move on once you have the basic idea of a place. I think you all can imagine Omu pretty well by now (and there's still a bit we should do, that will take plenty long enough). 

(Now, I don't know exactly how you'll get any of them off the Thayans... you might need to work with them for awhile. They're pretty tough!)


----------



## Prickly Pear

Maybe we can partner up with the Thayans for time being, until we have all the cubes. But that means we have to "find" our cube too. Then we can go to the tomb, unlock it. Once inside, we can maybe "lose" the Thayans one by one...
Not much of a plan but it might be better than fighting them all at once?


----------



## Neurotic

Myrral would not approve of intentional killing without provocation. 

But we will be attacjed st some point do it may be good idea to be prepared to counter the mage


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... I've been thinking: 

Omu has a lot of nice flavour (there's quite a bit of little interesting, if inconsequential things going on) and a couple of Bigger Things. And some grindy bits.

For example: There are 9 cubes that open the Tomb. Now, a party can go to each of 9 temples, and fight whatever's there. They made it so that you can skip some by dealing with the Red Wizards (who could have some) or by taking some from... someone else. We can play all of that out, and explore the city some more.

OR.

Or we could skip ahead and turn this into a Dungeon Crawl and go to the Titular TOMB.

We've been playing this game for a few years now. You'll recall that I never quite intended to run this whole thing (it was supposed to be an IRL 10-hour prequel!) But I'm in for exploring the Tomb if you all would like. 

To achieve this, without handwaving too much of the story, we'll just have the Red Wizards have all the other cubes. You'll need to ally yourselves with them, for the start at least, which will give me a lot of NPCs, but maybe I can find a way to knock a few off as time goes by. 

There's one Big Event that I could do first that might knock a few of them off (regarding the "last cube") - we could do that first, and you could ally yourself with whoever's left, but that seems like a pretty big fight for me to run. (And my other games have proven that I'm not doing well with running big fights in a reasonable amount of time right now.)

Still. It could be done, and would wrap this segment up nicely to head to the Tomb.

Show of hands! Who wants:

1) Jump to the Tomb with the Sticks allied with the Thayans
2) Big three-way-fight between Sticks, Thayans, and Yaun-Ti over the cubes, then proceed.
3) Sticks go on their own, search for more cubes and explore Omu.
4) Put this game on hold. (I know we are all struggling to keep up with just about anything in life these days).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I could tone the scale of the fight in option #2 down by having the Sticks arrive half-way through the Thayans and the Yaun-Ti fighting each other! (Maybe I should have just gone for this one without asking you... well, I'd still like your opinion on pushing the game forward.)

Level Six will happen soon, don't forget!


----------



## Neurotic

2), I'm fine with 3) if there is a tie

You could 'hire' someone from the other games to run parts or pieces of the big fight. i.e. if you don't know what yuan-ti will do against the wizards because that helper did something unexpected...well, makes for the interesting game


----------



## Prickly Pear

I was first wanting to go with option 1 but thinking about it, I think option 2 is better. That way we can be "alone" in the Tomb and not worry too much about a large number of NPCs (which would drive Fitz crazy ).

I vote option 2!


----------



## Kobold Stew

I am fine with long 2 or shortened 2. I am fine with 1, but Miss Imogen wouldn't like it, if we are concerned with characters.


----------



## gargoyleking

I say shortened 2. Harb would gladly 'betray' the Thayans, mainly as he decided they were frenemies at the best and likely backstabbers as a standard.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Harb and Miss Imogen on the same page (!).


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm good with 2 or 3. Let's remember, it's Tomb of Horrors. NPC Thayans could be trapfinders


----------



## gargoyleking

They're liable to act like the Nazi's from Lost Ark.


----------



## Prickly Pear

I reckon that we should help the red wizards, not because they can be trusted but because the snakes are evil and even less trustworthy.

I'm thinking that Chrysagon will channel divinity into his flail (gaining CHA modifier to his attacks for 1 min) and cast Protection from Poison (snakes are poisonous*).

*well, technically they are venomous!


----------



## Neurotic

Myrral doesn't have anything long lasting and even less with great range. He needs to be within 30 - 60 for most of his effects so...he slithers into the jungle


----------



## Prickly Pear

How far away is the PCs from the fighting Yuan-Tis? Chrysagon needs to get close and personal too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> How far away is the PCs from the fighting Yuan-Tis? Chrysagon needs to get close and personal too.



I'll move him up while he's casting and start him 60 feet closer than where the group first observed the carnage. (Same with Myrral, but he can go a LOT further. On the other hand, I will probably start HIM from a hidden position, so maybe only a bit further. Hide rather than Dash, unless @Neurotic objects?)


----------



## Neurotic

Hide rather than dash, yes


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm still working on positioning for everyone including the Thayans and the Yaun-ti. I'm a storyteller at heart, so I need to know what each character (bad guys included!) were up to (even at least a little of what they were thinking) right before I take the "snap-shot" that is the map...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hello everyone! I think you all might have noticed that I stalled out on this game trying to work up a scene where there's a three-way fight between Thayans, Yaun-ti, and the party. I think I've been intimidated by trying to do too much. You've all been there, I think, when I've done a multi-part combat with a LOT of moving pieces. It's something I do a LOT in IRL games, but it's a lot easier for me to do in that setting. It takes a LOT of time to run them PBP, as I'm sure you've noticed. 

I don't run them that way because I prefer that sort of combat, exactly; I run them because I think that it serves the story best. In this case, it might be too much work for how much time I've got.

I miss these characters, though, and I'd like to keep going with this game. I think we've lost 'Goyle, though. My games have gone pretty well as far as PBP games go, but there's been a bit of attrition over the years. Luckily others have stepped up.

I'm thinking of inviting a player to join in here (new blood always gets my heart going for a game, while the long-time players always keep me coming back). Any suggestions? MetaVoid, maybe? Could play any member of the crew of the Little Star or a Red Wizard, Thayan Orc, Merc, or even possibly a Yaun-Ti (if we can come up with why they'd join the party).

ALSO, I think I might like to skip this fight, skip some time, and just go with the entrance to the Tomb. This would turn this (rather long) exploration game into a Dungeon Crawl... Which might not be the best thing for beloved characters (it IS a Tomb of Horrors, after all), but it's what the adventure is about, after all. PLUS, it's a LOT easier to run a Dungeon Crawl in PBP than an exploration. I mean, I've made up a HUGE amount of the game so far. 

Everyone with me? Any comments?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Always with you, and glad this game is potentially getting going again.


No objections to a new player, or to MetaVoid. I would trust you and them to find a good fit.
Attrition is inevitable in this format; don't let it get you down.
I have no objection to circumventing the big fight if that's what the hold-up is (and we can find a way IC to make that so, if you like).

Thanks for being so candid. Thanks for this game, and all you do.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Always with you, and glad this game is potentially getting going again.
> 
> 
> No objections to a new player, or to MetaVoid. I would trust you and them to find a good fit.
> Attrition is inevitable in this format; don't let it get you down.
> I have no objection to circumventing the big fight if that's what the hold-up is (and we can find a way IC to make that so, if you like).
> 
> Thanks for being so candid. Thanks for this game, and all you do.



Thanks for the kind words. Yeah, if I skip it, I will write up a narrative of what I imagine happening. I'll just gloss over the fight and let you all do some interacting with the NPCs.


----------



## Neurotic

For MetaVoid: Yes
Skipping fight: sure, but maybe you could make it background "noise" and make a smaller encounter that will determine who is left and who ir what we have to interract with? You know, slugfest between Red Wizard and Yuan-ti elite with some caster(s). And us. No more than 10-15 combatants.
That said, I'm fine with complete skip, it is not like we will go over it quickly. So, main plot is good, we could advance it by stealth - bypassing the battle and activating the entrance. Then we could have a fight defending the entrance from both parties until it closes once again 

Ignore the missing players, write the characters out, if they come back, you can think of a way to get them in. We're not in the middle of the dungeon so "I'm going back to the ship" is very simple way of having them around.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I'm good with a new player, or MetaVoid. Also fine with skipping the fight if it's too much.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@MetaVoid Welcome to Omu and Fitz's Folly (named such because I really probably don't have time for it, though I've been running it, what? Three years? More?) 

I will be pushing this game forward soon, gang. I'm just working out in my head how far I want to jump, and what exactly happened in the mean-time. I may not jump too far and let us do some RP to fill the gap. I have a spot I want to get to (it's no secret - it's the Tomb entrance) but there's a few loose ends I'd like to tie in a bow first.


----------



## MetaVoid

The first draft is in RG, still no image (hard to find half-construct snake  ) and background

but it will be something along the lines: tried to climb the social ladder, got "killed", arm cut off, tail/body cut in half and discarded somewhere

Found by a couatl - that just happened to an agent (or at least an emissary of one) looking into the Curse. After some (long?) time, Ussal is reformed to a new world outlook. He found an old forge somewhere in the city (maybe even under that spire the PCs are on) - when he restored his body as much as possible he returned to the Yuan-Ti, simply because there is nowhere else to go, but now with a mission.

I need to think about few details - such as WHY he thought he could get away with it and what is his current status (i.e. is he treated as a pure-blood or malison and if latter, how well is he treated (not at all, I'm guessing  )


----------



## Kobold Stew

Welcome!


----------



## MetaVoid

The image is uploaded...imagine the whole tail section as metallic - this is the best I could do with my limited photo-editing skills.

The right hand is also intentionally different since it is actually missing a flesh-and-blood hand inside.

I realized at some point I will not be able to use infusions in boots unless it is for someone else


----------



## Prickly Pear

Welcome!
This will be fun.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

That wasn't the greatest, IMO, but I hope it will do to get us moving forward again. I shared the map I had worked on at the beginning of the fight. (Miss Imogen is quite a bit off it to the south). I just wanted you to see why, in the end, I just couldn't run it. Too many moving parts. I got intimidated. (Not that I haven't run absolutely crazy fights for you before). IRL games, I often run fights like this, but they are EASY there. PBP they are hard work. It can take me most of a day to roll a round when they get that big. I just don't have the time right now for that sort of thing.

Thanks for sticking with me. Let's do some RP with the Yaun-Ti and push this game forward to the Tomb. That should make my work-load easier because I will be able to go "By Book" - which is something that I have barely done this entire game so far. I mean, most of the set-pieces that you have run into are in the book one way or the other, but the encounters, most descriptions, dialogue, and the like, well, most of it I've done myself...


----------



## Kobold Stew

It's mostly the same readers here as in my other post, but it's true for this game too.

We've lost momentum on these games, and I'd love it if we could get it back. Could we all commit to posting once every 2-3 days? I'd love that, and I'm keen to press on. There's a dungeon waiting for us to explore, just... over... there....


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> It's mostly the same readers here as in my other post, but it's true for this game too.
> 
> We've lost momentum on these games, and I'd love it if we could get it back. Could we all commit to posting once every 2-3 days? I'd love that, and I'm keen to press on. There's a dungeon waiting for us to explore, just... over... there....




I agree. If we could, for example, get our once-a-week-or-worse round-roll to twice-a-week, I'd be pretty happy. No pressure (or at least, only a _little_ pressure) but we can all try to do a bit better than we have lately. Maybe get our momentum up a smidge - back to what it was at its best. I'd like that.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Just to confirm -- we have not rested since before the last fight, is that correct?

In IC 2190 Miss Imogen was HP 38/38. Fighting Spirit: none left. Action surge: used. Second Wind: not used. 

In IC 2243 I suggested she spent a dozen arrows in the fight that we skipped over, leaving her 13. 

She has bardic inspiration of 1d8 for the negotiation, but there's a ten minute time limit on that, which I suspect will be passed before the boats dock wherever they are going. 

Is that all correct?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Just to confirm -- we have not rested since before the last fight, is that correct?
> 
> In IC 2190 Miss Imogen was HP 38/38. Fighting Spirit: none left. Action surge: used. Second Wind: not used.
> 
> In IC 2243 I suggested she spent a dozen arrows in the fight that we skipped over, leaving her 13.
> 
> She has bardic inspiration of 1d8 for the negotiation, but there's a ten minute time limit on that, which I suspect will be passed before the boats dock wherever they are going.
> 
> Is that all correct?




If anything, everyone should be worse off, seeing as we skipped a crazy big battle. They probably had a short rest after that fight, though. Honestly, I don't really know what kind of resources everyone would have. Pretty beat-up, I would imagine. (Probably Imogen didn't take any more damage - she stayed quite far from the action).

As far as the BI goes, I think we can assume that Myrral held off his big pep-talk until it looked like there would be someone important to talk to.

I know that's a lot of hand-waving, but I'm hoping the fine details won't matter too much. I think we can assume that if negotiations go wrong down here, there's probably no way that the Sticks can fight their way out - they might have to surrender (and probably be enslaved). 

No pressure!


----------



## Kobold Stew

okay -- thanks. I can work with this.
No change from any rests, and at 13 arrows.


----------



## Neurotic

@Kobold Stew my understanding was that the guard was sacrificed so we can pass and the description implies as much.  Why poke the sleeping hydra?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Because I'm tired and stretched thin for family reasons and didn't read the IC post accurately. 

the fault is mine -- sorry.  I'm happy to have it taken back by the DM.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Because I'm tired and stretched thin for family reasons and didn't read the IC post accurately.
> 
> the fault is mine -- sorry.  I'm happy to have it taken back by the DM.



LOL! It's always good to poke the "bear!"

Uh... I'll throw in a post to help.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Ha ha -- it's Tommi who chooses to Poke the bear. This was just 4 hrs sleep in a tent with my child...

Imogen may be tired as well -- perhaps she did attack when she didn't need to.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Ha ha -- it's Tommi who chooses to Poke the bear. This was just 4 hrs sleep in a tent with my child...
> 
> Imogen may be tired as well -- perhaps she did attack when she didn't need to.



I can imagine she might, in her surprise, fatigue, and confusion. Besides, her first thought might be to rescue the pathetic broodguard. Still, I think we can assume that she'll leave off when she understands both the danger to herself and her friends, and that the Hydra will leave them alone if they don't piss it off.

This brings me to something I've been thinking about talking with you all about... every once in a while, I will describe what I think your characters are thinking or feeling or describe some piece of their actions. When I do, I _never_ intend to step on your toes or tell you how to play your character. Instead, I am either trying to add to the narrative, push it along because of the drawbacks of PVP, or just trying to personalize the experience (or add clarity to the character's point-of-view). Always feel free to overrule me if you think your character would think or react differently from what I've posted (just add a post that states how you see it from your character's POV, even if it contradicts what I've said. In fact, do it _especially_ if it contradicts what I've posted!).

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Makes sense to me. I do like it when you add extra flavour to the narrative.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

My latest post might possibly have some bits that can be viewed as problematic to a modern audience. I hope that none of it offends anyone. It's a juggling act to point out that the yuan ti under Ras Nsi are by no means "good" (far from it - and they certainly don't have a modern sense of right and wrong); but I don't want to go far enough to provoke a fight. Nor do I feel the need to harp on it. (Feel free to imagine it as _worse_ than I described, as well!) You get the picture.


----------



## Neurotic

I'm essentially unoffendable.
Between surviving the war in Vukovar, being tossed from there to Serbia to Croatia and with our own people known for what we call 'black humor'...I don't know the equivalent in English (it has nothing to do with race, but with dark theme, just in case)...yeah, no worries from my side.

Offend away


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey Gang, I was looking over my combat notes and I noticed that Ussal and Myrral are level six, while everyone else is still Level 5. I _must_ have called for a level-up at some point that we've forgotten about. So if you haven't made yourself level six, please do.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Dellrak is leveled up.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Chrysagon levelled up too.
New ability is *Aura of Protection*: Allies within 10 ft gain +4 bonus to saving throws but only if Chrysagon is conscious.
Spell list attached.


----------



## Neurotic

All saving throws?!


----------



## Prickly Pear

Neurotic said:


> All saving throws?!



Yes!
But don't you all at once crowd around Chrysagon...

From D&D Beyond:


> Aura of Protection​Starting at 6th level, whenever you or a friendly creature within 10 feet of you must make a saving throw, the creature gains a bonus to the saving throw equal to your Charisma modifier (with a minimum bonus of +1). You must be conscious to grant this bonus.


----------



## Kobold Stew

"Finally the paladin earns his keep...." /jk


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I will be updating my games on Monday. It's been a rough week. I want to keep the pace moving going forward. Not quick, I know, but faster than we slowed down to for awhile there.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

As a bit of a silly aside, I go back-and-forth on gender pronouns for Weed. Sometimes, I use "it" and sometimes I use "he". This is partly because I feel that Weed is too much of a _person_ (and not an object) to be an "it" and yet, not actually a "he" (I think vegepymies are gender neutral? Though maybe not, it's not like plants don't have multiple genders). Of course, the age-old problem of English not having a gender neutral singular pronoun. I could use "they" of course, it's getting quite popular, but my brain still thinks that it's plural, even though it's meaning is shifting to include singular (as words do).


----------



## Kobold Stew

Not sure this is silly at all. I used he most of the time for Imogen, i think, but my head often says it, and I correct it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Not sure this is silly at all. I used he most of the time for Imogen, i think, but my head often says it, and I correct it.



Yeah, you're not wrong to use "he" exactly - if we go back I think we'll find that I usually did it too.

I don't think gender pronouns are silly for actual real world people who are struggling with it, either in their own lives or for how they deal with others, but it's _relatively_ silly when talking about a totally fantasy plant-person. 

But it _is_ interesting, at least to me, otherwise I wouldn't have brought it up!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Prickly Pear Make sure Chrysagon is Level 6. He won't last long without!


----------



## Prickly Pear

Chrysagon is Level 6. See post #1757.
But we are getting out now so he should be fine, otherwise he will cast Protection Against Poison.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> Chrysagon is Level 6. See post #1757.
> But we are getting out now so he should be fine, otherwise he will cast Protection Against Poison.



I can only see his spell list there. Can you link his sheet in the RG?


----------



## Prickly Pear

FitzTheRuke said:


> I can only see his spell list there. Can you link his sheet in the RG?



Done!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> Done!



Okay, so I have Chrys at 24/52 HP. Seem right?


----------



## Prickly Pear

FitzTheRuke said:


> Okay, so I have Chrys at 24/52 HP. Seem right?



You're right! I thought it was 19/52, but I went back and realised that I added the damage despite making the Con save on the first acid/poison attack. I will adjust my latest post.


----------



## Neurotic

Post in the morning, I'm to worn out, please wait for me. Thank you

And sorry if you see this multiple times


----------



## Prickly Pear

I just remembered that Chrysagon has Aura of Protection (+4): 


> Starting at 6th level, whenever you or a friendly creature within 10 feet of you must make a saving throw, the creature gains a bonus to the saving throw equal to your Charisma modifier (with a minimum bonus of +1). You must be conscious to grant this bonus.



Next time we have these poison traps, etc, we need to remember Aura of Protection so that we might succeed instead of failing.
Chrysagon rolled so badly that it didn't make a difference anyway but for others it could have made a difference (I did not check).


----------



## Prickly Pear

And, yes, Chrysagon lays his hands on Escella and heals her 10 HP.
Anyone else? Chrysagon has 12 HP worth of Lay on Hands left.


----------



## Neurotic

Myrral please


----------



## Prickly Pear

Sure, @Neurotic . How much does Myrral need?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You've all probably figured out that I'm not much of a "Gotcha!" type DM. This is, of course, Tomb of Annihilation which is loosely based on the old Tomb of Horrors, which was the very height of Gygax's love for screwing the players no matter what they do. I love these characters a little too much to enjoy torturing them, but here we are.

Just blame it on Acererak. He's obviously a total bastard.

You'll also note that under normal circumstances, I hate to roll for the PCs. But I'm starting to learn that it's probably best if I do it in cases like this, where it would take quite a bit of back-and-forth and explaining to work out exactly what happened here (grabbing on where you can, rolling with the fall, etc etc - it was pretty complicated. I just rolled and worked it out. Mostly it worked out pretty well. Bad rolls could have made things MUCH worse.)

I hope my description was clear enough. From here, there's only a bit of time before Chrysagon's bracings fail. Before then Chrys needs to get out of the way, and if the others outside are going to join us, they need to get inside. (Personally, I don't mind losing a few NPCs here, easier for me to run without them!) 

You might think I _like_ having lots of NPCs around, and for RP purposes, I do (also, I tend to find it contrived that often no-one wants to help the PCs to get things done, even when it's important) but I also find them a pain sometimes. Overall, I'm happy either way.

Oh, and Imogen, Weed, and Dellrak should probably climb up into the next hallway. Better than going down!


----------



## Neurotic

Good roll for Myrral, he has climbing speed so he'll just get up and away.
Maybe even stay up above because he doesn't need a ledge to hang on to.


----------



## KahlessNestor

I thought the rolling for us went great.

Dellrak has 1 antitoxin on him. Do we want to give it to the orc? And we should loot that wizard!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So... I went to have Qawasha wild shape, and I noticed that his stat-block does not include it, in spite of him using the "Druid" stat-block. Apparently NPC-druids don't shapeshift. That would explain why he's never done it before now! (I'll just add it to his stat-block - he probably ought to have it).

Man, that trap is pretty brutal. It's funny (and good) that most my good rolls went to PCs (or in Qawasha's case, beloved NPCs). Orvex wasn't a bad sort, for a Thayan, but I can't say I cared about him. Still feel a little bad for him, though, but I guess I feel worse for Qawasha, who feels responsible. Nothing like using the Help action to give a guy advantage, and the best he rolls is a 4. Talk about "sad-vantage".

We didn't get rid of as many NPCs as I thought we would (if Chrysagon, and later, the Yuan-Ti, hadn't propped up the first slab, they'd all be safe (or at least as safe as being outside in Omu is, though the Little Star will probably land nearby soon, so they'd have been pretty safe) but they'd be stuck outside. Now they're free to be cannon-fodder in the dungeon. Lucky them!

Welcome to the Tomb, Sticks! Hope you survive the experience!


----------



## Prickly Pear

Chrysagon is sorry that he propped up the slab. He was just concerned to get out, not to let the others in. 
He will think twice about it another time.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The slab, by the way, is still open enough that someone could squeeze through if they wanted to get out. Not safely, mind, but it could happen. And it's letting dim light into the pit. In case you missed it, the hallway beyond is also dimly lit, from cracks in the cliffside that let light in. A druid that could turn into a tiny flying creature could fly out (or a rat could climb out, but that would take a LOT longer.)


----------



## Prickly Pear

Who needs healing, and how much?
Chrysagon is good, he healed himself after first trap. Imogen, Weed and Dellrak were fine too. Likewise, Myrral (-4HP) and Qawasha. I think Ussal and the Broodguards were beaten up pretty well, right?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

The Yuan-Ti have taken the brunt of the damage (other than the Thayans who've died);

Ussal is down 40; Yassah down 10; BG1 down 13 and BG2 down 43 (it's at 2/45 HP). 

Also, Ghorukk is down 24. He's also poisoned. Apparently he didn't like Zagmira very much.

And, if my notes are correct, Myrral is down 10.


----------



## Neurotic

Myrral will cast healing aura once we're all together


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Myrral will cast healing aura once we're all together



How much does it do?


----------



## Prickly Pear

Maybe it is Aura of Vitality?



> Aura of Vitality:
> Source: Player's Handbook
> _3rd-level evocation_
> Casting Time: 1 action
> Range: Self (30-foot radius)
> Components: V
> Duration: Concentration, up to 1 minute
> 
> Healing energy radiates from you in an aura with a 30-foot radius. Until the spell ends, the aura moves with you, centered on you. You can use a bonus action to cause one creature in the aura (including you) to regain 2d6 hit points.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@MetaVoid  does Ussal move from close to the pit to the T-junction, beside the bearded devil head? (Then toss the object in?) 

Also, can you remind me what the mechanics are behind this amulet?


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> @MetaVoid  does Ussal move from close to the pit to the T-junction, beside the bearded devil head? (Then toss the object in?)
> 
> Also, can you remind me what the mechanics are behind this amulet?



Yes for movement, assuming others already cleared the path for traps. If not, after they do

As for the amulet, I have no idea - it is the one that led us here which you described as some sort of 'not quite here' vision  The one we got after placing the cubes on those basins in the side-passage


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> Yes for movement, assuming others already cleared the path for traps. If not, after they do
> 
> As for the amulet, I have no idea - it is the one that led us here which you described as some sort of 'not quite here' vision  The one we got after placing the cubes on those basins in the side-passage



Oh THAT amulet. Duh.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> He gets ten PER CASTING so if he had three spell slots at the end of the day he could make them. And 5e is permissive, material component is no longer 'fresh berries' - they just appear in your hand.




Ah, so under the assumption that Dellrak had three slots available at the end of "yesterday" (whenever THAT was IRL, many months ago), then he uses all of them for berries and they last on the next day until just before the long rest. I get it. I think I used to understand this, but it was so long ago now...

While I'm never going to limit a creature to just one berry, I'm always going to make fun of the fact that one fills you up, meal-wise. BURP!


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> While I'm never going to limit a creature to just one berry, I'm always going to make fun of the fact that one fills you up, meal-wise. BURP!











*OOC:*


But eating too many may have other consquences...on the other end


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> But eating too many may have other consquences...on the other end




Yes, I think that's the case. I tend to not go into details on that sort of thing, though. I don't think broodguards are shy about their movements, either, to make things worse!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just to be clear...unless we choose the sewers, there is no obvious way forward?




No not at all... the balcony is huge and may have other exits. I thought that was obvious on the map (in that the balcony goes off in both directions past where anyone can see ATM. I'm sorry if I didn't make that clear.

EDIT: I'll go have Myrral take a look...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, so we now have five ways to go (if you don't count breaking the crystal or jumping into the devil's mouth... pfft.)

1) North-West (unknown left-turn)
2) North (blade-blocked)
3) East (skull-mouth)
4) Downstairs, north
5) Downstairs, east

Might be best to reach an OOC consensus before posting a choice IC (unless you want your character to do something else first, or strike out on their own)


----------



## Neurotic

NW, with guards posted on the stairs (and as a fallback position) - then go around on this level


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Works for me. Everyone else let me know if you have any objections to that plan.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Seems the best idea, sure.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Please discuss general "marching order" for long hallways. We could come up with a few formations for a few different scenarios if you like. That way we're not herding cats.


----------



## Prickly Pear

I think Chrysagon ended up in the middle but he could easily take the lead, if asked to.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss I mogen will stand where she is told.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

To move along while I have a second to do so, I'm going to say that marching order in this case is:

Dellrak, Ussal, Chrysagon, Myrral, Qawasha, Imogen, Weed, with Ghorukk watching the rear, and Yassah and the broodguards staying behind at the staircase.

If you want to make any changes in the future, let me know. I've no problem with it. This was mostly determined on a whim and at random.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I took the liberty of rolling initial saves, but you're on your own (rolling-wise) to get Chrysagon out of this. The 'magnetism' is not powerful exactly -dc15 athletics checks will allow Chrysagon to drag himself off (3 rolls to get out of the room). Dellrak and Ussal must roll once each to get out (though Ussal has disadvantage for being mostly metal, sorry!)

The others can try to destroy the statue at range, but anything metal you throw at it will be ruined.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@KahlessNestor Here is the shape of the room. It's eighty-five feet across. (Probably longer than your rope, but frankly, if you have two ropes, then you may just have a hundred feet of rope).

However, your other options could be that you meant the "corner" to be either the hall going north, or the one going south. Both of which would get you away from the strongest pull of the Knight. So, with that strength roll, you can "climb" back up to where the others are, and throw a hundred feet of rope to Chrys, or you can go up or down and do the same. (Even with 50' of rope). S'up to you.



Spoiler: Map of Magnet Knight


----------



## KahlessNestor

I think it depends on how you rule the "party gear" I have listed in Dellrak's inventory. LOL I personally have 50' of rope listed for him, but there are another two 50' lengths listed under "party gear".

If Dellrak does have a hundred or more feet, he'd try and head back toward the others and throw the rope (and tell Chrys to look down the halls and check them out as he gets dragged free). If he only has his personal 50 feet, then he would go down to the south hallway, I think, to pull Chrys free.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It sounds to me like Dellrak has been carrying an extra hundred feet of rope. This wouldn't be the first time that the party has needed longer than 50', IIRC, so even if they are in individual 50' lengths, they probably remain tied together.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Between the telekinetic pull and the rope, I assume that Chrysagon is safe at the other end? Or will you need a Str check, or 3?

Edit: I write something tomorrow morning.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Well, here are some strength saves to use, if required:
Strength save: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17
1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Anyone want to keep searching for a secret door or do you want to move on to another corridor near the grand staircase? I hope we want to keep going here!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss Imogen is keeping watch, ready to attack but not actively serarching. She is more concerned about immediate threats.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Dellrak would. He went back to let the others know, though, so not sure if any of them want to. He wouldn't go do it alone.


----------



## Neurotic

Myrral is already doing it


----------



## MetaVoid

Ussal is busy crawling his metallic a$$ out of there.


----------



## MetaVoid

Double post


----------



## Prickly Pear

We have been searching quite a bit but without finding anything. Chrysagon was ready to leave but then Myrral seem to be successful (hopefully!?!). Go Myrral!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay gang, I'm gonna get my games moving again. Sorry about the long delay, life's been rough but it's starting to look up (we'll see). Either way, I want to get moving again.

I've got one question here before I can move on: Does anyone really believe that we have enough rope to tie up six different corpses (who are between 20 and 80 feet apart)? I was under the impression that the rope bridge across the "magnet statue" room is still there. I mean, you can cannibalize it, sure, but you'd probably have to cut some of your rope into twenty-foot lengths. I mostly play pretty loosely with these things, but I'm asking in this case because we just used a whole lotta rope, and now we want to use a whole lot more. It can happen, for sure, but I'm not sure I can see it without the consequences of winding up with "no more bridge" and "shorter lengths of ropes" (which may come up in the future).

I welcome dissent! If you don't agree, let me know.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Hurray and welcome back! I hope everyone has had a good couple of weeks. (Apart form a tree hitting our house and one person catching covid, I was fine.) 





Miss Imogen has been carrying the rope in her explorer's pack, and would happily have contributed it to any cause along the way, but I don't think she's been asked to do so. I am happy to put it to a cause now, and then for it not to be accessible after this. She has expressed her doubts about the checking-every-room approach, but is following as she can with an arrow nocked.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(also happy to be told, Nah, you used that rope long ago, no way she would have kept it so long.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I don't tend to audit things very often, but as we just discussed rope a few posts back (#1804 & 1805) when it came to making it safe to cross the "magnet" room, I figured it should probably come up again when it comes to tying up six different corpses. Here's the room again:





Corpses are in each of the thrones. Gotta have six different ropes.


----------



## KahlessNestor

Well, once everyone is across the bridge, it can be dismantled and the rope retrieved. But yeah, six distinct uses of rope is going to tap us out, and it's likely we'll need it later on. Assuming each of us has the standard 50' of rope, we could tie the corpses up now as we search the room, but take them back before we leave. But I wouldn't want to leave our rope here.


----------



## Neurotic

KahlessNestor said:


> Well, once everyone is across the bridge, it can be dismantled and the rope retrieved. But yeah, six distinct uses of rope is going to tap us out, and it's likely we'll need it later on. Assuming each of us has the standard 50' of rope, we could tie the corpses up now as we search the room, but take them back before we leave. But I wouldn't want to leave our rope here.



Why tie them at all?

If they activate while we're searching they will activate while you're binding them (you have to enter to room either way).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Someone give me an intelligence check (I'll take wis (insight).


----------



## KahlessNestor

Insight: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'll spell it out from the check, because I believe that sometimes things would be more clear to _characters_ (who are there in person) than they are to _players_ (who are not):

There are six corpses. On the bronze disk to the west (that is being held up by two bear statues) there are a dozen eyes. The eyes _move_ about, watching over the sarcophagus on the dais. So far they haven't seen you, as their range of vision is blocked by the statues (and the direction that the disk is facing). (It's only the "eyeball" that can move about, locked in a bronze socket).

Dellrak figures that the eyes belong to the corpses (both literally and magically connected). Chrisagon is already man-handling a corpse and it hasn't reacted. It seems that they won't move unless they can "see" intruders. 

You _could_ tie them all up, if you had enough rope. But as has been asked: to what end?


----------



## Kobold Stew

...to the end of the rope, obviously.


----------



## Prickly Pear

I was thinking that one could immobilise the corpses to their thrones, like this:






However, this may not be possible if we don't have enough rope. Chrysagon does not carry any rope...
Could we use something else? Some of the vines and growths from the main corridor?
What else could we do? Cast darkness on the shield with the eyes? If the corpses wake up they are blind? Take their masks off and they are also blind? 
Or just leave the place?


----------



## Neurotic

Prickly Pear said:


> I was thinking that one could immobilise the corpses to their thrones, like this:
> 
> However, this may not be possible if we don't have enough rope. Chrysagon does not carry any rope...
> Could we use something else? Some of the vines and growths from the main corridor?
> What else could we do? Cast darkness on the shield with the eyes? If the corpses wake up they are blind? Take their masks off and they are also blind?
> Or just leave the place?



I understood the intent, I just commented on the activation trigger. Either they activate once you enter in which case you don't get to bind them or they don't in which case you don't have to. 

Blindness is a great idea. 
@MetaVoid, can your pet cover the eyes with a cloak or something?


----------



## Prickly Pear

Neurotic said:


> I understood the intent, I just commented on the activation trigger. Either they activate once you enter in which case you don't get to bind them or they don't in which case you don't have to.
> 
> Blindness is a great idea.
> @MetaVoid, can your pet cover the eyes with a cloak or something?



According to post #2497, Dellrak has already been in and out of the area without any corpses moving or reacting. From what I can gather, the eyes on the bronze disc belongs to the undead corpses but their vision were limited and did not detect Dellrak. So, once the eyes can 'see' us then I would think that the corpses would react. We can become 'invisible' and/or we could 'immobilise' the corpses.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just as I thought I'd get all my games rolling along again at a decent pace (decent for PBP at any rate), I got sick. Probably Covid, though I didn't manage to get tested (I didn't have a car or access to a home test) I just stayed home for the isolation period. In spite of being home, I wasn't up to much in the way of _thinking_. At any rate, I'll try to keep things rolling along now. Thanks for playing!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Hope you are all better!  Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's interesting that in PBP, a dungeon, such as where were are now, is _much_ easier for me to run, but much _harder_ for you all to play (because of the slow back-and-forth that comes with deciding what the party wants to do). I'm not sure what the solution is, other that to keep chugging along.


----------



## Kobold Stew

chug chug


----------



## Prickly Pear

The team will need to decide a bit faster! 
Or we can suggest option and you, as a DM, can decide which path to go.  Thereby we can skip boring uninteresting parts or you can drive us into interesting areas. Especially, if it seems that we focus on a non-existing plot twist.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> The team will need to decide a bit faster!
> Or we can suggest option and you, as a DM, can decide which path to go.  Thereby we can skip boring uninteresting parts or you can drive us into interesting areas. Especially, if it seems that we focus on a non-existing plot twist.




Yeah, a few more people chiming in just so I know that I can move on would be good.


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Neurotic Does Myrral have Detect Magic going? I can't seem to find reference to it. Ten minutes would have passed for sure.



Ritual Casting​You can cast any bard spell you know as a ritual if that spell has the ritual tag.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Ritual Casting​You can cast any bard spell you know as a ritual if that spell has the ritual tag.



I know how rituals work, I was asking if you had intended to perform the ritual. It was left ambiguous. At any rate, I moved forward assuming that you had done it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I think this game is starting to get my spirits back up, which will help me to get the other two rolling again soon, I think.

I didn't put general features with the map: The whole room is pretty much lightly obscured (dim light unless you're right under a brazier, which are between the four pillars. Also quite a bit of smoke in both the north and south). Between this and his hugging the wall, how Myrral has not been seen. Their work is plenty loud enough that they can't hear anyone on the stairs. You will have surprise if you attack them from here, but you may want to discuss it first. Up to you.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Undead... should just rush in and fight?


----------



## Neurotic

Covid positive. May be slow for couple of days


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> Undead... should just rush in and fight?




Seems likely!



Neurotic said:


> Covid positive. May be slow for couple of days




Sorry to hear that. Get well soon!


----------



## Prickly Pear

Chrysagon has healed to 41/52 HP. He used his last Lay On Hands points.   
The other stats are a bit wrong too... He got more spell slots at level 6. The correct stats are:
Chrysagon AC18* HP *41*/52 (Res Nec&Rad) HD 6/6 PP10* *SS 2/4 2/2* CD 1/1 LoH *0*/30
(old stats for comparison: Chrysagon AC18* HP 29/52 (Res Nec&Rad) HD 6/6 PP10* SS 3/3 CD 1/1 LoH 12/30)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> Chrysagon has healed to 41/52 HP. He used his last Lay On Hands points.
> The other stats are a bit wrong too... He got more spell slots at level 6. The correct stats are:
> Chrysagon AC18* HP *41*/52 (Res Nec&Rad) HD 6/6 PP10* *SS 2/4 2/2* CD 1/1 LoH *0*/30
> (old stats for comparison: Chrysagon AC18* HP 29/52 (Res Nec&Rad) HD 6/6 PP10* SS 3/3 CD 1/1 LoH 12/30)




Thanks! Though hey, did we establish that his shield disintegrated on the statue?


----------



## Prickly Pear

Oh, that's right. I forgot about that. I had to go back and read about it here:        #2,471      . It was Actually I who suggested that the shield might have disintegrated (       #2,479      ). I did not find that a resolution was made. However, I find it unlikely that Chrysagon would have saved both the shield and the flail, so let's say the shield disintegrated. 
Chrysagon's *AC is 16*.

With any luck, he would find another shield later on.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry I took so long to roll the round in this game again. I was hoping @KahlessNestor would show up. I'm a bit worried about him - he's been reliable for years. Hope everything is okay.

Time to move forward, though. I'll run Dellrak as an NPC for now. If any of you want to take any of the NPCs to run for the combat, it might help speed me up. Just let me know who you'll run, and I'll make sure that their statblock is up to date in the RG.

Let's keep going!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> @FitzTheRuke aren't brood guards above guarding the passages?




Yeah, they were guarding the grand staircase. Somewhere along the line I forgot that and they've been following everyone around. I could send them back up if you like, but I think we're going to have to admit, so as not to retcon too much, that they left their post and came and found everyone.

@KahlessNestor is still uncharacteristically missing, so I'll have to run Dellrak for now. It's a shame, and I'm worried about him. (Plus, it's thrown off my new momentum.) I'll try to keep pushing us forward, though!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Now that I'm getting my groove back on Scourge of Daggerford, I'd like to get this one moving again too. I promise that I will try to roll the round ASAP. Soonish, I hope!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Woo!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Fhew! Starting to get my groove back. I hope to update both games much more regularly again. (And get back to my third game ASAP.) Thanks for waiting on me!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@MetaVoid doesn't your Absorb Elements cause you to do an extra d6 lightning damage? (Tomb Dwarf has no resistance to lightning).


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> @MetaVoid doesn't your Absorb Elements cause you to do an extra d6 lightning damage? (Tomb Dwarf has no resistance to lightning).



Right you are! I thought initially you meant scout armor version - but yes, the spell actually does damage
Lightning damage: 1D6 = [4] = 4


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Neurotic Did Myrral make his dex save against the lightning bolt? I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> @Neurotic Did Myrral make his dex save against the lightning bolt? I don't see it anywhere.



Forgot. Not even close.
Lightning save: 1D20+4 = [6]+4 = 10


----------



## Prickly Pear

One loses HP very quickly in this game. Two critical hits in one go, with damage above average too! 
I should have used a smite... and possibly finish off one of them. Oh well, I can use the spell slot for healing instead.


----------



## Neurotic

Prickly Pear said:


> One loses HP very quickly in this game. Two critical hits in one go, with damage above average too!
> I should have used a smite... and possibly finish off one of them. Oh well, I can use the spell slot for healing instead.



Or you could smite them and wait for the healing from others not doing damage? How bad are you standing?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Or you could smite them and wait for the healing from others not doing damage? How bad are you standing?




I believe Chrys is at 9/52.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Just to let you all know, @DEFCON 1 is going to join us by advancing Qawasha to PC status. 

We can just assume that any increase in Qawasha's abilities are because he stops "holding back".  

It's because he a) wants to survive the dungeon; b) has grown to care for more of the party than just Kupalue and wants them to survive too; and c) hates undead.

It's not like any of that wasn't true before, but as a hired hand, he was deferring to the others and mostly staying out of their way. He will probably do that less now, I would think.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

So, which way shall we go next?

There are two exits from this room:

1) Back Upstairs
2) A door in the south wall, past the forge.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm trying to keep my own momentum going in my games, so they don't slow down like they did early in the year. But I need your help! (This goes for everyone.) If you can find time to post, please do! Even a short comment will let me know that you're ready to move forward.


----------



## Neurotic

Mom's back to her place (or at least she is traveling today), I'm resuming my post schedule as soon as I clear out all the mails


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Mom's back to her place (or at least she is traveling today), I'm resuming my post schedule as soon as I clear out all the mails




Oh, right. I knew you had your mom visiting, but it didn't occur to me. I hope you had a nice visit!


----------



## Prickly Pear

I reckon the team should continue through the south door.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Defcon, I just wanted to say how happy it makes me that Qawasha has a player. Walking into an existing NPC isn't easy, but it's great that this particular character will now take a more prominent role!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Okay, so short rest then? I don't know how accurate my notes are, but you don't look like you need a long rest (other than Ghorruk, who could use it to get over his poison, I suppose). And Chrsagon is out of Lay-on-Hands. Still, I think short rest will do it, right?

@DEFCON 1 Just so you know, I think Qawasha is down by 2 level one spell slots, though he has his level 2's. And he's wild-shaped once today, to help him climb.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Chrysogon is also out of spell slots so he would need a long rest for that. However, I realised that it was not long ago we did rest so we better keep going a bit longer.


----------



## MetaVoid

Short rest would be better - we're not tapped out - and we can hope that Crysagon won't need to smite another powerful monster


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss I is fine with a short.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Well that's good, because a Short Rest is uninterrupted here. (I can't say the same for a long rest).


----------



## Prickly Pear

Short rest healing (HD): 1D10+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D10+2 = [1]+2 = 3
1D10+2 = [2]+2 = 4
Well, that was a disappointingly low rolls.  Might as well do a few more...
Short rest healing (HD): 1D10+2 = [4]+2 = 6
1D10+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D10+2 = [10]+2 = 12
Likewise bad rolls except the last... 33 HP healing. Chrysagon is now at *48/52* HP.

*Chrysagon* AC16 HP 48/52 (Res Nec&Rad) HD 0/6 PP10* SS 0/4 0/2 CD 1/1 LoH 0/30

*Edit:* How long does Myrral's Aura of Vitality last? Can we tap into that energy a bit? Chrysagon can maybe save his last HD roll for later...

*Edit 2:* With Myrdal's healing, Chrysagon saves his last 2 HD rolls for later. So, HD healing would be 17 Hp and Aura of Vitality 16 HP and restful song 5 HP. All for a total of 38 HP, which gives Chrysagon full HP. 
*Chrysagon* AC16 HP 52/52 (Res Nec&Rad) HD 2/6 PP10* SS 0/4 0/2 CD 1/1 LoH 0/30


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey, Ussal took a magic ring from the Tomb of Obu'laka. This short rest would be a good time to attune himself to it, if @MetaVoid wants to do it. (Myrral sniffed it out as Protective Abjuration Magic, so it's about as "safe" as anything can be trusted to be here. (Which is, y'know, not much).


----------



## Neurotic

Aura of virality lasts 1 minute, so 7x2d6 remaining and cryssagon can probably save a die or two. Myrral and Ussal need some too.

And the orc too


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> Hey, Ussal took a magic ring from the Tomb of Obu'laka. This short rest would be a good time to attune himself to it, if @MetaVoid wants to do it. (Myrral sniffed it out as Protective Abjuration Magic, so it's about as "safe" as anything can be trusted to be here. (Which is, y'know, not much).



Yes, attuning  Fingers (and tail) crossed that it isn't cursed


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Aura of virality lasts 1 minute, so 7x2d6 remaining and cryssagon can probably save a die or two. Myrral and Ussal need some too.
> 
> And the orc too




Okay, let's work that out.

Chrys, Myrral, Ussal, Ghorruk, and Yassah, are all injured. Let's just give everyone one, and the last two can go to the PC who's worst off at that point:

Chrys: 2D6 = [1, 4] = 5
Myrral: 2D6 = [4, 4] = 8
Ussal: 2D6 = [3, 1] = 4
Ghorruk: 2D6 = [5, 6] = 11
Yassah: 2D6 = [6, 3] = 9
Chrys: 2D6 = [3, 4] = 7
Ussal: 2D6 = [1, 2] = 3

So Chrys starts the short rest at 30... so that means he can be at 51/52 or save the last hit die.

Ussal starts the rest at 29/51 and Myrral at 28/50.

NPC Hit Dice Expenditures 
Ghorruk: 1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5
Ghorruk: 1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4
Ghorruk: 1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10
Ghorruk: 1D8+3 = [5]+3 = 8
Yassah: 1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8
Yassah: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
Yassah: 1D8+1 = [2]+1 = 3
Yassah: 1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5
Yassah: 1D8+1 = [7]+1 = 8
BG1: 1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8
BG1: 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3
BG2: 1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8
BG2: 1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9
BG2: 1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10
BG2: 1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3


----------



## Neurotic

@FitzTheRuke  I already rolled for everyone, check my spoiler tag  - rolled better than you did except for Myrral
Also, add 5 hp for everyone from Song of Rest bard feature


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> @FitzTheRuke  I already rolled for everyone, check my spoiler tag  - rolled better than you did except for Myrral
> Also, add 5 hp for everyone from Song of Rest bard feature



Oh. That woulda saved me some time.


----------



## Prickly Pear

So, if I go with Neurotic's rolls, Chrysagon ends up saving 2 HD and end up with full HP.


Prickly Pear said:


> <snip>
> 
> *Edit 2:* With Myrdal's healing, Chrysagon saves his last 2 HD rolls for later. So, HD healing would be 17 Hp and Aura of Vitality 16 HP and restful song 5 HP. All for a total of 38 HP, which gives Chrysagon full HP.
> *Chrysagon* AC16 HP 52/52 (Res Nec&Rad) HD 2/6 PP10* SS 0/4 0/2 CD 1/1 LoH 0/30


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Prickly Pear said:


> So, if I go with Neurotic's rolls, Chrysagon ends up saving 2 HD and end up with full HP.




Yeah do that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hey, I learned a new trick: I'm gonna put all your spell save dcs in your status bars.

Save me looking it up: What's your spell save dc?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Miss I's Frostbite has a DC 12 Con save.


----------



## Neurotic

Myrral DC is 14


----------



## Prickly Pear

Chrysagon's spell save DC is 15.


----------



## MetaVoid

Ussal is also at 15


----------



## Prickly Pear

I’m away at the moment with limited internet access. I will post when I can, otherwise FitzTheRuke can post for me so that you don’t need to wait. I’m fine with that


----------



## FitzTheRuke

No one seems to know what to do here. D'yall just want to murder this guy so we can move on? Or is everyone just waiting for Ussal to tell his story?

@DEFCON 1 ? How about Qawasha? I think you only posted for him the once so far. Any ideas? (He at least speaks the language, though the guy cast _Tongues_ on himself, so that doesn't matter.)


----------



## Neurotic

My vote is against killing it unless of course we need to pass through the room. But then again, I survived 
@MetaVoid, tell your story, maybe we can get another hint (and @FitzTheRuke, prepare number of hints for each of us if the guy is willing  to summarize it in the single post) just to optimize the time in PbP.

Unless someone wants to fight?


----------



## MetaVoid

So, the skeleton keys...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Yeah, if everyone agrees to tell their stories I can make a handful of hints for him to give out. He'll be cryptic, of course. They do love to toy with the rats in their maze. You don't all need to post exactly what you tell him or anything, just agree to tell him a tale. (If you want to lie, I'd like a deception roll, though!)


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Is there something I can do to get this game moving again? Should I just assume that everyone takes a turn telling their story and move on?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

We need to get out of this deadlock. Defcon has bowed out (felt that it was too difficult to catch up this far in), so Qawasha is back as an NPC. I'm having trouble coming up with "hints", so I think I'm just going to move on, and "remind you" of hints he gave you when they become important (probably help more that way anyway, otherwise you'll be searching for that post over and over again). Let's move forward!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Too bad about Defcon. Yes, let's move forward.


----------



## Prickly Pear

How many of us have magical weapons?
Chrysagon's flail is only magical when he uses Channel Divinity (once per short rest). Also, Chrysagon is out of spell slots...

*EDIT:* Aura of Protection 10' from Chrysagon provides +4 to any Saving Throws.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Uh, yeah... good ol' golems. Way more dangerous than they ought to be in lower-magic games. I mean, I can change it to resistance if we want to try to play it out, or you guys can run. You probably should run, either way.


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> You probably should run, either way.



Yeah...we have casters and at least one magic weapon, two if we count Crysagon sacred weapon


----------



## Kobold Stew

I am glad I carefully positioned Miss Imogen in a corner.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I am gonna get @kobold to run Dellrak, as Miss Imogen can't do much to it. (Not that he's much better). NPCs are useless, other than to soak damage. (Except Qawasha, who would be great I think, if Defcon had stuck around.)


----------



## Prickly Pear

Kobold Stew said:


> I am glad I carefully positioned Miss Imogen in a corner.



Well, this corner could be our way to escape. It's most likely the back of a secret door. I suggest that Imogen checks this out while Chrysagon and Dellrak keeps the tomb guards away from the rest.


FitzTheRuke said:


> Chrysagon led the way through the skull-pile wall, scattering skulls into a small chamber dominated by a carved stone font. A soft glow emanated from water that swirled within. *The far side of the chamber had a short hallway that dead-ended in what was most likely the back of a secret door.*


----------



## MetaVoid

Ussals gauntlet is magical weapon


----------



## Prickly Pear

Whom or what are we waiting for?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Probably me. I've had a busy week. I should get to everything today or tomorrow.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Sorry this game paused for a bit. I'll tell you what happens (it's a poor excuse but it's true): Multiple times a day I check my "watched" threads. If there's no new posts, they tend to get lost down there. Sometimes, I read your posts at work or on my phone, which makes a thread marked as nothing new. Sometimes that makes me think no one has posted their turns, and I forget that what is needed is for ME to post a turn. That's what happened here. So, yeah... feel free to post a push reminder either in the IC or the OOC when I slow down (it doesn't even have to be an OOC reminder - you could put "Imogen adjusted her quiver and rolled her shoulders" in the IC and it would wake me up!)


----------



## Prickly Pear

I've done just that in the past... saying something about the character "waiting impatiently for the goblin to attack"!


----------



## Kobold Stew

The position of Tomb Guardian 1 makes it hard for Qawasha to contribute. He can't really get within 5' to HELP anyone, but his shillelagh is magical damage. 

I didn't move him in round 2 at all -- perhaps in round 3 if others run by him, he could block the way from TG 2 advancing, letting them past, and then following.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> The position of Tomb Guardian 1 makes it hard for Qawasha to contribute. He can't really get within 5' to HELP anyone, but his shillelagh is magical damage.
> 
> I didn't move him in round 2 at all -- perhaps in round 3 if others run by him, he could block the way from TG 2 advancing, letting them past, and then following.




Qawasha is tricky from DefCon's in-and-out. I don't know if I want us to run him with the PC sheet or go back to his NPC statblock, or build a hybrid.


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> Qawasha is tricky from DefCon's in-and-out. I don't know if I want us to run him with the PC sheet or go back to his NPC statblock, or build a hybrid.



Run him as a PC, go with him having a change of heart and let him go back (somehow) or remain somewhere relatively safe (such as that first chamber)


----------



## Prickly Pear

Kobold Stew said:


> The position of Tomb Guardian 1 makes it hard for Qawasha to contribute. He can't really get within 5' to HELP anyone, but his shillelagh is magical damage.
> 
> I didn't move him in round 2 at all -- perhaps in round 3 if others run by him, he could block the way from TG 2 advancing, letting them past, and then following.



You can move through friendly creatures' space to get to the 'other' side, though it counts as difficult terrain.

From the PHB p192:


> MOVING AROUND OTHER CREATURES
> You can move through a nonhostile creature's space. In contrast, you can move through a hostile creature's space only if the creature is at least two sizes larger or smaller than you. Remember that another creature's space is difficult terrain for you.
> Whether a creature is a friend or an enemy, you can't willingly end your move in its space.
> lf you leave a hostile creature's reach during your move, you provoke an opportunity attack, as explained later in the chapter.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

*RECRUITMENT POST*

Hello to anyone enticed by my opening up this game to one or two new players.

We've had a few recent dropouts, and I have too many NPCs, so I'd like to ask for a few new players.

The thread title is a joke because I felt I was probably running too many games at the time (probably still am). But this is a *Tomb of Annihilation *game. We've been at it for a few years and are currently on the 2nd level of the titular tomb (it takes awhile just to get to the tomb).

If you are not familiar with the adventure (or in particular, if you played some of it but didn't make it to the Tomb), you'd be welcome to join us.

 You have your choice of characters from:
1) A surviving member of the Company of the Yellow Banner
- Choose this if you want to make your own L6 character from scratch. This would be a "rival" party that mostly died in the Tomb ahead of the current PCs (who are known as the "Bundle of Sticks" because they are individuals who are stronger together than apart. "Sticks" for short.
2) Dellrak - A L6 dwarf ranger. He's been played by two different players in the game so far and we lost the recent one. I like him and I don't want to "write him out", so I'd appreciate it if someone would take him. You can completely rebuild him if you like. It's happened once already anyway. The only thing I care about is that he's a good L6 Dwarf Ranger named Dellrak. The rest is up to you.
3) Qawasha - A L6 human druid. He was an NPC guide, recently built to be a PC (but not really played). He hates undead and loves the jungle (and is devoted to Ubtao, the god of Chult). He's a bit stiff and formal, but if you want to play him, you can do what you like. (He's NOT a moon druid, though - he only recently learned to wild shape).
4) Ghorrak - An NPC "Thayan Orc Bodyguard" with a greatsword. You could stat him up just about however you like, but he ought to be able to protect those nearby and isn't a spellcaster. One odd thing about him, though: He's mute. He was terribly treated by his Thayan masters. Not much more is known about him.
5) Yassah - An NPC yuan-ti malison. He's a human body with a snake head. He uses two scimitars. That's about all I know about him. He'd need to be a martial class, probably, otherwise do what you like.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Hades#2

I may be interested. I have no knowledge of the module. I have some experience with 5e having played part of the Dragonheist module and currently in a weekly online game and a pbp here. I have a couple of questions.

1) How often do you expect players to post?
2) Which Ranger class is the Dwarf? The original phb version or the newer revised version?
3) What can you tell me about the Company of the Yellow Banner?
4) If I made an original character or reworked an existing one, how are you handling stats? Standard array? Point but? Or some combination of those?

Thanks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hades#2 said:


> I may be interested. I have no knowledge of the module. I have some experience with 5e having played part of the Dragonheist module and currently in a weekly online game and a pbp here. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) How often do you expect players to post?
> 2) Which Ranger class is the Dwarf? The original phb version or the newer revised version?
> 3) What can you tell me about the Company of the Yellow Banner?
> 4) If I made an original character or reworked an existing one, how are you handling stats? Standard array? Point but? Or some combination of those?
> 
> Thanks.



1) About three times a week or so? More when we are on a roll, less when we're not (but try not to be the one holding things up!)
2) You can build him using whatever rules you like, but not the Unearthed Arcana version (I like that one, but I'm not using UA). So Tasha's stuff is fine.
3) Not much. There's spoilers involved. I'll get back to you on that.
4) I usually use point-buy, or more accurately, use PBuy to customize the standard array by a point or two. I have no problem with floating ASI's.

Feel free to follow-up if any of that doesn't answer your questions.


----------



## gnarlygninja

I'm interested, but I have very little experience with PBP games if that matters to you.


----------



## Neurotic

gnarlygninja said:


> I'm interested, but I have very little experience with PBP games if that matters to you.



Welcome.

Important thing about PbP is to be patient and not lead a dialog with someone who is online at the same time for too long before pausing for a day or two so others can give their input.


----------



## JustinCase

I am also interested, although I'm not sure if I can keep up. Lately I have found myself online less often than before, which makes keeping up with PbP games a bit harder.

Perhaps I can take a reserve spot?


----------



## Hades#2

I am considering the Yellow Banner original character but have a question about Yassah - An NPC yuan-ti malison. He's a human body with a snake head. For racial abilities, would that count as human or Yuan-Ti? Thanks.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hades#2 said:


> I am considering the Yellow Banner original character but have a question about Yassah - An NPC yuan-ti malison. He's a human body with a snake head. For racial abilities, would that count as human or Yuan-Ti? Thanks.



He could be built either way, but it would be easier to make him "feel" like a yuan-ti if you made him a yuan-ti. I don't think the Monsters of the Multiverse version of PC-race Yuan-ti even bothers to specify "pureblood" like the older version does. 

I'm happy to let you build whatever character you like, but it would be easier on me if you take an NPC! You are free to pick. I can imagine Yassah as a Fighter, Rogue, Ranger, or possibly even Monk (if he uses his scimitars as monk weapons). He might even be a cleric of Dendar the Night Serpent, but that seems unlikely.  

He's an ally of the party, but he's not exactly their "friend" (not even  the PC named Ussal, who is his equal in the local yuan-ti but is nearly an outcast.) Oh, and he definitely was sent by Ras Nsi to spy on the party, I don't mind everyone knowing (it's an open secret). His loyalty to the party can be built over time. He already respects them.

If you have an interest in Yassah (or playing a yuan-ti in general) I suggest you take him on.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

JustinCase said:


> I am also interested, although I'm not sure if I can keep up. Lately I have found myself online less often than before, which makes keeping up with PbP games a bit harder.
> 
> Perhaps I can take a reserve spot?




A reserve spot or you can pick an NPC and play them (I can get you an NPC stat-block if you don't want to build them as a PC). That way you can play casually, but also help me out with so many NPCs. Lower pressure to post often. Why don't you play Ghorrak? Edit: Ghorrak is taken. Dellrak, Qawasha, Weed, or the surviving Yuan-Ti Broodguard.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gnarlygninja said:


> I'm interested, but I have very little experience with PBP games if that matters to you.



You'd be welcome! I'll warn you, if you're inexperienced: It's very slow. I estimate on average we get about 1/6 as far as a weekly in-person game would get. By my estimation, to do a full run-through of one of 5e's hardcover adventures would take 8-10 YEARS (though I think we're more than halfway through this adventure. Probably 2/3 done! - But that's on track for 8, if I'm realistic.) 

Also, people disappear. Kobold Stew and I are the only ones left from the original 6 players.

To anyone joining: Please, if you decide to quit, just say so. There's no shame in it. Having people ghost is much more annoying than having them quit. There are no judgements here.


----------



## Hades#2

FitzTheRuke said:


> He could be built either way, but it would be easier to make him "feel" like a yuan-ti if you made him a yuan-ti. I don't think the Monsters of the Multiverse version of PC-race Yuan-ti even bothers to specify "pureblood" like the older version does.
> 
> I'm happy to let you build whatever character you like, but it would be easier on me if you take an NPC! You are free to pick. I can imagine Yassah as a Fighter, Rogue, Ranger, or possibly even Monk (if he uses his scimitars as monk weapons). He might even be a cleric of Dendar the Night Serpent, but that seems unlikely.
> 
> He's an ally of the party, but he's not exactly their "friend" (not even  the PC named Ussal, who is his equal in the local yuan-ti but is nearly an outcast.) Oh, and he definitely was sent by Ras Nsi to spy on the party, I don't mind everyone knowing (it's an open secret). His loyalty to the party can be built over time. He already respects them.
> 
> If you have an interest in Yassah (or playing a yuan-ti in general) I suggest you take him on.



Okay, thanks for the info. I think I will go with Yassah. I have a few ideas for classes so I just need to sit down and see what I like best.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hades#2 said:


> Okay, thanks for the info. I think I will go with Yassah. I have a few ideas for classes so I just need to sit down and see what I like best.



Feel free to let me know what you're thinking and I'll give you some feedback before you pick. It's not necessary - you can play what you like - but if you want to bounce ideas, I'm all ears. I'll just give you my opinion, like I did here.

I'm a firm believer in "play nice with others" which to me, comes with a lot of "don't tell them what to do" but at the same time, I'm very big on communication (also probably a bit of a yabbermouth) so I enjoy a little back-and-forth. You get the final pick, though!

(Unless, of course, I decide that something will be disruptive or harm my other players' fun - then I'll lay a DM smack-down, but that's rare, as long as you remember to "play nice with others")


----------



## Hades#2

FitzTheRuke said:


> Feel free to let me know what you're thinking and I'll give you some feedback before you pick. It's not necessary - you can play what you like - but if you want to bounce ideas, I'm all ears. I'll just give you my opinion, like I did here.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in "play nice with others" which to me, comes with a lot of "don't tell them what to do" but at the same time, I'm very big on communication (also probably a bit of a yabbermouth) so I enjoy a little back-and-forth. You get the final pick, though!
> 
> (Unless, of course, I decide that something will be disruptive or harm my other players' fun - then I'll lay a DM smack-down, but that's rare, as long as you remember to "play nice with others")



I've been gaming for a very long time (since early 90's) and ran several 3e/3.5e games years ago. I've dealt with problem players before that felt the need to cheat or try to outdo the rest of the party. That's not my style. I like cooperative game play and giving everyone a chance to do their thing. I am currently thinking about a fighter multiclass of some sort. Lots of options. I played 5 levels of the standard PHB Ranger and it was okay, just not terribly exciting. My DM recently approved the revised version and it greatly improves the favored enemy ability.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hades#2 said:


> I've been gaming for a very long time (since early 90's) and ran several 3e/3.5e games years ago. I've dealt with problem players before that felt the need to cheat or try to outdo the rest of the party. That's not my style. I like cooperative game play and giving everyone a chance to do their thing.



Then you'll fit right in here!



Hades#2 said:


> I am currently thinking about a fighter multiclass of some sort. Lots of options. I played 5 levels of the standard PHB Ranger and it was okay, just not terribly exciting. My DM recently approved the revised version and it greatly improves the favored enemy ability.



Oh I agree about the ranger. I wish they'd have erratta'd the favored enemy to look like it. I'm just not doing AU here. A fighter/rogue would be perfect for Yassah, IMO. If you have access to it, check the Malison monster statblock. That's a place to start, but it doesn't have to end there. You can do what you like with it. Just make him "feel" like a malison, but maybe with abilities that he's kept to himself so far.


----------



## gnarlygninja

Neurotic said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Important thing about PbP is to be patient and not lead a dialog with someone who is online at the same time for too long before pausing for a day or two so others can give their input.



Well, luckily Ghorrak was one of the two I was considering so I might not need worry about that


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gnarlygninja said:


> Well, luckily Ghorrak was one of the two I was considering so I might not need worry about that



A little more on him: Ghorrak came to Chult with the Red Wizards of Thay, as a bodyguard. He's been raised, trained, and "programmed" to sacrifice himself to protect Red Wizards. The party loosely allied with some Red Wizards, and one of them "lent" him to them, telling them that he was "obedient". Now, Red Wizards tend to LIE. The way I've always seen him, is such a strong-willed orc that he never let all that "programming" break him. He plays along to avoid punishment, but he's a lot tougher (willful, I mean) than he seems. 

"These chains WILL break", is how I see him. Does that make him a good guy? THAT would be entirely up to you. I can tell you that he enjoyed watching the last Red Wizard fall in a pit trap and die. (Though you can retcon any of that if you like, it was almost all in my head). He hasn't shown any magical abilities (AND he's currently poisoned) but I'm not against him having some secrets. He should be able to defend a nearby ally, though. It would be weird if he couldn't.


----------



## gnarlygninja

I was thinking about an Ancestral Guardian Barbarian, possibly with the ancestor spirits refluffed to be other...let's call them "unwilling servants" who have died in service of Thay.  I'm not positive how or why he'd have not used any of those abilities yet but I like the idea of him being haunted (literally even) by his servitude and the mechanics work nicely for someone who is all about defending allies.  With the Alert feat, if feats are allowed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gnarlygninja said:


> I was thinking about an Ancestral Guardian Barbarian, possibly with the ancestor spirits refluffed to be other...let's call them "unwilling servants" who have died in service of Thay.  I'm not positive how or why he'd have not used any of those abilities yet but I like the idea of him being haunted (literally even) by his servitude and the mechanics work nicely for someone who is all about defending allies.  With the Alert feat, if feats are allowed.



Feats are fine. Spirits are a bit weird, in that it's a lot more magical than he's seemed. 

Unless... he's the only one that can see the spirits. (The Red Wizards probably knew about them, but the Sticks have not seen or noticed them). They could literally be Ghorruk's family, killed by Thayans to remove his ties to his old life, but they went with him, giving him the strength to keep his independence.


----------



## Neurotic

He maybe didn't want to use them on his new 'masters', but he may thaw a bit after some time he is treated fairly...essentially from the start with us. And mute...may be an act or...he may speak through the spirits...somehow


----------



## gnarlygninja

I think I can combine those two ideas, he sees the spirits all the time but until he uses his class abilities they're not visible for anyone else.  The party being kind to him, and maybe the poison, can push him to use them.  

Here's what I've got so far.  I made his background by slapping 2 languages and 2 skills onto the feature from the gladiator background.


Spoiler



16
14
16
10
10
8

AC 15
HP 65 

Adrenaline Rush. You can take the dash action as a bonus action a number of times equal to your proficiency bonus (3), and regain all uses after a long rest.  Whenever you use this trait, gain temporary HP equal to your proficiency bonus (3)
Darkvision. You can see in dim light as if it were bright light and darkness as if it were dim light within 60 feet.
Powerful Build. You count as one size larger when determining your carrying capacity and the weight you can push, drag, or lift.
Relentless Endurance. When you are reduced to 0 hp but not killed out right, you can drop to 1 hp instead. 1/long rest
Rage. Bonus action, adv on Str checks and saves, +2 damage for melee str weapon attacks, resistance to B, P, S damage. Lasts 1 minute, when you're knocked unconscious, if your turn ends and you haven't attacked a hostile creature or taken damage since your last turn.  4/long rest
Unarmored Defense. AC is 10+con+dex
Danger Sense. Adv on dex saves against effects you can see.  Can not be blind, deaf, or incapacitated to use.
Reckless Attack. When you make your first attack on your turn, choose to give yourself adv on melee str weapon attacks but ALL attacks against you have advantage until your next turn.
Ancestral Protectors. While you're raging, the first creature you hit with an attack on your turn becomes the target of spectral warriors, which hinder its attack. Until the start of your next turn the target has disadv on any attack roll that isn't against you, and when the target hits a creature other than you with an attack that creature has resistance to dmage dealt by the attack.
Alert Feat. +5 to initiative, can't be surprised while conscious, other creatures don't gain adv on attack rolls against you for being unseen
Extra Attack. When you take the attack action, attack twice instead of once.
Fast Movement. Your speed increases by 10 while you aren't wearing heavy armor
Spirit Shield. If you are raging and another creature you can see within 30 feet of you takes damage, you can use your reaction to reduce that damage by 2d6.
Feature: By Popular Demand
You can always find a place to perform in any place that features combat for entertainment—perhaps a gladiatorial arena or secret pit fighting club. At such a place, you receive free lodging and food of a modest or comfortable standard (depending on the quality of the establishment), as long as you perform each night. In addition, your performance makes you something of a local figure. When strangers recognize you in a town where you have performed, they typically take a liking to you.
Langauges: Common, Orcish, Thayan, Gnoll


light armor, medium armor, shields
simple weapons, martial weapons
none
Str, Con
Athletics, Insight, Intimidation, Perc

Equipment: greatsword, two handaxes, explorer's pack, 4 javelins.


----------



## Hades#2

I have been browsing online and saw a couple different versions of the Madison. Can I mix and match abilities from the different versions? For example, the original version for 5e had +2 Cha and +1 con and Immunity to poison and advantage on saving throws vs magic. The recent version in Monsters of the Multiverse changes some of those. I like a bit of each version. If not, then I will just pick a version. Thanks.


----------



## MetaVoid

Hades#2 said:


> I have been browsing online and saw a couple different versions of the Madison. Can I mix and match abilities from the different versions? For example, the original version for 5e had +2 Cha and +1 con and Immunity to poison and advantage on saving throws vs magic. The recent version in Monsters of the Multiverse changes some of those. I like a bit of each version. If not, then I will just pick a version. Thanks.



Official version is from Volo's guide isn't it? That's what I used...


----------



## Hades#2

The version in Monsters of the Multiverse book changes the immunities and resistances a bit and changes the stat boosts to a +2 and +1 to any stat and the spellcasting ability is either Cha, Wis, or Int.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hades#2 said:


> I have been browsing online and saw a couple different versions of the Madison. Can I mix and match abilities from the different versions? For example, the original version for 5e had +2 Cha and +1 con and Immunity to poison and advantage on saving throws vs magic. The recent version in Monsters of the Multiverse changes some of those. I like a bit of each version. If not, then I will just pick a version. Thanks.



You can pick, though I'm inclined toward the MoM version myself. I don't want you to mix-and-match. 

I am going to give you one extra ability (think of it like an innate magic item): The ability to turn into a Giant Constrictor Snake (MM) rules for it work just like Wild Shape, but with only the one form.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> Official version is from Volo's guide isn't it? That's what I used...



Used to be, yeah. New on is in Monsters of the Multiverse. If you get the chance to check it out and want to rebuild Ussal when you level up to L7, go ahead. Otherwise it's fine to keep using the Volo's one.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gnarlygninja said:


> I think I can combine those two ideas, he sees the spirits all the time but until he uses his class abilities they're not visible for anyone else.  The party being kind to him, and maybe the poison, can push him to use them.
> 
> Here's what I've got so far...




Sure. Looking good. Ghorrak has a Ring of Protection that he took off of the dead Red Wizard.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

JustinCase said:


> I am also interested, although I'm not sure if I can keep up. Lately I have found myself online less often than before, which makes keeping up with PbP games a bit harder.
> 
> Perhaps I can take a reserve spot?



If you want to just control an NPC for me, so you won't add any characters if you don't keep up, you could play Qawasha, Weed, Dellrak, or the Yuan-ti broodguard. (Unless someone else chimes in who wants to try them).


----------



## Hades#2

FitzTheRuke said:


> You can pick, though I'm inclined toward the MoM version myself. I don't want you to mix-and-match.
> 
> I am going to give you one extra ability (think of it like an innate magic item): The ability to turn into a Giant Constrictor Snake (MM) rules for it work just like Wild Shape, but with only the one form.



That's fine with me. I prefer the choice of where to put the stat boosts. Resistance to poison is better for the game balance anyway.


----------



## gnarlygninja

After catching up with the plot (which I probably should have done _before _building Ghorrak) I think I'll go with a fighter instead, to match up with him a little more seamlessly.  What kind of armor is he wearing?


----------



## Hades#2

I started toying with a few builds last night. I am looking at possibly Warlock 2/Fighter 4, Fighter 5/Rogue 1, or all Fighter. I wasn't sure if there was anyone in the party with thieves tools proficiency.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hades#2 said:


> I started toying with a few builds last night. I am looking at possibly Warlock 2/Fighter 4, Fighter 5/Rogue 1, or all Fighter. I wasn't sure if there was anyone in the party with thieves tools proficiency.



I think Fighter/Rogue would work well.



gnarlygninja said:


> After catching up with the plot (which I probably should have done _before _building Ghorrak) I think I'll go with a fighter instead, to match up with him a little more seamlessly.  What kind of armor is he wearing?




That's fine. I kinda liked his invisible ancestors, but it IS closer to what he's been before. Anything that has the ability to defend his allies (though he'd be better at that if he had a shield, which he doesn't). I think he's wearing a chain shirt.


----------



## gnarlygninja

Between the Cavalier's abilities and the interception fighting style he's got plenty of options on that front, although I'm a little uncertain how using reactions work in a pbp game.  I'm a little foggy on how initiative works in general actually.
Here's Ghorrak take two


Spoiler



18
10
16
10
11
8

HP:58
AC: 14 (chain shirt+ring of protection)    
Great sword +7 2d6+4

Adrenaline Rush. You can take the dash action as a bonus action a number of times equal to your proficiency bonus (3), and regain all uses after a long rest. Whenever you use this trait, gain temporary HP equal to your proficiency bonus (3)
Darkvision. You can see in dim light as if it were bright light and darkness as if it were dim light within 60 feet.
Powerful Build. You count as one size larger when determining your carrying capacity and the weight you can push, drag, or lift.
Relentless Endurance. When you are reduced to 0 hp but not killed out right, you can drop to 1 hp instead. 1/long rest
Rage. Bonus action, adv on Str checks and saves, +2 damage for melee str weapon attacks, resistance to B, P, S damage. Lasts 1 minute, when you're knocked unconscious, if your turn ends and you haven't attacked a hostile creature or taken damage since your last turn. 4/long rest
Fighting Style: Interception. When a creature you can see hits a target, other than you, within 5 feet of you with an attack, you can use your reaction to reduce the damage by 1d10+3.  Must be wielding a shield or weapon to use this.
Second Wind. As a bonus action, regain 1d10+6 hp.  You must finish a long or short rest to use again
Action Surge. Once on your turn, you can take an additional action. 1/long or short rest.
Cavalier
-Bonus Proficiency. Gain proficiency in Insight
-Born to the Saddle.  Adv on saves to avoid falling off a mount, mount or dismount using only 5 ft of movement, and if you fall off your feet descending no more than 10 feet, land on your feet
-Unwavering Mark. When you hit a creature with a melee weapon attack, you can mark the creature until the end of your next turn. Ends early if you are incapacitated, die, or someone else marks the creature.  While within 5 feet of you, a marked creature has disadv on any attack roll that doesn't target you.  If a marked creature deals damage to anyone other than you, you may attack them as a bonus action on your turn.  This attack has adv and deals an additional 6 damage. You may make this special attack a number of times equal to your Str mod and all uses return after a long rest.
Alert feat
Extra Attack. Attack twice instead of once when you take the Attack action on your turn.
ASI: Resilient, Wis. +1 Wisdom, proficient in Wisdom saves

light, medium, heavy armor, shields
simple, martial
none
Str, Con, Wis
Arcana, Athletics, Insight, Intimidation, Perception
Langauges: Common, Orcish, Thayan, Gnoll
Equipment: Great sword, Ring of Protection, chain shirt


----------



## Neurotic

Mostly, you define reactions in advance on your turn. Don't over do with if this than that, keep it simple and trust in DM to make a right call.


----------



## Hades#2

Working on a fighter 2/rogue 4. I have a couple of quick questions. Did you say we can add a couple of points to the standard array? Also, for armor, do we have to use the starting ones listed in the phb or can we use, for example, studded leather instead?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Mostly, you define reactions in advance on your turn. Don't over do with if this than that, keep it simple and trust in DM to make a right call.




Yes, reactions that would cause something to happen differently should be pointed out as simply as possible ahead of time. However a lot of reactions can just be added at the start of your next turn. Surprisingly few of them retcon what's happened. I find things like "Silvery Barbs" to be annoying in PBP, but "Uncanny Dodge" is fine, even if I keep forgetting it!

Let's talk specifics: What are the potentially problematic reactions that Ghorrak will have?


gnarlygninja said:


> I'm a little foggy on how initiative works in general actually.




Well, I do initiative a little strangely to keep the game moving: I pretty much don't use it. Stuff happens in the order people post. If you want to "delay" your action, for example, you either wait (which I don't like, but people do it), or you post your turn and just describe doing it _after_. 

(For example, if someone playing a wizard was going to fireball, and you're playingLudwig the fighter, and you want to charge whoever is still up, you could post your turn "After the fireball recedes, Ludwig charges whoever is left standing." and post some Axe attacks (or whatever)). As opposed to waiting for the wizard to post, which could slow things down. I'll pick an appropriate target for you.

As far as how I move the monsters, I tend to use an "aggro" mechanic, in that they have a chance to attack back after they've been attacked (usually). Sometimes I roll off with dice, but mostly I just do what's best for the game's flow (and excitement).


----------



## gnarlygninja

That makes sense, one of the two pbp games I've been in before died when a player took two weeks to post in combat so just ignoring seems like a better option.  I don't think any of Ghorrak's reactions should be too troublesome, the Interception fighting style reduces damage someone else takes by 1d10+3 but only if he's next to them.  At level 7 he gets a reaction to boost an ally's AC by 1d8 a few times a day but that's within 5 feet too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gnarlygninja said:


> That makes sense, one of the two pbp games I've been in before died when a player took two weeks to post in combat so just ignoring seems like a better option.  I don't think any of Ghorrak's reactions should be too troublesome, the Interception fighting style reduces damage someone else takes by 1d10+3 but only if he's next to them.  At level 7 he gets a reaction to boost an ally's AC by 1d8 a few times a day but that's within 5 feet too.



As damage is an abstraction, the only time a reaction that reduces damage causes narrative weirdness is when someone drops, otherwise reactions that reduce damage can just be called out after the fact and we give 'em their HP back. It works the same when they ARE dropped to 0, but it's a little harder for me to write a good post,  is all.


----------



## Hades#2

I have Yassah mostly done. Still have to work on a background. I also have a question about armor. Can I upgrade the starting leather armor to studded leather?

Also, here is the basic build:



Spoiler: Yassah



Name: Yassah
Race: Yuan-ti Malison
Class: Fighter 2/Rogue 4
Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Height: 5’ 7”
Weight: 165 lbs
Scale coloring: Green

*Abilities:*
Str 10; Dex 18; Con 16; Int 12; Wis 8; Cha 13

HP: 54 (1d10/1d8 HD)
AC: 15

*Attacks:*
Scimitar +7, damage: 1d6+4 slashing
Club: +3, damage: 1d4 bludgeoning
Longbow +7, damage 1d8+4 piercing
Handaxe +3, damage 1d6 slashing
Sneak attack 2d6

*Racial abilities:*
Speed. 30 feet.
*Darkvision.* You can see in dim light within 60 feet of you as if it were bright light, and in darkness as if it were dim light. You discern colors in that darkness only as shades of gray.
*Magic Resistance*. You have advantage on saving throws against spells.
*Poison Resilience.* You have advantage on saving throws you make to avoid or end the poisonedcondition on yourself. You also have resistance to poison damage.
*Serpentine Spellcasting.*
Poison spray cantrip.
Animal friendship an un-limited number of times with this trait, but you can target only snakes with it.
Starting at 3rd level, cast suggestion with this trait. Once you cast it, you can't do so again until you finish a long
rest. You can also cast it using any spell slots you have of 2nd level or higher.
Charisma is your spell-casting ability for these spells when you cast them with this trait.
*Special Ability*: Wild shape into a Giant Constrictor Snake

*Proficiencies:
Saves*: Strength, Constitution
Str: 3, Dex: 4, Con: 6, Int: 1, Wis: -1, Cha: 1
*Skills:*
7 Acrobatics *
-1 Animal handling
1 Arcana
6 Athletics *
1 Deception
1 History
2 Insight *
1 Intimidation
1 Investigation
-1 Medicine
1 Nature
5 Perception *
1 Performance
1 Persuasion
1 Religion
4 Sleight of Hand
7 Stealth *
-1 Survival
Note: * indicates proficient skills

*Tools*: Thieves tools, Navigator’s tools, Vehicles (water)
*Languages*: Common, Draconic
*Armour*: All armor and shields
*Weapons*: Simple and martial weapons

*Background*: Pirate

*Class abilities:

Fighter:

Fighting style:* *Two-Weapon Fighting.* When you engage in two-weapon fighting, you can add your ability modifier to the damage of the second attack.
*Second wind*: Use a bonus action to regain hit points equal to 1d10 + your fighter level.
*Action surge*: Take 1 additional action once per short or long rest.

*Rogue:

Sneak attack*: Once per turn, you can deal an extra 1d6 damage to one creature you hit with an attack if you have advantage on the attack roll. The attack must use a finesse or a ranged weapon.
*Expertise : *Choose two of your skill proficiencies, or one of your skill proficiencies and your proficiency with thieves' tools. Your proficiency bonus is doubled for any ability check you make that uses either of the chosen proficiencies. Note: chose Athletics and Perception.
*Thieves’ can*t:
*Cunning action*: Use bonus action to Dash, Disengage, or Hide.
*Roguish archetype: Swashbuckler
Fancy Footwork*
When you choose this archetype at 3rd level, you learn how to land a strike and then slip away without reprisal. During your turn, if you make a melee attack against a creature, that creature can't make opportunity attacks against you for the rest of your turn.
*Rakish Audacity*
Starting at 3rd level, your confidence propels you into battle. You can give yourself a bonus to your initiative rolls equal to your Charisma modifier.

You also gain an additional way to use your Sneak Attack; you don't need advantage on the attack roll to use your Sneak Attack against a creature if you are within 5 feet of it, no other creatures are within 5 feet of you, and you don't have disadvantage on the attack roll. All the other rules for Sneak Attack still apply to you.

You don't need advantage on the attack roll if another enemy of the target is within 5 feet of it, that enemy isn't incapacitated, and you don't have disadvantage on the attack roll.

*Equipment:*
Explorer’s Pack: Includes a backpack, a bedroll, a mess kit, a tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days of rations, a waterskin, and 50 feet of hempen rope.
Club (Belaying pin)
Scimitar, shield,
50 feet of silk rope
Trinket: A black pirate flag adorned with a dragon's skull and crossbones
Leather armor
Longbow, and 20 arrows
2 Scimitars
2 Handaxes
10gp

Background:

Yassah has always been a disappointment to his family den. He was always weaker and less intelligent than his many brothers and sisters. As he grew, he tried and failed in several pursuits including mage training, clerical training, and military training. While still a young adult, his family forced his from their home. Yassah wandered until reluctantly joining the crew of a sailing vessel. The captain was a harsh taskmaster with great hatred for the young Yuan-ti. Nonetheless, Yassah worked hard and endured the treatment from the officers and other crew.

One day the ship was attacked and captured by pirates. The pirate captain, a grizzled Dwarf, offered to spare Yassah’s life if he accepted a position on his ship. Yassah looked at the motley group of pirates. Males and females of several races stood upon the deck. Yassah had always been taught that all except Yuan-ti were inferior. Yet, here was an opportunity to prove his worth. Perhaps this was a way to prove to his family and the others back home that he was not useless. Yassah accepted the offer.

During the next few years he worked and fought alongside the other pirates attacked ships, marauding towns along the coast, sometimes taking prisoners for ransom and other times just kill the other crews. Yassah learned many skills and felt at home among this bunch of cutthroats. He appreciated the honor shown amongst the officers and crew. Yassah dreamt of one day owing his own ship and plundering the seas.

Eventually he returned to the land and was recruited to travel with others of his kind on a secret mission of vital importance. Yassah, hiding out from the authorities, accepted and hid his disdain of his fellow Yuan-ti. He felt it best to bide his time among them until it was decided if they should live or die by his hand. The leader was someone named Ussal, a metal armor encased snake bodied halfblood. Yassah was uncertain how much of the armor contained a living being and how much was for show. In his travels he had heard of men encasing themselves in crude giant sized mechanisms. Was this a more advanced version or an abomination? Even his mannerisms were foreign compared to his own. Yassah had learned not to automatically look upon all other races as inferior. In his experience, some proved to be adept fighters and excellent crewmembers. Yet, this Ussal treated others almost as equals. He even treated the lowly broodguards better than they deserved. This Ussal needed to be watched closely. Thus far he had shown to be quite useful in a fight. Yassah had learned patience while traveling on the seas. He would wait until the mission was over before making a final decision about this Ussal.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hades#2 said:


> Name: Yassah



That looks great. Funny thing with the pirate background: IIRC, the first time Yassah appeared he piloted a rowboat on an underground river to take the party to see the yuant-ti.

BTW sblock doesn't work anymore. The new version is [ spoiler ="Yassah" ] [ / spoiler ] without spaces.


----------



## Neurotic

Hades#2 said:


> I have Yassah mostly done. Still have to work on a background. I also have a question about armor. Can I upgrade the starting leather armor to studded leather?
> 
> Also, here is the basic build:



Note that Ussal, the other captain is heavily armored hulk 20' long with snake tail instead of the legs. And WEIRD. He actually seems to care whether the guards live or die, he has small Quatl as a pet and in general, doesn't show yuan-ti supremacy over the lesser races.

@MetaVoid can elaborate on this when he returns


----------



## Hades#2

FitzTheRuke said:


> That looks great. Funny thing with the pirate background: IIRC, the first time Yassah appeared he piloted a rowboat on an underground river to take the party to see the yuant-ti.
> 
> BTW sblock doesn't work anymore. The new version is [ spoiler ="Yassah" ] [ / spoiler ] without spaces.



Thanks for the info about sblock. It's been awhile since I used it and I thought I had it wrong.


----------



## MetaVoid

Neurotic said:


> Note that Ussal, the other captain is heavily armored hulk 20' long with snake tail instead of the legs. And WEIRD. He actually seems to care whether the guards live or die, he has small Quatl as a pet and in general, doesn't show yuan-ti supremacy over the lesser races.
> 
> @MetaVoid can elaborate on this when he returns



What do you mean 'when I return'!?

But yes, Ussal had a change of heart and this catacomb is the first he let Yassah and other guards see anything strange about him. Not because he trusts them, but because he had no choice


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ussal and Yassah are equal in rank among the Yuan-ti, but Ussal was given command of this mission. It's up to you what Yassah thinks about that. So far he has mostly followed orders (though he tells the broodguards (only one left) what to do more than Ussal does.)


----------



## Hades#2

Thanks for the info. I have my (usually) weekly Skype D&D game tonight so I probably won't work on the backstory until tomorrow.


----------



## JustinCase

Well, I think playing an NPC broodguard is fine with me! Does it have a name and personality already? I'll dive into the IC later, but perhaps the bare bones can help me already.

Also, do I use the stat block from Volo's?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

JustinCase said:


> Well, I think playing an NPC broodguard is fine with me! Does it have a name and personality already? I'll dive into the IC later, but perhaps the bare bones can help me already.
> 
> Also, do I use the stat block from Volo's?



Names? Personality? No yuan-ti pays any attention to such things with their broodguards. Among the other broodguards (there were two with the party, but we just lost the other one) you might have a name, or one known only to yourself.

From the Monster entry:

"Broodguards were once Humanoids, but they have been transformed by yuan-ti into simpleminded, scaly Monstrosities that do their serpentine masters’ bidding. The transformation process warps not only a subject’s body but also their mind, making them instinctively obey any yuan-ti and filling them with a seething rage at the sight of non-reptilian creatures.

Although broodguards can no longer think as clearly as before their transformation, they are able to perform simple yet important tasks in the community, such as guarding eggs or patrolling for intruders. Yuan-ti refer to broodguards as “histachii,” which means “egg-watchers.”

Most broodguards are made from human captives forced to consume a magical brew that renders them helpless and unable to fight off the inevitable transformation. A human transformed into a broodguard loses all semblance of who they once were. A broodguard is hairless and emaciated, with scaly skin. They have a forked tongue, and they smell faintly of rotting meat. Broodguards can speak but rarely do so, preferring to communicate via snakelike hisses and guttural noises."


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I tell you, there's nothing I love more than subverting enslavement. So, much like Ghorrak, who is technically in a similar position in his society of origin - I am happy to have there being a LOT more going on behind the Broodguard's subservient facade. Or not - it's up to you.


----------



## Neurotic

It requires only a proper push such as mass dispel or remove curse, anti-magic or similar.

If anyone read the book Tigana, there was a court fool...who was actualy _spoiler_, but when his opressor spent his magic he _spoiler_ _spoiler_ ;D


----------



## Hades#2

I added a very basic background. I may expand upon it during gameplay.


----------



## JustinCase

How did the yuan ti join the party? And did the broodguards come voluntarily, or were they ordered by the malison?

Since broodguards are by definition warped humanoids, I can surely play off that. Perhaps this one has learned serpentine patience, learning as much about his masters as possible before making an attempt to break free. In this case, he holds his name, his original name, as a closely guarded treasure in his mind, clinging to it because it is the only thing about his identity he still has. 

Of course, the ritual prevents him from attacking any yuan ti directly, or perhaps even disobeying completely, which combined with his reduced intelligence makes it very difficult to hatch a plan. But as long as he remembers his name, there is a spark of hope even within this deadly tomb...

(Now I still need to come up with that name.  )


----------



## Neurotic

He remembers in HATE like Hazergal in From Dretch to Demonlord.

The name is Joe, easy to remeber 
Q
Kay
Jay
etc...


----------



## FitzTheRuke

JustinCase said:


> How did the yuan ti join the party? And did the broodguards come voluntarily, or were they ordered by the malison?



Well, instead of fighting the Yaun-ti, the party negotiated with them. Ussal, Yassah, and two broodguards were sent with them to look after the Yuan-ti's interests. (Mostly find and destroy the soul monger to make way for Dendar the Night Serpent). You were probably picked by Yassah in a "you two come with me" kind of way.

If you were human, you should be Chultan. Otherwise Dwarf, Tabaxi, Tortle, or Goblin make the most sense. Though I suppose you could have been an explorer.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I've updated Qawasha and Weed in the RG with spanky new NPC statblocks. (I made Qawasha using a combination of Defcon's character sheet and the new Monsters of the Multiverse style monster statblock). I'm gonna do an NPC block for Dellrak, too.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

@Hades#2 and @gnarlygninja ... please post your most perfected versions of the characters in the RG thread and feel free to join the IC. (Links in Post #1).


----------



## Hades#2

I think I have the build right now. I added Expertise last night as I inadvertently left it out. The only thing I am not 100% happy with is the background. I will add Yassah to the RG today.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I really enjoy the mental exercise that comes from being a "yes, and..."-style DM. In this case, I mean, I never would have thought of Ghorrak as a Cavalier at all, but now I can imagine that he comes from a mounted orc tribe (kinda like Rohirrim). Except perhaps they rode something more fanciful than horses. Drakes? Extra-tough lions? I dunno. At any rate, he would have been captured by Thayans as a youth and trained to be a body guard for Red Wizards. None of which ever broke his spirit.

I don't imagine him as _good_ (alignment-wise) in any way, really, but he's admirable.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

A quick recap in case case any of our new players are wondering where they are: The Tomb of the Nine is a dungeon built about 70 (I think) years ago by Acererak (using the entire population of a city called Omu, deep in the jungles of Chult). The city had been "lost" even before that, when they turned their backs on Ubtao (the local god) to worship 9 "Trickster Gods" - toremic animal spirits. Acererak slew these new gods and entombed them in his new dungeon. 

The PCs have gathered most of this information. In addition (and more importantly) the party expects to find the Soulmonger here. It is a powerful artifact belonging to Acererak that seems to be responsible for the Death Curse. A curse that is causing anyone who was ever killed and resurrected, to rot away. In addition, it seems to empower some undead and/or increase their numbers. The jungle is infested with them.

The party is currently exploring the beginnings of Level 2, which they arrived at by a secret staircase. There are three main groups that make up the party, that are only loosely allied: The Sticks (a group of foreigners working for various Sword Coast Factions) and their guides; The Yuan-ti (local occupiers of a part of the ruins of Omu); and the Thayans (a group of Red Wizards and their support staff looking to seize the Soulmonger for Thay).

All three groups have more members who are left outside the Tomb.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

For those of you just joining us: I will make a quick "Where we are" post as soon as things get a calm moment.


----------



## Prickly Pear

I am that kind of person that would like to check out every room, nook and cranny in this dungeon. However, every room has something nasty and deadly, and we have not found much (items, magic or information) that would help us. There is also very little opportunity to recover used resources and spells. How long have we been in the dungeon? 2 hours? and we have had on short rest... and the long rest is probably far away. That's why I suggest that we continue downstairs, but that is also flawed. We can't fight a final battle without any resources.
Anyone suggestions or comments?


----------



## gnarlygninja

Had the skeleton not been attacked I would've been fine ignoring it but at the moment I'm reluctant to go downstairs and let it go away.  Without knowing anything about it I'm worried that it could be intelligent and running off to alert someone or something, and then having to deal with whatever that brings while also trying to deal with the next thing.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

It's a conundrum all right. Acererak's an a-hole.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I wrote a motivational speech for Qawasha that doubles as a quick recap for our new players (and a reminder for the old). Let's keep working our way along!

I ask once more (let's see if we can get a consensus
1) Chase the skeleton
2) Deal with the tomb guardian
3) Go downstairs
4) continue with the zombie door.


----------



## gnarlygninja

Thanks for the recap, I keep meaning to read the rest of the topic to catch up but...it's a lot.  
My vote is still for #1, for the reasons in my last post.  And blindly delving deeper without at least doing a cursory sweeps tends to be a mistake with dungeons IME, but I'll gladly defer to the group on that point since y'all have more experience with this adventure and Fitz as a DM.  
I don't think Ghorrak has a very strong in character preference towards any one option.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gnarlygninja said:


> Thanks for the recap, I keep meaning to read the rest of the topic to catch up but...it's a lot.
> My vote is still for #1, for the reasons in my last post.  And blindly delving deeper without at least doing a cursory sweeps tends to be a mistake with dungeons IME, but I'll gladly defer to the group on that point since y'all have more experience with this adventure and Fitz as a DM.
> I don't think Ghorrak has a very strong in character preference towards any one option.




No problem. I don't really expect you to read five years worth of game (or whatever it's been). Just for the record, you've all probably been in the Tomb for just under four hours. 

Ghorrak could probably use a long rest (to get rid of the poisoned condition, and the drain of an undead that has his HP max down by 4) But he's not one to complain...


----------



## Neurotic

FitzTheRuke said:


> I wrote a motivational speech for Qawasha that doubles as a quick recap for our new players (and a reminder for the old). Let's keep working our way along!
> 
> I ask once more (let's see if we can get a consensus
> 1) Chase the skeleton
> 2) Deal with the tomb guardian
> 3) Go downstairs
> 4) continue with the zombie door.



That's the exact order of things: Once we chase the skeleton, the guardian will probably be after us (he will roll 18 eventually) - zombies are the only ones we could move up in the order 

I'm not for going down without at least checking this level - the idea is 
a) experience (it is probably expected to go through at least some of the encounters so we don't go into boss fight with 10 levels deficit ) 
b) items: not sure how that will help but we have a lamp that knows the direction of the artifact and some kind of ring from the spirit god
c) info

Cons are of course things we have to fight and traps...but things here are sometimes intelligent, we don't have to shoot everything that moves...


----------



## Prickly Pear

This tomb is full of death where ever we go. And I have a feeling that having a long rest will not be easy.

I am ok with 1, 2, 4 and 3 too.


----------



## MetaVoid

Same


----------



## gnarlygninja

I've got a few questions and my reasoning for moving to catch the TG at the mouth of the hallway instead of at the crossroads, which may have been a mistake based on the answers.
1. The Tomb Guardians are immune to attacks with non magical weapons, right? 
2. I know the hallways narrows but does it narrow to the point that a person at AD12 completely blocks line of sight for anyone behind them?
My assumptions were yes and no to both of these, which is why I didn't bother trying to get the TG to AJ 12.  I didn't see the benefit of multiple people surrounding it if most of us can't hurt it in melee.  Now that I've typed this out I don't know if Fitz uses flanking rules, which could change things.
Plus if all else fails Ghorrak can try to throw it over the railing from where I am now.  But I'm absolutely willing to drag it to the center square if everyone thinks that's a better idea!


----------



## FitzTheRuke

gnarlygninja said:


> I've got a few questions and my reasoning for moving to catch the TG at the mouth of the hallway instead of at the crossroads, which may have been a mistake based on the answers.
> 1. The Tomb Guardians are immune to attacks with non magical weapons, right?
> 2. I know the hallways narrows but does it narrow to the point that a person at AD12 completely blocks line of sight for anyone behind them?
> My assumptions were yes and no to both of these, which is why I didn't bother trying to get the TG to AJ 12.  I didn't see the benefit of multiple people surrounding it if most of us can't hurt it in melee.  Now that I've typed this out I don't know if Fitz uses flanking rules, which could change things.
> Plus if all else fails Ghorrak can try to throw it over the railing from where I am now.  But I'm absolutely willing to drag it to the center square if everyone thinks that's a better idea!



1) Yes.
2) The one you are in is just a 5 ft. hallway. If you continue on the north track, it continues to narrow until you have to squeeze. (Dropping to 2.5 ft. at the next crossroads). You went there and then came back to the 5 ft. one. You provide cover, but don't block LoS to anyone in front of you.

I don't use flanking rules, no. Interestingly, flanking has come up a LOT in the last month or two. Before that all the way back to when 5e first dropped, I had never heard of anyone who used that optional rule. Lately it's starting to seem expected. I wonder how that happened?

Throwing it over would be interesting.


----------



## Neurotic

Flanking is "normal" for all players of dnd and pf. 5e is the only one having it optional. You could change it to fixed +1 or +2 bonus instead of thw advantage  or just leave it be, people cone, hear we don't play with flanking and don't mention it again


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Neurotic said:


> Flanking is "normal" for all players of dnd and pf.



All players of D&D? IIRC it was only a thing in 3.x and 4e. I think it's more 3.x and PF players that expect it, rather than D&D players in general. Still, the strange thing to me is that I played 5e for 8 years without anyone ever mentioning it (to my recollection, anyway) and I've been asked about it three or four times in the past two months.


----------



## gnarlygninja

I don't bother with it, except for one game I ran with some 3.Pbeards who refused to accept that the game had moved on and it was just easier to placate them than argue with them constantly.  But ime it is used commonly enough that I usually ask about it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I have posted a thread about what I should run next when my Candlekeep game ends (which it should soon-ish). It's made me think about this game and how crazy stuck we seem to be. I thought adding new players would free us up from the stuck-point, and I think they've done their best, but this hallway... was not the best thing to run into right at the point that we were starting to get moving again. It was honestly the worst place I think you could have found yourselves.

So that said, I have one of my usual informal polls: Do you want to:

1) Press on: We will find our way out of this eventually and this game can move forward then.
2) Push forward. Gloss over this weirdo hallway and get on to the next room.
3) Give up. We can put this game "on hold" and play something else for a bit. Any of you can choose to join whatever I'm running, as long as there's room, and there will be more room if I'm not running this game, if you see what I mean.

I don't want to abandon anyone, but the posts (from _all_ of us, myself included) are coming in pretty darn slow in this game.)

I should add: I'm not against having a slow game running. I'm probably running too many games anyhow, and if you're all fine with the snails-pace we're travelling at here, well, I guess I am okay with that. I generally like to roll rounds once-or-twice a week. I think my favorite pace for any of my games would be for everyone to post twice a week. Think about that and get back to me.


----------



## gnarlygninja

As much as I feel like I should vote 1, I'm going to have to go for 2.  Figuring the hallway out and combat seems like it will take....too long.


----------



## Neurotic

Same as gnarlyninja, face-to-face it could be an interesting challenge. Pbp...not so much. Tell us to roll few rolls to get a sense of what we found out and how quickly and just describe the toral effect.

So, #2


----------



## Kobold Stew

1 or 2 is fine with me. I think we're all expecting a Big Bad soon, or soon-ish, and so are a bit reluctant to make mistakes; and a puzzle room invites (big) mistakes. That with the hazy laxy days of summer. I'd like to puzzle it out, even if it means mistakes, but if skipping ahead will get momentum back, that is fine.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Well, I'm glad you all don't want to drop the game, at least!


----------



## Kobold Stew

You'd need to lock me in an inescapable jungle tomb before I... oh, never mind.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

We will press on for now. I'll just roll the round so we can start fresh. I'd like to try to get this game moving to a pace of about two posts a week from everyone. Can we do that?


----------



## MetaVoid

FitzTheRuke said:


> I'd like to try to get this game moving to a pace of about two posts a week from everyone. Can we do that?



I cannot promise that during tourist season, but it will blow over soon.


----------



## JustinCase

FitzTheRuke said:


> We will press on for now. I'll just roll the round so we can start fresh. I'd like to try to get this game moving to a pace of about two posts a week from everyone. Can we do that?



The last two weeks or so I didn't post anything at all, but as I'm only playing an NPC I hope that's not too bad for this game?


----------



## FitzTheRuke

JustinCase said:


> The last two weeks or so I didn't post anything at all, but as I'm only playing an NPC I hope that's not too bad for this game?




That's fine. I'm not counting the broodguard (though it _does_ probably help to push people to post when others are - so what I'm saying is, your posts help, but a lack of them does not hinder).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I'm sure we are all eagerly digesting the news about OneD&D. 

If anyone is wondering what it means for this game, I will answer:

Only one thing: I will try again (I had given up) to remember Inspiration. It's not that I didn't like it, just that I never remember it. As such, I am going to implement the rule that you gain it on a nat20 from any d20 "Test". That said, because of the way PBP works, I often get you all to volunteer to roll ability checks in case I want to ask for one (just to skip the back-and-forth and save time). I don't use them in cases where I wouldn't have asked for them (I use them only to narrate fluff, not for actual ruling on success or failure). 

SO... I will only award Inspiration for 20's rolled on ability checks if I _use_ the result. To make that easier for you, you can assume that any time you roll a 20, you gain Inspiration (if you already have it, you can give it away. If you don't specify who, I will do it). I will let you know if the check did not apply (I think this will be rare enough not to be a big deal).

 To get us started, I am going to award everyone Inspiration now. You all have it! Try not to forget to use your inspiration!


----------



## Prickly Pear

I vote for #2, as well. 

I think this north/south leading hallway is going on in an eternal loop where we we end up in an extra alternative universe. The layout of the dungeon in this universe is the same as the original but the PCs do not encounter themselves. This hallway is just the creation of a sick and evil minded wizard! I won't lead anywhere, I think.

Let's drop the smaller tomb guardian off the balcony and get back to the main dungeon. We can continue eastwards or go back to the balcony and try another passage.
Btw, Chrysagon has already moved into the eastwards corridor about 15-20 feet before returning (       #2,788      ). Did he see anything that far?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Prickly Pear said:


> but the PCs do not encounter themselves.



The fact that we found scratches on the walls suggests that it is the same universe, or that there are counter-usses in the other place.


----------



## gnarlygninja

I guess it's time to discuss where to go again, my opinion hasn't really changed.  I think we should continue exploring this level, or even go up and poke around the first one before going down.  If this dungeon is following the basic trend of "further down is more dangerous" I don't think we can survive making a beeline for the bottom.


----------



## Hades#2

I agree with continuing to explore this level. Let's try a different direction and see where that leads.


----------



## Kobold Stew

My thought is we don't have a guarantee for a rest, and we have a clear target. I'm not expecting we will level up before we get there; the power and resources we have now are what we have. 

Happy to go with the majority, though.


----------



## gnarlygninja

Ah, I'm approaching it from pretty much the opposite assumption. I was under the impression that ToA's level range ended several levels higher than we are. But that's a hazy memory from thinking of running it when it released, and I could be misunderstanding what our immediate goal is anyway.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

I wouldn't spend too much time metagaming the leveling. We probably avoided tons of grind and are too low level for the dungeon. Therefore, I am likely to adjust encounters somewhat. I'm not much of a killer DM and I'd rather get to the end of the story than end in a TPK just because you went too far down. 

That said, I guess it all depends on if we want to "rush" to the ending and skip a bunch of dungeon (exploration being the whole point of playing, IMO). To be fair, not all of it is particularly interesting and we HAVE been at it for quite some time. S'up to you.

OTOH, I don't plan to make it easy for you, and you will definitely not get to the end if you don't eventually find a place to hole up and rest. It's far too big to do in one go.

I would say that I'd be happy with you NOT actively searching every room top-to-bottom, NOR do you have to rush to the endgame. There's got to be a happy medium in there somewhere. Definitely time for us to move on from where we're at, though.


----------



## MetaVoid

Maybe you could help us choose which encounters we do and which we don't - let's say we scout effectively. Before we enter anywhere, we have SOME info.

So we can know the interesting (room with the eye-shield and the corpses) from "grind" rooms.
You can cover resource attrition by making those fewer encounters harder OR by randomly doing trap damage or similar effects.

This gets us both interesting encounters and important points (at the cost of not skipping anything important by accident since you offer us a descriptions) and avoid encounters that take time for no meaningful gain.


As for the investigation, I'm for clearing the current level - again, not just going through all rooms to kill some zombies, but to find out what we can  Ussal can ask advice from his "spirit ring"


----------



## FitzTheRuke

MetaVoid said:


> Maybe you could help us choose which encounters we do and which we don't - let's say we scout effectively. Before we enter anywhere, we have SOME info.
> 
> So we can know the interesting (room with the eye-shield and the corpses) from "grind" rooms.
> You can cover resource attrition by making those fewer encounters harder OR by randomly doing trap damage or similar effects.
> 
> This gets us both interesting encounters and important points (at the cost of not skipping anything important by accident since you offer us a descriptions) and avoid encounters that take time for no meaningful gain.
> 
> 
> As for the investigation, I'm for clearing the current level - again, not just going through all rooms to kill some zombies, but to find out what we can  Ussal can ask advice from his "spirit ring"



That's an interesting idea. I will research its possibilities and get back to you.


----------



## Neurotic

Yeah, with Myrral scouting I don't like my chances  It's easy to offer someone else to put his neck forward.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

As luck would have it, you WILL be able to get a long rest in the wine-room. I am also going to allow those of you who have been playing awhile (@Kobold Stew, last of the original crew, @Prickly Pear, @Neurotic, & @MetaVoid to level up your characters to Level Seven! (Ghorruk and Yassah will catch up soon, but we've barely done a single encounter at level 6 for them, so let's give it a few more).

Then let's get moving a little?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Woo hoo. Level 6 uin fighter gets an ASI, and she took Lucky. (Though seriously tempted by Dungeon Delver, which would be of immeidate help.).


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Kobold Stew said:


> Woo hoo. Level 6 uin fighter gets an ASI, and she took Lucky. (Though seriously tempted by Dungeon Delver, which would be of immeidate help.).



If you can, make me a new status line for her (that goes for all of you).


----------



## Kobold Stew

You mean like this?

*Miss Imogen* AC17 HP 52/52 THP 0/5 HD 7/7 PP12 SSdc12 2/2 FS 3/3 AS 1/1 2W 1/1 Luck3/3


----------



## Hades#2

Been busy with work lately. I will get a post up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hades#2 said:


> Been busy with work lately. I will get a post up tonight or tomorrow.



No worries. I'm trying to get us moving, but we're not flying along yet.


----------



## Prickly Pear

*Chrysagon* AC16 HP 60/60 (Rs. Nec&Rad, Immune: Disease) HD 6/7 PP10* SSdc15 4/4 3/3 CD 1/1 LoH 35/35
Every allie within 10 ft gains +4 to saving throws and can't be charmed, while Chrysagon is conscious (Auras of Protection and Devotion).
AC18, if he finds a shield. Will use Staff of Striking two-handed.


----------



## Neurotic

Myrral is simple to level, i just need one spell...improved invisibility most likely...but...but...polymorph/phantasmal killer...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Polymorph is always fun.


----------



## Neurotic

It is...so is smiting paladin that cannot be seen


----------



## Prickly Pear

Chrysagon's spells... Let me know if you fancy something. Although, spell slots are good for smiting, of course.
Aid (3 people gets 5 extra HP (not temp HP)) is good for 8 hr...
Magic weapon (+1 to damage and attack rolls, 1 hr, concentration)


----------



## Neurotic

Chill touch maybe?


----------



## Neurotic

Ooo, 10 000th post


----------



## Hades#2

Magic weapon might be useful against some of the creatures we've fought.


----------



## Prickly Pear

Neurotic said:


> Chill touch maybe?



Chill touch is a cantrip and Paladins don't get cantrips.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

You are invited to read my short essay on PBP


----------



## Neurotic

Lesser restoration should be prepared on someone, we're fighting a lot of undead...


----------



## Prickly Pear

Neurotic said:


> Lesser restoration should be prepared on someone, we're fighting a lot of undead...



Chrysagon has Lesser Restoration prepared.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Well, I know you all did your best to be cautious there, but it sure slowed the game down to have everyone be both unwilling to _leave and go somewhere else_ AND be unwilling to interact with much in the room in case it all goes bad.

Let's make a pact: Wherever you go, either engage with the place, or LEAVE. Okay? (I mean that goes for everyone. It's true that some people reluctantly did some things (some of which you will find is successful!) but I understand and sympathize with those who stood around, but we need to keep things moving along.

I hope you're all still with me. Roll Call:

Imogen @Kobold Stew; Yassah @Hades#2; Ussal @MetaVoid; Myrral @Neurotic; Ghorruk @gnarlygninja; Chrysagon @Prickly Pear; and perhaps even Broodguard @JustinCase 

Feel free to express any thoughts or concerns, and/or just take a turn in the IC. I would love to get this game moving at a moderate pace again. I don't mind it being slow, but NOT THIS SLOW. Help a DM out!


----------



## Hades#2

FitzTheRuke, my notes have Yassah's AC as 15. Leather armor and an 18 Dex.


----------



## gnarlygninja

Which spaces are the zombies in? It looks like they're straddling the lines between a few of them.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Hades#2 said:


> FitzTheRuke, my notes have Yassah's AC as 15. Leather armor and an 18 Dex.




Fixed. It was left over from when he was an NPC malison.



gnarlygninja said:


> Which spaces are the zombies in? It looks like they're straddling the lines between a few of them.




Yeah, they were attached to the door, and they haven't moved yet, but as they start to lumber forth, they'll be along the BD column. You can assume they are there if it's important. Ghorruk can intercept them at BD57 if he wants to throw himself between them and Qawasha.


----------



## gnarlygninja

That's exactly what I was planning to do!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Imogen is here and waiting. As we've seen, she is not particularly effective against skeletons.


----------



## Neurotic

Myrral will take action if no one else will - he is impulsive after all - just self-aware enough to know he's not tough as some others.


----------



## Prickly Pear

@FitzTheRuke, I think that you have forgotten to change the status line for Chrysagon. He is level 7 now, as was granted in this post. His current status line is:
*Chrysagon* AC16 HP 54/60 (Rs. Nec&Rad, Immune: Disease) HD 6/7 PP10* SSdc15 4/4 3/3 CD 1/1 LoH 35/35

There could be others that have incorrect status line. I suggests that everyone check theirs, since some are still on level 6.


----------



## Prickly Pear

I would also like to remind everyone that if you roll a natural 20 on ability checks then you gain inspiration. Yay!


FitzTheRuke said:


> I'm sure we are all eagerly digesting the news about OneD&D.
> 
> If anyone is wondering what it means for this game, I will answer:
> 
> Only one thing: I will try again (I had given up) to remember Inspiration. It's not that I didn't like it, just that I never remember it. As such, I am going to implement the rule that you gain it on a nat20 from any d20 "Test". That said, because of the way PBP works, I often get you all to volunteer to roll ability checks in case I want to ask for one (just to skip the back-and-forth and save time). I don't use them in cases where I wouldn't have asked for them (I use them only to narrate fluff, not for actual ruling on success or failure).
> 
> SO...* I will only award Inspiration for 20's rolled on ability checks if I use the result*. To make that easier for you, you can assume that any time you roll a 20, you gain Inspiration (if you already have it, you can give it away. If you don't specify who, I will do it). I will let you know if the check did not apply (I think this will be rare enough not to be a big deal).
> 
> To get us started, I am going to award everyone Inspiration now. You all have it! Try not to forget to use your inspiration!


----------



## Prickly Pear

I would also like to remind everyone that Chrysagon has a couple of Auras active that give your PCs, who are within 10 ft of Chrysagon, some protection.


> Aura of Devotion​Starting at 7th level, you and friendly creatures within 10 feet of you can’t be charmed while you are conscious.






> Aura of Protection (+4)​Starting at 6th level, whenever you or a friendly creature within 10 feet of you must make a saving throw, the creature gains a bonus to the saving throw equal to your Charisma modifier (with a minimum bonus of +1). You must be conscious to grant this bonus.


----------

